# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #66



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of crepe erase cream . Did anyone see anyone on the news today that needs it? :O


yes I did and that is not the only thing she needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it would help if you knew what you where talking about. Knowledge is the key to understanding . With out it all you are doing is talking to the wind. It does not bod well to posting words against others then pretend you are the person with knowledge . Then pretend to be a nice person when all that is done is attack others even your own.
> 
> Best way is to keep eyes open and mouth shut. Don't think better of yourselve then you are. Humble is the word I am thinking of.


As always, you are always right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I did and that is not the only thing she needed.


No it not all she needs . :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ya All must be talking about the one 'that degrades the American's for political in fighting' and is the only one on these threads that brings it up in most of her posts, why, because she likes it and it get that thick dark blood flowing. Is it the one that sticks her hoof in her mouth and blames who every calls her out on it. Is it the one that blames 'right wingers' for everything....even for believing that fake TV is real.
> I got a couple PM's.... even some of her posse knows she's a hypocrite. Imagine that!
> I would say she has low self esteem disorder.


 :| :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning to you Gali, Jinx and LL .
> 
> Jinx another day for deck sitting not as warm but still nice here.
> 
> ...


I hate changing back the clock too - it will be dark before 5pm . Halloween is on Sat. this year so our annual downtown Spooktacular should see a huge turnout unless the weather is really bad. We will probably see 800+ trick or treaters.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Would love to sit out on the deck and knit, but... the cold, snowy, weather is coming and I need to put my car in the garage. All my rose stuff (fertilizer etc..) needs to be put away and the whole place straightened and cleaned up. I've let it go all summer, other priorities.


You are dedicated and disciplined getting your chores done. I definitely understand needing the garage in the winter - don't want to brush and scrape anymore than you have to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I think I got a free Fiesta pattern yesterday. I do not pay them much attention as they have never been my cup of tea. Are you signed up to the Leisure Arts free patterns on Fridays?
> I bought a shirt with a v neck. I wore it today. I do not find the cleavage of this old lady attractive and it is not warm. Something else to hide in the back of my closet. Everyone likes something different and that is a good thing. For those that like the Vee there are plenty available this year.


Would it work to wear a higher neck tee under the v-neck?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayer again? GS needs them for his nursing test tomorrow at 9:00. Thanks again.


Will do. Is this his last test?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Marv a lust day here. Got into shop and starting getting rid of things. 30 years of stuff and not using all of it so back of car is load and St. Vinnes will be happy . Still have a way to go. But it feels good to know someone else may enjoy it. Love of my life said don't you want to have a gargage sale. I just gave him my you want me to cuff you upside the head. This from a man who saves everything. Even started on what I was getting rid of. Saying oh we can use that oh lets keep that. 

He complained about garden shed and I clean that out. Everytime he said we should keep so and so. I made sure to throw it away. Same with shed with summer furniture. Then he turns around and fills it up again. Then wants me to clean it out again. Not going to h appen.

Best of all got my scarf going the way I want it. I love it the design is what I wanted it to look like. Yea now have to have patience to keep going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Marv a lust day here. Got into shop and starting getting rid of things. 30 years of stuff and not using all of it so back of car is load and St. Vinnes will be happy . Still have a way to go. But it feels good to know someone else may enjoy it. Love of my life said don't you want to have a gargage sale. I just gave him my you want me to cuff you upside the head. This from a man who saves everything. Even started on what I was getting rid of. Saying oh we can use that oh lets keep that.
> 
> He complained about garden shed and I clean that out. Everytime he said we should keep so and so. I made sure to throw it away. Same with shed with summer furniture. Then he turns around and fills it up again. Then wants me to clean it out again. Not going to h appen.
> 
> Best of all got my scarf going the way I want it. I love it the design is what I wanted it to look like. Yea now have to have patience to keep going.


Sounds like a great day Yarnie; glad your scarf is going the way you want. This morning I finished a simple moss stitch scarf with 3 strands of bulky yarn held together. Decided to start another scarf, but not happy with how design in working out so will rip and think of something different.

 I have to admit that I have something in common with your DH. I have lots of projects or yarn that I like to donate, but hold on to books and household items and then DH tries to sneak them out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We made it thru the funeral. All family loved on each other. They told me that they understood about Dh not coming. Thanks for all the prayers. God is Good to me.


Our love and prayers were with you throughout the day Bumpy. I hope you felt our arm wraps. ♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will do. Is this his last test?


If he passed this test it is it. He has 3 chances to make it. It would take the pressure off if he passed this time. He still has a month of things to do in the hospital .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Marv a lust day here. Got into shop and starting getting rid of things. 30 years of stuff and not using all of it so back of car is load and St. Vinnes will be happy . Still have a way to go. But it feels good to know someone else may enjoy it. Love of my life said don't you want to have a gargage sale. I just gave him my you want me to cuff you upside the head. This from a man who saves everything. Even started on what I was getting rid of. Saying oh we can use that oh lets keep that.
> 
> He complained about garden shed and I clean that out. Everytime he said we should keep so and so. I made sure to throw it away. Same with shed with summer furniture. Then he turns around and fills it up again. Then wants me to clean it out again. Not going to h appen.
> 
> Best of all got my scarf going the way I want it. I love it the design is what I wanted it to look like. Yea now have to have patience to keep going.


Now come help me do that. I will let you throw anything away you want to. I am so past hanging on. I am flooded with junk.
I am glad you are enjoying your scarf.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our love and prayers were with you throughout the day Bumpy. I hope you felt our arm wraps. ♥♥


I know WeBee I felt your hugs and your prayers. They were great. Thank you so much for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Prayers for your GS nursing exam Friday Bumpy. I`m very confident he will do splendidly.
And while we`re asking for prayers, please pray for baby Conner. He`s in the hospital again. Now Conner has become anemic - his iron level is quite low poor little mite. I`m not sure how long he will be in the hospital for. 
But the good news is, Conner is getting stronger thanks to all the sucking he is doing on his pacifier, and can now swallow very well. The physiotherapist has worked wonders. It was her that noticed about Conners low iron levels.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day Yarnie; glad your scarf is going the way you want. This morning I finished a simple moss stitch scarf with 3 strands of bulky yarn held together. Decided to start another scarf, but not happy with how design in working out so will rip and think of something different.
> 
> I have to admit that I have something in common with your DH. I have lots of projects or yarn that I like to donate, but hold on to books and household items and then DH tries to sneak them out.


I understand what your husband is doing. It's hard to let go of things but all I can think of when I want to keep something is why it has sat in the shop how many years and have not used it. It will be nice once I am done. There are things I will save. The most important one was the antique dolly cradle one of my friends gave me. My GD when little told me it was ugly so I painted it pink and put a angle on the head board. I know your not suppose to. Then made pillow case sheets and blanket for it. She love playing with it. She told me once That she remember me doing it and how pretty it was. She is now in college studing to be a nurse like your GS CB and graduates this year. I am keeping that for her. Plus the printers box with all the letters to print news papaer that friend who ran home town newspaper gave me . They went to computer printing. There are some other treasures sure I will keep. But I want to be able to walk through there and know where things are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers for your GS nursing exam Friday Bumpy. I`m very confident he will do splendidly.
> And while we`re asking for prayers, please pray for baby Conner. He`s in the hospital again. Now Conner has become anemic - his iron level is quite low poor little mite. I`m not sure how long he will be in the hospital for.
> But the good news is, Conner is getting stronger thanks to all the sucking he is doing on his pacifier, and can now swallow very well. The physiotherapist has worked wonders. It was her that noticed about Conners low iron levels.


Praying for the little one. Glad there is some improvement with him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now come help me do that. I will let you throw anything away you want to. I am so past hanging on. I am flooded with junk.
> I am glad you are enjoying your scarf.


I need to follow the good example from you and Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate changing back the clock too - it will be dark before 5pm . Halloween is on Sat. this year so our annual downtown Spooktacular should see a huge turnout unless the weather is really bad. We will probably see 800+ trick or treaters.


Oh 800 rag rats in costumes I would love it. Will be a long day for you. But what fun.

As long as there are no witch(es) thoses I would not want to see.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers for your GS nursing exam Friday Bumpy. I`m very confident he will do splendidly.
> And while we`re asking for prayers, please pray for baby Conner. He`s in the hospital again. Now Conner has become anemic - his iron level is quite low poor little mite. I`m not sure how long he will be in the hospital for.
> But the good news is, Conner is getting stronger thanks to all the sucking he is doing on his pacifier, and can now swallow very well. The physiotherapist has worked wonders. It was her that noticed about Conners low iron levels.


Poor little Conner has had such a hard time. Prayers for him to get healthy and strong. Glad that he's doing well with his therapy though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand what your husband is doing. It's hard to let go of things but all I can think of when I want to keep something is why it has sat in the shop how many years and have not used it. It will be nice once I am done. There are things I will save. The most important one was the antique dolly cradle one of my friends gave me. My GD when little told me it was ugly so I painted it pink and put a angle on the head board. I know your not suppose to. Then made pillow case sheets and blanket for it. She love playing with it. She told me once That she remember me doing it and how pretty it was. She is now in college studing to be a nurse like your GS CB and graduates this year. I am keeping that for her. Plus the printers box with all the letters to print news papaer that friend who ran home town newspaper gave me . They went to computer printing. There are some other treasures sure I will keep. But I want to be able to walk through there and know where things are.


I bet your GD will treasure that cradle. I hope that someday she has a little girl that will love playing with it. I had a doll cradle too - it was big enough that a baby could have used it for a few months. I gave it to my SIL for my niece when we moved out here.

Moving is a great incentive for me to clear things out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh 800 rag rats in costumes I would love it. Will be a long day for you. But what fun.
> 
> As long as there are no witch(es) thoses I would not want to see.


I'll take pics again. Lots of cute costumes last year, but it rained so we only had about 600-650.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll take pics again. Lots of cute costumes last year, but it rained so we only had about 600-650.


good will love to see them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers for your GS nursing exam Friday Bumpy. I`m very confident he will do splendidly.
> And while we`re asking for prayers, please pray for baby Conner. He`s in the hospital again. Now Conner has become anemic - his iron level is quite low poor little mite. I`m not sure how long he will be in the hospital for.
> But the good news is, Conner is getting stronger thanks to all the sucking he is doing on his pacifier, and can now swallow very well. The physiotherapist has worked wonders. It was her that noticed about Conners low iron levels.


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for little Conner. I thank You for his and Zane's life. Lord I pray for his weak body to because strong and all of his body be restored to normal. I pray his blood will have iron in it because of Your healing to his body. Touch him right now in the hospital. I ask that he will be returned to his home with his family so he can get the love he needs. We will give You the Glory for his healing. I give You the thanks in Jesus Name I pray to the Father. Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for little Conner. I thank You for his and Zane's life. Lord I pray for his weak body to because strong and all of his body be restored to normal. I pray his blood will have iron in it because of Your healing to his body. Touch him right now in the hospital. I ask that he will be returned to his home with his family so he can get the love he needs. We will give You the Glory for his healing. I give You the thanks in Jesus Name I pray to the Father. Amen.


Amen,


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good night all have to be up early to get stuff to St. Vinnies and get some other things done. God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Today was the 1 year anniversary of the attack on our Parliament. There was a lot on the news and in the papers about it - it really doesn't seem as if it was that long ago. This is an important image to me - political issues will always be with us, but hopefully we will always stand together when there is a crisis. This is Harper and Trudeau at the memorial service today


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for little Conner. I thank You for his and Zane's life. Lord I pray for his weak body to because strong and all of his body be restored to normal. I pray his blood will have iron in it because of Your healing to his body. Touch him right now in the hospital. I ask that he will be returned to his home with his family so he can get the love he needs. We will give You the Glory for his healing. I give You the thanks in Jesus Name I pray to the Father. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good night all have to be up early to get stuff to St. Vinnies and get some other things done. God Bless.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a good idea. I often wear a sweatshirt over them so hopefully I will get some use out of them.


west coast kitty said:


> Would it work to wear a higher neck tee under the v-neck?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have not kept a lot of things. However, I saved some toys from my son and daughter. It was fun to watch my grands play with the exact toys their parents played with. Now my great granddaughter is playing with toys that her grandmother played with. Some things never go out of style. Lego's, play-doh factory for example. Nothing expensive or rare.


theyarnlady said:


> I understand what your husband is doing. It's hard to let go of things but all I can think of when I want to keep something is why it has sat in the shop how many years and have not used it. It will be nice once I am done. There are things I will save. The most important one was the antique dolly cradle one of my friends gave me. My GD when little told me it was ugly so I painted it pink and put a angle on the head board. I know your not suppose to. Then made pillow case sheets and blanket for it. She love playing with it. She told me once That she remember me doing it and how pretty it was. She is now in college studing to be a nurse like your GS CB and graduates this year. I am keeping that for her. Plus the printers box with all the letters to print news papaer that friend who ran home town newspaper gave me . They went to computer printing. There are some other treasures sure I will keep. But I want to be able to walk through there and know where things are.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you had a restful night. Do you just take things to St. Vinnies or do you shop there? I have cleaned out the back of my closet and packed up some yarn that was past it's prime. Everything was ready to drop off at St. Vinnies. I stopped there to look for garden flags. I love when I find something better than I was looking for. I found new Halloween, Thanksgiving, and winter flags. Seldom find Thanksgiving decorations. I told cashier I was glad I stopped as I had a bag to drop of. Walked out the door and drove home. The drop offs are still in the back seat. Oh well, guess I will have to go back.


theyarnlady said:


> Good night all have to be up early to get stuff to St. Vinnies and get some other things done. God Bless.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also dislike that it is dark out so early. Yesterday I went to clinic for a blood test. It was sunny out when I went inside. They diddled around and never did get the blood. It did not seem like I was inside that long, but when I walked outside it was completely dark. The darkness was a big surprise to me.


west coast kitty said:


> I hate changing back the clock too - it will be dark before 5pm . Halloween is on Sat. this year so our annual downtown Spooktacular should see a huge turnout unless the weather is really bad. We will probably see 800+ trick or treaters.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We made it thru the funeral. All family loved on each other. They told me that they understood about Dh not coming. Thanks for all the prayers. God is Good to me.


I am so happy to hear that all family loved on each other. That is so good and comforting. Hugs to you CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayer again? GS needs them for his nursing test tomorrow at 9:00. Thanks again.


I am praying for you GS to do very, very well on his test.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the 1 year anniversary of the attack on our Parliament. There was a lot on the news and in the papers about it - it really doesn't seem as if it was that long ago. This is an important image to me - political issues will always be with us, but hopefully we will always stand together when there is a crisis. This is Harper and Trudeau at the memorial service today


Thank you for the picture, it's touching. I've been looking and reading the rest of the ceremony photo's on ctvnews.

Your right it doesn't seem like a year ago. (((((((Hugs to our Northern Neighbor and friend))))))))))


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers for your GS nursing exam Friday Bumpy. I`m very confident he will do splendidly.
> And while we`re asking for prayers, please pray for baby Conner. He`s in the hospital again. Now Conner has become anemic - his iron level is quite low poor little mite. I`m not sure how long he will be in the hospital for.
> But the good news is, Conner is getting stronger thanks to all the sucking he is doing on his pacifier, and can now swallow very well. The physiotherapist has worked wonders. It was her that noticed about Conners low iron levels.


Conner just can't catch a break. It sounds like he's improving and when his iron increases to the proper level there will be no stopping him. Wow....what a great therapist, she certainly took her job above and beyond. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Our love and prayers were with you throughout the day Bumpy. I hope you felt our arm wraps. ♥♥


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of crepe erase cream . Did anyone see anyone on the news today that needs it? :O


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

You are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!this is so funny.

And yes I seen it and thought the same

got to go, need some breakfast, stomach hurts from laughing at you and the funny things you say. I love it!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day Yarnie; glad your scarf is going the way you want. This morning I finished a simple moss stitch scarf with 3 strands of bulky yarn held together. Decided to start another scarf, but not happy with how design in working out so will rip and think of something different.
> 
> I have to admit that I have something in common with your DH. I have lots of projects or yarn that I like to donate, but hold on to books and household items and then DH tries to sneak them out.


Can you show us your moss stitch scarf? I need a push to get back to my shawl. The poor thing has been ripped down once and now sitting in a bag. It has been two weeks since I touched it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you had a restful night. Do you just take things to St. Vinnies or do you shop there? I have cleaned out the back of my closet and packed up some yarn that was past it's prime. Everything was ready to drop off at St. Vinnies. I stopped there to look for garden flags. I love when I find something better than I was looking for. I found new Halloween, Thanksgiving, and winter flags. Seldom find Thanksgiving decorations. I told cashier I was glad I stopped as I had a bag to drop of. Walked out the door and drove home. The drop offs are still in the back seat. Oh well, guess I will have to go back.


Oh you are funny. Do both go in drop off. But have been doing it less lately . Have enough stuff more then enough as you can see.. sounds llike you found some good things. Today just dropping off. If I go in know I will come out with something I do not need to store again. Maybe when I have empty out work shop. But really want to keep it to a small amount. After 30 years and not cleaning it out. Things I found and did not remember I had was enough to convince me of what I really have and what I really need. Did a yarn stash clean up last year. Can say have bought more. Need to stay away from yarn shops, JoAnn's, Micheals, Hobby Lobby too.

Did buy Christmas cards the other day. Keep them in site as if put away will forget I have them. Know it is early but want to have them on hand and not do the Christmas rush this year. Want to get Christmas presents early this year too. Not a fan of going into crowds, or last min. buying. I should try this year to get knitting done. Have one sweater done but that is all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand what your husband is doing. It's hard to let go of things but all I can think of when I want to keep something is why it has sat in the shop how many years and have not used it. It will be nice once I am done. There are things I will save. The most important one was the antique dolly cradle one of my friends gave me. My GD when little told me it was ugly so I painted it pink and put a angle on the head board. I know your not suppose to. Then made pillow case sheets and blanket for it. She love playing with it. She told me once That she remember me doing it and how pretty it was. She is now in college studing to be a nurse like your GS CB and graduates this year. I am keeping that for her. Plus the printers box with all the letters to print news papaer that friend who ran home town newspaper gave me . They went to computer printing. There are some other treasures sure I will keep. But I want to be able to walk through there and know where things are.


Hang onto the cradle for her. She won't appreciate it as much until she has kids. Then she probably won't let anyone touch it because she won't want it torn up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Today was the 1 year anniversary of the attack on our Parliament. There was a lot on the news and in the papers about it - it really doesn't seem as if it was that long ago. This is an important image to me - political issues will always be with us, but hopefully we will always stand together when there is a crisis. This is Harper and Trudeau at the memorial service today


I remember that. Painful to have to relive it again. Terrible. Yes it is much better when everyone stands together.XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh 800 rag rats in costumes I would love it. Will be a long day for you. But what fun.
> 
> As long as there are no witch(es) thoses I would not want to see.


meant Rug Rats mean it only in the nices way. That is what I have called them since had my own little rug Rats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hang onto the cradle for her. She won't appreciate it as much until she has kids. Then she probably won't let anyone touch it because she won't want it torn up.


It's a little doll cradle and she talks about wanting it. She also has a lot of things she saved from her childhood. So know she wants it too. She is a lot like her grandma, sentimental about things from her pass.

Thinking of GS and Praying for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a little doll cradle and she talks about wanting it. She also has a lot of things she saved from her childhood. So know she wants it too. She is a lot like her grandma, sentimental about things from her pass.
> 
> Thinking of GS and Praying for him.


If she is sentimental she will appreciate it. My DD is not sentimental but my boys are. :shock: 
It is raining here. We are in a drought now I think we are suppose to have a flood. 
I hope it is not to bad because I have to take my mother to the doc.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I remember that. Painful to have to relive it again. Terrible. Yes it is much better when everyone stands together.XX


It is sad when anything like that happens. Isn't it something that we never forget things like that. But can't remember what happen a day ago. 
Hard to imgine why some would go off like that. The world is reaping what it sews, and people are blinded to it. Read today in bible about Jesus telling the leaders of the temple what they see is because of evil and do not understand him. See that today. Evil rains and those who rant do not know what they are saying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You, therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, be on your guard so that you will not be carried away by the error of unprincipled men and fall from from your own steadfastness, but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ..." II Peter 3:17,18


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not missing out on much Lucy. I just went to the website, and there wasn`t much there.
> I prefer to make my own patterns anyway - it`s so much more fun that way.
> 
> :mrgreen:


And you do that so well WeeBee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It's a little doll cradle and she talks about wanting it. She also has a lot of things she saved from her childhood. So know she wants it too. She is a lot like her grandma, sentimental about things from her pass.
> 
> Thinking of GS and Praying for him.


GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My boo boo but turned out ok. Yarnie had a surprize on her back door when she got home.
> 
> I am on my way to Chicago, Bollingbrook to be exact. Shopping at Hobby Lobby along the way.


Have fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Raining! No fun!!


Oh no. Last time I was in Chicago it was 5 degrees. It is the coldest place I have ever been. The wind is sharp. Pretty cold in WI too.
Raining here too. I am laid up today recovering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking of cold weather. These are cute.

http://www.facebook.com/KitchenFunWithMy3Sons/photos/a.371333696230783.86476.197742143589940/1060519560645523/?type=3


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


Oh no, that`s a shame.
Next time for sure Bumpy. When will he be taking his nursing exam again?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Prayers please for baby Conner. He`s been moved to the NICU department at the hospital in Charleston with breathing problems earlier today.
It`s the best hospital in the state, so he`s in good hands. The poor little mite has been through so much in his short life already. He`s not even 6 months old yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


Oh, No! Tell him to analyze what went wrong. Then study harder. Have him figure it out. It is important for him to do this. I will pray very hard for him. He must figure out what he needs to do next...!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers please for baby Conner. He`s been moved to the NICU department at the hospital in Charleston with breathing problems earlier today.
> It`s the best hospital in the state, so he`s in good hands. The poor little mite has been through so much in his short life already. He`s not even 6 months old yet.


That is terrible WeBeel. Still lifting the baby boy up to the Lord Jesus. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, No! Tell him to analyze what went wrong. Then study harder. Have him figure it out. It is important for him to do this. I will pray very hard for him. He must figure out what he needs to do next...!


He made 812 out of 900. He needs to do some more studying. Thanks for the prayers LL. He needs to focus and study.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Please feel free to ignore this. I use to tutor nursing students. The one thing that helped them the most when studying was to hear it, see it, touch it, smell it, and say it. Use all of your senses when trying to learn something. Say it out loud so you hear it, look at pictures/diagrams, smell it and touch it if you can. Many of my students would say they heard me saying the answers where if they had only read it, they felt they would not have remembered it.


Country Bumpkins said:


> He made 812 out of 900. He needs to do some more studying. Thanks for the prayers LL. He needs to focus and study.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not solve any world problems today, but I had a nice day. I ignored the rain and was thankful for the sunshine of the past few days. I also fixed my most pressing problem. I ran a round piece of elastic between the two layers of ribbing on my shirts and snugged up the neck. It does not take a lot to make me happy and having shirts that fit makes me happy. Night everyone


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Please feel free to ignore this. I use to tutor nursing students. The one thing that helped them the most when studying was to hear it, see it, touch it, smell it, and say it. Use all of your senses when trying to learn something. Say it out loud so you hear it, look at pictures/diagrams, smell it and touch it if you can. Many of my students would say they heard me saying the answers where if they had only read it, they felt they would not have remembered it.


Good advice jinx. He has been working at the hospital for 2 years. That is the way they train them here. Maybe you need to tutor him.  His mother and his daddy are nurses. They are giving him all kind of good advice. He needs to study.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I hope you had a restful night. Do you just take things to St. Vinnies or do you shop there? I have cleaned out the back of my closet and packed up some yarn that was past it's prime. Everything was ready to drop off at St. Vinnies. I stopped there to look for garden flags. I love when I find something better than I was looking for. I found new Halloween, Thanksgiving, and winter flags. Seldom find Thanksgiving decorations. I told cashier I was glad I stopped as I had a bag to drop of. Walked out the door and drove home. The drop offs are still in the back seat. Oh well, guess I will have to go back.


I don't have much time to shop but DH loves exploring the thrift shops when he drops things off. He's found some great books, a few gadgets and things that I haven't a clue what they are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you show us your moss stitch scarf? I need a push to get back to my shawl. The poor thing has been ripped down once and now sitting in a bag. It has been two weeks since I touched it.


Did you pull your shawl out of the bag today? I'll take the camera in with me tomorrow and take some pics.

I got a wonderful treat today; a customer brought in a couple of rose stems. I couldn't believe they were still so full and beautiful after the cooler weather we've had lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are funny. Do both go in drop off. But have been doing it less lately . Have enough stuff more then enough as you can see.. sounds llike you found some good things. Today just dropping off. If I go in know I will come out with something I do not need to store again. Maybe when I have empty out work shop. But really want to keep it to a small amount. After 30 years and not cleaning it out. Things I found and did not remember I had was enough to convince me of what I really have and what I really need. Did a yarn stash clean up last year. Can say have bought more. Need to stay away from yarn shops, JoAnn's, Micheals, Hobby Lobby too.
> 
> Did buy Christmas cards the other day. Keep them in site as if put away will forget I have them. Know it is early but want to have them on hand and not do the Christmas rush this year. Want to get Christmas presents early this year too. Not a fan of going into crowds, or last min. buying. I should try this year to get knitting done. Have one sweater done but that is all.


I hate shopping in a crowd too so I try to get it done early or go at odd hours when it isn't as busy.

It has been interesting to experience Christmas shoppers from the other side of the counter. Every year someone comes in a day or 2 before Christmas and thinks it is still possible to have something knit for them :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If she is sentimental she will appreciate it. My DD is not sentimental but my boys are. :shock:
> It is raining here. We are in a drought now I think we are suppose to have a flood.
> I hope it is not to bad because I have to take my mother to the doc.


How's your Mom CB? Hope it went ok at the doc. Is this the doc with the foot fetish?

Hope everyone stays safe with the hurricane blowing in. Does that affect the weather at your place?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My boo boo but turned out ok. Yarnie had a surprize on her back door when she got home.
> 
> I am on my way to Chicago, Bollingbrook to be exact. Shopping at Hobby Lobby along the way.


Hope you have a good time in Chicago Joey and enjoy your shopping. Sorry that you and Yarnie didn't have a chance to chat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


Sorry to hear that CB, but now he has an idea what to expect in the test and where he needs to study more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. Last time I was in Chicago it was 5 degrees. It is the coldest place I have ever been. The wind is sharp. Pretty cold in WI too.
> Raining here too. I am laid up today recovering.


Are you ok?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of cold weather. These are cute.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/KitchenFunWithMy3Sons/photos/a.371333696230783.86476.197742143589940/1060519560645523/?type=3


Pretzels :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers please for baby Conner. He`s been moved to the NICU department at the hospital in Charleston with breathing problems earlier today.
> It`s the best hospital in the state, so he`s in good hands. The poor little mite has been through so much in his short life already. He`s not even 6 months old yet.


Poor little guy; will continue to pray for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Please feel free to ignore this. I use to tutor nursing students. The one thing that helped them the most when studying was to hear it, see it, touch it, smell it, and say it. Use all of your senses when trying to learn something. Say it out loud so you hear it, look at pictures/diagrams, smell it and touch it if you can. Many of my students would say they heard me saying the answers where if they had only read it, they felt they would not have remembered it.


That's good advice Jinx. Back in my student days, I used to write up key facts in point form and then read then aloud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

funny and often true
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-368089-1.html


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh what a wonderful hubby you have. My hubby hates shopping, especially shopping at a thrift store or rummage sales. He does however enjoy the great deals I purchase and bring home for him. If I find an old item at a thrift store it is usually better made and of higher quality than if I were to buy it new. 


west coast kitty said:


> I don't have much time to shop but DH loves exploring the thrift shops when he drops things off. He's found some great books, a few gadgets and things that I haven't a clue what they are.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also dislike the crowds. Seems the closer it gets to the holiday the ruder other customers become. I have taken to ordering a lot online. I like to see and feel things before I buy, but walking a mile before I enter the store makes me too tired to shop. You have a good idea. I could go at 3 a.m. and have front door parking.


west coast kitty said:


> I hate shopping in a crowd too so I try to get it done early or go at odd hours when it isn't as busy.
> 
> It has been interesting to experience Christmas shoppers from the other side of the counter. Every year someone comes in a day or 2 before Christmas and thinks it is still possible to have something knit for them :shock:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish I had known this in the olden days when I was in high school. You read it, your wrote it,and you heard it. For me hearing it is most helpful. I would tape what I was reading and play the tapes back as I drove to school to take the tests. Everyone seems to learn differently.


west coast kitty said:


> That's good advice Jinx. Back in my student days, I used to write up key facts in point form and then read then aloud.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can I ask for prayer again? GS needs them for his nursing test tomorrow at 9:00. Thanks again.


Have been praying for him. Hope he does well, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing. My SIL is running the show. All of MIL's things have been gone for awhile. Only the nursing home things. Everything is taken care of. Thanks for the prayers. Dh needs them.


Yes, will keep your Dh in my prayers, also.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it already cold there? So your roses are already to go to sleep?
> It was 82 today. I am ready for cool.


We've had a frost already but not enough to stop the roses from growing. For that you need 25 deg. or lower. Cut down some roses to take to MIL. Her room smelled so nice.
Some areas south of us had measurable snow already and we've been known to have snow on Halloween. But, I have a feeling this year is the winter of El Nino: warm winters for our area. One El Nino winter the lake did not freeze!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are dedicated and disciplined getting your chores done. I definitely understand needing the garage in the winter - don't want to brush and scrape anymore than you have to.


 :thumbup: I love cocooning in the winter, with a good book or knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Marv a lust day here. Got into shop and starting getting rid of things. 30 years of stuff and not using all of it so back of car is load and St. Vinnes will be happy . Still have a way to go. But it feels good to know someone else may enjoy it. Love of my life said don't you want to have a gargage sale. I just gave him my you want me to cuff you upside the head. This from a man who saves everything. Even started on what I was getting rid of. Saying oh we can use that oh lets keep that.
> 
> He complained about garden shed and I clean that out. Everytime he said we should keep so and so. I made sure to throw it away. Same with shed with summer furniture. Then he turns around and fills it up again. Then wants me to clean it out again. Not going to h appen.
> 
> Best of all got my scarf going the way I want it. I love it the design is what I wanted it to look like. Yea now have to have patience to keep going.


Photos of your scarf, when done, Yarnie, please?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a great day Yarnie; glad your scarf is going the way you want. This morning I finished a simple moss stitch scarf with 3 strands of bulky yarn held together. Decided to start another scarf, but not happy with how design in working out so will rip and think of something different.
> 
> I have to admit that I have something in common with your DH. I have lots of projects or yarn that I like to donate, but hold on to books and household items and then DH tries to sneak them out.


DH is not a pack rat, I am. Oh the fights!  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for little Conner. I thank You for his and Zane's life. Lord I pray for his weak body to because strong and all of his body be restored to normal. I pray his blood will have iron in it because of Your healing to his body. Touch him right now in the hospital. I ask that he will be returned to his home with his family so he can get the love he needs. We will give You the Glory for his healing. I give You the thanks in Jesus Name I pray to the Father. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you pull your shawl out of the bag today? I'll take the camera in with me tomorrow and take some pics.
> 
> I got a wonderful treat today; a customer brought in a couple of rose stems. I couldn't believe they were still so full and beautiful after the cooler weather we've had lately.


I got the shawl out of the bag and ripped a few stitches. Funny how in 2 weeks I had forgotten the pattern. Too late maybe I will try again in the day time.
I will be looking forward to seeing your pics of your knitting.
The roses are beautiful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You, therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, be on your guard so that you will not be carried away by the error of unprincipled men and fall from from your own steadfastness, but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ..." II Peter 3:17,18


Amen.
So true...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You, therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, be on your guard so that you will not be carried away by the error of unprincipled men and fall from from your own steadfastness, but grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ..." II Peter 3:17,18


Thanks, CB. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate shopping in a crowd too so I try to get it done early or go at odd hours when it isn't as busy.
> 
> It has been interesting to experience Christmas shoppers from the other side of the counter. Every year someone comes in a day or 2 before Christmas and thinks it is still possible to have something knit for them :shock:


I remember one year someone wanted you to make a coat for their GD. :shock: 
We had someone come to our house on Christmas Eve for their doll highchair we made them about. It was 11 at night. I don't miss those times.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


So sorry, but he still has 2 chances. Will pray that he does well on the next one and passes.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My boo boo but turned out ok. Yarnie had a surprize on her back door when she got home.
> 
> I am on my way to Chicago, Bollingbrook to be exact. Shopping at Hobby Lobby along the way.


Happy Trails, Joeys! Drive carefully.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers please for baby Conner. He`s been moved to the NICU department at the hospital in Charleston with breathing problems earlier today.
> It`s the best hospital in the state, so he`s in good hands. The poor little mite has been through so much in his short life already. He`s not even 6 months old yet.


Poor baby has had his share of issues. Will be praying, WendyBee.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your Mom CB? Hope it went ok at the doc. Is this the doc with the foot fetish?
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe with the hurricane blowing in. Does that affect the weather at your place?


I didn't get to go with Mama to the doc. I was dizzy and sick to my stomach. I think from being nervous from the wedding. She said they only checked her bp and the new meds are working.
No it was not the doc with the foot fetish. That was her heart dr. I will not wear sandals next time I have to go with her to that one. :lol: 
We had rain yesterday. I think the worst is yet to come.We are about 3 hours from the Gulf coast so probably will get some of it. I don't know about how bad it will be . We need the rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you ok?


I am better today. Too much mourning and worrying. I just needed a day off from life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pretzels :shock:


I forgot I don't like pretzels. Never mind. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


I'm sorry to hear that CB. Does he know what areas he needs to concentrate on? When can he take the test again?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> funny and often true
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-368089-1.html


 When making salsa I always had to put my hands to my face and rub my eyes when cutting the peppers. :roll: That one needed to be on there. I did it every time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> DH is not a pack rat, I am. Oh the fights!  :XD:


It`s the opposite with me and hubby Jokim. Hubby is a pack rat, and I`m not.
I bet hubby doesn`t even know half of what I`ve thrown away over the years. On the rare ocassion he`s looking for something I threw away a long time ago, I always say ...."I don`t know where it is, you had it last"


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Please feel free to ignore this. I use to tutor nursing students. The one thing that helped them the most when studying was to hear it, see it, touch it, smell it, and say it. Use all of your senses when trying to learn something. Say it out loud so you hear it, look at pictures/diagrams, smell it and touch it if you can. Many of my students would say they heard me saying the answers where if they had only read it, they felt they would not have remembered it.


Very true, Jinx. There are many learning styles according to the senses, and people have different way of absorbing info accordingly. I'm a visual learner. Some need to hear it and see it. Some even learn better being active such as touching, walking or eating.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, will keep your Dh in my prayers, also.♥


Thanks Jokim!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you pull your shawl out of the bag today? I'll take the camera in with me tomorrow and take some pics.
> 
> I got a wonderful treat today; a customer brought in a couple of rose stems. I couldn't believe they were still so full and beautiful after the cooler weather we've had lately.


Beautiful roses!
Mine are also having their 'swan song' before winter. They love cooler weather. You are so lucky to have customers who love to share roses with you, Kitty.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So sorry, but he still has 2 chances. Will pray that he does well on the next one and passes.♥


Thanks. He is the kind that does better under pressure. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that CB. Does he know what areas he needs to concentrate on? When can he take the test again?


I don't know. He said he got it next time. Why didn't he get it this time?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the opposite with me and hubby Jokim. Hubby is a pack rat, and I`m not.
> I bet hubby doesn`t even know half of what I`ve thrown away over the years. On the rare ocassion he`s looking for something I threw away a long time ago, I always say ...."I don`t know where it is, you had it last"


Sounds like my house but the roles are reversed.  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Talk later. House needs cleaning now. Garage is all done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s the opposite with me and hubby Jokim. Hubby is a pack rat, and I`m not.
> I bet hubby doesn`t even know half of what I`ve thrown away over the years. On the rare ocassion he`s looking for something I threw away a long time ago, I always say ...."I don`t know where it is, you had it last"


 :thumbup: I take the thing that I want to get rid of the day of garbage collection . I wait to the end of a season so it will not be noticed gone until the time it is needed. Don't all women do that?
My SIL has been threatened to not throw away a shirt my DB wears while mowing. It is a tee-shirt of my nephews that is see thru . He said it is cool. Thread barren.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was not a trip for fun. My son left his job and I needed to pick him up. It was a long tiring day. The rain, some times so heavy, I could hardly see, did not help. I was on the road about 14 hours. I emailed Yarnie to see if I could stop on Saturday. But it was Friday that I was there and she wasn't. My big boo boo. When I called her later, the "Love of her Life" told me he found a dead fish on his back door.
> 
> Rainy and cold here today.


Was the fish ruined? Oh no. :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah no, not all women do that. I never thought of it. Now that you mention it.... Nah, I couldn't do it, but I am sometimes tempted.


Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I take the thing that I want to get rid of the day of garbage collection . I wait to the end of a season so it will not be noticed gone until the time it is needed. Don't all women do that?
> My SIL has been threatened to not throw away a shirt my DB wears while mowing. It is a tee-shirt of my nephews that is see thru . He said it is cool. Thread barren.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH is not a pack rat, I am. Oh the fights!  :XD:


Mine is too, but can't complain as I have become one, or was one.

Wee Bee do the same to him get rid of his things that he has two or three of and do not say a word. He can never find what he needs and goes and buys another one.

He has double of lawn mowers, had two riders one stole at cabin, two snow blowers, just about two of everything. His excuse is his sons will not have to fight over them when he dies. Youngest said he would throw everything away. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We've had a frost already but not enough to stop the roses from growing. For that you need 25 deg. or lower. Cut down some roses to take to MIL. Her room smelled so nice.
> Some areas south of us had measurable snow already and we've been known to have snow on Halloween. But, I have a feeling this year is the winter of El Nino: warm winters for our area. One El Nino winter the lake did not freeze!


Oh that is so nice to put roses in her room. It will smell so nice. I took lavender I grew for mom in her room. But am sure roses will smell a lot better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen.
> So true...♥


double Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't get to go with Mama to the doc. I was dizzy and sick to my stomach. I think from being nervous from the wedding. She said they only checked her bp and the new meds are working.
> No it was not the doc with the foot fetish. That was her heart dr. I will not wear sandals next time I have to go with her to that one. :lol:
> We had rain yesterday. I think the worst is yet to come.We are about 3 hours from the Gulf coast so probably will get some of it. I don't know about how bad it will be . We need the rain.


Glad mom is doing better and you are too.

On weather they said flooding rains from Texas up north to Ok, and Ark dounds nasty. Hope it does not flood. After the drought Texas was having now the rain is never ending.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot I don't like pretzels. Never mind. :lol:


Me either especial the twisted ones. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> GS didn't pass his test. He has 2 more chances.


Does he freeze up during test? i did that and could not remember anything that I knew. Drove me crazy at test time. Of course there were some test in classes I did not like where I could care less.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When making salsa I always had to put my hands to my face and rub my eyes when cutting the peppers. :roll: That one needed to be on there. I did it every time.


Every one is true for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I take the thing that I want to get rid of the day of garbage collection . I wait to the end of a season so it will not be noticed gone until the time it is needed. Don't all women do that?
> My SIL has been threatened to not throw away a shirt my DB wears while mowing. It is a tee-shirt of my nephews that is see thru . He said it is cool. Thread barren.


Or have a friend help you did that once. My gosh she cleaned it all out. If not used in a year out it went.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was not a trip for fun. My son left his job and I needed to pick him up. It was a long tiring day. The rain, some times so heavy, I could hardly see, did not help. I was on the road about 14 hours. I emailed Yarnie to see if I could stop on Saturday. But it was Friday that I was there and she wasn't. My big boo boo. When I called her later, the "Love of her Life" told me he found a dead fish on his back door.
> 
> Rainy and cold here today.


Oh Joey so sorry wish I was home. We went to St. Vinnies and they had to put stuff in three carts and that is just 1/4 os shop . Have 3/4's to go. Then I know I said I wouldn't went inside but only bought pamlet of embroidery patterns. an old one and saw alot of stitches had not seen before. Then decide (hubby) we should have a fish lunch (friday of course) and have
a lite supper, I had chicken. Then to buy what we needed and what we didn't need.
Got home and was unloading car and hubby yells come see what is on door. It was the fish still frozen to cold not to be. Thanks Joey. Her husband fishes up in Canada and oh the fish are so so good. He filets them so well that you will not find a bone in them. I knew right away I miss Joey, wish I had stayed home, would have so like to have seen you Joey.
My gosh sorry to hear about the rain was so bad for you. Not that heavy here. Glad you got home safely, but sad I miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Was so tired last night fell asleep in chair. But not before husband was upset about TV in bedroom not working. I tried everything I know to fix it. He was having a hissy fit. I put set in living room to old movie channel so he could watch cowboys and indians. Cat climb on my lap and we both went to sleep. Woke up after a couople of hours and TV off but could hear one in bedroom and it was late so went in and ask him how he did it. Well of course he remember button he had push and push it and it work. I went to bed and fell asleep listening to some show . I must have been tired. I decide to make spaghetti sauce for supper tonight. Put burgandy wine in it and everything else I do. It tasted so bitter. Did what Kathy my New York friend who is Italian taught me to due. Put sugar in it, that what the Italian's do. Had Husband taste it still bitter. So added more sugar. Finial got it right. Simmering on stove will have it for supper with meatballs. Yum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Same here Joey cold and raining and leaves all over the place can not do anything until it drys off.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK can't wait to see pictures of today and Hollow down town. Hope you are not to tired out from it all. Sure you were busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me either especial the twisted ones. :shock:


Yes they are the worse. They flip and flop all over the place. Sometimes just plain outright lie. :hunf: That was southern talk.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are the worse. They flip and flop all over the place. Sometimes just plain outright lie. :hunf: That was southern talk.


you all are so right. that is northern talk for what one thinks is southern talk which isn't at all but then I am know for not getting even northern speech right. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you all are so right. that is northern talk for what one thinks is southern talk which isn't at all but then I am know for not getting even northern speech right. :lol: :lol:


I know you know what I am saying even if you are northern and I am southern and know and understand the language you speak is right. Always right. Never wrong just right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So do the rest of Denim. We are all right just right. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you pull your shawl out of the bag today? I'll take the camera in with me tomorrow and take some pics.
> 
> I got a wonderful treat today; a customer brought in a couple of rose stems. I couldn't believe they were still so full and beautiful after the cooler weather we've had lately.


Oh! These are beautiful.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Mine is too, but can't complain as I have become one, or was one.
> 
> Wee Bee do the same to him get rid of his things that he has two or three of and do not say a word. He can never find what he needs and goes and buys another one.
> 
> He has double of lawn mowers, had two riders one stole at cabin, two snow blowers, just about two of everything. His excuse is his sons will not have to fight over them when he dies. Youngest said he would throw everything away. :lol:


LOL Yarny.
The only thing I don`t throw out of hubby are his tools. They`re too expensive to replace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Packing so not much news here just miss chatting with all of you. Hugs.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It was not a trip for fun. My son left his job and I needed to pick him up. It was a long tiring day. The rain, some times so heavy, I could hardly see, did not help. I was on the road about 14 hours. I emailed Yarnie to see if I could stop on Saturday. But it was Friday that I was there and she wasn't. My big boo boo. When I called her later, the "Love of her Life" told me he found a dead fish on his back door.
> 
> Rainy and cold here today.


Glad you made it back safely. Joeys. :thumbup: Our weather right now is rainy and cold. Brrrr! 
Expecting company tomorrow. Gotta straighten up the house.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so nice to put roses in her room. It will smell so nice. I took lavender I grew for mom in her room. But am sure roses will smell a lot better.


She loved them. They're still there brightening up her life.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad mom is doing better and you are too.
> 
> On weather they said flooding rains from Texas up north to Ok, and Ark dounds nasty. Hope it does not flood. After the drought Texas was having now the rain is never ending.


...and I heard that that's not even from that Mexican hurricane, Patricia. That rain is still to come. There will be awful flooding. We're supposed to have some of that rain effect also, on Monday or Tues.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Me either especial the twisted ones. :shock:


How about chocolate covered ones?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Was so tired last night fell asleep in chair. But not before husband was upset about TV in bedroom not working. I tried everything I know to fix it. He was having a hissy fit. I put set in living room to old movie channel so he could watch cowboys and indians. Cat climb on my lap and we both went to sleep. Woke up after a couople of hours and TV off but could hear one in bedroom and it was late so went in and ask him how he did it. Well of course he remember button he had push and push it and it work. I went to bed and fell asleep listening to some show . I must have been tired. I decide to make spaghetti sauce for supper tonight. Put burgandy wine in it and everything else I do. It tasted so bitter. Did what Kathy my New York friend who is Italian taught me to due. Put sugar in it, that what the Italian's do. Had Husband taste it still bitter. So added more sugar. Finial got it right. Simmering on stove will have it for supper with meatballs. Yum.


Your spaghetti sauce sounds delicious, Yarnie. I put sugar in my sauce, but not wine. Will try it next time. Had quesadillas tonight. Always game for something new.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you know what I am saying even if you are northern and I am southern and know and understand the language you speak is right. Always right. Never wrong just right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: So do the rest of Denim. We are all right just right. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Packing so not much news here just miss chatting with all of you. Hugs.


Are you leaving soon? Have a safe trip Janie.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook.


The cutest!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook.


I love it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Packing so not much news here just miss chatting with all of you. Hugs.


We miss you too Janie 
Hugs right back
♥


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook.


Too funny. I could see my great grand doing that. She about drove her mom crazy pretending she was a cat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We miss you too Janie
> Hugs right back
> ♥


Janie where are you going? I have not read all here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We miss you too Janie
> Hugs right back
> ♥


Janie where are you going? I have not read all here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't get to go with Mama to the doc. I was dizzy and sick to my stomach. I think from being nervous from the wedding. She said they only checked her bp and the new meds are working.
> No it was not the doc with the foot fetish. That was her heart dr. I will not wear sandals next time I have to go with her to that one. :lol:
> We had rain yesterday. I think the worst is yet to come.We are about 3 hours from the Gulf coast so probably will get some of it. I don't know about how bad it will be . We need the rain.


How are you feeling today CB?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janie where are you going? I have not read all here.


She is going south to warm weather wish I was going with her. Fla. is where she is heading.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK how did the downtown Hollowen festival go today. Bet you are tired.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It was not a trip for fun. My son left his job and I needed to pick him up. It was a long tiring day. The rain, some times so heavy, I could hardly see, did not help. I was on the road about 14 hours. I emailed Yarnie to see if I could stop on Saturday. But it was Friday that I was there and she wasn't. My big boo boo. When I called her later, the "Love of her Life" told me he found a dead fish on his back door.
> 
> Rainy and cold here today.


Glad you made it safely back home again Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK how did the downtown Hollowen festival go today. Bet you are tired.


Hey Yarnie, Halloween festival isn't until next Sat. so I've got a week to rest up for it. How was your day today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you feeling today CB?


Better. Thanks. Still a little off but ok.
How was your day today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> How can anyone watch this video and say this just happened?
> 
> http://inspiremore.com/nasa-just-released-the-largest-photo-ever-taken-what-it-shows-will-shake-you-up/


Just awesome!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today I went outside to take my coffee grounds out to the compost pile. I saw one of the twin deer scamper off thru the trail to my GS's house. It is hunting season but everyone knows the twins are too young . I hope the neighbors know. I would be upset if I knew they were killed. I am even letting them eat my flowers down to the ground.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We miss you too Janie
> Hugs right back
> ♥


We do miss Janie. Maybe when she gets back to Fl we can visit more.
How is Conner today Webee?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, Halloween festival isn't until next Sat. so I've got a week to rest up for it. How was your day today?


Oh darn I thought it was this Sat. Must be getting the Pretzel thing forget this remember that no thats right I did not remember that but your wrong about me I am just so bright and sunny and sweet unless you come into my cross hairs then will blast you.

Other then that my day was just peachy. Cold rain warm house good dinner can't beat that.

Want to send you email about scarf keep forgetting to do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh darn I thought it was this Sat. Must be getting the Pretzel thing forget this remember that no thats right I did not remember that but your wrong about me I am just so bright and sunny and sweet unless you come into my cross hairs then will blast you.
> 
> Other then that my day was just peachy. Cold rain warm house good dinner can't beat that.
> 
> Want to send you email about scarf keep forgetting to do it.


I am like you but not like a pretzel. I thought all week that Halloween was this weekend too. My days have been messed up this month with so much going on.
I am glad you had a peachy day. Yesterday with the missing Joeys and the dead fish at back porch thingy. I guess to day was peachy since the fish was still frozen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they are the worse. They flip and flop all over the place. Sometimes just plain outright lie. :hunf: That was southern talk.


Works for western talk too :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim I love pretzel stick with chocolate and rolled in nuts. Friend and I made them for Christmas one year. We kept breaking them so we had a reason to eat them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like you but not like a pretzel. I thought all week that Halloween was this weekend too. My days have been messed up this month with so much going on.
> I am glad you had a peachy day. Yesterday with the missing Joeys and the dead fish at back porch thingy. I guess to day was peachy since the fish was still frozen.


 :XD: :XD: no one shared any peachy's with me though. Joey shared fish with me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook.


That was so cute


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jinx was it cold and raining over by you yesterday and this morning?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> She loved them. They're still there brightening up her life.


Do you dry any of your roses Jokim?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Why is this song playing in my head?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Works for western talk too :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is this song playing in my head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh darn I thought it was this Sat. Must be getting the Pretzel thing forget this remember that no thats right I did not remember that but your wrong about me I am just so bright and sunny and sweet unless you come into my cross hairs then will blast you.
> 
> Other then that my day was just peachy. Cold rain warm house good dinner can't beat that.
> 
> Want to send you email about scarf keep forgetting to do it.


I didn't have any pasta sauce so I drank my glass of red wine :XD: It was cool here today but just a few showers.

Love to hear about your scarf!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I know cause you are tired and you are flipping out. No I know it is because you feel you can flipper it.
> 
> I think it is cause you just feel like flipping around with your flippers.
> 
> Is it any of the above? :roll: :lol:


No I am not the flipping flopper I am the stable Mabel. :!: Maybe a little tired too. Sick and tired would be more like it. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have any pasta sauce so I drank my glass of red wine :XD: It was cool here today but just a few showers.
> 
> Love to hear about your scarf!


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim I love pretzel stick with chocolate and rolled in nuts. Friend and I made them for Christmas one year. We kept breaking them so we had a reason to eat them.


Will have to try them in choc and rolled in nuts! Thanks for the suggestion, Yarnie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you dry any of your roses Jokim?


Not any more. Years ago, I would for the rose society to show them how it's done. But I prefer the real thing and the real color. You lose much of the color when drying them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night Ladies, I'm tired and my computer is showing signs of being tired also. :XD: 
Have a good night and a Blessed Sunday.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies, I'm tired and my computer is showing signs of being tired also. :XD:
> Have a good night and a Blessed Sunday.♥


nite Jokim hope your computer has a good nigts sleep too. 
May you have a Blessed Sunday to. May God watch over you and your family tonight and always.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why is this song playing in my head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies, I'm tired and my computer is showing signs of being tired also. :XD:
> Have a good night and a Blessed Sunday.♥


You too Jokim. Kissy face. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't have any pasta sauce so I drank my glass of red wine :XD: It was cool here today but just a few showers.
> 
> Love to hear about your scarf!


Well that is a good enough reason for me. Must try that. Wonder what husband would say if I told him tonight we are having a bowl of wine served with wine sauce and wine pudding and a nice glass of wine to go with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something rang a bell?


 :-o :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Something rang a bell?


I think more then something was ringing bells? ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Not any more. Years ago, I would for the rose society to show them how it's done. But I prefer the real thing and the real color. You lose much of the color when drying them.


I kept some for a while but they got too fragile and like you said - lost their colour. My SIL made some lovely wreaths and other arrangements with assorted dried flowers and also made cards with pressed flowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night Ladies, I'm tired and my computer is showing signs of being tired also. :XD:
> Have a good night and a Blessed Sunday.♥


Good night to you too Jokim; so glad to see you back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I kept some for a while but they got too fragile and like you said - lost their colour. My SIL made some lovely wreaths and other arrangements with assorted dried flowers and also made cards with pressed flowers.


Have you sprayed them with acrylic? My DS sprays that on the flowers that get dull on my BIL's grave and it brings the color back for awhile and wondered if it worked on dried flowers. We took some roses out the flowers from my MIL's funeral but I don't think I will dry them. They were beautiful . We let DD pick them out. Lots of pink and white roses with other flowers. MIL's favorite color was hot pink. SIL had her in a pink dress the flowers with her dress and white hair was so pretty. Sorry to be morbid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I kept some for a while but they got too fragile and like you said - lost their colour. My SIL made some lovely wreaths and other arrangements with assorted dried flowers and also made cards with pressed flowers.


Oh that has to be very pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that is a good enough reason for me. Must try that. Wonder what husband would say if I told him tonight we are having a bowl of wine served with wine sauce and wine pudding and a nice glass of wine to go with it.


I think there might be a lot of laughs at your house!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you sprayed them with acrylic? My DS sprays that on the flowers that get dull on my BIL's grave and it brings the color back for awhile and wondered if it worked on dried flowers. We took some roses out the flowers from my MIL's funeral but I don't think I will dry them. They were beautiful . We let DD pick them out. Lots of pink and white roses with other flowers. MIL's favorite color was hot pink. SIL had her in a pink dress the flowers with her dress and white hair was so pretty. Sorry to be morbid.


I haven't thought of spraying them, will have to remember to try next year or ask SIL about it.

You aren't being morbid, that's nice to remember her looking pretty with her favourite colour.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think there might be a lot of laughs at your house!


I love my whine and my wine. Last year was a very good year for my box wine. I am so refine that I only purchase the best box wine. Must say get very cheerful . It fits nicely under the sink and the easy push button is so nice. Only problem is after a few glasses I seem to havae to crawl on the floor to get to it . Then the problem becomes a roll on the floor. After that I do not remember a thing.

I really am a wine snob only the best box wine comes into my house. :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wishing all a good night and Gods blessing.

I must depart. Oh thats right husband says never say depart to an old person . So I am not saying depart to you but I am saying it as I am departing oh heck with it. I am leaveing for my bed to sleep per chance to snore, or fluff my pillow, or throw off blankes put fannel sheets on bed practicing for cold weather. 

Nite now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maybe we need to keep this on hand


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wishing all a good night and Gods blessing.
> 
> I must depart. Oh thats right husband says never say depart to an old person . So I am not saying depart to you but I am saying it as I am departing oh heck with it. I am leaveing for my bed to sleep per chance to snore, or fluff my pillow, or throw off blankes put fannel sheets on bed practicing for cold weather.
> 
> Nite now.


Good night Yarnie. Stay warm.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better tomorrow CB; sleep well.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Alas, it has indeed been cool, gray, and rainy. I love sunshine. Today sunshine is predicted. I won't know if the predictions are correct for a couple hours yet. 
Yesterday was a good day even with the rain as my yarn order was delivered.


theyarnlady said:


> Jinx was it cold and raining over by you yesterday and this morning?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. I've been keeping myself busy. Quilting and knitting is demanding! I had the body and sleeves of a sweater done for my youngest and got to rip it all out so I could start all over again. Wrong size...doh! Completed a quilt top and almost have all the piecing done for another one. I have hopes of beginning the assembly today. 

Oldest sons guard weekend which means I have a cake to bake for his group. I do this every month for their weekend. My small way of thanking them all. 

Catch you all later.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a quilt top hiding in the back of my closet. I use to use flat sheets as the back side. Sure wish I knew where I could buy a printed flat sheet without the fitted one. How do you assemble your quilts?


thumper5316 said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. I've been keeping myself busy. Quilting and knitting is demanding! I had the body and sleeves of a sweater done for my youngest and got to rip it all out so I could start all over again. Wrong size...doh! Completed a quilt top and almost have all the piecing done for another one. I have hopes of beginning the assembly today.
> 
> Oldest sons guard weekend which means I have a cake to bake for his group. I do this every month for their weekend. My small way of thanking them all.
> 
> Catch you all later.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have a quilt top hiding in the back of my closet. I use to use flat sheets as the back side. Sure wish I knew where I could buy a printed flat sheet without the fitted one. How do you assemble your quilts?


Good morning everyone.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good morning. It is a good morning, the sun is starting to shine.


Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have a quilt top hiding in the back of my closet. I use to use flat sheets as the back side. Sure wish I knew where I could buy a printed flat sheet without the fitted one. How do you assemble your quilts?


I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.

No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, my quilts are not the quality of your. I just make patchwork squares. One year for Christmas I made every family member a memory quilt. I had inherited my mothers scraps and ask friends and family for their scraps. I also then purchased fabric that was pertinent to each person. My daughter was most impressed. All the clothing I had made her over the years showed up in her quilt. I sure would like to meet Gus!


thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


Beautiful!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I have a quilt top hiding in the back of my closet. I use to use flat sheets as the back side. *Sure wish I knew where I could buy a printed flat sheet without the fitted one.* How do you assemble your quilts?


Walmart sells them jinx. They`re with linens and sheet sets. i`ve bought just top sheets in the past to make some comforter covers.

The thrift stores might sell them too. Or at a yard sale


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love my whine and my wine. Last year was a very good year for my box wine. I am so refine that I only purchase the best box wine. Must say get very cheerful . It fits nicely under the sink and the easy push button is so nice. Only problem is after a few glasses I seem to havae to crawl on the floor to get to it . Then the problem becomes a roll on the floor. After that I do not remember a thing.
> 
> I really am a wine snob only the best box wine comes into my house. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Good Morning Denim Country! Another glorious day to give thanks to the Lord!
Speaking of wine, my MIL used to buy wine by the box for her 'happy hour'. Every day at 4 pm she would have a happy hour and if we were visiting, we would join her. Walmart's box white wine is very reasonably priced. I don't drink much wine and we usually have bottles around left over as gifts guests have brought. I do like to use wine in cooking, though. It improves the flavor.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. I've been keeping myself busy. Quilting and knitting is demanding! I had the body and sleeves of a sweater done for my youngest and got to rip it all out so I could start all over again. Wrong size...doh! Completed a quilt top and almost have all the piecing done for another one. I have hopes of beginning the assembly today.
> 
> Oldest sons guard weekend which means I have a cake to bake for his group. I do this every month for their weekend. My small way of thanking them all.
> 
> Catch you all later.


Hi Thumper! Welcome back, good to see you're still baking those delicious cakes. I made the one you gave us a recipe for last year: the family loved it. :thumbup: Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Alas, it has indeed been cool, gray, and rainy. I love sunshine. Today sunshine is predicted. I won't know if the predictions are correct for a couple hours yet.
> Yesterday was a good day even with the rain as my yarn order was delivered.


It's always a great day when yarn arrives! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone.


Good morning, LL.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good morning, LL.♥


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


Beautiful! :thumbup: 
Must've taken you a long time, Thumper. Great job!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. I've been keeping myself busy. Quilting and knitting is demanding! I had the body and sleeves of a sweater done for my youngest and got to rip it all out so I could start all over again. Wrong size...doh! Completed a quilt top and almost have all the piecing done for another one. I have hopes of beginning the assembly today.
> 
> Oldest sons guard weekend which means I have a cake to bake for his group. I do this every month for their weekend. My small way of thanking them all.
> 
> Catch you all later.


Was the sweater too small ? 
When is Noah getting home?
I know the group will love homemade cake from Mom. 
I am glad you dropped in. 
Miss you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> maybe we need to keep this on hand


Yep. It hardly ever is. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


Wow thumper! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We do miss Janie. Maybe when she gets back to Fl we can visit more.
> How is Conner today Webee?


I haven`t heard anything yet about Conner. I hope to hear something today Bumpy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all.

Have been scolling through other post so miss you ladies.

Hey 
Thumper see you are busy. Your so thoughtful thinking of those who serve our country. They really are this countries blessing. Love quilt.

Jokim hope you have a Blessed day you to CB.

Jinx sunny here to and cold but will take sunny any day. Don't put down your quilting. It is something I have never have try.

LL how are you doing what are you up too.

Bonn you are on my mind so are you Lovethelake. 

WeeBee is there any news about Conner?

Jayne have safe trip going down south. You may not be able to read this until you get there but the sending any way.

WCK what ya doing on your day off.,

Didn't get this sent Son called and spent time talking. Lots of love and laughter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I haven`t heard anything yet about Conner. I hope to hear something today Bumpy.


Ok. Let us know when you do. Still praying for the blessed baby.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Walmart sells them jinx. They`re with linens and sheet sets. i`ve bought just top sheets in the past to make some comforter covers.
> 
> The thrift stores might sell them too. Or at a yard sale


Thanks. I have only seen solid colors at Wal-Mart. I have not looked recently, but will check it out. I have found a few at thrift stores, brand new. Some people do not use them, but have to buy them in the sets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the reason I am happy.
http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm
Well not today it is raining and I can't play in the mud.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's always a great day when yarn arrives! :thumbup:


A good day indeed. I just came indoors. I was knitting up a storm with the new yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have been scolling through other post so miss you ladies.
> 
> ...


Just sewing and then I'll be knitting today. Husband is in basement cutting wood. I just hate the saw. I have to hold heavy. I worry about fingers...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook.


Isn't that cute! Cleaning up should be a family affair.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love my whine and my wine. Last year was a very good year for my box wine. I am so refine that I only purchase the best box wine. Must say get very cheerful . It fits nicely under the sink and the easy push button is so nice. Only problem is after a few glasses I seem to havae to crawl on the floor to get to it . Then the problem becomes a roll on the floor. After that I do not remember a thing.
> 
> I really am a wine snob only the best box wine comes into my house. :roll: :XD: :XD:


Here ya go Yarnie. Just convert the area to hold your boxes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


Very pretty Thumper. We have gone way too long without a show and tell from you. Glad you posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 25

I am God with you, for all time and throughout eternity. Dont let the familiarity of that concept numb its impact on your consciousness. My perpetual Presence with you can be a continual source of Joy, springing up and flowing out in streams of abundant Life. Let your mind reverberate with meanings of My Names: Jesusthe Lord saves, and EmmanuelGod with us. Strive to remain conscious of My Presence even in your busiest moments. Talk with Me about whatever delights you, whatever upsets you, whatever is on your mind. These tiny steps of daily discipline, taken one after the other, will keep you close to Me on the path of Life.

She will give birth to a son, and you are to give him the name Jesus, because he will save his people from their sins.  The virgin will be with child and will give birth to a son, and they will call him Immanuelwhich means, God with us.
Matthew 1:21, 23

You have made known to me the paths of life; you will fill me with joy in your presence.
Acts 2:28


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 25
> 
> I am God with you, for all time and throughout eternity. Dont let the familiarity of that concept numb its impact on your consciousness. My perpetual Presence with you can be a continual source of Joy, springing up and flowing out in streams of abundant Life. Let your mind reverberate with meanings of My Names: Jesusthe Lord saves, and EmmanuelGod with us. Strive to remain conscious of My Presence even in your busiest moments. Talk with Me about whatever delights you, whatever upsets you, whatever is on your mind. These tiny steps of daily discipline, taken one after the other, will keep you close to Me on the path of Life.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Here ya go Yarnie. Just convert the area to hold your boxes.


Why thank you very much. Know I know I can at least use the walls as a place to hold me up and I love the thought of being able to use four boxs of fine wine.. variety is a good thing. :thumbup:

The wather channel mention your state may also hae flooding. Are you having heavy rains?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

good evening DP. 

Was wondering if anyone has heard from LTL and KC. 

Talk Later


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good evening DP.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has heard from LTL and KC.
> 
> Talk Later


I talked to LTL . Her Daddy had a scare with his health. Also busy helping move her parents. Plus the grandson is keeping her busy. I have not heard from KC since she got back from vacation in Fl. I am sure she is busy with the new house.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have been scolling through other post so miss you ladies.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie for the personal touch in your post. Hope your day was good.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 25
> 
> I am God with you, for all time and throughout eternity. Dont let the familiarity of that concept numb its impact on your consciousness. My perpetual Presence with you can be a continual source of Joy, springing up and flowing out in streams of abundant Life. Let your mind reverberate with meanings of My Names: Jesusthe Lord saves, and EmmanuelGod with us. Strive to remain conscious of My Presence even in your busiest moments. Talk with Me about whatever delights you, whatever upsets you, whatever is on your mind. These tiny steps of daily discipline, taken one after the other, will keep you close to Me on the path of Life.
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> good evening DP.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has heard from LTL and KC.
> 
> Talk Later


Me too................?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Alas, it has indeed been cool, gray, and rainy. I love sunshine. Today sunshine is predicted. I won't know if the predictions are correct for a couple hours yet.
> Yesterday was a good day even with the rain as my yarn order was delivered.


A yarn delivery always makes for a good day. What type of yarn did you get and what are you going to make?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is well. I've been keeping myself busy. Quilting and knitting is demanding! I had the body and sleeves of a sweater done for my youngest and got to rip it all out so I could start all over again. Wrong size...doh! Completed a quilt top and almost have all the piecing done for another one. I have hopes of beginning the assembly today.
> 
> Oldest sons guard weekend which means I have a cake to bake for his group. I do this every month for their weekend. My small way of thanking them all.
> 
> Catch you all later.


Nice to see you Thumper, hope we get to see some of your projects. I think your son's group looks forward to their weekend every month!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I back them with fabric. Usually large leftovers from the front with yardage from my stash added. I quilt them on my commercial quilting machine.
> 
> No big 'ohhhh's on the quilting machine. 'Gus' is a senior citizen and was purchased used from someone who had purchased it used from someone who had purchased it used. But we get along just fine.


Gorgeous quilt Thumper!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh, my quilts are not the quality of your. I just make patchwork squares. One year for Christmas I made every family member a memory quilt. I had inherited my mothers scraps and ask friends and family for their scraps. I also then purchased fabric that was pertinent to each person. My daughter was most impressed. All the clothing I had made her over the years showed up in her quilt. I sure would like to meet Gus!


I think the memory quilts will be a treasured keepsake in your family Jinx; what a wonderful idea that was. It must have taken a lot of time to make quilts for everyone.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I got cheap w.w. acrylic. I am making afghan strips. I know they will love any afghan I make. I also know they will not fuss when it comes to laundering it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-envelope-afghan/people


west coast kitty said:


> A yarn delivery always makes for a good day. What type of yarn did you get and what are you going to make?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the reason I am happy.
> http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/antidepressant-microbes-soil.htm
> Well not today it is raining and I can't play in the mud.


I totally believe that! We had acreage back in Alberta and I had a huge garden even though the growing season was short (avg was only 92 frost free days). I could feel the stress ease out of me while working in the garden.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I got cheap w.w. acrylic. I am making afghan strips. I know they will love any afghan I make. I also know they will not fuss when it comes to laundering it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-envelope-afghan/people


Thanks for the link Jinx; any variation of ripple in either knit or crochet is my favourite design for afghans. Most of the afghans I've made have been acrylic too -- the oldest is more than 30 years now and still in pretty good shape even though we've used it often and so have several cats.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had so much fun making the memory quilts. I took quite a few walks down memory lane as I cut the squares. My daughter knew I was making the grands quilts, but did not know I was making her one. She even helped me knot her daughters. On Christmas she sobbed and sobbed because "it was the best present even."


joeysomma said:


> I made a memory quilt for my oldest, shortly after he joined the Navy. The backing fabric said "Join the Navy, see the World." When the guys gave him some grief, he told them, "Don't you wish you had a mommy who loves you?" It was a crazy quilt made from off pieces left after making the family's clothes. My daughter did the top stitching by machine.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you Thumper, hope we get to see some of your projects. I think your son's group looks forward to their weekend every month!


My son told me today that I'm going to be receiving a special award from the squadron for all the years I've been baking cakes for their guard weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My son told me today that I'm going to be receiving a special award from the squadron for all the years I've been baking cakes for their guard weekend.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found the quilt I made for my son. I needs repair. The picture is just an idea of how I made it. If it is sunny tomorrow. I can take a picture outside. My phone and house lighting do not make for a good picture.


I love your son's comeback. I know he was really proud of his quilt from his mother.
Dh had his grandmother's quilt at college she made him. It had a blue back ground with red roses.He said no one ever made fun of it when I asked him what the guys thought. He still uses it at deer camp but told me to put it up for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I made a memory quilt for my oldest, shortly after he joined the Navy. The backing fabric said "Join the Navy, see the World." When the guys gave him some grief, he told them, "Don't you wish you had a mommy who loves you?" It was a crazy quilt made from off pieces left after making the family's clothes. My daughter did the top stitching by machine.


 :thumbup: Perfect comeback from your son! And that quilt probably made him feel as warm inside as out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> My son told me today that I'm going to be receiving a special award from the squadron for all the years I've been baking cakes for their guard weekend.


They know they've been getting something special all these years! And want the cakes to keep coming. Not to make light of it - I know that the service takes a lot of dedication from your son and his team and sacrifice from their families.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found the quilt I made for my son. I needs repair. The picture is just an idea of how I made it. If it is sunny tomorrow. I can take a picture outside. My phone and house lighting do not make for a good picture.


I'm glad you still have it Joey; it still looks great after these years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I got cheap w.w. acrylic. I am making afghan strips. I know they will love any afghan I make. I also know they will not fuss when it comes to laundering it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-envelope-afghan/people


That's lovely Jinx hope you post a picture when you finish it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had so much fun making the memory quilts. I took quite a few walks down memory lane as I cut the squares. My daughter knew I was making the grands quilts, but did not know I was making her one. She even helped me knot her daughters. On Christmas she sobbed and sobbed because "it was the best present even."


I bet it was the best present ever. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I totally believe that! We had acreage back in Alberta and I had a huge garden even though the growing season was short (avg was only 92 frost free days). I could feel the stress ease out of me while working in the garden.


that what my problem was. When a baby mom said I ate dirt she ask the dr. what to do. He told her it's not hurting her so let her eat it. This is what mom told me. See it proves I am normal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I made a memory quilt for my oldest, shortly after he joined the Navy. The backing fabric said "Join the Navy, see the World." When the guys gave him some grief, he told them, "Don't you wish you had a mommy who loves you?" It was a crazy quilt made from off pieces left after making the family's clothes. My daughter did the top stitching by machine.


you Thumper and Jinx are wonderful with your quilting and I heard of memory quilts but never saw one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My son told me today that I'm going to be receiving a special award from the squadron for all the years I've been baking cakes for their guard weekend.


Hey when you get the reward can you post it. That sure is special for all of them to acknowledge you in that way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that what my problem was. When a baby mom said I ate dirt she ask the dr. what to do. He told her it's not hurting her so let her eat it. This is what mom told me. See it proves I am normal.


Did you eat mud pies too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sitting here cross eyed.

Have spent the last four hours counting stitches. Keep coming up with different numbers. Dah senior moment not, think I have lost the ability to think, can't blame it on age been this way most of my life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> that what my problem was. When a baby mom said I ate dirt she ask the dr. what to do. He told her it's not hurting her so let her eat it. This is what mom told me. See it proves I am normal.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Pretty green eyes.The cat looks like you cat in your avatar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you eat mud pies too?


I don't know mom never said.

I must have been a wild child as she put a harness on me and tie a rope to it and attach it to clothes line. Also every pair of shoe that was bought for me I would take off and bury.

I often wonder as they built a new high school on the land if when digging up if they found a lot of shoes. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


no I am to normal. See dirt is good for me. May havae to go out and dig some up. But will have to be in an area untouch by man.

I mean I could have a mud facial like they do in Spa's. body of mud can't hurt. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie I forgot to tell you I saw a booth at the War Eagle craft show that made your carved rolling pins. They were going for $155. Is that high? I know lost of work . I think it was all Santa's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know mom never said.
> 
> I must have been a wild child as she put a harness on me and tie a rope to it and attach it to clothes line. Also every pair of shoe that was bought for me I would take off and bury.
> 
> I often wonder as they built a new high school on the land if when digging up if they found a lot of shoes. :XD:


Bahahahahaha


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I forgot to tell you I saw a booth at the War Eagle craft show that made your carved rolling pins. They were going for $155. Is that high? I know lost of work . I think it was all Santa's.


Depends on area really. They can go pretty high as it is a lot of work. I would charge a fortune for the santa's I carved on pencil's but gave them away. Couldn't do it any more as you have to have eyes of owl to do them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Depends on area really. They can go pretty high as it is a lot of work. I would charge a fortune for the santa's I carved on pencil's but gave them away. Couldn't do it any more as you have to have eyes of owl to do them.


I can't imagine you doing it on pencil's too. I wish you could find a pic so we could see them. I was disappointed that the man and woman wasn't there that did the Santa's. I wanted the one with Santa in his long johns and his bunny slippers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't imagine you doing it on pencil's too. I wish you could find a pic so we could see them. I was disappointed that the man and woman wasn't there that did the Santa's. I wanted the one with Santa in his long johns and his bunny slippers.


to funny . I don't think I have a picture of the pencils. hae to look some day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no I am to normal. See dirt is good for me. May havae to go out and dig some up. But will have to be in an area untouch by man.
> 
> I mean I could have a mud facial like they do in Spa's. body of mud can't hurt. :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: don't forget the cucumbers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know mom never said.
> 
> I must have been a wild child as she put a harness on me and tie a rope to it and attach it to clothes line. Also every pair of shoe that was bought for me I would take off and bury.
> 
> I often wonder as they built a new high school on the land if when digging up if they found a lot of shoes. :XD:


It might require an archaeological study :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Depends on area really. They can go pretty high as it is a lot of work. I would charge a fortune for the santa's I carved on pencil's but gave them away. Couldn't do it any more as you have to have eyes of owl to do them.


I'm sorry you didn't keep one for yourself; it would have been a wonderful keepsake.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate to that. Would putting markers every 10 stitches help?


theyarnlady said:


> I am sitting here cross eyed.
> 
> Have spent the last four hours counting stitches. Keep coming up with different numbers. Dah senior moment not, think I have lost the ability to think, can't blame it on age been this way most of my life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: don't forget the cucumbers!


I am not against mud but GD, DH and I watched the old horror show "Premature Burial" Saturday night. It would remind me of being buried alive. Love the cucumbers tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had this conversation last night with someone. She was the one doing the talking.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=977170199107763


:O
Just the same ole same ole. That is a fact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I can relate to that. Would putting markers every 10 stitches help?


Have the knitting part down Jinx . It is the way I wrote the pattern out. Since my pattern should learn to write it so would understand it, but when I get going try to use short cuts with just initials and forget to do st count. When I go back lose count with change of pattern. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sorry you didn't keep one for yourself; it would have been a wonderful keepsake.


Didn't keep most of them as when ask would either sell them and to special people would give it to them.

My best friend Annie told me to photo each one did not do that either. Wiser now but to late. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't keep most of them as when ask would either sell them and to special people would give it to them.
> 
> My best friend Annie told me to photo each one did not do that either. Wiser now but to late. :shock:


Can you make another one to keep?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not against mud but GD, DH and I watched the old horror show "Premature Burial" Saturday night. It would remind me of being buried alive. Love the cucumbers tho.


you are funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to laugh this morning. Got up and wonder what today will hold. Seem again told others to go to DP. wonder what they think if they do . They keep repeating it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had to laugh this morning. Got up and wonder what today will hold. Seem again told others to go to DP. wonder what they think if they do . They keep repeating it.


Were they saying we are kissy face on top of cream cheese?
WCK sorry to hear of the accident in BC. Prayers for the living. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had this conversation last night with someone. She was the one doing the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the baby was cute! But in an adult -- not so much :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have the knitting part down Jinx . It is the way I wrote the pattern out. Since my pattern should learn to write it so would understand it, but when I get going try to use short cuts with just initials and forget to do st count. When I go back lose count with change of pattern. :thumbdown:


I know what you mean Yarnie, I make a few notes and think I'll remember the pattern. If it's a simple pattern, I can get away with it. And when it isn't, I spend more time counting than it would have taken to write it down as I go. Good brain exercise though!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off for now. My mother is finally getting to go to Kentucky with my sister tomorrow. I am going to tell her good bye. Talk later. Kissy face and cream cheese to all of you! Have a Blessed day.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were they saying we are kissy face on top of cream cheese?
> WCK sorry to hear of the accident in BC. Prayers for the living. XX


No no metion of Cream Cheese just the same old sauce to prove how intelligent one is.
No mention of Kissy face either, darn so disappointed.

Thought as I have not read post of others lately would check it out.

Do like the adv though for our side. Like that, some will stop by and join us don't you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> At least the baby was cute! But in an adult -- not so much :roll:


would not open for me.

Also what happen up there as CB mention?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Were they saying we are kissy face on top of cream cheese?
> WCK sorry to hear of the accident in BC. Prayers for the living. XX


I saw it on the news last night - it was so horrible to think of the boat sinking so quickly. Whale watching is a very popular activity, but the currents around Tofino are very dangerous. I don't know the details as to why the boat sank. The dead are British tourists


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> would not open for me.
> 
> Also what happen up there as CB mention?


A whale watching boat with mainly British tourists sank near Tofino yesterday; 5 are dead and 21 were rescued. The waters are very dangerous in that area of the Pacific, but the tourist boats usually know to avoid the worst areas. Don't know yet if there were problems with vests or other safety measures.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2298459/boat-with-27-people-on-board-sinks-off-b-c-coast-five-british-nationals-confirmed-dead/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A whale watching boat with mainly British tourists sank near Tofino yesterday; 5 are dead and 21 were rescued. The waters are very dangerous in that area of the Pacific, but the tourist boats usually know to avoid the worst areas. Don't know yet if there were problems with vests or other safety measures.
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/2298459/boat-with-27-people-on-board-sinks-off-b-c-coast-five-british-nationals-confirmed-dead/


Oh that is sad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you make another one to keep?


Should try but have not think I would not be able to as getting older and vision not what it was like when I did it then.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Why thank you very much. Know I know I can at least use the walls as a place to hold me up and I love the thought of being able to use four boxs of fine wine.. variety is a good thing. :thumbup:
> 
> The wather channel mention your state may also hae flooding. Are you having heavy rains?


No rain here. We might get some over the weekend, nothing like what is going on south of us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> My son told me today that I'm going to be receiving a special award from the squadron for all the years I've been baking cakes for their guard weekend.


Congratulations on the award. The little things are important.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know mom never said.
> 
> I must have been a wild child as she put a harness on me and tie a rope to it and attach it to clothes line. Also every pair of shoe that was bought for me I would take off and bury.
> 
> I often wonder as they built a new high school on the land if when digging up if they found a lot of shoes. :XD:


My sister and I never liked to wear clothes. Every time my mother would turn around, we would be naked. We even threw out clothes out the window. We were on the 3rd floor of an apartment building. My poor mother would have to find someone to watch us while she went to gather our clothes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had this conversation last night with someone. She was the one doing the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the hand gestures. She is so cute.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you see a double standard here?
> 
> Feds go to bat for Muslim truckers fired for refusing to do their jobs
> 
> http://libertyunyielding.com/2015/10/25/feds-intercede-on-behalf-of-muslims-truckers-fired-for-refusing-to-deliver-beer/


Definitely.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off for now. My mother is finally getting to go to Kentucky with my sister tomorrow. I am going to tell her good bye. Talk later. Kissy face and cream cheese to all of you! Have a Blessed day.♥


Hope you had a good visit with your Mom. How long will she be gone? She needs to check out her baby's new home.

We haven't had the cream cheese and kissy face for a while, time to bring it back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No no metion of Cream Cheese just the same old sauce to prove how intelligent one is.
> No mention of Kissy face either, darn so disappointed.
> 
> Thought as I have not read post of others lately would check it out.
> ...


The best place to be :thumbup: A few of those old grumps just don't know how to have a polite conversation that includes different points of view.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I never liked to wear clothes. Every time my mother would turn around, we would be naked. We even threw out clothes out the window. We were on the 3rd floor of an apartment building. My poor mother would have to find someone to watch us while she went to gather our clothes.


You and sis kept your mom on her toes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you see a double standard here?
> 
> Feds go to bat for Muslim truckers fired for refusing to do their jobs
> 
> http://libertyunyielding.com/2015/10/25/feds-intercede-on-behalf-of-muslims-truckers-fired-for-refusing-to-deliver-beer/


Absolutely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good visit with your Mom. How long will she be gone? She needs to check out her baby's new home.
> 
> We haven't had the cream cheese and kissy face for a while, time to bring it back.


Thanks for bringing our mascots back. We need to be reminded we are kissy faces and cream cheesers. :XD: :lol: :thumbup: 
My mother is going to be gone until Thanksgiving. 
When I was there my little sister came and sat in my lap. Ha and I looked at pics of her new house and flowers. 
They are both excited about the visit. I am worried that they will be in the rain the whole time driving. DS said the leaves have turned and awesome. Only a few trees have turned here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you had a good visit with your Mom. How long will she be gone? She needs to check out her baby's new home.
> 
> We haven't had the cream cheese and kissy face for a while, time to bring it back.


Oh there is nothing like cream cheese and Kissy faces is there. So reminds me of the lady who hates cream cheese. Wonder if she ever tasted Cheese cake?

My son made me chocolate Cheese cake for my birthday a few years ago it was delic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you see a double standard here?
> 
> Feds go to bat for Muslim truckers fired for refusing to do their jobs
> 
> http://libertyunyielding.com/2015/10/25/feds-intercede-on-behalf-of-muslims-truckers-fired-for-refusing-to-deliver-beer/


nothing in this country make sense any more. Those who do right are wrong and those who do wrong are right. It's getting nasty out there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister and I never liked to wear clothes. Every time my mother would turn around, we would be naked. We even threw out clothes out the window. We were on the 3rd floor of an apartment building. My poor mother would have to find someone to watch us while she went to gather our clothes.


That is so funny Solo. I can see it happening right now. How old were y'all? Young I hope. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The best place to be :thumbup: A few of those old grumps just don't know how to have a polite conversation that includes different points of view.


ha ha different points of view that makes me laugh and cry at the same time. To the grumps if you dare to say anything that they don't agree with you will get the group smack down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for bringing our mascots back. We need to be reminded we are kissy faces and cream cheesers. :XD: :lol: :thumbup:
> My mother is going to be gone until Thanksgiving.
> When I was there my little sister came and sat in my lap. Ha and I looked at pics of her new house and flowers.
> They are both excited about the visit. I am worried that they will be in the rain the whole time driving. DS said the leaves have turned and awesome. Only a few trees have turned here.


Oh but it will be so nice for you mom to get away and visit . We will just pray that the rain is not heavy and the sun shines for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so funny Solo. I can see it happening right now. How old were y'all? Young I hope. :lol:


I agree can you just see their poor mom having to run down steps and out side to get their clothes if they were still there.

Makes my shoe bury seem tame compared to that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw it on the news last night - it was so horrible to think of the boat sinking so quickly. Whale watching is a very popular activity, but the currents around Tofino are very dangerous. I don't know the details as to why the boat sank. The dead are British tourists


That is sad. How many were killed?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for bringing our mascots back. We need to be reminded we are kissy faces and cream cheesers. :XD: :lol: :thumbup:
> My mother is going to be gone until Thanksgiving.
> When I was there my little sister came and sat in my lap. Ha and I looked at pics of her new house and flowers.
> They are both excited about the visit. I am worried that they will be in the rain the whole time driving. DS said the leaves have turned and awesome. Only a few trees have turned here.


That will be a nice long visit for your Mom. Prayers for a safe drive for them; it will be so pretty with all the changing leaves. Are you going to visit your DS in the spring?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad. How many were killed?


I looked at the article and saw 5 dead. Terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be a nice long visit for your Mom. Prayers for a safe drive for them; it will be so pretty with all the changing leaves. Are you going to visit your DS in the spring?


I don't know when I will go see her house. I have been there with her in spirit while she was building. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree can you just see their poor mom having to run down steps and out side to get their clothes if they were still there.
> 
> Makes my shoe bury seem tame compared to that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh there is nothing like cream cheese and Kissy faces is there. So reminds me of the lady who hates cream cheese. Wonder if she ever tasted Cheese cake?
> 
> My son made me chocolate Cheese cake for my birthday a few years ago it was delic.


Chocolate Cheesecake! Perfect cake for editor of Righter's Village News who is always right :thumbup:

Your next b/d cake?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> ha ha different points of view that makes me laugh and cry at the same time. To the grumps if you dare to say anything that they don't agree with you will get the group smack down.


Some of them smack down so quickly, they get the wrong person. And so often they should look in the mirror before they start smacking. Do you think they would smack themselves?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked at the article and saw 5 dead. Terrible!


1 person (Australian) is still missing. The Pacific is frigid even in the middle of summer in that area. Rescuers were out there almost immediately.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nothing in this country make sense any more. Those who do right are wrong and those who do wrong are right. It's getting nasty out there.


Hi - stopped by for a visit. I agree, Yarnie. Right is wrong, and wrong is right. I hope we can get this thing turned around in a hurry.

I've been busy visiting family and knitting and taking care of DH's sore back and my sore back. Now our backs are almost all back .(I'm taking writing lessons from Yarnie on the side! Thanks, Yarnie.)

How does it get so busy? I am running every day. I went to see The Martian with DD and two of her boys. GREAT movie - special effects so good. I could see it again.

Oldest grandson was homecoming king. Some of you know because of FB. He's such a nice guy, and I think that's why he got the votes. We were all thrilled - first person in our family to be in the homecoming court. Then there was the dance. Three grandsons went, and not one of them had a date! They're too busy right now for girls. Well, they LIKE girls, but the oldest is working and saving money for college. The other two are looking for jobs so they can pay for gas when they get their licenses! I'm glad - plenty of time for dating later.

Daughter in Mobile was without power for 8 hours today. Lots of rain. How about you, CB? Did you get any of that storm? Houston was hit hard. DD used to live in Houston. They were there for a hurricane, maybe Ike, and a tree fell on their house. Lucky for them, they were renting. Pretty scary.

Time for bed. I hope everyone's doing well. I've missed so much and hope to get back in my evening routine of a cup of tea and Denim. I miss you all.

Hugs to all. Sweet dreams. 
Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know when I will go see her house. I have been there with her in spirit while she was building. :shock: :roll:


Maybe she will make a video while your Mom is there and you can watch after Thanksgiving.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chocolate Cheesecake! Perfect cake for editor of Righter's Village News who is always right :thumbup:
> 
> Your next b/d cake?


oh that is lovely . It is so good too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - stopped by for a visit. I agree, Yarnie. Right is wrong, and wrong is right. I hope we can get this thing turned around in a hurry.
> 
> I've been busy visiting family and knitting and taking care of DH's sore back and my sore back. Now our backs are almost all back .(I'm taking writing lessons from Yarnie on the side! Thanks, Yarnie.)
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie am so glad to see your post. You have been more then busy. Not enough hours in the day for you.
I see you and hubsand are back to back. :lol: 
Oh your GC are keeping so busy. Home coming King proud Grandmother I see. Sounds like the boys all have their acts together on what is importent in their lives.

Poor daughter the weather down there is nasty from what I have seen on the news. 
Hurry back I miss you. Arm Wraps Bonnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny story about one of my facebook friends today. He is one of my son's friends. He has twin 1 year old boys. He picked up his guitar to play and a big thump hit the floor. The boys had taken all of their socks and put them in the hole of the guitar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chocolate Cheesecake! Perfect cake for editor of Righter's Village News who is always right :thumbup:
> 
> Your next b/d cake?


OH YeAH!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - stopped by for a visit. I agree, Yarnie. Right is wrong, and wrong is right. I hope we can get this thing turned around in a hurry.
> 
> I've been busy visiting family and knitting and taking care of DH's sore back and my sore back. Now our backs are almost all back .(I'm taking writing lessons from Yarnie on the side! Thanks, Yarnie.)
> 
> ...


We've missed you Bonnie! Thanks for catching us up with your news. Now that your backs are back, we will look to see you back.

Glad your DD and family are safe, but it must have been tough being without power for so long, especially for the kids.

Sleep well and have a great day with your GD tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Chocolate Cheesecake! Perfect cake for editor of Righter's Village News who is always right :thumbup:
> 
> Your next b/d cake?


Oh, boy - that looks delicious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story about one of my facebook friends today. He is one of my son's friends. He has twin 1 year old boys. He picked up his guitar to play and a big thump hit the floor. The boys had taken all of their socks and put them in the hole of the guitar.


Cute!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story about one of my facebook friends today. He is one of my son's friends. He has twin 1 year old boys. He picked up his guitar to play and a big thump hit the floor. The boys had taken all of their socks and put them in the hole of the guitar.


Too funny; and Mom and Dad were probably wondering where all the socks disappeared. Give them another year or two and they might follow Yarnie's example and bury them in the backyard or Solo's and toss them out the window :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've missed you Bonnie! Thanks for catching us up with your news. Now that your backs are back, we will look to see you back.
> 
> Glad your DD and family are safe, but it must have been tough being without power for so long, especially for the kids.
> 
> Sleep well and have a great day with your GD tomorrow.


Thanks, WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - stopped by for a visit. I agree, Yarnie. Right is wrong, and wrong is right. I hope we can get this thing turned around in a hurry.
> 
> I've been busy visiting family and knitting and taking care of DH's sore back and my sore back. Now our backs are almost all back .(I'm taking writing lessons from Yarnie on the side! Thanks, Yarnie.)
> 
> ...


I saw that good looking homecoming king. He is a cutie. I know you are so proud of him and all of your grands.
Only rain Bonn here. Please visit us more on KP. You are missed.
XX ♥
Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to dream land busy day here and am tired.

So God Bless you all with a good nights sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

These kitties are definitely naughty and pair up well with some of the dog shaming pics.

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing

These 2 were my favourites;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These kitties are definitely naughty and pair up well with some of the dog shaming pics.
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing
> 
> These 2 were my favourites;


Those are cute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that good looking homecoming king. He is a cutie. I know you are so proud of him and all of your grands.
> Only rain Bonn here. Please visit us more on KP. You are missed.
> XX ♥
> Sweet dreams.


Thanks, CB - I've missed being here. I'm glad you didn't get any wind or damage. Yesterday here was very windy, and so is today. Temperatures are low one day, high the next. Weird weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> These kitties are definitely naughty and pair up well with some of the dog shaming pics.
> 
> http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/79/The-27-Naughtiest-Cats-In-The-World-And-I-Can-t-Stop-Laughing
> 
> These 2 were my favourites;


So funny!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Bon, cold here and then warm now cold think this time here to stay.

Had a dream last night walkiing down the road and wonder why it was so white. Seems it snowed the night before. But strange thing it went from green to snow. A lady was rolling huge snow balls across highway. it did not make sense to me at all. But then that seem the nor with me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Bon, cold here and then warm now cold think this time here to stay.
> 
> Had a dream last night walkiing down the road and wonder why it was so white. Seems it snowed the night before. But strange thing it went from green to snow. A lady was rolling huge snow balls across highway. it did not make sense to me at all. But then that seem the nor with me.


Good morning, Yarnie! Aren't dreams the strangest things? Maybe in your dream the snow plow was broken, so she was clearing the road?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, Yarnie! Aren't dreams the strangest things? Maybe in your dream the snow plow was broken, so she was clearing the road?


Ah good one Bon. It was just weird for a dream. No connection to what is going on in my life. Snow may be coming who knows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A Facebook link.... she's quite an inspiring young woman who doesn't let adversity keep her down. One of my customers has a blind friend that has become a very good knitter

http://www.wspynews.com/news/local/blind-girl-knitting/article_844948f2-6870-11e5-a014-13a36163b0a8.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a question.
Why do people say this "There but for the Grace of God go I" right after they call someone names and ridicule them? Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a question.
> Why do people say this "There but for the Grace of God go I" right after they call someone names and ridicule them? Does that make sense to anyone?


Makes no sense. Unless they realize they've been unkind and are trying to change that. ????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Bon, cold here and then warm now cold think this time here to stay.
> 
> Had a dream last night walkiing down the road and wonder why it was so white. Seems it snowed the night before. But strange thing it went from green to snow. A lady was rolling huge snow balls across highway. it did not make sense to me at all. But then that seem the nor with me.


I don't remember most of my dreams and when I do, they don't usually make sense to me either. DH on the other hand is a very light sleeper and often wakes up to sketch or write them down because they're related to a project he's been working or something he's been thinking about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a question.
> Why do people say this "There but for the Grace of God go I" right after they call someone names and ridicule them? Does that make sense to anyone?


I don't understand that; maybe they don't understand what the saying actually means.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't understand that; maybe they don't understand what the saying actually means.


I think you are right. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Betty White is right. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/598002296971374/?type=3
I think I will go take a nap.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Betty White is right. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/598002296971374/?type=3
> I think I will go take a nap.


She is a riot. By the way, CB, you do not need a nap!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You and sis kept your mom on her toes.


We certainly did. My mother always said when she heard the words "lets do" she knew trouble was brewing. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so funny Solo. I can see it happening right now. How old were y'all? Young I hope. :lol:


About 2 1/2 to 3 yrs old. We happily continued on until we were about 5. The neighbor downstairs use to bang on the ceiling whenever we were loud or just having "innocent" fun. We would then stomp on the floor in answer to her banging. My mother's high heels made the best clomping noises. We drove the neighbor batty. Most of my mother's friends were glad when she moved out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree can you just see their poor mom having to run down steps and out side to get their clothes if they were still there.
> 
> Makes my shoe bury seem tame compared to that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of them smack down so quickly, they get the wrong person. And so often they should look in the mirror before they start smacking. Do you think they would smack themselves?


No way, they would then have to admit they were wrong.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi - stopped by for a visit. I agree, Yarnie. Right is wrong, and wrong is right. I hope we can get this thing turned around in a hurry.
> 
> I've been busy visiting family and knitting and taking care of DH's sore back and my sore back. Now our backs are almost all back .(I'm taking writing lessons from Yarnie on the side! Thanks, Yarnie.)
> 
> ...


Nice to see you post Bon. Busy times and a lot a fun thrown in.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, boy - that looks delicious!


I'm still drooling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny; and Mom and Dad were probably wondering where all the socks disappeared. Give them another year or two and they might follow Yarnie's example and bury them in the backyard or Solo's and toss them out the window :lol:


So many possibilities for mischief. I feel sorry for all parents of multiple births. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just reading a few pages so here is my "bury" story.

When mom gave me the first bra, the darned thing hurt so bad that I buried it outside under a tree! Of course she noticed I wasn't wearing it - & made me put it back on - of course it had rained & was dirty so she had to wash it first! I've always had large Breast that has been in my way nearly ever the darned things started to grow!

My 2 sisters have fried eggs with the yolk broke for Breast! They got the height however? I'm short!

We are leaving Sat morning for warm weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A Facebook link.... she's quite an inspiring young woman who doesn't let adversity keep her down. One of my customers has a blind friend that has become a very good knitter
> 
> http://www.wspynews.com/news/local/blind-girl-knitting/article_844948f2-6870-11e5-a014-13a36163b0a8.html


That is wonderful.Some people can't over come a accident and look what she over came.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a question.
> Why do people say this "There but for the Grace of God go I" right after they call someone names and ridicule them? Does that make sense to anyone?


Maybe they think it makes them look like a wonderful person. But if others would read all of persons post they would really see that it means nothing but empty words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just reading a few pages so here is my "bury" story.
> 
> When mom gave me the first bra, the darned thing hurt so bad that I buried it outside under a tree! Of course she noticed I wasn't wearing it - & made me put it back on - of course it had rained & was dirty so she had to wash it first! I've always had large Breast that has been in my way nearly ever the darned things started to grow!
> 
> ...


Safe trip Jayne, love your story . Your poor mom having to wash and make you wear it. Sorry feel sorry for you too. But mom's are like that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Betty White is right. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/598002296971374/?type=3
> I think I will go take a nap.


 :lol: She's a funny lady


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Did it snow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So many possibilities for mischief. I feel sorry for all parents of multiple births. :XD: :XD: :XD:


you didn't feel sorry for your mom when you where little did you. I am with you all the way . We develop a fine sense of how to be independent life style. In other words we learn at an early age how to annoy people. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> So many possibilities for mischief. I feel sorry for all parents of multiple births. :XD: :XD: :XD:


and grateful that you didn't have triplets? :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Betty White is right. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/598002296971374/?type=3
> I think I will go take a nap.


I would need more then a nap. Ripp van winkle comes to mind.

I love her Betty White.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just reading a few pages so here is my "bury" story.
> 
> When mom gave me the first bra, the darned thing hurt so bad that I buried it outside under a tree! Of course she noticed I wasn't wearing it - & made me put it back on - of course it had rained & was dirty so she had to wash it first! I've always had large Breast that has been in my way nearly ever the darned things started to grow!
> 
> ...


Some of the bras back then weren't very comfortable either.

Have a safe trip down south.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is wonderful.Some people can't over come a accident and look what she over came.


Many people have hard times and disadvantages in their lives. Some turn it around to make the best they can out of life. Others can't seem to do that and it continues to keep them down. I doubt she makes much money from her crafts, but it gives her a sense of purpose and helps her to focus on the future and what she CAN do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No way, they would then have to admit they were wrong.


you have that right!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Many people have hard times and disadvantages in their lives. Some turn it around to make the best they can out of life. Others can't seem to do that and it continues to keep them down. I doubt she makes much money from her crafts, but it gives her a sense of purpose and helps her to focus on the future and what she CAN do.


I can't even imagine. I have a hard enough time with 2 eyes. Bless her for overcoming .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Did it snow?


No but it is windy and cold and raining a bit. other then that not to bad. How is your day off going? Hope you are relaxing a bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She is a riot. By the way, CB, you do not need a nap!!!


HOw have you been LL have not seen you around . Are you staying out of trouble?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how are you doing are classes still going on. Won't be long now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. I kept dreaming I was late for something. Wake up, fall asleep, dream, wake up, fall asleep, etc.
I hate making appointments in the a.m. I also hate being late to anything. I did not have to worry. I was on time. I did have to sit in tiny cube of an office for over an hour. Dr. was dealing with an emergency at the hospital via phone. He apologized many times. I just figured someone needed him much more than I did.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> HOw have you been LL have not seen you around . Are you staying out of trouble?


Hi YL. Yes, out of trouble. Same old stuff going on. I'm ok. Hope you are doing fine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


Jokim I am so sorry. Thank God is slipped away so peacefully. You did a wonderful time tending to her for so long. She felt the love you had for her. I know your Dh is so proud you took great care of her. Sending my hugs. I do know how you feel right now. XXX♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


Oh! I am so sorry. I am so surprised. It is wonderful that family could see her. She is with a God now. You were wonderful to her. How is your husband doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! I am so sorry. I am so surprised. It is wonderful that family could see her. She is with a God now. You were wonderful to her. How is your husband doing?


DH is doing well. He saw her slipping away. Her DD came in from out of town, hasn't seen her for about 6 weeks, and saw the change in her. She took it well, also. I think my MIL wanted to go. She outlived her friends and most relatives. Only a cousin by marriage, 101 yrs., is left.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jokim I am so sorry. Thank God is slipped away so peacefully. You did a wonderful time tending to her for so long. She felt the love you had for her. I know your Dh is so proud you took great care of her. Sending my hugs. I do know how you feel right now. XXX♥


I miss her.♥ Separation pains...........♥
Thanks. CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night. God Bless you and keep you. &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night. God Bless you and keep you. ♥


Oh Jokim I am sorry all I can say is sorry.

Matthew 5:4 God blesses those who morn, for they will be comforted.

God Bless you and your huband and family as you morn for your lost.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH is doing well. He saw her slipping away. Her DD came in from out of town, hasn't seen her for about 6 weeks, and saw the change in her. She took it well, also. I think my MIL wanted to go. She outlived her friends and most relatives. Only a cousin by marriage, 101 yrs., is left.


She had a good family watching out for her. She knew you all loved her. It is hard to let them go but when they want to go you want them to let go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I miss her.♥ Separation pains...........♥
> Thanks. CB.♥


Yes we do have them but I have been thinking of this song today
.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QopzID7EltI


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Betty White is right. http://www.facebook.com/purpleclvr/photos/a.375609882543951.1073741828.369508529820753/598002296971374/?type=3
> I think I will go take a nap.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> About 2 1/2 to 3 yrs old. We happily continued on until we were about 5. The neighbor downstairs use to bang on the ceiling whenever we were loud or just having "innocent" fun. We would then stomp on the floor in answer to her banging. My mother's high heels made the best clomping noises. We drove the neighbor batty. Most of my mother's friends were glad when she moved out.


An old friend of mine had a toddler who did the same thing! She'd shed her clothes as she walked through the house. She was funny. Once she was at our house - about 3-4 years old. She had gum when she came, and then it was gone. I said, "Jenny, where's your gum? You didn't eat it, did you?" She was saving it for later - in her belly button!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Nice to see you post Bon. Busy times and a lot a fun thrown in.


Thanks, Solo! I was glad to see you on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just reading a few pages so here is my "bury" story.
> 
> When mom gave me the first bra, the darned thing hurt so bad that I buried it outside under a tree! Of course she noticed I wasn't wearing it - & made me put it back on - of course it had rained & was dirty so she had to wash it first! I've always had large Breast that has been in my way nearly ever the darned things started to grow!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just reading a few pages so here is my "bury" story.
> 
> When mom gave me the first bra, the darned thing hurt so bad that I buried it outside under a tree! Of course she noticed I wasn't wearing it - & made me put it back on - of course it had rained & was dirty so she had to wash it first! I've always had large Breast that has been in my way nearly ever the darned things started to grow!
> 
> ...


Nice - have a good trip!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This funny.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1439604032733855


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


Oh, Jokim, I'm sorry to hear that. You certainly gave her many good times and took such loving care of her. We've heard about her for a while, and I feel like I know her a little. It's always hard to lose a parent. They are so much a part of us. I'm sure that's true with your DH. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> An old friend of mine had a toddler who did the same thing! She'd shed her clothes as she walked through the house. She was funny. Once she was at our house - about 3-4 years old. She had gum when she came, and then it was gone. I said, "Jenny, where's your gum? You didn't eat it, did you?" She was saving it for later - in her belly button!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> An old friend of mine had a toddler who did the same thing! She'd shed her clothes as she walked through the house. She was funny. Once she was at our house - about 3-4 years old. She had gum when she came, and then it was gone. I said, "Jenny, where's your gum? You didn't eat it, did you?" She was saving it for later - in her belly button!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh Bon that is so sweet and funny. Belly buttons makes sense to me.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Hello everyone. I kept dreaming I was late for something. Wake up, fall asleep, dream, wake up, fall asleep, etc.
> I hate making appointments in the a.m. I also hate being late to anything. I did not have to worry. I was on time. I did have to sit in tiny cube of an office for over an hour. Dr. was dealing with an emergency at the hospital via phone. He apologized many times. I just figured someone needed him much more than I did.


Waiting can be hard, but good to keep it in perspective. Hope all is well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


I'm so very sorry to hear that Jokim. It is a comfort that you and other family members were able to spend so much time with her and that she knew how much she was loved. The memories of her last birthday party will be all the more precious having the extended family all together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jinx did you have your knitting with you? Or a good book. I always take one or the other. 

Things always happen when Dr.'s appointment so it is fine with me nice time to knit or just read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I actually had my first class today. Wisconsin Updates. More things are following the federal rules. makes life easier. For some things in businesses, we had to have a separate depreciation schedule, until it was fully depreciated. Now it is just for the bonus depreciation if you decide to use it.
> Contributions to the two state 529 plans (college savings accounts) are simpler.
> 
> The two day class is Nov 9-10. Federal Updates. I look forward to that one, since we can ask questions of the experts that could apply to our clients.


My gosh how do you remember all of that? I would have brain freeze after the first sentence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Yes, out of trouble. Same old stuff going on. I'm ok. Hope you are doing fine.


Just o.k. you sound down in the dump's. Arm Wraps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope jinx gets a good report from her appointment. 

WCK how was your day off? 
I am saying goodnight. I think I need to put a life line in my shawl so I can just rip it to pieces. Can't get it come out right for anything. Only thing to do. My yarn is getting thin from ripping. 
Nitey nite. &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee what are you knitting how has the weather been by you. Are you getting the rain by you? Seem a lot of people are getting more then enough down south.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I miss her.♥ Separation pains...........♥
> Thanks. CB.♥


Hugs


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope jinx gets a good report from her appointment.
> 
> WCK how was your day off?
> I am saying goodnight. I think I need to put a life line in my shawl so I can just rip it to pieces. Can't get it come out right for anything. Only thing to do. My yarn is getting thin from ripping.
> Nitey nite. ♥


I am off to CB and WCK, been a long day? guess what snow maybe tomorrow night into Thrusday. Oh my gosh hate when dreams might come true.

God Bless now and sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> An old friend of mine had a toddler who did the same thing! She'd shed her clothes as she walked through the house. She was funny. Once she was at our house - about 3-4 years old. She had gum when she came, and then it was gone. I said, "Jenny, where's your gum? You didn't eat it, did you?" She was saving it for later - in her belly button!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where else would she keep it safe for later :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope jinx gets a good report from her appointment.
> 
> WCK how was your day off?
> I am saying goodnight. I think I need to put a life line in my shawl so I can just rip it to pieces. Can't get it come out right for anything. Only thing to do. My yarn is getting thin from ripping.
> Nitey nite. ♥


It was a busy day, I had errands to run and then worked on my accounts for the 3rd quarter. Have to do my duty as a government tax collector by the end of the month :roll:

Sleep well and talk to you tomorrow


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. Today is not starting off well. I need a cuppa. I have the pot all ready to go in the a.m., just push a button. Pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. Duh it was unplugged. Plugged it in, pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. I forgot to put water in the chamber yesterday. I better have coffee now or I feel sorry for my hubby.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I sort of had my knitting with me. It was out in the car. I know, I know, I should have taken it in with me. I arrived just in time for my appointment and this doctor is has never been late before. My kindle was also in the car. So I had a good book and knitting with me. I am shopping for a larger purse today so I can stick the kindle and a small project in it, just in case.


theyarnlady said:


> Jinx did you have your knitting with you? Or a good book. I always take one or the other.
> 
> Things always happen when Dr.'s appointment so it is fine with me nice time to knit or just read.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What, where did you hear a forecast for snow? Oh dear, I am not ready for that yet. 


theyarnlady said:


> I am off to CB and WCK, been a long day? guess what snow maybe tomorrow night into Thrusday. Oh my gosh hate when dreams might come true.
> 
> God Bless now and sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope jinx gets a good report from her appointment.
> 
> WCK how was your day off?
> I am saying goodnight. I think I need to put a life line in my shawl so I can just rip it to pieces. Can't get it come out right for anything. Only thing to do. My yarn is getting thin from ripping.
> Nitey nite. ♥


Believe me, I know how you feel. I started one blanket 4 times. I tried a lifeline on the last one, but I had trouble with the lifeline so I gave up on it. All thumbs here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Where else would she keep it safe for later :lol:


That's right. Her big brother would never find it! Except, now that I think of it, she was the same little neighbor who liked to shed her clothes and go nekkid all the time! So that gum was in plain sight! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Captain Kitty :lol:


Wow - that's cute. I wonder how they got the costume on and kitty to walk upright? Looks like a tough pirate!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Today is not starting off well. I need a cuppa. I have the pot all ready to go in the a.m., just push a button. Pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. Duh it was unplugged. Plugged it in, pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. I forgot to put water in the chamber yesterday. I better have coffee now or I feel sorry for my hubby.


Good luck to both of you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I hate it when that happens! It was good to have some coffee in the pot to heat, when I woke up at 3:30. Now I can go back to sleep.


Too many numbers in your head? I couldn't get to sleep until after 4:00 - almost time to get up. I have NO idea why. Busy week, but staying up all night help.

I admire your brain power, Joey. Sounds like a tough class to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> DH is doing well. He saw her slipping away. Her DD came in from out of town, hasn't seen her for about 6 weeks, and saw the change in her. She took it well, also. I think my MIL wanted to go. She outlived her friends and most relatives. Only a cousin by marriage, 101 yrs., is left.


It is easy to see your love for her. She died knowing this. It is wonderful to have such a relationship. She is watching over you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just o.k. you sound down in the dump's. Arm Wraps.


You picked it up, YL. And you know why. Thank you. Hugs back.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Things are going quite smoothly now that I had a cuppa or two. It is a good thing Hubby knew enough to stay in bed.
Got my morning chores done and just picked up my knitting. When you get up at 2/3a.m. chores are accomplished early in the day.


bonbf3 said:


> Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Jokim I am sorry all I can say is sorry.
> 
> Matthew 5:4 God blesses those who morn, for they will be comforted.
> 
> God Bless you and your huband and family as you morn for your lost.


Thanks, Yarnie. She's reunited with her husband and all her friends.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She had a good family watching out for her. She knew you all loved her. It is hard to let them go but when they want to go you want them to let go.


I think she wanted to go. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Jokim, I'm sorry to hear that. You certainly gave her many good times and took such loving care of her. We've heard about her for a while, and I feel like I know her a little. It's always hard to lose a parent. They are so much a part of us. I'm sure that's true with your DH. I'll keep you both in my prayers.


Thank you, Bonnie. I'm glad I had the time (5 yrs) to spend with her. It was precious.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear that Jokim. It is a comfort that you and other family members were able to spend so much time with her and that she knew how much she was loved. The memories of her last birthday party will be all the more precious having the extended family all together.


Yes, that 99th birthday party was huge. She had such a good time. On her 100th birthday we're planning a memorial Mass with another get together following. It should be memorable. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we do have them but I have been thinking of this song today
> .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QopzID7EltI


Thanks for the song,CB. It made me feel better.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. She's reunited with her husband and all her friends.♥


I know she is safe and home with those she loved. It the ones she left behind that feel the lost.

I know believe I know, time passes and the lost still feels the same. But we know they are safe now and happy. We know someday we will be with them again and that is our blessing for this day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Things are going quite smoothly now that I had a cuppa or two. It is a good thing Hubby knew enough to stay in bed.
> Got my morning chores done and just picked up my knitting. When you get up at 2/3a.m. chores are accomplished early in the day.


That will do it no sleep and coffee going off on you. Hope you have a good nap this afternoon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is easy to see your love for her. She died knowing this. It is wonderful to have such a relationship. She is watching over you.


I think she is watching DH taking care of her loose ends and putting it all in order. DH is a fantastic, meticulous organizer. Bless him!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was a busy day, I had errands to run and then worked on my accounts for the 3rd quarter. Have to do my duty as a government tax collector by the end of the month :roll:
> 
> Sleep well and talk to you tomorrow


Oh don't you love doing taxes? (not)

That is why it amaze me every year Joey has to learn so many new things and keep in mind the years before what has become law. I would have quit the first hour they started to teach me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know she is safe and home with those she loved. It the ones she left behind that feel the lost.
> 
> I know believe I know, time passes and the lost still feels the same. But we know they are safe now and happy. We know someday we will be with them again and that is our blessing for this day.


Amen.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Talk later. Gotta take care of few things.&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's right. Her big brother would never find it! Except, now that I think of it, she was the same little neighbor who liked to shed her clothes and go nekkid all the time! So that gum was in plain sight! :lol:


Oh I wish I had grown up with this one what a time we would have had along with Solo and sister.

Gum may have been in plain site but she did have a place to keep it. I love it just love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GAli where ya been? what ya up too?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think she is watching DH taking care of her loose ends and putting it all in order. DH is a fantastic, meticulous organizer. Bless him!♥


Yes, it's so nice when they are. Mine, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thus saith the Lord the King of Israel, and his redeemer the Lord of host,I am the first, and I am the last; and beside me there is no God. Isaiah 44:6


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thus saith the Lord the King of Israel, and his redeemer the Lord of host,I am the first, and I am the last; and beside me there is no God. Isaiah 44:6


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=796825333773819


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=972699652771849


Happy day y'all!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli where ya been? what ya up too?


And you keep drawing me back like a moth to a light. :lol:

Working and playing is what I've been up to , and thanks for asking dear Lady. 
Yesterday I had to unload 3 forklifts because our equipment reached the shop before the guys did (which happens more than one knows). One had a dead battery so I had to coast it off. You don't want to keep a truck driver waiting....they pace. I got him back on the road and did some paperwork.

then when I got home I made chocolate covered pretzel rods. DH got home and we got our showers and went to dinner with friends. Then to Nan and jack's house to talk. We got all the world problems solved over fresh,unpasturized apple cider. This morning I worked at the office shuffling papers. Now I'm catching up on e-mails and would love to have the time to look at KP pictures of members work but I will cross that off my list.

Here is a picture of my pretzel rods. I coated the chocolate with Nutter Butter cookie crumbs, chopped almonds and chopped pumpkin seeds. I placed 4 in a mason drinking jar and gave one to each couple. Good gift idea for a neighbor, teacher, hairdresser etc.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/dominiomundialweb/videos/972699652771849/ Happy day y'all!


Funny
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OurBeautifulPlanetByMann/videos/796825333773819/


The little guy almost didn't make it.

thanks for the video's you post. I don't get to see them all but love the ones I do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thus saith the Lord the King of Israel, and his redeemer the Lord of host,I am the first, and I am the last; and beside me there is no God. Isaiah 44:6


Amen


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And you keep drawing me back like a moth to a light. :lol:
> 
> Working and playing is what I've been up to , and thanks for asking dear Lady.
> Yesterday I had to unload 3 forklifts because our equipment reached the shop before the guys did (which happens more than one knows). One had a dead battery so I had to coast it off. You don't want to keep a truck driver waiting....they pace. I got him back on the road and did some paperwork.
> ...


Great gift idea, Gali. Thanks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


So sorry for your loss Jokim. I'm glad it was a peaceful passing. HUGS coming your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> An old friend of mine had a toddler who did the same thing! She'd shed her clothes as she walked through the house. She was funny. Once she was at our house - about 3-4 years old. She had gum when she came, and then it was gone. I said, "Jenny, where's your gum? You didn't eat it, did you?" She was saving it for later - in her belly button!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Innies are good for things like that. I have an outie, but my sister had an innie. She always volunteered to "keep" things for us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OurBeautifulPlanetByMann/videos/796825333773819/


Hey CB, just heard this AM that Blue Bell is offering home delivery of their ice cream. It starts Nov. 3rd or 6th. Just thought you should have that option.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> My MIL passed away today, in her sleep. Please say a prayer. For the past few days she has been slipping noticeably and we could see that the end was near. Happy that the family, and esp. the grandkids, were able to see her for the last time.♥


Oh Jokim I'm sad for you and your family. You were such a great help to her. You were a loving DIL and caretaker. She will be missed but you made her later years comfortable, Many hugs to you.

Gali


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> And you keep drawing me back like a moth to a light. :lol:
> 
> Working and playing is what I've been up to , and thanks for asking dear Lady.
> Yesterday I had to unload 3 forklifts because our equipment reached the shop before the guys did (which happens more than one knows). One had a dead battery so I had to coast it off. You don't want to keep a truck driver waiting....they pace. I got him back on the road and did some paperwork.
> ...


Nice home and great mugs of goodies. Did you make your own cider?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey CB, just heard this AM that Blue Bell is offering home delivery of their ice cream. It starts Nov. 3rd or 6th. Just thought you should have that option.


Give me the number! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Innies are good for things like that. I have an outie, but my sister had an innie. She always volunteered to "keep" things for us.


Hahahha you made me choke on my soup! :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> So sorry for your loss Jokim. I'm glad it was a peaceful passing. HUGS coming your way.


Thanks Solo. She's in a better place with her hubby and friends.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh Jokim I'm sad for you and your family. You were such a great help to her. You were a loving DIL and caretaker. She will be missed but you made her later years comfortable, Many hugs to you.
> 
> Gali


Thanks Gali. She was a friend more than a MIL.♥


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is snowing. Oh dear!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is snowing. Oh dear!


Measurable amount? Snow shovel time ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Today is not starting off well. I need a cuppa. I have the pot all ready to go in the a.m., just push a button. Pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. Duh it was unplugged. Plugged it in, pushed the button and did a few things, hm, no coffee. I forgot to put water in the chamber yesterday. I better have coffee now or I feel sorry for my hubby.


I hope your day got better Jinx.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You picked it up, YL. And you know why. Thank you. Hugs back.


Sorry you're having a rough time LL - hope you're feeling much better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, that 99th birthday party was huge. She had such a good time. On her 100th birthday we're planning a memorial Mass with another get together following. It should be memorable. ♥


That's a wonderful idea; another opportunity to share memories, stories and photos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OurBeautifulPlanetByMann/videos/796825333773819/


Yay - he finally made it!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/dominiomundialweb/videos/972699652771849/ Happy day y'all!


Loved them :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> And you keep drawing me back like a moth to a light. :lol:
> 
> Working and playing is what I've been up to , and thanks for asking dear Lady.
> Yesterday I had to unload 3 forklifts because our equipment reached the shop before the guys did (which happens more than one knows). One had a dead battery so I had to coast it off. You don't want to keep a truck driver waiting....they pace. I got him back on the road and did some paperwork.
> ...


You've been a busy lady! Your pretzel rods looks sooo good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Innies are good for things like that. I have an outie, but my sister had an innie. She always volunteered to "keep" things for us.


 :lol: :thumbup: teamwork!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

October 28

Do not expect to be treated fairly in this life. People will say and do hurtful things to you, things that you dont deserve. When someone mistreats you, try to view it as an opportunity to grow in grace. See how quickly you can forgive the one who has wounded you. Dont be concerned about setting the record straight. Instead of obsessing about other peoples opinions of you, keep your focus on Me. Ultimately, it is My view of you that counts.

As you concentrate on relating to Me, remember that I have clothed you in My righteousness and holiness. I see you attired in these radiant garments, which I bought for you with My blood. This also is not fair; it is pure gift.When others treat you unfairly, remember that My ways with you are much better than fair. My ways are Peace and Love, which I have poured out into your heart by My Spirit.

Bear with each other and forgive whatever grievances you may have against one another. Forgive as the Lord forgave you.
Colossians 3:13

I delight greatly in the Lord; my soul rejoices in my God. For he has clothed me with garments of salvation and arrayed me in a robe of righteousness, as a bridegroom adorns his head like a priest, and as a bride adorns herself with her jewels.
Isaiah 61:10

In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, in accordance with the riches of Gods grace that he lavished on us with all wisdom and understanding.
Ephesians 1:78

And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.
Romans 5:5


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> It is snowing. Oh dear!


Oh no! Sometimes your don't want an accurate forecast.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 28
> 
> Do not expect to be treated fairly in this life. People will say and do hurtful things to you, things that you dont deserve. When someone mistreats you, try to view it as an opportunity to grow in grace. See how quickly you can forgive the one who has wounded you. Dont be concerned about setting the record straight. Instead of obsessing about other peoples opinions of you, keep your focus on Me. Ultimately, it is My view of you that counts.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB; a very good message for today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Is it still raining?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Is it still raining?


It was ok. No the sun came out and made the temp go back up to the mid 70's. Maybe I can send some warm air up to jinx and melt her snow.
How was your knitting group today? What is everyone working on? Christmas presents?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love it the republican debate They went after the media for being bias.

It was also nice that they all stated their postions. Worth watching. 

Even Trump was good. I was impress by all of them. I learn their postions and enjoyed it. Although was not a good idea to knit as I had to baack track a few rows to correct mistake. 

Also moderator's were awful asking person questions that had nothing to do with postions that the debaters would do. That is when fun started. The audience agreed with it and clap and yell so loud must have made the moderators feel foolish. Love Trump calling out one of them(moderators and called him a lair. 

They also called out how the debate with the Democrates were treated differently. the whole group stayed together on that. They also did not let the moderators get away with trying to start fights between all of them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was ok. No the sun came out and made the temp go back up to the mid 70's. Maybe I can send some warm air up to jinx and melt her snow.
> How was your knitting group today? What is everyone working on? Christmas presents?


Nice that you got to see the sun for a while -- Jinx, Joey and Yarnie would love some of your warmer air. We had showers and it was cool again today.

Just a small group today (some away at figure skating competitions, hunting and appointments). One is working on sweaters for 5 babies arriving in the next few months and a scarf and socks.

Did you bring your shawl back out, or still giving it a rest?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jinx's does not have to worry about snow . Just over here rain and snow showers . Won't last though as it is too warm if you can call it warm for it to stick to ground.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you CB; a very good message for today.


yes it was need to hear his words and thank you for posting them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it the republican debate They went after the media for being bias.
> 
> It was also nice that they all stated their postions. Worth watching.
> 
> ...


I fell asleep during the first hour. I couldn't believe how bias the narrators were. It was just terrible. What about not having an agenda? I love Ted Cruz telling them off too. Also Rubio. I thought everyone did a great job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice that you got to see the sun for a while -- Jinx, Joey and Yarnie would love some of your warmer air. We had showers and it was cool again today.
> 
> Just a small group today (some away at figure skating competitions, hunting and appointments). One is working on sweaters for 5 babies arriving in the next few months and a scarf and socks.
> 
> Did you bring your shawl back out, or still giving it a rest?


Are the babies sweaters for her grandbabies? 
I can't even do a shawl. I can't wait until it gets cold so I can wear the shawl Yarnie made me.
I am going to rip the cables out. I should have never set it down for 2 weeks. I have the magnet on my instructions and it has moved from where I left off. I only want to knit not rip-it, rip-it. It is making me so mad at myself. :|


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I fell asleep during the first hour. I couldn't believe how bias the narrators were. It was just terrible. What about not having an agenda? I love Ted Cruz telling them off too. Also Rubio. I thought everyone did a great job.


me too. When that lady went after Rubio about his voting record and Rubio talk about Kerry and Obama's voting records never being brought up and his was. Kerry and Obama were absent more then any one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are the babies sweaters for her grandbabies?
> I can't even do a shawl. I can't wait until it gets cold so I can wear the shawl Yarnie made me.
> I am going to rip the cables out. I should have never set it down for 2 weeks. I have the magnet on my instructions and it has moved from where I left off. I only want to knit not rip-it, rip-it. It is making me so mad at myself. :|


No her grands range from 15 to 19; these are for grands for her sister, friends and a neighbour. She shares a Nordic heritage with Yarnie - she was born in Denmark.

Maybe take a break and start a new project?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. When that lady went after Rubio about his voting record and Rubio talk about Kerry and Obama's voting records never being brought up and his was. Kerry and Obama were absent more then any one.


I like that they all stood together and not attacked each other after that. Huckabee told it like it was with Hilliary. :thumbup: They do have a past. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No her grands range from 15 to 19; these are for grands for her sister, friends and a neighbour. She shares a Nordic heritage with Yarnie - she was born in Denmark.
> 
> Maybe take a break and start a new project?


She is a nice aunt , friend and neighbor to make sweaters. I bet her sweaters are beautiful!
I am going to go in there and rip if I have to go back to the first. I won't start a new project because if I put it down I will never go back to it. I still have my yarn I got in Tenn I have not used . Too many distractions lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like that they all stood together and not attacked each other after that. Huckabee told it like it was with Hilliary. :thumbup: They do have a past. :-o


So did Christie talk about Hillary. Huckabee was spot on tonight. I love how he talk about goverment wasting money then mention the blimp that took out electricity to about 10,00 customers as they could not figure out how to get it down. The money that was wasted. Even the others on there were laughing when Huckbee brought it up as they knew he was telling the truth but did it in such a funny way they had to laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So did Christie talk about Hillary. Huckabee was spot on tonight. I love how he talk about goverment wasting money then mention the blimp that took out electricity to about 10,00 customers as they could not figure out how to get it down. The money that was wasted. Even the others on there were laughing when Huckbee brought it up as they knew he was telling the truth but did it in such a funny way they had to laugh.


I don't remember if Christie said anything about Hill. 
Rubio said that the repubs had the whole stage as good candidates but the Dems didn't have one good one.
Huckabee was good tonight. 
Jeb made me nervous. He is going out I think.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So did Christie talk about Hillary. Huckabee was spot on tonight. I love how he talk about goverment wasting money then mention the blimp that took out electricity to about 10,00 customers as they could not figure out how to get it down. The money that was wasted. Even the others on there were laughing when Huckbee brought it up as they knew he was telling the truth but did it in such a funny way they had to laugh.


I saw that blimp on the news tonight - it took quite a trip!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw that blimp on the news tonight - it took quite a trip![/quot
> Did you hear what Mike Huckabee said about the US government being like the blimp? Brilliant!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Got this song in my head again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that blimp on the news tonight - it took quite a trip![/quot
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got this song in my head again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't remember if Christie said anything about Hill.
> Rubio said that the repubs had the whole stage as good candidates but the Dems didn't have one good one.
> Huckabee was good tonight.
> Jeb made me nervous. He is going out I think.


Yes I think he is going to drop out. His mom said she did not want him to run.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw that blimp on the news tonight - it took quite a trip!


yes a million dollar trip. That is what it cost.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Got this song in my head again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bought Kitty a new toy . it hangs on the door knob. If you pull the fuze ball down it drops out treats . Well Willie is a smart Kitty last night he got all the treats out but also did something to it so it would not work. We took it to the pet store and lady fix it for us. He is now playing with it again . Hope it makes it through the nite. He is a very smart cat.

I also had to go to grocery store to get a couple of items. Came how with a cart full. I really have to stay away from stores especially when take husband.

He is going to make cornish hens this weekend. We do not have cornish hens so looks like another trip to store.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No I didn't catch any of the debate; what did he say? He's from your state isn't he?


Yes Huckabee was pastor in my town then went into politics. He was our Governor.

:31pm ET: Mike Huckabee makes an analogy between the federal government and the runaway blimp in the northeast earlier today! "If you saw that blimp that got cut loose from Maryland today, it's a perfect example of government. I mean, what we had was something the government made, basically a bag of gas, that cut loose, destroyed everything in it's path, left thousands of people powerless, but they couldn't get rid of it because we had too much money invested in it, so we had to keep it. That is our government today. We saw it in the blimp."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It should be a theme song . :XD:


It is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

smart little girl


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes I think he is going to drop out. His mom said she did not want him to run.


Can't blame her for not wanting to put another family member through that


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bought Kitty a new toy . it hangs on the door knob. If you pull the fuze ball down it drops out treats . Well Willie is a smart Kitty last night he got all the treats out but also did something to it so it would not work. We took it to the pet store and lady fix it for us. He is now playing with it again . Hope it makes it through the nite. He is a very smart cat.
> 
> I also had to go to grocery store to get a couple of items. Came how with a cart full. I really have to stay away from stores especially when take husband.
> 
> He is going to make cornish hens this weekend. We do not have cornish hens so looks like another trip to store.


Willie is going to get a tummy ache. 
Jojo helped himself to a bone. To bad he had the whole box. He was in the barn and eat the whole box. He is good about not getting anything off the counter in the house but he loves the bones.
You need to go back to the store and leave someone at home. Men don't know how to leave things on the shelves. I think they are worse than kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It should be a theme song . :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bought Kitty a new toy . it hangs on the door knob. If you pull the fuze ball down it drops out treats . Well Willie is a smart Kitty last night he got all the treats out but also did something to it so it would not work. We took it to the pet store and lady fix it for us. He is now playing with it again . Hope it makes it through the nite. He is a very smart cat.
> 
> I also had to go to grocery store to get a couple of items. Came how with a cart full. I really have to stay away from stores especially when take husband.
> 
> He is going to make cornish hens this weekend. We do not have cornish hens so looks like another trip to store.


Better stock up so Willie can keep munching on treats without waking you up. DH has spoiled our kitties by getting up at night to feed them and let them in and out. They have him well trained :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes Huckabee was pastor in my town then went into politics. He was our Governor.
> 
> :31pm ET: Mike Huckabee makes an analogy between the federal government and the runaway blimp in the northeast earlier today! "If you saw that blimp that got cut loose from Maryland today, it's a perfect example of government. I mean, what we had was something the government made, basically a bag of gas, that cut loose, destroyed everything in it's path, left thousands of people powerless, but they couldn't get rid of it because we had too much money invested in it, so we had to keep it. That is our government today. We saw it in the blimp."


Good for him, works for most governments!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Willie is going to get a tummy ache.
> Jojo helped himself to a bone. To bad he had the whole box. He was in the barn and eat the whole box. He is good about not getting anything off the counter in the house but he loves the bones.
> You need to go back to the store and leave someone at home. Men don't know how to leave things on the shelves. I think they are worse than kids.


Remember Jeanne Robertson and sending men to the grocery store :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Remember Jeanne Robertson and sending men to the grocery store :lol:


Yes and so right on. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can't blame her for not wanting to put another family member through that


I know I think she said there have been enough Bush's in office. She is so sweet. I love her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Better stock up so Willie can keep munching on treats without waking you up. DH has spoiled our kitties by getting up at night to feed them and let them in and out. They have him well trained :roll:


Don't all cats do that train us. I mean Willie knows when it is time to eat but he starts the meowing an hour before. If he keeps at it Husband will get up and feed him earlier. Of course then it leads to an hour or so later cat wants to be fed again. And vet wants him on a diet. That is not going to happen in this house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and so right on. :lol:


Oh yes you are so right I loved CB putting her u tube on site for us to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Willie is going to get a tummy ache.
> Jojo helped himself to a bone. To bad he had the whole box. He was in the barn and eat the whole box. He is good about not getting anything off the counter in the house but he loves the bones.
> You need to go back to the store and leave someone at home. Men don't know how to leave things on the shelves. I think they are worse than kids.


Not the way he eats. He loves foof he even makes rumbling noise when you put his dish down. It's like he is saying oh food oh I love food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to say good night it is almost 12:30 

So God Bless have sweet dreams.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. The snow was only flurries for a few minutes. A sign of what is to come. My day got better yesterday after my cuppa. I am going to skip mornings and start my day at 10a.m. This a.m. I picked up the crochet granny corner to corner square that was hiding in the corner. I cannot find the pattern to decrease. I searched and searched online and could not find the pattern. Ended up watching a loooong video. Could not find the hook. Finally got a different hook and watching the video started the decreases. Found a twisted knot in a ball of yarn I have wound. Cut that sucker out and worked a few rows. Still do not think I am doing it correctly. It might just end up being a triangle shawl. Anyone work a granny corner to corner? If they make a loooong video why can't they take 2 minutes and write out the pattern. As we have said, some people can learn from videos and other learn from reading. The best would be a combination of video and written. Okay, morning frustration aired. Onto a great marvelous happy day knitting, not crocheting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Remember Jeanne Robertson and sending men to the grocery store :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry you're having a rough time LL - hope you're feeling much better soon.


Thanks, WCK. I feel like a bore. It comes and goes. I appreciate your words.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am starting my day over. After taking the time to wake up and drink my cuppa. The pattern makes perfect sense. I am doing it correctly. Sometimes putting a project in time out makes them shape up and pay attention. Did I mention I am not a morning person?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. 






west coast kitty said:


> Remember Jeanne Robertson and sending men to the grocery store :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't remember if Christie said anything about Hill.
> Rubio said that the repubs had the whole stage as good candidates but the Dems didn't have one good one.
> Huckabee was good tonight.
> Jeb made me nervous. He is going out I think.


There are a lot of clips on TV this morning, but I didn't watch the debate, I follow on Twitter and Instagram. It was nice to see the smackdown Cruz gave to the CNBC questionnaires. Twitter and Instagram was on fire after that. Cruz has a Audiographic Memory...he used it and he nailed it. Last night was a win for the candidates and a lose for the media. They are so dishonest and bias, and have been so for years.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am starting my day over. After taking the time to wake up and drink my cuppa. The pattern makes perfect sense. I am doing it correctly. Sometimes putting a project in time out makes them shape up and pay attention. Did I mention I am not a morning person?


Having my cuppa right now. I get good beans and ground just before I brew. Makes a difference.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are so right. What is your favorite? I had coffee on the grocery list. Dear hubby purchased a can of store brand preground. Oh dear, yuck. I told him it would be good in case of emergency. I cannot imagine an emergency dire enough to use that. Food pantry hopefully will find someone that will appreciate it.


Lukelucy said:


> Having my cuppa right now. I get good beans and ground just before I brew. Makes a difference.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are so right. What is your favorite? I had coffee on the grocery list. Dear hubby purchased a can of store brand preground. Oh dear, yuck. I told him it would be good in case of emergency. I cannot imagine an emergency dire enough to use that. Food pantry hopefully will find someone that will appreciate it.


I use a French press and got rid of all my drip pots. We went to Panama and I went through the coffee making process. At one point in the process, they "wash" with water the coffee beans. I saw the ones that float and ones that sink. The ones that float have insects and rot in them. The coffee makers take those beans and make instant coffee. It also goes into Folgers and the cheaper brands. Also, I was told that Sumatra coffee has cow blood in it. Soooo, the only way you know what you are drinking is to grind the beans yourself. I don't know what brand I use. There is a store here with special coffee. I have tasted various ones and now buy the one I like. One is from Peru.

Coffee making process is so interesting. I went from the fields with the plants to the grinding process in Panama. Saw it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good morning everyone. The snow was only flurries for a few minutes. A sign of what is to come. My day got better yesterday after my cuppa. I am going to skip mornings and start my day at 10a.m. This a.m. I picked up the crochet granny corner to corner square that was hiding in the corner. I cannot find the pattern to decrease. I searched and searched online and could not find the pattern. Ended up watching a loooong video. Could not find the hook. Finally got a different hook and watching the video started the decreases. Found a twisted knot in a ball of yarn I have wound. Cut that sucker out and worked a few rows. Still do not think I am doing it correctly. It might just end up being a triangle shawl. Anyone work a granny corner to corner? If they make a loooong video why can't they take 2 minutes and write out the pattern. As we have said, some people can learn from videos and other learn from reading. The best would be a combination of video and written. Okay, morning frustration aired. Onto a great marvelous happy day knitting, not crocheting.


Sorry I am laughing here. You sound like all of us at one time or another.

Snow agree, flurries melted Just a grey day here. Still have a few chores to do then knitting can be done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am starting my day over. After taking the time to wake up and drink my cuppa. The pattern makes perfect sense. I am doing it correctly. Sometimes putting a project in time out makes them shape up and pay attention. Did I mention I am not a morning person?


Got that feeling from your post . Glad the pattern makes sense now, but still funny first post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> There are a lot of clips on TV this morning, but I didn't watch the debate, I follow on Twitter and Instagram. It was nice to see the smackdown Cruz gave to the CNBC questionnaires. Twitter and Instagram was on fire after that. Cruz has a Audiographic Memory...he used it and he nailed it. Last night was a win for the candidates and a lose for the media. They are so dishonest and bias, and have been so for years.


Agree he wasn't the only one who want after media from the left. But he was the first.

Questions ask by the three who ask question was off the wall. But the some on group laid into the left leaning three. 
At least embrass them. One that hit home was Christies anwer to what did he think as attorney general he would have done boy did he go into it and nailed the Attorney gereral under Obama. Nice to see them all want to tell how they would handle job of President. 
None of the nonsense that came from Democrat debate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A good cup of coffee makes the world seem brighter, or at least gets the mind in gear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> A good cup of coffee makes the world seem brighter, or at least gets the mind in gear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you thought it was funny. ;^( I was just kidding, but saying the truth. I know taking a break is the best thing to do when a pattern is not working out, but it is so hard to do.
Of course it is also gray and cloudy here.


theyarnlady said:


> Got that feeling from your post . Glad the pattern makes sense now, but still funny first post.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Alas, sometimes it puts my mind in reverse. ;l(


theyarnlady said:


> A good cup of coffee makes the world seem brighter, or at least gets the mind in gear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Billy Graham , Oct. 27

God carefully watches the goings on of all mankind . . .
Job 34:21 (TLB)

There is an old story that tells about a pig. . . . The farmer brought the pig into the house. He gave him a bath, polished his hooves, put some Chanel No. 5 on him, put a ribbon around his neck, and put him in the living room. The pig looked fine. He made a nice and companionable pet for a few minutes. But as soon as the door was opened, the pig left the living room and jumped into the first mud puddle that he could find. Why? Because he was still a pig at heart. His nature had not been changed. He had changed outwardly but not inwardly. . . .

You can take a mandress him up, put him in the front row in church, and he almost looks like a saint. He may fool even his best friends for a while, but then put him in his office, or in the club on Saturday night, and you will see his true nature come out again. Why does he act that way? Because his nature has not been changed. He has not been born again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good morning everyone. The snow was only flurries for a few minutes. A sign of what is to come. My day got better yesterday after my cuppa. I am going to skip mornings and start my day at 10a.m. This a.m. I picked up the crochet granny corner to corner square that was hiding in the corner. I cannot find the pattern to decrease. I searched and searched online and could not find the pattern. Ended up watching a loooong video. Could not find the hook. Finally got a different hook and watching the video started the decreases. Found a twisted knot in a ball of yarn I have wound. Cut that sucker out and worked a few rows. Still do not think I am doing it correctly. It might just end up being a triangle shawl. Anyone work a granny corner to corner? If they make a loooong video why can't they take 2 minutes and write out the pattern. As we have said, some people can learn from videos and other learn from reading. The best would be a combination of video and written. Okay, morning frustration aired. Onto a great marvelous happy day knitting, not crocheting.


I know, I know. Sometimes it is not worth crawling out of bed. Knitting or crocheting wise. Seems I am stuck in Knitting Twilght Zone myself. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, WCK. I feel like a bore. It comes and goes. I appreciate your words.


You are not a bore. Silly you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> There are a lot of clips on TV this morning, but I didn't watch the debate, I follow on Twitter and Instagram. It was nice to see the smackdown Cruz gave to the CNBC questionnaires. Twitter and Instagram was on fire after that. Cruz has a Audiographic Memory...he used it and he nailed it. Last night was a win for the candidates and a lose for the media. They are so dishonest and bias, and have been so for years.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not a bore. Silly you. ♥


 :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> October 28
> 
> Do not expect to be treated fairly in this life. People will say and do hurtful things to you, things that you dont deserve. When someone mistreats you, try to view it as an opportunity to grow in grace. See how quickly you can forgive the one who has wounded you. Dont be concerned about setting the record straight. Instead of obsessing about other peoples opinions of you, keep your focus on Me. Ultimately, it is My view of you that counts.
> 
> ...


Amen
So appropriate, CB. Thank you.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Talk later. Lots to say about the debate wasn't there? Great showing by the candidates! Finally someone standing up to the media 'interrogators'! :thumbup: 
Gotta do some chores. TTFN


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't remember if Christie said anything about Hill.
> Rubio said that the repubs had the whole stage as good candidates but the Dems didn't have one good one.
> Huckabee was good tonight.
> Jeb made me nervous. He is going out I think.


Rubio stood up to Charlie Rose on CBS this morning. They got on the subject of Hillary lying about Benghazi and Charlie Rose was saying she didn't lie and Rubio lit into him. He was very quiet after that. Good for Rubio. This needs to be done with all the media. The media need to do their jobs, not take sides.

I don't know how fast Jeb will bow out. He has mega millions in his PAC and can afford to stay in the game.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> There are a lot of clips on TV this morning, but I didn't watch the debate, I follow on Twitter and Instagram. It was nice to see the smackdown Cruz gave to the CNBC questionnaires. Twitter and Instagram was on fire after that. Cruz has a Audiographic Memory...he used it and he nailed it. Last night was a win for the candidates and a lose for the media. They are so dishonest and bias, and have been so for years.


I agree. CNBC certainly blew an opportunity to get their ratings up with this debate. All they accomplished was to show what idiots they have representing the network.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Rubio stood up to Charlie Rose on CBS this morning. They got on the subject of Hillary lying about Benghazi and Charlie Rose was saying she didn't lie and Rubio lit into him. He was very quiet after that. Good for Rubio. This needs to be done with all the media. The media need to do their jobs, not take sides.
> 
> I don't know how fast Jeb will bow out. He has mega millions in his PAC and can afford to stay in the game.


Oh shoot I missed it. I so agree with you about the media. They have an agenda and it shows to most people you have a brain.
I think Jeb is wasting his money and time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh shoot I missed it. I so agree with you about the media. They have an agenda and it shows to most people you have a brain.
> I think Jeb is wasting his money and time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/FoxNews/photos/a.184044921335.134777.15704546335/10153797335671336/?type=3


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I am starting my day over. After taking the time to wake up and drink my cuppa. The pattern makes perfect sense. I am doing it correctly. Sometimes putting a project in time out makes them shape up and pay attention. Did I mention I am not a morning person?


Sometimes we just need a do-over! I like mornings. When I used to have an office job, I was usually up shortly after 5 am and was at work before 7 am.

We had an unusual combination of mist, drizzle and clouds over the lake this morning, with a few rays of sun trying to peak through the clouds.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes we just need a do-over! I like mornings. When I used to have an office job, I was usually up shortly after 5 am and was at work before 7 am.
> 
> We had an unusual combination of mist, drizzle and clouds over the lake this morning, with a few rays of sun trying to peak through the clouds.


What a beautiful view you have!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a beautiful view you have!


Even after more than 15 years, I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes we just need a do-over! I like mornings. When I used to have an office job, I was usually up shortly after 5 am and was at work before 7 am.
> 
> We had an unusual combination of mist, drizzle and clouds over the lake this morning, with a few rays of sun trying to peak through the clouds.


Oh that is just beautiful wish I live there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Rubio stood up to Charlie Rose on CBS this morning. They got on the subject of Hillary lying about Benghazi and Charlie Rose was saying she didn't lie and Rubio lit into him. He was very quiet after that. Good for Rubio. This needs to be done with all the media. The media need to do their jobs, not take sides.
> 
> I don't know how fast Jeb will bow out. He has mega millions in his PAC and can afford to stay in the game.


Yea Rubio , and Cruise last night for what he said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea Rubio , and Cruise last night for what he said.


Did Willie survive through the night with his new treats?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes and he did not break the tube either. One treat still in there.

Wonder how WeeBee is bet she is knitting something new.

Bon must be busy too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK are you rested up for Saturday? How many do you think you will have?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats right tomorrow is the downtown hollween day. You are going to be tired I am sure but do post some pictures. Loved what you posted last year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Rafiki shared a music video made by Chris and Dave Hadfield that illustrates a lot of what makes us Canadian. Chris was a Canadian astronaut and was on the space station a few years ago.

Seeing the mechanical hockey game brought back lots of memories, we played all the time.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/zuVsHt3rBnc?rel=0


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Rafiki shared a music video made by Chris and Dave Hadfield that illustrates a lot of what makes us Canadian. Chris was a Canadian astronaut and was on the space station a few years ago.
> 
> Seeing the mechanical hockey game brought back lots of memories, we played all the time.
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/zuVsHt3rBnc?rel=0


I really like it. We have a lot in common as countries don't we. I love the video all the scenes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK are you rested up for Saturday? How many do you think you will have?


The forecast calls for rain but we had light showers last year and still had over 700 kids (and some adults  ) so we will probably have about the same. I've got treats for 840. I'll have to go to bed early tomorrow night!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats right tomorrow is the downtown hollween day. You are going to be tired I am sure but do post some pictures. Loved what you posted last year.


It felt like Friday to me today too, but it's only Thur so I have another day to go. Hopefully the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning, I should almost say good afternoon. Today is dark and dreary. I am in need of a nap already. Thought you might need a hug today.


Hugs back to you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh shoot I missed it. I so agree with you about the media. They have an agenda and it shows to most people you have a brain.
> I think Jeb is wasting his money and time.


I agree about Jeb. He's not presidential material. The more he fights with the other candidates the more he looks like a spoiled brat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Turning our clocks back on Sat night 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=924609460946603


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Turning our clocks back on Sat night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Right back at you. Hugs are a good thing on a dark and dreary day. Every once in awhile the sun shines through and then slips away again.


joeysomma said:


> Good morning, I should almost say good afternoon. Today is dark and dreary. I am in need of a nap already. Thought you might need a hug today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning, I should almost say good afternoon. Today is dark and dreary. I am in need of a nap already. Thought you might need a hug today.


Thanks Joey - a good hug is always welcome. Hope you had a chance to catch up on your sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning, I should almost say good afternoon. Today is dark and dreary. I am in need of a nap already. Thought you might need a hug today.


Thanks Joeys. Everyone needs a hug most days. Hugs back to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Turning our clocks back on Sat night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> American Girl Disappoints Conservative Customers
> 
> http://onemillionmoms.com/current-campaigns/american-girl-disappoints-conservative-customers/


Oh me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> ready for their first Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. I have gotten a lot of yarn put in order this a.m. Does anyone ever get it arranged perfectly? Now I am trying to figure out what color to use with my brown and tan strips for the afghan. White, off white, variegated, gold? What neutral color would you use?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I have gotten a lot of yarn put in order this a.m. Does anyone ever get it arranged perfectly? Now I am trying to figure out what color to use with my brown and tan strips for the afghan. White, off white, variegated, gold? What neutral color would you use?


Off white and/or gold would blend nicely. The white would be out of place. If the variegated picks up the other colors, then go for it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking in - packed, but not leaving as DH's BP is too high so trying new meds. Please pray for him. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking in - packed, but not leaving as DH's BP is too high so trying new meds. Please pray for him. Hugs.


I will pray for him, Janeway. Hugs back to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking in - packed, but not leaving as DH's BP is too high so trying new meds. Please pray for him. Hugs.


Praying for you Dh's BP to go down. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Off white and/or gold would blend nicely. The white would be out of place. If the variegated picks up the other colors, then go for it.


I agree .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking in - packed, but not leaving as DH's BP is too high so trying new meds. Please pray for him. Hugs.


Will pray so that his BP is stabilized with new meds so that you can go to warmer climes.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Another reason to knit. My daughter started knitting again after her husband was in a serious car accident. She just made dishcloths. She said it kept her sane.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/Newsletters/56563.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+to+view+in+web+browser.&utm_content=Knitting+to+Heal:+Carol's+Project+Knitwell+Story&utm_campaign=Pattern+Journal+October+2015


It has helped to keep me sane, too.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The forecast calls for rain but we had light showers last year and still had over 700 kids (and some adults  ) so we will probably have about the same. I've got treats for 840. I'll have to go to bed early tomorrow night!


How many kids did you have for Trick or Treating tonight, Kitty? We had a total of perhaps 25. I gave out double portions and still have candy leftover.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning, I should almost say good afternoon. Today is dark and dreary. I am in need of a nap already. Thought you might need a hug today.


Hugs to you too, Joeys.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good evening all.
Prayers to your DH that his meds stabilize Janie. Maybe it`s a blessing a disguise as the roads will be busy tonight. And who knows how many drivers will be coming from a party who are over the limit.

Conner update. He should be home from the hospital in a day or two.He may already be home.
The doctor in Charleston said that Conner will probably spend a few days a month in the hospital until spring because the weather is part of the reason why he keeps getting infections. And he`s still not strong enough to fight the infections on his own. Hopefully by the spring he will have a better immune system.
Thanks for all your prayers. They are truly appreciated.
Have started a new project on top of th eother projects I have on the go......kitty and dog blankies for various friends beloved pets.
ANd if time permits I hope to make my sons a thick knitted rug each too.

Don`t forget to set your clocks back an hour tonight. yay an extra hour of sleep!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good evening all.
> Prayers to your DH that his meds stabilize Janie. Maybe it`s a blessing a disguise as the roads will be busy tonight. And who knows how many drivers will be coming from a party who are over the limit.
> 
> Conner update. He should be home from the hospital in a day or two.He may already be home.
> ...


Hi WendyBee. We already have the clocks set back. I'm off to Church tomorrow and wouldn't want to get there too early.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> ready for their first Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I have gotten a lot of yarn put in order this a.m. Does anyone ever get it arranged perfectly? Now I am trying to figure out what color to use with my brown and tan strips for the afghan. White, off white, variegated, gold? What neutral color would you use?


I think off white or variegated that picked up browns/tans would be my choice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Checking in - packed, but not leaving as DH's BP is too high so trying new meds. Please pray for him. Hugs.


Praying that your DH's meds kick in and his BP drops -- and for a safe trip down south.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Another reason to knit. My daughter started knitting again after her husband was in a serious car accident. She just made dishcloths. She said it kept her sane.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/Newsletters/56563.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Click+to+view+in+web+browser.&utm_content=Knitting+to+Heal:+Carol's+Project+Knitwell+Story&utm_campaign=Pattern+Journal+October+2015


A great stress reliever for me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They were so cute. There was one "little stinker" costume downtown this morning.


Really someone dressed as a skunk? 
This is what is going on in Ar.
http://www.thv11.com/story/news/local/cabot/2015/10/30/mysterious-thieves-haunting-cabot/74899256/

:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How many kids did you have for Trick or Treating tonight, Kitty? We had a total of perhaps 25. I gave out double portions and still have candy leftover.


We've never had any kids come to our house - the houses are too far apart and the road is narrow and poorly lit. But I had treats for 840 for our Spooktacular event and it was all gone just before noon! There were some double (maybe even triple) dippers though and I gave treats to some of the seniors too.

It was raining until just before the event started and it turned out to be a pleasant fall day. The morning started off yucky though; when I got to work there was dog poop spread on the sidewalk between me and my neighbour. Looks like a few deposits that then got stepped in and tracked all over the sidewalk. I used the snow shovel to try and scrape it off. Some dogs have very rude humans :evil:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good evening all.
> Prayers to your DH that his meds stabilize Janie. Maybe it`s a blessing a disguise as the roads will be busy tonight. And who knows how many drivers will be coming from a party who are over the limit.
> 
> Conner update. He should be home from the hospital in a day or two.He may already be home.
> ...


I'm glad that little Conner is well enough to come home for at least part of the time. Will keep praying that he gets stronger and healthier.

You are such an ambitious knitter Wendy, so many big projects in the works.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It has helped to keep me sane, too.♥


How is it going Jokim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really someone dressed as a skunk?
> This is what is going on in Ar.
> http://www.thv11.com/story/news/local/cabot/2015/10/30/mysterious-thieves-haunting-cabot/74899256/
> 
> :lol:


They must have been really hungry! I didn't know deer liked pumpkin.

Yes - one little 3 year old skunk; he was very cute. Lots of super heroes, monsters, critters and popular characters. One of my favourites was a little guy that had a box around him with paper mache to be an excavator with a proper bucket at the front to hold his treats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've never had any kids come to our house - the houses are too far apart and the road is narrow and poorly lit. But I had treats for 840 for our Spooktacular event and it was all gone just before noon! There were some double (maybe even triple) dippers though and I gave treats to some of the seniors too.
> 
> It was raining until just before the event started and it turned out to be a pleasant fall day. The morning started off yucky though; when I got to work there was dog poop spread on the sidewalk between me and my neighbour. Looks like a few deposits that then got stepped in and tracked all over the sidewalk. I used the snow shovel to try and scrape it off. Some dogs have very rude humans :evil:


That sounds like a busy day. Yuck with the poop. You are sweet to let the double and triple dippers come back. Really nice to treat the seniors. We the kids dressed up cute?

We had a crazy Halloween. GD and GS wanted to go to our church Harvest Feast. She is 18 and he is 13. She likes to dress up and he doesn't. It was raining so we said good we didn't have to drive out of town to go Trick or Treating. Dh and I got ready and took the kids to church. Neither had dressed up. So it felt like a usual day. We got to church and lots of cars so we had to park in the side of the church. The hayride and the bonfire were canceled. The Fest was moved to inside. We got inside and all the jumpy things were set up . Dh couldn't get thru with his wheelchair plus all the things were for little kids. Dh, GS and I turned to each other and said lets go. So I had gotten all ready to go to the church , then go back into the car and come home. GD stayed to help with the booths.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. Thanks. I think gold would be the perfect answer to my problem. I have an abundance of yarn. Of course none of it is gold. I must have used it all making green and gold packers clothing. Of darn, I will have to go yarn shopping again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How many kids did you have for Trick or Treating tonight, Kitty? We had a total of perhaps 25. I gave out double portions and still have candy leftover.


Parents stood behind kids with a drink in their hands. I ended up going to a party... One parent with kid at the door said come over. We did.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Finally someone has stated the obvious! His goal is to destroy America
> 
> Barack 0bama is not seeking "legacy"
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I found this a day late but still funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It has helped to keep me sane, too.♥


nothing keeps me sane. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Parents stood behind kids with a drink in their hands. I ended up going to a party... One parent with kid at the door said come over. We did.


that nice and bet it was nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Finally someone has stated the obvious! His goal is to destroy America
> 
> Barack 0bama is not seeking "legacy"
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good evening all.
> Prayers to your DH that his meds stabilize Janie. Maybe it`s a blessing a disguise as the roads will be busy tonight. And who knows how many drivers will be coming from a party who are over the limit.
> 
> Conner update. He should be home from the hospital in a day or two.He may already be home.
> ...


It sounds like they may be able to help Connor.

I see your very busy with knitting. How do you do it WeeBee . I am lucky if I get to knit a couple of hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks. I think gold would be the perfect answer to my problem. I have an abundance of yarn. Of course none of it is gold. I must have used it all making green and gold packers clothing. Of darn, I will have to go yarn shopping again.


Oh I am so sorry for you no gold and all those packers items. Yes you just have to go shopping again I am so sorry. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim same here only ten rug rats. Gave way hand fulls. Hubby think we should take the huge bag of candy to the Dentist office. It should keep them in business for a while.

VEry disappointed this year miss all the little ones and the high schooler's don't care about age as long as they are having fun.

Should have expected least as in a neighborhood with no children just as older folks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathy. I will survive. I explained to my hubby last night that I need more yarn as what I have is not the right yarn to do the job. I told him it is like the 1,00's of tools in the garage, you gotta have just the right tool to do the job.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so sorry for you no gold and all those packers items. Yes you just have to go shopping again I am so sorry. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk sounds like you had a nice group out for the day.

Dog doo is not nice. Always carried a bag. If I forgot bag when I got home would grab a bag and do the Poop de jor tour. Husband loved that. Went baack to mess and pick it up. Wish they did that for Us. Most do not even bother .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> that nice and bet it was nice.


Fun. Lots of spirit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the sympathy. I will survive. I explained to my hubby last night that I need more yarn as what I have is not the right yarn to do the job. I told him it is like the 1,00's of tools in the garage, you gotta have just the right tool to do the job.


That is so true. You can't make something without the proper tools. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Do not be discouraged by the difficulty of keeping your focus on Me. I know that your hearts desire is to be aware of My Presence continually. This is a lofty goal; you aim toward it but never fully achieve it in this life. Dont let feelings of failure weigh you down. Instead, try to see yourself as I see you. First of all, I am delighted by your deep desire to walk closely with Me through your life. I am pleased each time you initiate communication with Me. In addition, I notice the progress you have made since you first resolved to live in My Presence.

When you realize that your mind has wandered away from Me, dont be alarmed or surprised. You live in a world that has been rigged to distract you. Each time you plow your way through the massive distractions to communicate with Me, you achieve a victory. Rejoice in these tiny triumphs, and they will increasingly light up your days.

Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who diedmore than that, who was raised to lifeis at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us.
Romans 8:3334

Therefore, since we have a great high priest who has gone through the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold firmly to the faith we profess. For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but we have one who has been tempted in every way, just as we areyet was without sin. Let us then approach the throne of grace with confidence, so that we may receive mercy and find grace to help us in our time of need.
Hebrews 4:1416


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Sunday everyone.
Hubby is watching an NFL team playing in London England, and the American sports casters are wearing red poppies in their lapels. How lovely.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks. I think gold would be the perfect answer to my problem. I have an abundance of yarn. Of course none of it is gold. I must have used it all making green and gold packers clothing. Of darn, I will have to go yarn shopping again.


I'm so sorry to hear you will HAVE to go yarn shopping. It seems these horrible deeds occur more often these days. I hope you make it through this chore with as little unpleasantness as possible.   :mrgreen:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found this a day late but still funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk sounds like you had a nice group out for the day.
> 
> Dog doo is not nice. Always carried a bag. If I forgot bag when I got home would grab a bag and do the Poop de jor tour. Husband loved that. Went baack to mess and pick it up. Wish they did that for Us. Most do not even bother .


Unfortunately, most don't care where their dogs go. I'm trying to get mine to do their business at the same time, so we're not always stopping.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It seems the more I try to use up my stash the more I have to buy. I used stash to start the afghan, but have had to buy yarn twice as the colors I had just were not quite right.


soloweygirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you will HAVE to go yarn shopping. It seems these horrible deeds occur more often these days. I hope you make it through this chore with as little unpleasantness as possible.   :mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you will HAVE to go yarn shopping. It seems these horrible deeds occur more often these days. I hope you make it through this chore with as little unpleasantness as possible.   :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds like a busy day. Yuck with the poop. You are sweet to let the double and triple dippers come back. Really nice to treat the seniors. We the kids dressed up cute?
> 
> We had a crazy Halloween. GD and GS wanted to go to our church Harvest Feast. She is 18 and he is 13. She likes to dress up and he doesn't. It was raining so we said good we didn't have to drive out of town to go Trick or Treating. Dh and I got ready and took the kids to church. Neither had dressed up. So it felt like a usual day. We got to church and lots of cars so we had to park in the side of the church. The hayride and the bonfire were canceled. The Fest was moved to inside. We got inside and all the jumpy things were set up . Dh couldn't get thru with his wheelchair plus all the things were for little kids. Dh, GS and I turned to each other and said lets go. So I had gotten all ready to go to the church , then go back into the car and come home. GD stayed to help with the booths.


That was disappointing to have the hayride and bonfire cancelled, but hope GD had fun helping out with the little kids.

There were lots of cute costumes and some of the parents and big kids were dressed up too. I didn't have help handing out the treats this year so I didn't get many pics - I don't think the kids wanted to wait to have their pics taken before being given a treat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Thanks. I think gold would be the perfect answer to my problem. I have an abundance of yarn. Of course none of it is gold. I must have used it all making green and gold packers clothing. Of darn, I will have to go yarn shopping again.


The sacrifices we make for our craft :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was disappointing to have the hayride and bonfire cancelled, but hope GD had fun helping out with the little kids.
> 
> There were lots of cute costumes and some of the parents and big kids were dressed up too. I didn't have help handing out the treats this year so I didn't get many pics - I don't think the kids wanted to wait to have their pics taken before being given a treat.


Nice photo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Parents stood behind kids with a drink in their hands. I ended up going to a party... One parent with kid at the door said come over. We did.


A good way to meet more of your neighbours LL. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good way to meet more of your neighbours LL. Hope you had a great time!


It was very nice. We live in a "village".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I found this a day late but still funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nothing keeps me sane. :shock:


.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the sympathy. I will survive. I explained to my hubby last night that I need more yarn as what I have is not the right yarn to do the job. I told him it is like the 1,00's of tools in the garage, you gotta have just the right tool to do the job.


The best comparison for most DH's! And if you add equipment and buildings to the tools, you can add to your stash forever! I would just have to mention that great, big green Deere parked beside the mower in the * 2nd garage* and no more would be said.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do not be discouraged by the difficulty of keeping your focus on Me. I know that your hearts desire is to be aware of My Presence continually. This is a lofty goal; you aim toward it but never fully achieve it in this life. Dont let feelings of failure weigh you down. Instead, try to see yourself as I see you. First of all, I am delighted by your deep desire to walk closely with Me through your life. I am pleased each time you initiate communication with Me. In addition, I notice the progress you have made since you first resolved to live in My Presence.
> 
> When you realize that your mind has wandered away from Me, dont be alarmed or surprised. You live in a world that has been rigged to distract you. Each time you plow your way through the massive distractions to communicate with Me, you achieve a victory. Rejoice in these tiny triumphs, and they will increasingly light up your days.
> 
> ...


Thanks CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> Hubby is watching an NFL team playing in London England, and the American sports casters are wearing red poppies in their lapels. How lovely.


What a surprise - American football in England. Are they playing a British team?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> On my first trip to the Czech Republic, I had kitchen duty. I did not like their idea of a dish cloth. So my first task was to go to the yarn shop, buy cotton yarn and knit 2 dish cloths.


I'm glad you found a yarn shop!! I looked for a yarn shop in The Hague and finally found one, but they only had a few samples out and discouraged touching :shock: That was in the late 90's, but have heard similar stories from people who have been to Netherlands more recently.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've never had any kids come to our house - the houses are too far apart and the road is narrow and poorly lit. But I had treats for 840 for our Spooktacular event and it was all gone just before noon! There were some double (maybe even triple) dippers though and I gave treats to some of the seniors too.
> 
> It was raining until just before the event started and it turned out to be a pleasant fall day. The morning started off yucky though; when I got to work there was dog poop spread on the sidewalk between me and my neighbour. Looks like a few deposits that then got stepped in and tracked all over the sidewalk. I used the snow shovel to try and scrape it off. Some dogs have very rude humans :evil:


Would anyone really stepped into it on purpose, Kitty?
Yuck! Not the most pleasant of chores, is it? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is it going Jokim?


It's going ok. Right now I have things to keep me busy. Fall prep around the house, and of course, the roses have to be cut down. I will also have to blow the leaves out of the yard since DH's shoulder issue stops him from doing heavy work around the house. He is consulting with his dr. about shoulder surgery next year. Using the blower is lots of fun and easier on the shoulders than raking. But, I find myself thinking about my MIL all day long.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Parents stood behind kids with a drink in their hands. I ended up going to a party... One parent with kid at the door said come over. We did.


Was it a neighborhood party? Great way to meet new people, LL.
Some my trick or treaters brought their dogs, dressed in costume! One enterprising treater came dressed as an Olive Garden table with all the fixins', including bread sticks! He was hilarious, I gave him 3 treats. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim same here only ten rug rats. Gave way hand fulls. Hubby think we should take the huge bag of candy to the Dentist office. It should keep them in business for a while.
> 
> VEry disappointed this year miss all the little ones and the high schooler's don't care about age as long as they are having fun.
> 
> Should have expected least as in a neighborhood with no children just as older folks.


Same's happening in our neighborhood. People getting older, even the kids I taught are now in college or moved away. Miss those days.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do not be discouraged by the difficulty of keeping your focus on Me. I know that your hearts desire is to be aware of My Presence continually. This is a lofty goal; you aim toward it but never fully achieve it in this life. Dont let feelings of failure weigh you down. Instead, try to see yourself as I see you. First of all, I am delighted by your deep desire to walk closely with Me through your life. I am pleased each time you initiate communication with Me. In addition, I notice the progress you have made since you first resolved to live in My Presence.
> Amen, and thank you, CB.
> When you realize that your mind has wandered away from Me, dont be alarmed or surprised. You live in a world that has been rigged to distract you. Each time you plow your way through the massive distractions to communicate with Me, you achieve a victory. Rejoice in these tiny triumphs, and they will increasingly light up your days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was disappointing to have the hayride and bonfire cancelled, but hope GD had fun helping out with the little kids.
> 
> There were lots of cute costumes and some of the parents and big kids were dressed up too. I didn't have help handing out the treats this year so I didn't get many pics - I don't think the kids wanted to wait to have their pics taken before being given a treat.


Quite a crowd, Kitty. Is it always that busy on Halloween?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> .


So what are you sayin'?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's going ok. Right now I have things to keep me busy. Fall prep around the house, and of course, the roses have to be cut down. I will also have to blow the leaves out of the yard since DH's shoulder issue stops him from doing heavy work around the house. He is consulting with his dr. about shoulder surgery next year. Using the blower is lots of fun and easier on the shoulders than raking. But, I find myself thinking about my MIL all day long.♥


I love to work outside when the weather is nice. Don't over do it.
I know what you are going thru. We are still thinking about our loss too. Takes time to mourn our parents. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The liberals and the main stream media seem to care only about themselves, and could care less about their country or their fellow man.
> 
> BOOM: Rev. Franklin Graham Goes For The Jugular Gut-Punches Obama With Brutal Message
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/rev-graham-goes-for-jugular/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=ConservativeHeadlinesEmail&utm_campaign=AM1&utm_content=2015-11-01


Franklin has a different ministry than Billy. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was disappointing to have the hayride and bonfire cancelled, but hope GD had fun helping out with the little kids.
> 
> There were lots of cute costumes and some of the parents and big kids were dressed up too. I didn't have help handing out the treats this year so I didn't get many pics - I don't think the kids wanted to wait to have their pics taken before being given a treat.


That is a lot of fun right there. Thanks for the pic. I know you saw a lot of cuties. I have been enjoying my friends on Facebooks pics today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was it a neighborhood party? Great way to meet new people, LL.
> Some my trick or treaters brought their dogs, dressed in costume! One enterprising treater came dressed as an Olive Garden table with all the fixins', including bread sticks! He was hilarious, I gave him 3 treats. :thumbup:


I would have loved to have seen that one. Did you get a pic of them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was it a neighborhood party? Great way to meet new people, LL.
> Some my trick or treaters brought their dogs, dressed in costume! One enterprising treater came dressed as an Olive Garden table with all the fixins', including bread sticks! He was hilarious, I gave him 3 treats. :thumbup:


It wasn't really a neighborhood party. The way things happen here is that we walk the dogs and have met people. Then we come across each other and they casually say there is a party. Usually they are spontaneous happenings. On Halloween, there was a party, but we were told at the last minute - which was fine. Very nice people here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. I had a really good sleep last night, I feel quite refreshed for a change. And it`s a good thing too as I have loads to do today. 
My son is coming in from Kentucky tomorrow night, so he`ll be expecting a huge feed Wednesday. I`m making stuffed shells in a pasta sauce with lots of mozzarella cheese and garlic. And of course cheesy garlic bread. Dessert will be home made apple and blackberry pie.
Later this afternoon I will be making lots of home made lemon waffles and freeze them so our son can take a load of leftovers back with him.
I won`t have much time for knitting the next two days, but it will be worth it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a really good sleep last night, I feel quite refreshed for a change. And it`s a good thing too as I have loads to do today.
> My son is coming in from Kentucky tomorrow night, so he`ll be expecting a huge feed Wednesday. I`m making stuffed shells in a pasta sauce with lots of mozzarella cheese and garlic. And of course cheesy garlic bread. Dessert will be home made apple and blackberry pie.
> Later this afternoon I will be making lots of home made lemon waffles and freeze them so our son can take a load of leftovers back with him.
> I won`t have much time for knitting the next two days, but it will be worth it.


WendyBee - Wonderful! What a great feast he'll have! You are such a good mom! All your food sounds so good. Have a great time!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a really good sleep last night, I feel quite refreshed for a change. And it`s a good thing too as I have loads to do today.
> My son is coming in from Kentucky tomorrow night, so he`ll be expecting a huge feed Wednesday. I`m making stuffed shells in a pasta sauce with lots of mozzarella cheese and garlic. And of course cheesy garlic bread. Dessert will be home made apple and blackberry pie.
> Later this afternoon I will be making lots of home made lemon waffles and freeze them so our son can take a load of leftovers back with him.
> I won`t have much time for knitting the next two days, but it will be worth it.


If I leave now, I can be at your house by dinner Wednesday. :XD: :XD:

Enjoy your visit with your son.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

CB, they have finally stocked the shelves with BB ice cream. They only have 4 flavors for now, but BB is back. It was all over our news this morning. One woman was shopping, at 7:30 AM, for the ice cream. Her company was having an ice cream breakfast in honor of BB returning to the shelves. Don't they have their priorities straight? HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If I leave now, I can be at your house by dinner Wednesday. :XD: :XD:
> 
> Enjoy your visit with your son.


I'll meet you there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, they have finally stocked the shelves with BB ice cream. They only have 4 flavors for now, but BB is back. It was all over our news this morning. One woman was shopping, at 7:30 AM, for the ice cream. Her company was having an ice cream breakfast in honor of BB returning to the shelves. Don't they have their priorities straight? HEHEHEHEHE


What is BB?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love to work outside when the weather is nice. Don't over do it.
> I know what you are going thru. We are still thinking about our loss too. Takes time to mourn our parents. XX ♥


It is hard to get through it but we must. I feel fortunate that, of all her children, she made her home with her son, my husband, and my children and grands had a chance to get to know her so well- someone from almost a hundred years ago. Those memories are precious and will remain for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have loved to have seen that one. Did you get a pic of them?


No, I'm sorry I didn't. Couldn't think fast enough and the camera was right there. He was hilarious and the outfit was very clever. The square table surrounded him covered with a red checkered tablecloth and set with different dishes: spaghetti, salad, meatballs, bottle of wine, tiramisu and of course the bread sticks and the silverware and napkins. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was in Liberec, a city of about 100,000, in the north eastern part of the Czech Republic What I found was more of a needlecraft shop, fine linen, embroidery thread, lace making supplies, crochet thread. The only cotton yarn was fingering size and red. I do remember there was very little yarn in the shop. This was in October 1995.
> 
> Yarn was plentiful in Germany. I bought very little, I needed the suitcase space for "Surprise Eggs," illegal in the states but plentiful in Europe and Canada. I have read some people have been stopped and prevented from bringing them into the states. The only time I had a problem was in Detroit. The x ray showed there were eggs in my suitcase, but as long as it was candy, they let it go. (February 1995)


Wonder if they would let you through today. 
Anna Burda, a German crafts magazine, had wonderful knitting and crocheting patterns. I recall some beautiful embroidery patterns also. This was a number of years ago. I used to subscribe to Anna magazine. Loved it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It wasn't really a neighborhood party. The way things happen here is that we walk the dogs and have met people. Then we come across each other and they casually say there is a party. Usually they are spontaneous happenings. On Halloween, there was a party, but we were told at the last minute - which was fine. Very nice people here.


Walking dogs is a great way to meet people in the neighborhood. When my neighbor was laid up, I walked her little dog and got to know a of people, and of course got know the dogs really well. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a really good sleep last night, I feel quite refreshed for a change. And it`s a good thing too as I have loads to do today.
> My son is coming in from Kentucky tomorrow night, so he`ll be expecting a huge feed Wednesday. I`m making stuffed shells in a pasta sauce with lots of mozzarella cheese and garlic. And of course cheesy garlic bread. Dessert will be home made apple and blackberry pie.
> Later this afternoon I will be making lots of home made lemon waffles and freeze them so our son can take a load of leftovers back with him.
> I won`t have much time for knitting the next two days, but it will be worth it.


Ummm, sounds delicious, Wendy Bee. Lemon waffles, are they lemon flavored? Sounds heavenly. I made apple pancakes yesterday for breakfast. DH loved them. Shredded 1 Northern Spy apple into a regular pancake batter and added some vanilla and cinnamon.
Hope you enjoy your son's visit. I enjoy cooking for my kids and they love taking the leftovers home. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ummm, sounds delicious, Wendy Bee. Lemon waffles, are they lemon flavored? Sounds heavenly. I made apple pancakes yesterday for breakfast. DH loved them. Shredded 1 Northern Spy apple into a regular pancake batter and added some vanilla and cinnamon.
> Hope you enjoy your son's visit. I enjoy cooking for my kids and they love taking the leftovers home. :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim.
With the lemon waffles I use one real lemon. With my peeler, I peel off the skin then chop it finely. And then I add that and the lemon juice to the waffles.Last month I used a lime instead and it was lovely, but I prefer lemon.
Next month I may just use a lemon and a lime, and add some 7Up in place of some of the milk


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, they have finally stocked the shelves with BB ice cream. They only have 4 flavors for now, but BB is back. It was all over our news this morning. One woman was shopping, at 7:30 AM, for the ice cream. Her company was having an ice cream breakfast in honor of BB returning to the shelves. Don't they have their priorities straight? HEHEHEHEHE


They need to pick up the pace. Always ice cream time at this house. 
http://www.icecreamnmore.com/Ice%20Cream%20and%20More%20flavors.htm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was in Liberec, a city of about 100,000, in the north eastern part of the Czech Republic What I found was more of a needlecraft shop, fine linen, embroidery thread, lace making supplies, crochet thread. The only cotton yarn was fingering size and red. I do remember there was very little yarn in the shop. This was in October 1995.
> 
> Yarn was plentiful in Germany. I bought very little, I needed the suitcase space for "Surprise Eggs," illegal in the states but plentiful in Europe and Canada. I have read some people have been stopped and prevented from bringing them into the states. The only time I had a problem was in Detroit. The x ray showed there were eggs in my suitcase, but as long as it was candy, they let it go. (February 1995)


Why is the candy illegal?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What is BB?


Blue Bell ice cream. They have been shut down and just now opening back up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Blue Bell ice cream. They have been shut down and just now opening back up.


Never heard of it. Wish we had it here, though. Thanks, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is called a surprise egg. First it is a hollow milk chocolate egg shape. With a white chocolate lining. (the egg shell and the white of the egg. Then the yolk is yellow oval shaped plastic. The plastic opens and there is a surprise inside. A figure, a put together toy, a puzzle or something similar.
> 
> I believe it was determined to be illegal to be sold here, because a child choked on one toy and died. About three years ago, I read on the internet that 2 men were stopped at the USA-Canadian border and they were confiscated.
> 
> http://www.ferrero.com/products/the-most-famous-products/kinder-surprise/surprise-play-chocolate/


Thanks Joeys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/1mill.creationist/photos/a.814855181878990.1073741857.286013238096523/668689893162187/?type=3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 2

Grow strong in the Light of My Presence. Your weakness does not repel Me. On the contrary, it attracts My Power, which is always available to flow into a yielded heart. Do not condemn yourself for your constant need of help. Instead, come to Me with your gaping neediness; let the Light of My Love fill you.

A yielded heart does not whine or rebel when the going gets rough. It musters the courage to thank Me even during hard times. Yielding yourself to My will is ultimately an act of trust. In quietness and trust is your strength.

The Lord is gracious and righteous; our God is full of compassion. The Lord protects the simplehearted; when I was in great need, he saved me. Be at rest once more, O my soul, for the Lord has been good to you.
Psalm 116:57

Always giving thanks to God the Father for everything, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ.
Ephesians 5:20

This is what the Sovereign Lord, the Holy One of Israel, says: In repentance and rest is your salvation, in quietness and trust is your strength, but you would have none of it.
Isaiah 30:15


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Never heard of it. Wish we had it here, though. Thanks, CB.


We don't have it here either. I came across it in Oklahoma when we traveled out west. Delicious ice cream.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I should have thought of this the many times someone said this to me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> It's going ok. Right now I have things to keep me busy. Fall prep around the house, and of course, the roses have to be cut down. I will also have to blow the leaves out of the yard since DH's shoulder issue stops him from doing heavy work around the house. He is consulting with his dr. about shoulder surgery next year. Using the blower is lots of fun and easier on the shoulders than raking. But, I find myself thinking about my MIL all day long.♥


She was a big part of your life and your daily routine for a long time, that leaves a big hole when she's gone. But you do have a lot of good memories to share with everyone that loved her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Was it a neighborhood party? Great way to meet new people, LL.
> Some my trick or treaters brought their dogs, dressed in costume! One enterprising treater came dressed as an Olive Garden table with all the fixins', including bread sticks! He was hilarious, I gave him 3 treats. :thumbup:


Well deserved treats for being so creative :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Franklin has a different ministry than Billy. :thumbup:


I have a lot of respect for both Grahams and their work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I was in Liberec, a city of about 100,000, in the north eastern part of the Czech Republic What I found was more of a needlecraft shop, fine linen, embroidery thread, lace making supplies, crochet thread. The only cotton yarn was fingering size and red. I do remember there was very little yarn in the shop. This was in October 1995.
> 
> Yarn was plentiful in Germany. I bought very little, I needed the suitcase space for "Surprise Eggs," illegal in the states but plentiful in Europe and Canada. I have read some people have been stopped and prevented from bringing them into the states. The only time I had a problem was in Detroit. The x ray showed there were eggs in my suitcase, but as long as it was candy, they let it go. (February 1995)


I've never been to Czech but it doesn't surprise me that they would have a good selection of needlecraft shops, their embroidery is so beautiful! So is their crystal - I have a couple of pieces that my Mom gave me.

Do you mean the Kinder Surprise eggs? They're very popular here, especially at Easter and for kid's birthday parties. I didn't know they were illegal in the US.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It wasn't really a neighborhood party. The way things happen here is that we walk the dogs and have met people. Then we come across each other and they casually say there is a party. Usually they are spontaneous happenings. On Halloween, there was a party, but we were told at the last minute - which was fine. Very nice people here.


Sounds like a very nice sociable community for you LL. Dogs are a great way to get a conversation going.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 2
> 
> Grow strong in the Light of My Presence. Your weakness does not repel Me. On the contrary, it attracts My Power, which is always available to flow into a yielded heart. Do not condemn yourself for your constant need of help. Instead, come to Me with your gaping neediness; let the Light of My Love fill you.
> 
> ...


Amen
Thank you, CB, for posting such soothing and comforting words.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a really good sleep last night, I feel quite refreshed for a change. And it`s a good thing too as I have loads to do today.
> My son is coming in from Kentucky tomorrow night, so he`ll be expecting a huge feed Wednesday. I`m making stuffed shells in a pasta sauce with lots of mozzarella cheese and garlic. And of course cheesy garlic bread. Dessert will be home made apple and blackberry pie.
> Later this afternoon I will be making lots of home made lemon waffles and freeze them so our son can take a load of leftovers back with him.
> I won`t have much time for knitting the next two days, but it will be worth it.


Definitely worth it to have your son around to spoil for a few days! The menu sounds yummy and I'm sure he's looking forward to it as much as you are. Will your younger son come to have dinner with his brother too? It would be nice to have the whole family together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, they have finally stocked the shelves with BB ice cream. They only have 4 flavors for now, but BB is back. It was all over our news this morning. One woman was shopping, at 7:30 AM, for the ice cream. Her company was having an ice cream breakfast in honor of BB returning to the shelves. Don't they have their priorities straight? HEHEHEHEHE


That must be fabulous ice cream to warrant an ice cream breakfast! What makes it so good?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> No, I'm sorry I didn't. Couldn't think fast enough and the camera was right there. He was hilarious and the outfit was very clever. The square table surrounded him covered with a red checkered tablecloth and set with different dishes: spaghetti, salad, meatballs, bottle of wine, tiramisu and of course the bread sticks and the silverware and napkins. :thumbup:


How did he manage to carry his treats?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's German family has subscribed to the Anna magazine. about every 8 months they send them to me. Since the are in German, it takes a bit to read patterns. I mainly go by the photographs for the knitting an crocheting. The embroidery, cross stitch and sewing are easy to follow. Except I have so many, it is hard to get any done. I would rather just pickup a mindless hat and knit.
> 
> I did bring surprise eggs from Canada, three years ago, with no problems.


The Anna Burda was in German, but Anna magazine was an English language publication. It did have lovely embroidered patterns and knitted/crocheted ones also. My cousin in Germany, sent us some Burda recipe magazines, while my Mom was still alive. Mom could read and understand German, so she made use of the recipes. But I don't handle that language well enough to understand directions. Too bad. Some of the photos of the recipes are scrumptious looking.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She was a big part of your life and your daily routine for a long time, that leaves a big hole when she's gone. But you do have a lot of good memories to share with everyone that loved her.


Yes, I do have the memories, Kitty. Some of her other kids will never have the chance to spend the valuable time that DH and I, and my kids and grands, spent with her. And that is so sad....♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is called a surprise egg. First it is a hollow milk chocolate egg shape. With a white chocolate lining. (the egg shell and the white of the egg. Then the yolk is yellow oval shaped plastic. The plastic opens and there is a surprise inside. A figure, a put together toy, a puzzle or something similar.
> 
> I believe it was determined to be illegal to be sold here, because a child choked on one toy and died. About three years ago, I read on the internet that 2 men were stopped at the USA-Canadian border and they were confiscated.
> 
> http://www.ferrero.com/products/the-most-famous-products/kinder-surprise/surprise-play-chocolate/


It's always very sad to lose a child for any reason, but kids also choke on buttons, lego, rocks, food, etc. Doesn't sound logical to ban the eggs when they could put suggested ages on them like they do for other toys.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful


Beautiful indeed!
There are orchids that look like monkey faces ;-) Very unusual :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have a lot of respect for both Grahams and their work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1mill.creationist/photos/a.814855181878990.1073741857.286013238096523/668689893162187/?type=3


Such a gorgeous orchid, the dove looks almost real!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never been to Czech but it doesn't surprise me that they would have a good selection of needlecraft shops, their embroidery is so beautiful! So is their crystal - I have a couple of pieces that my Mom gave me.
> 
> Do you mean the Kinder Surprise eggs? They're very popular here, especially at Easter and for kid's birthday parties. I didn't know they were illegal in the US.


Yes, their crystal is indeed beautiful. It rivals Waterford in quality.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did he manage to carry his treats?


I think he had the table held with suspenders, very light. Probably made of thin sheet of foam. He came through a hole in the middle of the table. The table cloth was glued solid to the table and the food, on plates, as also glued down.
His treats: that's what I asked him right away- Where do you want me to put your candy? He whipped out a bag for the candy from under the 'table'. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I do have the memories, Kitty. Some of her other kids will never have the chance to spend the valuable time that DH and I, and my kids and grands, spent with her. And that is so sad....♥


How was your day Jokim? It's beautiful that your family and MIL were blessings to each other and that you now have those memories to honour her memory. DH put a collage of photos and a few stories together into a little family booklet for his siblings after his Dad died (his Mom had died several years earlier). They were thrilled.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Jokim? It's beautiful that your family and MIL were blessings to each other and that you now have those memories to honour her memory. DH put a collage of photos and a few stories together into a little family booklet for his siblings after his Dad died (his Mom had died several years earlier). They were thrilled.


My daughter and DIL are working on a collage for the memorial service, which will be held on what would have been my MIL's 100th birthday!
My day was exhausting- spent the day cutting down my rose bushes. Hope to finish tomorrow. Thank you for asking.
And how was yours? Did you recover from the Halloween festivities?  :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My daughter and DIL are working on a collage for the memorial service, which will be held on what would have been my MIL's 100th birthday!
> My day was exhausting- spent the day cutting down my rose bushes. Hope to finish tomorrow. Thank you for asking.
> And how was yours? Did you recover from the Halloween festivities?  :thumbup:


That will be a good feeling when you're done tomorrow. Do you mulch the roses too? I had a busy day and feel more tired today than I did on Sat. I still woke up early today and it was almost dark at 5pm which made it feel like a longer day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is the last "Anna" I received.


I love the pin cushions Joey (I think they're pin cushions aren't they?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how do you like the weather we are having 70's tomorrow down here. Jinx you have to be warmer unless by Lake Michgan.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wee Bee send some waffles here please. Lemon waffles yum never heard of that before. 

Have nice visit with son.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the last "Anna" I received.


I like the boot cuffs. Do you read German and speak it to Joey?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Talk about hypocrisy :evil: :roll:

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/02/bill-gates-socialism-can-save-us-climate-change/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Sounds like it's going to be warming up for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I like the boot cuffs. Do you read German and speak it to Joey?


That is what stood out to me. Pumpkins are cute too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how was your day? Sounds like it's going to be warming up for you.


I am fine . Thanks for picture of the little ones. You sound like you are doing to much.

Don't like it when dark at 5:00 either. It seem strange that it is warm but good too. Still have not gotten out winter clothes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be a good feeling when you're done tomorrow. Do you mulch the roses too? I had a busy day and feel more tired today than I did on Sat. I still woke up early today and it was almost dark at 5pm which made it feel like a longer day.


Did you have to change your time too WCK? I hate it. Dark at 5:30. Weather man said we would lost 45 minutes of light this month. Do you get home before it gets dark?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk about hypocrisy :evil: :roll:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/02/bill-gates-socialism-can-save-us-climate-change/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


I heard that. Idiot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just one question Solo. How is the pumpkin camper holding up? Does it have any problems now that it's carve???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim you sure are busy with all you do to get ready for colder weather. 

That is such a nice way to remember you MIL, on her birthday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have to change your time too WCK? I hate it. Dark at 5:30. Weather man said we would lost 45 minutes of light this month. Do you get home before it gets dark?


We changed our time on Sat night too. It's not fully dark but lots of shadows when I leave work. Within the next couple weeks, it will be fully dark by the time I close up shop.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard that. Idiot.


Makes me want to go out and get a MAC


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bill Gates should read NASA data and revised studies of other scientists

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk about hypocrisy :evil: :roll:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/02/bill-gates-socialism-can-save-us-climate-change/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


I have to laugh at this man. Its funny how when one becomes rich or famous they actual think they also are smarter then those whom they assume want to hear their message. Like actors give them money and their brains work over time. Think their sockets in their brains are over load with look at me I am famous and wise too. (not).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bill Gates should read NASA data and revised studies of other scientists
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses


People can listen to lies and eventually they start believing them. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bill Gates should read NASA data and revised studies of other scientists
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses


sh sh don't post to load we don't want to spoil those who think they have the answers but don't even understand the questions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

something to smile about
http://www.newslinq.com/looking-31-animals-better-whatever-youre-right-now/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> something to smile about
> http://www.newslinq.com/looking-31-animals-better-whatever-youre-right-now/


they are good laughing at those faces.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Definitely worth it to have your son around to spoil for a few days! The menu sounds yummy and I'm sure he's looking forward to it as much as you are. Will your younger son come to have dinner with his brother too? It would be nice to have the whole family together.


I hope our youngest stops by westy. He started at a new store last week closest to his new home, so I`m not sure what his new schedule is. We did did see him over the weekend though - which was nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 60's here maybe 70. and Sunshine I hope!


yes yes but even if the sun isn't out as long as it doesn't rain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed good night all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night everyone. Tomorrow. XX &#9829; Sweet dreams.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> 60's here maybe 70. and Sunshine I hope!


Same here joey. Expecting it in the 70`s tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 2
> 
> Grow strong in the Light of My Presence. Your weakness does not repel Me. On the contrary, it attracts My Power, which is always available to flow into a yielded heart. Do not condemn yourself for your constant need of help. Instead, come to Me with your gaping neediness; let the Light of My Love fill you.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We don't have it here either. I came across it in Oklahoma when we traveled out west. Delicious ice cream.


I'll keep an eye out for it. Is it in Florida?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful


So beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a very nice sociable community for you LL. Dogs are a great way to get a conversation going.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you doing?


Doing ok. How about you, YL?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are being blessed with gorgeous weather. I am so thankful to be enjoying warm temperatures and sunshine. I can see knitting on the deck in my future for today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are being blessed with gorgeous weather. I am so thankful to be enjoying warm temperatures and sunshine. I can see knitting on the deck in my future for today.


Isn't it wonderful! Doing laundry! Hanging it out!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I envy you having some place to hang it out. 


Lukelucy said:


> Isn't it wonderful! Doing laundry! Hanging it out!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having some place to hang it out.


Jinx, I have to say that there are rules here about hanging out laundry... It must be "screened". Sooooo, I have a line n the garage! My husband will take out the car and I will hang it. I also use the porch and put things over chairs. I leave the garage door open for air.

Before I moved, I had a wonderful, secluded yard. I could hang my clothes the way I wanted. Now I suffer.

Can you improvise. I am looking into a collapsible clothes hanger. The one I like runs around $100. I can put clothing articles on it but not sheets.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought of putting a line in garage, but it is the hubby's domain and he would not be happy to have clothes hanging over his beloved Harley. I had a circular rack outdoors. Neighbors built a house and the arms of the rack when extended were over the lot line. It had to come down. I did not use it much, but I miss it. I now have a folding rack that I put on the deck and that works okay. I do put the jeans over the lawn chairs. Great minds think alike.


Lukelucy said:


> Jinx, I have to say that there are rules here about hanging out laundry... It must be "screened". Sooooo, I have a line n the garage! My husband will take out the car and I will hang it. I also use the porch and put things over chairs. I leave the garage door open for air.
> 
> Before I moved, I had a wonderful, secluded yard. I could hang my clothes the way I wanted. Now I suffer.
> 
> Can you improvise. I am looking into a collapsible clothes hanger. The one I like runs around $100. I can put clothing articles on it but not sheets.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I thought of putting a line in garage, but it is the hubby's domain and he would not be happy to have clothes hanging over his beloved Harley. I had a circular rack outdoors. Neighbors built a house and the arms of the rack when extended were over the lot line. It had to come down. I did not use it much, but I miss it. I now have a folding rack that I put on the deck and that works okay. I do put the jeans over the lawn chairs. Great minds think alike.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the last "Anna" I received.


Thanks, Joeys. They still publish it in German. The English version looked the same but for the difference in the language. I believe they stopped publishing this mag. in English. Too bad, I liked it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be a good feeling when you're done tomorrow. Do you mulch the roses too? I had a busy day and feel more tired today than I did on Sat. I still woke up early today and it was almost dark at 5pm which made it feel like a longer day.


Hello Kitty. 
I only cut the roses down, didn't have the energy to take all the leaves off the canes. I think I'll wait for nature to do that and then clean the rose beds before the snows come. I hope I'll have a time window to do that.
That time change has affected me also. Don't mind getting up when it's lighter out, but being dark by 5:30 p.m. is a bummer!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey how do you like the weather we are having 70's tomorrow down here. Jinx you have to be warmer unless by Lake Michgan.


Mid 60's today and close to mid 70's tomorrow, but back to reality on Friday. :thumbdown: 
I think we're in for an El Nino winter: milder in the East. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Talk about hypocrisy :evil: :roll:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2015/11/02/bill-gates-socialism-can-save-us-climate-change/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


Gates made his money under capitalism but now doesn't want any one else to make theirs. He wants to relegate the rest of us to the gray and gloomy life under socialism. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim you sure are busy with all you do to get ready for colder weather.
> 
> That is such a nice way to remember you MIL, on her birthday.


Thanks Yarnie. Family, also, thought it was appropriate to honor MIL in this way. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bill Gates should read NASA data and revised studies of other scientists
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses


Feel like buying a Mac, too!
Gates is worried about losing his fortune and says stupid things to placate the avaricious socialists, much in the way that Buffet and other rich people say things to 'keep the wolf away'. They think that by saying such things they'll get to keep their fortunes. Ha! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have to laugh at this man. Its funny how when one becomes rich or famous they actual think they also are smarter then those whom they assume want to hear their message. Like actors give them money and their brains work over time. Think their sockets in their brains are over load with look at me I am famous and wise too. (not).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Spot on, Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it. Is it in Florida?


I don't know :?:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Talk later. Bridge class is waiting.&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mid 60's today and close to mid 70's tomorrow, but back to reality on Friday. :thumbdown:
> I think we're in for an El Nino winter: milder in the East. :thumbup:


Jokim, El Nino winter - I hope it is milder. 
Hope you are well. Hugs to you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another gorgeous day today. My washing line is getting quite a workout these past few days


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, El Nino winter - I hope it is milder.
> Hope you are well. Hugs to you.


My neighbour Bill next door called it for a mild winter back in July. He was even earlier than the Farmers Almanac.
It was when I was stung by yellow jackets while blackberry picking, and Bill said that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes. He said if they were lower in the ground it would be a cold winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My neighbour Bill next door called it for a mild winter back in July. He was even earlier than the Farmers Almanac.
> It was when I was stung by yellow jackets while blackberry picking, and Bill said that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes. He said if they were lower in the ground it would be a cold winter.


Amazing. Insects tell us things. Do you know what draws them higher or lower in the bushes. What is the reason?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've never seen cotton candy made into a pretty design before (still don't like to eat it though)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1257065724319652


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> We are being blessed with gorgeous weather. I am so thankful to be enjoying warm temperatures and sunshine. I can see knitting on the deck in my future for today.


It's a beautiful morning here too, the sun is shining and just a slight breeze.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Jinx, I have to say that there are rules here about hanging out laundry... It must be "screened". Sooooo, I have a line n the garage! My husband will take out the car and I will hang it. I also use the porch and put things over chairs. I leave the garage door open for air.
> 
> Before I moved, I had a wonderful, secluded yard. I could hang my clothes the way I wanted. Now I suffer.
> 
> Can you improvise. I am looking into a collapsible clothes hanger. The one I like runs around $100. I can put clothing articles on it but not sheets.


I looked for a good spot to put a line out when we moved here but the house is on a slope and it would have been too dangerous. But I do have a large wooden folding rack on the deck and also use the deck railing and the backs of the chairs and benches.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Amazing. Insects tell us things. Do you know what draws them higher or lower in the bushes. What is the reason?


The way Bill explained it was that yellowjackets tunnel underground if they detect a cold change in temperature....even in the summer. And if they detect warm temperatures, they remain higher up to build their nests.
I trust Bill with the weather more than the Weather Channel or Farmers Almanac these days


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A day of sunshine, and I am at home. A few days ago we were talking about memory quilts. This is a picture of most of the quilt. It is on the hood of my car, grass was still damp. It was made in 1991. He only used it while he was in the Navy.


That`s gorgeous Joey. The quilt is so bright and vibrant. I love the use of the fabrics.
:thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I looked for a good spot to put a line out when we moved here but the house is on a slope and it would have been too dangerous. But I do have a large wooden folding rack on the deck and also use the deck railing and the backs of the chairs and benches.


I have my mother's folding rack. Still in good shape. It fits perfectly on my tiny deck. I use the clips off of throw away hangers to make sure things stay on rack.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just came in from outside. It was too hot. .quote=west coast kitty]It's a beautiful morning here too, the sun is shining and just a slight breeze.[/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I looked for a good spot to put a line out when we moved here but the house is on a slope and it would have been too dangerous. But I do have a large wooden folding rack on the deck and also use the deck railing and the backs of the chairs and benches.


Using chairs right now to dry clothes. Can you put a line under the deck? We'll put one in the basement for the winter. Clothes dryers take so much money and waste energy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> A day of sunshine, and I am at home. A few days ago we were talking about memory quilts. This is a picture of most of the quilt. It is on the hood of my car, grass was still damp. It was made in 1991. He only used it while he was in the Navy.


What a great thing to have. Memories.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The way Bill explained it was that yellowjackets tunnel underground if they detect a cold change in temperature....even in the summer. And if they detect warm temperatures, they remain higher up to build their nests.
> I trust Bill with the weather more than the Weather Channel or Farmers Almanac these days


Thank you for explaining. It's so interesting to me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is something about the appearance of wooly caterpillars that is suppose to tell what kind of winter we should have. I don't remember what it is. I haven't seen any this fall.


Weren't there a lot last year at this time?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim, El Nino winter - I hope it is milder.
> Hope you are well. Hugs to you.


Hope you're doing well in your new home and meeting new people and making friends. I know all about HOA regs. Can you leave your garage open for any length of time?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope you're doing well in your new home and meeting new people and making friends. I know all about HOA regs. Can you leave your garage open for any length of time?


Yes, Jokim, no rules on garage doors. I'm not used to rules!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My neighbour Bill next door called it for a mild winter back in July. He was even earlier than the Farmers Almanac.
> It was when I was stung by yellow jackets while blackberry picking, and Bill said that because the yellow jackets were high up inside the blackberry bushes. He said if they were lower in the ground it would be a cold winter.


Hope Bill is right, Wendy Bee. After last winter, I'm ready for relief. Do you realize that in a few days, it'll be a year since the 6+ ft. snow fall? And today and tomorrow the temps are at record levels. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> There is something about the appearance of wooly caterpillars that is suppose to tell what kind of winter we should have. I don't remember what it is. I haven't seen any this fall.


Joey...it always makes me laugh when here in WV they call them 'woolly worms'.
According to hubby, if a woolly worm is black at the ends, and brown in the middle its supposed to be a good winter. If its solid black, it will be a bad winter. Last year we only saw solid black woolly worms. I haven`t seen any woolly worms yet. Usually by now I see a couple.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen cotton candy made into a pretty design before (still don't like to eat it though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hope Bill is right, Wendy Bee. After last winter, I'm ready for relief. Do you realize that in a few days, it'll be a year since the 6+ ft. snow fall? And today and tomorrow the temps are at record levels. :thumbup:


Wow Jokim. Hasn`t this year gone by fast. I`m still amazed that I`m wearing a tshirt and shorts today in November.
On Thursday it`s Bonfire Night, so I have a massive bonfire planned for it. Thankfully the rain is staying away until Friday.
Loads of brush, leaves, twigs, and a few branches. And there are loads of bags that were from my sons bedrooms. Wow this bonfire will be bigger than last year that`s for sure.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> What is BB?


Blue Bell ice cream. They had to close down their plants because of a listeria outbreak about 8 or so months ago. The plants were just reopened a few weeks ago and they have finally gotten product back on the shelves even though it's a limited selection.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a great thing to have. Memories.


I made a quilt years ago, when my DD was about 8-10 yrs. It was made from a fabric book of drapery samples my MIL gave to make something from. My DD used it when she lived at home, and my MIL used it when living with us. She loved the quilt. I don't think I can part with it, now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is something about the appearance of wooly caterpillars that is suppose to tell what kind of winter we should have. I don't remember what it is. I haven't seen any this fall.


I heard that also, but haven't seen any wooly caterpillars this fall.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They need to pick up the pace. Always ice cream time at this house.
> http://www.icecreamnmore.com/Ice%20Cream%20and%20More%20flavors.htm


You are such a slave driver.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Jokim, no rules on garage doors. I'm not used to rules!


I know what you mean. If you're not used to live according to some restrictions, it can be somewhat difficult to get used to.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Blue Bell ice cream. They had to close down their plants because of a listeria outbreak about 8 or so months ago. The plants were just reopened a few weeks ago and they have finally gotten product back on the shelves even though it's a limited selection.


I must try it some time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I made a quilt years ago, when my DD was about 8-10 yrs. It was made from a fabric book of drapery samples my MIL gave to make something from. My DD used it when she lived at home, and my MIL used it when living with us. She loved the quilt. I don't think I can part with it, now.


No, how could you part with it. So many memories.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know what you mean. If you're not used to live according to some restrictions, it can be somewhat difficult to get used to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That must be fabulous ice cream to warrant an ice cream breakfast! What makes it so good?


It's creamy and has good, strong flavors. Other ice creams have flat flavors and have a kind of sticky texture, you can almost taste the guar gum that holds it together.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I thought you were talking about Blue Bunny ice cream. Now I know better.


soloweygirl said:


> Blue Bell ice cream. They had to close down their plants because of a listeria outbreak about 8 or so months ago. The plants were just reopened a few weeks ago and they have finally gotten product back on the shelves even though it's a limited selection.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just one question Solo. How is the pumpkin camper holding up? Does it have any problems now that it's carve???


I dipped it in a vat of shallac so it should last until Thanksgiving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen cotton candy made into a pretty design before (still don't like to eat it though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So now we know the real reason
http://www.wnd.com/2015/11/court-told-marriage-fight-really-about-targeting-christians/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> A day of sunshine, and I am at home. A few days ago we were talking about memory quilts. This is a picture of most of the quilt. It is on the hood of my car, grass was still damp. It was made in 1991. He only used it while he was in the Navy.


It's a lovely quilt Joey and must have given him a lot of comfort while he was in the Navy. Do you think you might pass it on to one of your GS's?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Using chairs right now to dry clothes. Can you put a line under the deck? We'll put one in the basement for the winter. Clothes dryers take so much money and waste energy.


I could get DH to string a line along the support posts for the deck, but the deer sometimes come in close to the pad under the deck and I wouldn't want them to pull anything down or get it dirty. The laundry room is also on the main level so it would mean having to carry the laundry down the stairs to get to the basement level. Our deck is huge so I can get most things hung on it.

Doesn't work out well in the winter though because the humidity is too high and most things don't dry outside unless its a clear and breezy day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How clever! Very pretty, but pure sugar. ;-)


I know - I can't eat it at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I made a quilt years ago, when my DD was about 8-10 yrs. It was made from a fabric book of drapery samples my MIL gave to make something from. My DD used it when she lived at home, and my MIL used it when living with us. She loved the quilt. I don't think I can part with it, now.


Lots of memories with the quilt Jokim, maybe you can use it if you take an occasional nap?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now convicted criminals may have government jobs.
> 
> BREAKING: Obama Releases New Executive Order Every Working American Should Be TERRIFIED
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/obama-order-working-american/?


I'm surprised at that; many non-profits, public sector and private sector employers require criminal record checks as a hiring condition so it's not something that can be kept secret in the long term. I know that quite a few criminals are rehabilitated and there are programs to help them get jobs and job training, but I think it's in everyone's best interest to be upfront about their history.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a lovely quilt Joey and must have given him a lot of comfort while he was in the Navy. Do you think you might pass it on to one of your GS's?


Great idea to pass it on. Yes, you are right about comfort during the war.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I could get DH to string a line along the support posts for the deck, but the deer sometimes come in close to the pad under the deck and I wouldn't want them to pull anything down or get it dirty. The laundry room is also on the main level so it would mean having to carry the laundry down the stairs to get to the basement level. Our deck is huge so I can get most things hung on it.
> 
> Doesn't work out well in the winter though because the humidity is too high and most things don't dry outside unless its a clear and breezy day.


Glad the deck works. My deck is my go-to.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems with their circadian rhythm? On the nights I have problem sleeping I get up about 2a.m. Now I am getting up at 1a.m. That makes for a very long day. Oh well, the weather is lovely and I have more time to enjoy knitting outdoors.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their circadian rhythm? On the nights I have problem sleeping I get up about 2a.m. Now I am getting up at 1a.m. That makes for a very long day. Oh well, the weather is lovely and I have more time to enjoy knitting outdoors.


I have trouble sleeping all the time. Can't tell if it is circadian rhythm.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their circadian rhythm? On the nights I have problem sleeping I get up about 2a.m. Now I am getting up at 1a.m. That makes for a very long day. Oh well, the weather is lovely and I have more time to enjoy knitting outdoors.


Last night I had trouble sleeping. I was disappointed because i was busy all day yesterday and had hoped to tire myself out. I was in bed by 1am, then I couldn`t sleep - so I got back up to do a few rows of knitting. I finally fell asleep around 4am and was back up at 8am. Weird.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I ask doctor if I could stop taking a med. She agreed. Since then I sleep better, not good, but better. Why are some nights good and some nights not so good? I cannot figure it out. Daylight savings does not help.


WendyBee said:


> Last night I had trouble sleeping. I was disappointed because i was busy all day yesterday and had hoped to tire myself out. I was in bed by 1am, then I couldn`t sleep - so I got back up to do a few rows of knitting. I finally fell asleep around 4am and was back up at 8am. Weird.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Last night I had trouble sleeping. I was disappointed because i was busy all day yesterday and had hoped to tire myself out. I was in bed by 1am, then I couldn`t sleep - so I got back up to do a few rows of knitting. I finally fell asleep around 4am and was back up at 8am. Weird.


You didn't get much sleep. Take it easy today WB!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Last night I had trouble sleeping. I was disappointed because i was busy all day yesterday and had hoped to tire myself out. I was in bed by 1am, then I couldn`t sleep - so I got back up to do a few rows of knitting. I finally fell asleep around 4am and was back up at 8am. Weird.


Try Calms Forte - a natural pill (take 2). They work and you never know you took one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I ask doctor if I could stop taking a med. She agreed. Since then I sleep better, not good, but better. Why are some nights good and some nights not so good? I cannot figure it out. Daylight savings does not help.


I`m sure it had something to do with daylight savings time too jinx. Or it could be just this time of year leading up to winter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Try Calms Forte - a natural pill (take 2). They work and you never know you took one.


Thanks Lucy.
Maybe it was because I had so much on my mind last night planning dinner for today. Our son came in last night for a visit, so I`m sure that had something to do with my insomnia planning the menu for today and tomorrow LOL
:mrgreen:

It`s another glorious day today. I even took a shower and washed my hair early this morning to wake me up a bit. I do feel better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> Maybe it was because I had so much on my mind last night planning dinner for today. Our son came in last night for a visit, so I`m sure that had something to do with my insomnia planning the menu for today and tomorrow LOL
> :mrgreen:
> 
> It`s another glorious day today. I even took a shower and washed my hair early this morning to wake me up a bit. I do feel better.


Yes, your son's visit. Exciting. Glad you feel better. Tell us how much he loved your cooking!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WeeBee, glad your seeing son but sorry for lack of sleep.

Last time talk to Doctor, about lack of sleep, she told me that as we age it happens. Dah I know that I lack sleep but what can I do about it.

Jinxs sounds like she has some sound advice. Hope you get some sleep after son's visit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I heard that also, but haven't seen any wooly caterpillars this fall.


Have not seen but one wool bear this year. Librarian said that when it has wide stripes cold winter small stripes warmer winter.
Wonder what it means when it has no stripper?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying to finish a scarf here. Plus did more shop cleaning. Amazing how much stuff we have that never was used. The shop became the storage area for everything. I have only one side almost done. I pick up one box and there was a mouse skeleton yuck. Left that for my hubby to pick up. I am now convices that way to much stuff . What have cleaned so far looks good. Just hope do not start the put in shop will use it some day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim glad you are keeping quilt. so many good memories that come with it.

I kept my Dad's watch he wore everyday. Keep it by my table pick it up and hold it. Good memories are the best ones.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jinx's so right to nice of weather to not knit outside. Seems we will have it here until Thursday night then back to normal. 
Do want to get shop done as it is not heated. Gee sory about going on about darn shop.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You Will be so pleased when that job is done. You are making progress.


theyarnlady said:


> Jinx's so right to nice of weather to not knit outside. Seems we will have it here until Thursday night then back to normal.
> Do want to get shop done as it is not heated. Gee sory about going on about darn shop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hello Kitty.
> I only cut the roses down, didn't have the energy to take all the leaves off the canes. I think I'll wait for nature to do that and then clean the rose beds before the snows come. I hope I'll have a time window to do that.
> That time change has affected me also. Don't mind getting up when it's lighter out, but being dark by 5:30 p.m. is a bummer!


I don't cut my roses down until the Spring around Feb. Funny I never thought of doing it in the Fall. 
Yep with the time change.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I made a quilt years ago, when my DD was about 8-10 yrs. It was made from a fabric book of drapery samples my MIL gave to make something from. My DD used it when she lived at home, and my MIL used it when living with us. She loved the quilt. I don't think I can part with it, now.


 I bet it is pretty. Why would you part with it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You are such a slave driver.


That is what everyone says.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So now we know the real reason
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/11/court-told-marriage-fight-really-about-targeting-christians/


Sure it is. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 4

Walk peacefully with Me through this day. You are wondering how you will cope with all that is expected of you. You must traverse this day like any other: one step at a time. Instead of mentally rehearsing how you will do this or that, keep your mind on My Presence and on taking the next step. The more demanding your day, the more help you can expect from Me. This is a training opportunity, since I designed you for deep dependence on your Shepherd-King. Challenging times wake you up and amplify your awareness of needing My help.

When you dont know what to do, wait while I open the way before you. Trust that I know what Im doing, and be ready to follow My lead. I will give strength to you, and I will bless you with Peace.

The Lord replied, My Presence will go with you, and I will give you rest.
Exodus 33:14

The bolts of your gates will be iron and bronze, and your strength will equal your days.
Deuteronomy 33:25

May the God of peace, who through the blood of the eternal covenant brought back from the dead our Lord Jesus, that great Shepherd of the sheep, equip you with everything good for doing his will, and may he work in us what is pleasing to him, through Jesus Christ, to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.
Hebrews 13:2021

The Lord gives strength to his people; the Lord blesses his people with peace.
Psalm 29:11


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Now convicted criminals may have government jobs.
> 
> BREAKING: Obama Releases New Executive Order Every Working American Should Be TERRIFIED
> 
> http://conservativetribune.com/obama-order-working-american/?


Why is this not surprising. He did say he wanted to transform America.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 4
> 
> Walk peacefully with Me through this day. You are wondering how you will cope with all that is expected of you. You must traverse this day like any other: one step at a time. Instead of mentally rehearsing how you will do this or that, keep your mind on My Presence and on taking the next step. The more demanding your day, the more help you can expect from Me. This is a training opportunity, since I designed you for deep dependence on your Shepherd-King. Challenging times wake you up and amplify your awareness of needing My help.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim glad you are keeping quilt. so many good memories that come with it.
> 
> I kept my Dad's watch he wore everyday. Keep it by my table pick it up and hold it. Good memories are the best ones.


Oh, YL. Me too. My dad's watch is in the top drawer of my dresser. I should keep it next to me and hold it like you do. I could not part with it. Also, could not part with my mother's shoes. They showed the shape of her feet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't cut my roses down until the Spring around Feb. Funny I never thought of doing it in the Fall.
> Yep with the time change.


Feb. Spring! Boy, are you lucky! I'm moving South.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 4
> 
> Walk peacefully with Me through this day. You are wondering how you will cope with all that is expected of you. You must traverse this day like any other: one step at a time. Instead of mentally rehearsing how you will do this or that, keep your mind on My Presence and on taking the next step. The more demanding your day, the more help you can expect from Me. This is a training opportunity, since I designed you for deep dependence on your Shepherd-King. Challenging times wake you up and amplify your awareness of needing My help.
> 
> ...


Thank you I needed to read that today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, YL. Me too. My dad's watch is in the top drawer of my dresser. I should keep it next to me and hold it like you do. I could not part with it. Also, could not part with my mother's shoes. They showed the shape of her feet.


Oh that is so sweet your mom's shoes, I love it. They are our hugs in this life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so sweet your mom's shoes, I love it. They are our hugs in this life.


They sure are.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't cut my roses down until the Spring around Feb. Funny I never thought of doing it in the Fall.
> Yep with the time change.


Around here we cut the rose canes down to about 2' so that they won't break in the chilly winter wind. If you get heavy winds in the winter, you might want to trim the canes a bit. Then, of course, in the spring prune them normally for the new growth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet it is pretty. Why would you part with it?


I might have to repair it in a few places, but otherwise it's in good shape.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 4
> 
> Walk peacefully with Me through this day. You are wondering how you will cope with all that is expected of you. You must traverse this day like any other: one step at a time. Instead of mentally rehearsing how you will do this or that, keep your mind on My Presence and on taking the next step. The more demanding your day, the more help you can expect from Me. This is a training opportunity, since I designed you for deep dependence on your Shepherd-King. Challenging times wake you up and amplify your awareness of needing My help.
> 
> ...


Amen
Thank you, CB. I needed that.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, YL. Me too. My dad's watch is in the top drawer of my dresser. I should keep it next to me and hold it like you do. I could not part with it. Also, could not part with my mother's shoes. They showed the shape of her feet.


I still have a bottle of my mother's favorite perfume. Can't part with it. Funny how we all like to hold on to something that connects us to our loved ones.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Feb. Spring! Boy, are you lucky! I'm moving South.


I know. Me too, LL. :thumbup: 
In Feb. we're in the dead of winter. Cold, snowy and blowing wind. Brrrr!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know. Me too, LL. :thumbup:
> In Feb. we're in the dead of winter. Cold, snowy and blowing wind. Brrrr!


But the good thing is after Feb. is March and soon April. I dislike Jan . as it seems to be the worst part of Winter. Only thing good about it is the sun is out longer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But the good thing is after Feb. is March and soon April. I dislike Jan . as it seems to be the worst part of Winter. Only thing good about it is the sun is out longer.


I hear you Yarny. 
I also hate January because it`s a long cold 31 days. I hate February too, but at least it`s only 28 days (except for leap year when its 29).
March is long and cold, but it`s April I look forward to the most.


It`s been gorgeous again today, I wore a sleeveless shirt and my capri pants. My washing line got another workout...yayyy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Is anyone else having problems with their circadian rhythm? On the nights I have problem sleeping I get up about 2a.m. Now I am getting up at 1a.m. That makes for a very long day. Oh well, the weather is lovely and I have more time to enjoy knitting outdoors.


I usually sleep through the night but the time change has me waking up earlier than I want to. My Mom usually wakes up several times during the night though and the same for several other women I know. Can you grab a nap during the day?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> I ask doctor if I could stop taking a med. She agreed. Since then I sleep better, not good, but better. Why are some nights good and some nights not so good? I cannot figure it out. Daylight savings does not help.


Are there differences in your routine or your diet on the nights you don't sleep well? Coffee doesn't keep me up, but a lot of conversation late into the evening makes it harder for me to fall asleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are there differences in your routine or your diet on the nights you don't sleep well? Coffee doesn't keep me up, but a lot of conversation late into the evening makes it harder for me to fall asleep.


Coffee do it for me can't go to sleep. Like you if into conversation keeps me going and thinking.

I wake up in the middle of the night and just keep thinking I have to go to sleep which makes it worst. Then start saying prayers and before I know it sound asleep. Then wake up again. Give up and either lay there and thing of everything under the sun. I think I have to solve the worlds problems Or get up and read. It's not easy solving the problems, as when awake for the day. I think my gosh, what was I thinking. :XD: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hear you Yarny.
> I also hate January because it`s a long cold 31 days. I hate February too, but at least it`s only 28 days (except for leap year when its 29).
> March is long and cold, but it`s April I look forward to the most.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh it had to be warm by you. Did you take a nap?? Hope you did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying to finish a scarf here. Plus did more shop cleaning. Amazing how much stuff we have that never was used. The shop became the storage area for everything. I have only one side almost done. I pick up one box and there was a mouse skeleton yuck. Left that for my hubby to pick up. I am now convices that way to much stuff . What have cleaned so far looks good. Just hope do not start the put in shop will use it some day.


Yuck for the mouse, glad hubby got rid of it for you. It's a nice feeling to organize and put things away, but I have a hard time keeping it that way. Maybe DH will give some of his stuff to your boys.

DH is on a de-cluttering binge lately too -- I just hope he doesn't decide that he needed it after all and buy a new one to replace what he got rid of :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Jinx's so right to nice of weather to not knit outside. Seems we will have it here until Thursday night then back to normal.
> Do want to get shop done as it is not heated. Gee sory about going on about darn shop.


It was cold here today, might even have had frost in some areas - but not at my house. I turned the heater on for the first time this winter at the store (just for an hour to warm it up).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what everyone says.  :lol:


 :lol: You're a marshmallow!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, YL. Me too. My dad's watch is in the top drawer of my dresser. I should keep it next to me and hold it like you do. I could not part with it. Also, could not part with my mother's shoes. They showed the shape of her feet.


I'm glad you have things that help you keep your memories alive LL. Your parents are always with you in your heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It was cold here today, might even have had frost in some areas - but not at my house. I turned the heater on for the first time this winter at the store (just for an hour to warm it up).


It was warm enough here that we had fog.

Jinx Joey do you remember the Christmas where we had no snow. I remember friend and I drove around town with windows down looking at christmas outdoor decorations. We were looking for the Griswold house. The movie Chev Chase made with all the christmas decorations . We found a couple that would give Griswold's house competition. Thats what happens when you have two crazy women and lack of snow and looking for fun. Only in Wisconsin can one get away with it. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: You're a marshmallow!


yes she is soft and sweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Coffee do it for me can't go to sleep. Like you if into conversation keeps me going and thinking.
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and just keep thinking I have to go to sleep which makes it worst. Then start saying prayers and before I know it sound asleep. Then wake up again. Give up and either lay there and thing of everything under the sun. I think I have to solve the worlds problems Or get up and read. It's not easy solving the problems, as when awake for the day. I think my gosh, what was I thinking. :XD: :lol:


If I do wake up, I'll get up and read or have a mindless knitting project. But then I doze off in my rocking chair.

How is your scarf coming along? I'm winding and sorting yarn to take to Edmonton on Sun.; going to visit my parents for a few days. This will be the last trip til spring. I talked to Mom yesterday and they had big, fluffy snowflakes falling yesterday morning. But it all melted by the afternoon. Hope there is no snow while I'm there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was warm enough here that we had fog.
> 
> Jinx Joey do you remember the Christmas where we had no snow. I remember friend and I drove around town with windows down looking at christmas outdoor decorations. We were looking for the Griswold house. The movie Chev Chase made with all the christmas decorations . We found a couple that would give Griswold's house competition. Thats what happens when you have two crazy women and lack of snow and looking for fun. Only in Wisconsin can one get away with it. :roll:


There were a couple of neighbourhoods in both Edmonton and Calgary where people really decorated their houses and had recorded music. In Edmonton, they even had a tour bus that drove people through.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A couple of pics of Edmonton's Candy Cane Lane. They ask people to bring donations for the food bank when they come down to look at the decorations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, YL. Me too. My dad's watch is in the top drawer of my dresser. I should keep it next to me and hold it like you do. I could not part with it. Also, could not part with my mother's shoes. They showed the shape of her feet.


Aww that is so nice you have the watch and your mothers shoes. I love what you said about the shape of her feet in the shoes. XX ♥ You too Yarnie. I look at my Daddy's hunting hats or his Navy picture I have in my hall. We will never get over missing them but we have our sweet memories of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I might have to repair it in a few places, but otherwise it's in good shape.


Can you show it to us in a pic?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know. Me too, LL. :thumbup:
> In Feb. we're in the dead of winter. Cold, snowy and blowing wind. Brrrr!


In Feb we have a hot week then a really cold week. If you don't get it done in the warm week you have missed it. To remember it is time to cut my roses back is Valentine's day. That is what P. Allen Smith says. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yuck for the mouse, glad hubby got rid of it for you. It's a nice feeling to organize and put things away, but I have a hard time keeping it that way. Maybe DH will give some of his stuff to your boys.
> 
> DH is on a de-cluttering binge lately too -- I just hope he doesn't decide that he needed it after all and buy a new one to replace what he got rid of :XD:


I'm hoping the same as your DH. I put things to go then I did them back out then I put them to go. I keep telling myself if I haven't used it in a year I don't need it. Then the little guy on my shoulder whispers you might need it. But get rid of it. Then I wonder after it is gone if I should have kept it. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Coffee do it for me can't go to sleep. Like you if into conversation keeps me going and thinking.
> 
> I wake up in the middle of the night and just keep thinking I have to go to sleep which makes it worst. Then start saying prayers and before I know it sound asleep. Then wake up again. Give up and either lay there and thing of everything under the sun. I think I have to solve the worlds problems Or get up and read. It's not easy solving the problems, as when awake for the day. I think my gosh, what was I thinking. :XD: :lol:


I hate it when my mind doesn't shut up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If I do wake up, I'll get up and read or have a mindless knitting project. But then I doze off in my rocking chair.
> 
> How is your scarf coming along? I'm winding and sorting yarn to take to Edmonton on Sun.; going to visit my parents for a few days. This will be the last trip til spring. I talked to Mom yesterday and they had big, fluffy snowflakes falling yesterday morning. But it all melted by the afternoon. Hope there is no snow while I'm there.


Oh hope no snow and am happy you will go she you mom and Dad. It must make them happy that you spend time with them.

Scarf oh my gosh I have lost it. I mean really lost it. Not really will have one more pattern then do the end of it. I like it I mean I really like it. Did I tell you I really I Kit??? :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of pics of Edmonton's Candy Cane Lane. They ask people to bring donations for the food bank when they come down to look at the decorations.


Oh my gosh they would have won hands down next to the Griswolds house.

It amaze me how people can do that and buy all of that stuff and electricity has to cost a fortune. Do you know how many present they could buy with all that money that went into that.

Wonder where they store it all after the holidays.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In Feb we have a hot week then a really cold week. If you don't get it done in the warm week you have missed it. To remember it is time to cut my roses back is Valentine's day. That is what P. Allen Smith says. :wink:


Well if Pee Al end smithy told you to grow weeds would you do it?

:shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes she is soft and sweet.


Are you saying I am not fat I am fluffy? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh hope no snow and am happy you will go she you mom and Dad. It must make them happy that you spend time with them.
> 
> Scarf oh my gosh I have lost it. I mean really lost it. Not really will have one more pattern then do the end of it. I like it I mean I really like it. Did I tell you I really I Kit??? :roll:


 :thumbup: Yay!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If I do wake up, I'll get up and read or have a mindless knitting project. But then I doze off in my rocking chair.
> 
> How is your scarf coming along? I'm winding and sorting yarn to take to Edmonton on Sun.; going to visit my parents for a few days. This will be the last trip til spring. I talked to Mom yesterday and they had big, fluffy snowflakes falling yesterday morning. But it all melted by the afternoon. Hope there is no snow while I'm there.


What day are you leaving?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they would have won hands down next to the Griswolds house.
> 
> It amaze me how people can do that and buy all of that stuff and electricity has to cost a fortune. Do you know how many present they could buy with all that money that went into that.
> 
> Wonder where they store it all after the holidays.


The same neighbourhood has been doing it for almost 20 years! I wonder if it's a condition if someone sells their house :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of pics of Edmonton's Candy Cane Lane. They ask people to bring donations for the food bank when they come down to look at the decorations.


Is that now? That is some Christmas Spirit. Good idea for the food bank.
It doesn't feel like anything here. Not even Fall. The trees are still mostly green and the grass . Christmas in all the stores but where is Fall?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if Pee Al end smithy told you to grow weeds would you do it?
> 
> :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Probably. He is on PBS.
I go by his house in town when I am in Little Rock. He has a spread in the hills but I haven't been there yet. He is a big deal in Ar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What day are you leaving?


Sunday morning


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I can't say I remember that one, but I do remember one from my childhood (50's). The days before Christmas it rained. But then Christmas eve, it froze. So Christmas morning everything was covered in ice. Then the sun shone and made it sparkle. Just beautiful.


Oh I don't remember that one. But I remember the ice storm that went on for a week. It was errie, you could hear the ice falling off the trees and the trees breaking and falling. It was a time that I do not want to go through again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - you have spoiled me. I have been knitting with such beautiful yarn. Wools and wool blends. My friend ask me to make a hat, she bought the yarn. Red Heart Super Saver. It is so rough. I will knit the hat, but not enjoy it as much. I am sending all my RHSS away to the Philippines.
> 
> We had a beautiful day today. Thursday will be cooler and maybe rain in afternoon.
> 
> I got a Free Cookie book from WE energies. If you are in Wisconsin you can go on their website and find the date and time they are given away in your area. I don't know why I get them, since I seldom bake. I guess I can wish.


Didn't you post some of the recipes a few years ago?Maybe you sent them to me. If you did what did I do with them. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably. He is on PBS.
> I go by his house in town when I am in Little Rock. He has a spread in the hills but I haven't been there yet. He is a big deal in Ar.


Oh he spreads it around too. Figures he would be in the hills.

I didn't know he has a (P)ersonal (B)uddy (S)lave. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - you have spoiled me. I have been knitting with such beautiful yarn. Wools and wool blends. My friend ask me to make a hat, she bought the yarn. Red Heart Super Saver. It is so rough. I will knit the hat, but not enjoy it as much. I am sending all my RHSS away to the Philippines.
> 
> We had a beautiful day today. Thursday will be cooler and maybe rain in afternoon.
> 
> I got a Free Cookie book from WE energies. If you are in Wisconsin you can go on their website and find the date and time they are given away in your area. I don't know why I get them, since I seldom bake. I guess I can wish.


It's easy to get spoiled isn't it? I don't bake much anymore either, but I still like looking at recipes. And I have a couple of friends that love to bake so I get some wonderful treats!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that now? That is some Christmas Spirit. Good idea for the food bank.
> It doesn't feel like anything here. Not even Fall. The trees are still mostly green and the grass . Christmas in all the stores but where is Fall?


No that was last year. They usually start the tours in early Dec.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - you have spoiled me. I have been knitting with such beautiful yarn. Wools and wool blends. My friend ask me to make a hat, she bought the yarn. Red Heart Super Saver. It is so rough. I will knit the hat, but not enjoy it as much. I am sending all my RHSS away to the Philippines.
> 
> We had a beautiful day today. Thursday will be cooler and maybe rain in afternoon.
> 
> I got a Free Cookie book from WE energies. If you are in Wisconsin you can go on their website and find the date and time they are given away in your area. I don't know why I get them, since I seldom bake. I guess I can wish.


Oh I am glad you are spoiled you deserve it. You are such a kind lady, and I do lov our get togethers.

Gee have to check into it never heard of their book.
Some one on Kp a long time ago posted recipes from old years cooking booklets. I don't know what I did with it but can't find sitse.

Yes rain here tomorrow night and end of nice weather or at least warm weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's easy to get spoiled isn't it? I don't bake much anymore either, but I still like looking at recipes. And I have a couple of friends that love to bake so I get some wonderful treats!


your the offical taste tester then. I would like to have that kind of job. Yum


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> your the offical taste tester then. I would like to have that kind of job. Yum


Someone has to make the sacrifice :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh he spreads it around too. Figures he would be in the hills.
> 
> I didn't know he has a (P)ersonal (B)uddy (S)lave. :XD:


He comes on Saturday at 11:00 am . Do you not get him there?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sunday morning


I hope the weather is nice for you. How long does it take to get there?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you saying I am not fat I am fluffy? :lol:


no I am not saying your fat. Your a cute fluffy.

Reminds me of Winnie the Pooh. What he said about someone can't remember think it was Tigger. He just has fluffy between his ears. Thats what I have at times. I like my fluffy it's not stuffy don't ya know.

I was just outside it is nice. But do you know what sound leaves make falling onto driveway. It is strange :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He comes on Saturday at 11:00 am . Do you not get him there?


We get him twice a week? Why are you asking do you want him back? Or are you jealous that he is here on a visit on my TV of all places.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no I am not saying your fat. Your a cute fluffy.
> 
> Reminds me of Winnie the Pooh. What he said about someone can't remember think it was Tigger. He just has fluffy between his ears. Thats what I have at times. I like my fluffy it's not stuffy don't ya know.
> 
> I was just outside it is nice. But do you know what sound leaves make falling onto driveway. It is strange :shock:


Don't change the subject. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We get him twice a week? Why are you asking do you want him back? Or are you jealous that he is here on a visit on my TV of all places.


Twice!? I only get him once that I know of. I have him tapes but haven't watched in in months. No I am not jealous I like to share.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't change the subject. :lol:


what is your problem I was only mentioning my friend WINNIE the POOH. I mean are you jealous cause I have a friend who likes fluffy between the ears.

You should be proud of my leaf falling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Twice!? I only get him once that I know of. I have him tapes but haven't watched in in months. No I am not jealous I like to share.


Well that is a little to much of a Pea all end Smit if you ask me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Someone has to make the sacrifice :XD:


I understand some one has to do it. But can you share some of your sacrifice I would be glad to test it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand some one has to do it. But can you share some of your sacrifice I would be glad to test it .


Now I am thinking about food. 
Who is cooking Thanksgiving? I know Wck as already had hers.
My son has to work on Thanksgiving so I don't know when we will have ours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I am thinking about food.
> Who is cooking Thanksgiving? I know Wck as already had hers.
> My son has to work on Thanksgiving so I don't know when we will have ours.


My Son and his wonderful love of his life are making the national Turkey day meal. So I shall be attending the feast with out the fuss again this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I can tell by the old clock on the wall and my mind which has falling to sleep and it can't keep up or get up. It is time to take my body with it and go to bed.

Kissy faces and arm wraps. 

Gods light shine on you tonight and always.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My Son and his wonderful love of his life are making the national Turkey day meal. So I shall be attending the feast with out the fuss again this year.


That is good.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. Everybody was chatting away last night. I was sleeping as I went to bed at six p.m. I just was so tired. I was amazed I did not get up until 3a.m. My circadian rhythm is certainly out of beat. No problem as I never made an appointment or plans for the a.m. 
I remember the warm Christmas. 70 degrees? Hubby took a motorcycle ride and neighbor kids and I washed the car in the driveway. I just wish I knew what year it was. 
Oh, that awful ice storm. We were without power for over a week. No fun at all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I still have a bottle of my mother's favorite perfume. Can't part with it. Funny how we all like to hold on to something that connects us to our loved ones.♥


Jokim, I also have her perfume - and her used lipstick.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know. Me too, LL. :thumbup:
> In Feb. we're in the dead of winter. Cold, snowy and blowing wind. Brrrr!


Oh, dear, it's coming.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you have things that help you keep your memories alive LL. Your parents are always with you in your heart.


I think of them every day - and it's been decades.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww that is so nice you have the watch and your mothers shoes. I love what you said about the shape of her feet in the shoes. XX ♥ You too Yarnie. I look at my Daddy's hunting hats or his Navy picture I have in my hall. We will never get over missing them but we have our sweet memories of them.


I have my dad's hat. I gave most of themaway. I also have his navy photo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Everybody was chatting away last night. I was sleeping as I went to bed at six p.m. I just was so tired. I was amazed I did not get up until 3a.m. My circadian rhythm is certainly out of beat. No problem as I never made an appointment or plans for the a.m.
> I remember the warm Christmas. 70 degrees? Hubby took a motorcycle ride and neighbor kids and I washed the car in the driveway. I just wish I knew what year it was.
> Oh, that awful ice storm. We were without power for over a week. No fun at all.


Morning! I went to bed at 7:00 and just woke up a half hour ago. How bad is that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Everybody was chatting away last night. I was sleeping as I went to bed at six p.m. I just was so tired. I was amazed I did not get up until 3a.m. My circadian rhythm is certainly out of beat. No problem as I never made an appointment or plans for the a.m.
> I remember the warm Christmas. 70 degrees? Hubby took a motorcycle ride and neighbor kids and I washed the car in the driveway. I just wish I knew what year it was.
> Oh, that awful ice storm. We were without power for over a week. No fun at all.


I can't remember the year either. But will never forget that ice storm. Dog when I let her out to go to do her duty would not go out. A tree where she usual went fell just a few min.s after that. She was smarter then I was.

I love that winter. When Dad called from Fla. would always tell me the temps. down there warmer then up here. Not that Christmas. We were warmer then down there and he could not believe we didn't have snow. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Morning! I went to bed at 7:00 and just woke up a half hour ago. How bad is that!


not bad at all for you or Jinx's nice to get caught up with some sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

What most kids really want/need is more attention and time with their parents

http://m.wmzq.com/onair/aly-jacobs-54140/wow-this-ikea-christmas-commercial-is-13082823/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh it had to be warm by you. Did you take a nap?? Hope you did.


I had a wonderful 8 hours sleep last night thanks Yarny. In bed at midnight, and I woke up at 8am fully refreshed.
Another nice day today, wearing a tshirt and long pants. Will be lighting a bonfire this evening, so I put laundry on the line early so I can bring them in before I light the bonfire.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope the weather is nice for you. How long does it take to get there?


The flight schedules have changed in the last few weeks and the connection time is better so it only takes about 3 1/2 hours. Driving time would be about 14 - 15 hours and could be longer because of ferry schedules and driving conditions through the Rockies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now I am thinking about food.
> Who is cooking Thanksgiving? I know Wck as already had hers.
> My son has to work on Thanksgiving so I don't know when we will have ours.


Is he working the whole weekend CB? With 3 nurses in the family, might be hard to get a time when everyone is off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My Son and his wonderful love of his life are making the national Turkey day meal. So I shall be attending the feast with out the fuss again this year.


Sounds good Yarnie, relax and enjoy the family visit and feast on all the yummy food.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What most kids really want/need is more attention and time with their parents
> 
> http://m.wmzq.com/onair/aly-jacobs-54140/wow-this-ikea-christmas-commercial-is-13082823/


I think you are right. I felt the same way when I was a child.
Sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful 8 hours sleep last night thanks Yarny. In bed at midnight, and I woke up at 8am fully refreshed.
> Another nice day today, wearing a tshirt and long pants. Will be lighting a bonfire this evening, so I put laundry on the line early so I can bring them in before I light the bonfire.


Are you going to have a weinie roast and somemores with your bonfire?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is he working the whole weekend CB? With 3 nurses in the family, might be hard to get a time when everyone is off.


I don't think he is working the whole weekend but the guys and one girl will be hunting . My son will be off at 7:00 Thanksgiving night. We usually have the dinner around 1:00 and they take off for the deer woods until Sunday. The third is not a nurse yet. His next two test are coming up. Lord help the boy. Then he will graduate in Dec.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. Everybody was chatting away last night. I was sleeping as I went to bed at six p.m. I just was so tired. I was amazed I did not get up until 3a.m. My circadian rhythm is certainly out of beat. No problem as I never made an appointment or plans for the a.m.
> I remember the warm Christmas. 70 degrees? Hubby took a motorcycle ride and neighbor kids and I washed the car in the driveway. I just wish I knew what year it was.
> Oh, that awful ice storm. We were without power for over a week. No fun at all.


At least you had a good 9 hours of sleep even if it wasn't at the usual time. Hopefully your rhythm gets back in sync.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Morning! I went to bed at 7:00 and just woke up a half hour ago. How bad is that!


Not bad at all! Good for you LL, hope you're well rested now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a wonderful 8 hours sleep last night thanks Yarny. In bed at midnight, and I woke up at 8am fully refreshed.
> Another nice day today, wearing a tshirt and long pants. Will be lighting a bonfire this evening, so I put laundry on the line early so I can bring them in before I light the bonfire.


Did you have a good visit with your son Wendy? I bet he loved the feast you prepared for him!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to bragg a bit and at the end you will understand why.

I only have one brother whom I am so proud of. He was made an Associate Member of the Mayo Clini.This is an honor reserve. For Doctors only. He was not a Dr. He was the first person in the united States to use the Cat Scan. He wrote a book on it. He travel to other countries setting up and teaching how to use it. He set up one after the war with Iraq, litte country next to Iraq can't remember the name right now but they suffered from the war. As Suddam invaded their country. He is my only brother all that is left in my family, other then one cousin whom my mom raised with her sister and brother.(whom by the way was more like my brother too, and sisters. They lost their mom at a very young age.

Well today I got an email from my brother. They found a low grade cancerous tumor in his badder. He is all I have left and I so need all of you to pray for him. Surgrey is on the 19th of this month. Please pray that it is low grade and that it will not be found to be anything but that and has not spread. 

I am being selfish I know but I am not ready to lose another one in my family. I can't stop crying and that is so stupid. I lost my Dad a year back, just do not want to lose him too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to bragg a bit and at the end you will understand why.
> 
> I only have one brother whom I am so proud of. He was made an Associate Member of the Mayo Clini.This is an honor reserve. For Doctors only. He was not a Dr. He was the first person in the united States to use the Cat Scan. He wrote a book on it. He travel to other countries setting up and teaching how to use it. He set up one after the war with Iraq, litte country next to Iraq can't remember the name right now but they suffered from the war. As Suddam invaded their country. He is my only brother all that is left in my family, other then one cousin whom my mom raised with her sister and brother.(whom by the way was more like my brother too, and sisters. They lost their mom at a very young age.
> 
> ...


You're NOT selfish Yarnie, you're a loving sister. Prayers for your DB, that his tumour is contained and is benign and hasn't spread and that his surgeon successfully removes the whole mass. Prayers for quick healing. Love you Yarnie and will keep praying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to bragg a bit and at the end you will understand why.
> 
> I only have one brother whom I am so proud of. He was made an Associate Member of the Mayo Clini.This is an honor reserve. For Doctors only. He was not a Dr. He was the first person in the united States to use the Cat Scan. He wrote a book on it. He travel to other countries setting up and teaching how to use it. He set up one after the war with Iraq, litte country next to Iraq can't remember the name right now but they suffered from the war. As Suddam invaded their country. He is my only brother all that is left in my family, other then one cousin whom my mom raised with her sister and brother.(whom by the way was more like my brother too, and sisters. They lost their mom at a very young age.
> 
> ...


You are not selfish. You love your brother and don't want to lose him. You won't he will be find. We will pray for him to be ok. We will pray that the spot is not cancerous. We pray in the Name of Jesus for his total recovery. Don't worry Yarnie. He will be ok.
You brother is very successful. I know you are proud of him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't remember the year either. But will never forget that ice storm. Dog when I let her out to go to do her duty would not go out. A tree where she usual went fell just a few min.s after that. She was smarter then I was.
> 
> I love that winter. When Dad called from Fla. would always tell me the temps. down there warmer then up here. Not that Christmas. We were warmer then down there and he could not believe we didn't have snow. :XD:


Dogs have an inner sense. You gotta love dogs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not bad at all for you or Jinx's nice to get caught up with some sleep.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not bad at all! Good for you LL, hope you're well rested now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 5

You can live as close to Me as you choose. I set up no barriers between us; neither do I tear down barriers that you erect.

People tend to think their circumstances determine the quality of their lives. So they pour their energy into trying to control those situations. They feel happy when things are going well, and sad or frustrated when things dont turn out as theyd hoped. They rarely question this correlation between their circumstances and feelings. Yet it is possible to be content in any and every situation.

Put more energy into trusting Me and enjoying My Presence. Dont let your well-being depend on your circumstances. Instead, connect your joy to My precious promises:

I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go. I will meet all your needs according to My glorious riches. Nothing in all creation will be able to separate you from My Love.

"I have learned the secret of being content in any and every situation.
Philippians 4:12"

I am with you and will watch over you wherever you go, and I will bring you back to this land.
Genesis 28:15

And my God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus.
Philippians 4:19

For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Romans 8:3839


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you show it to us in a pic?


I'll try, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In Feb we have a hot week then a really cold week. If you don't get it done in the warm week you have missed it. To remember it is time to cut my roses back is Valentine's day. That is what P. Allen Smith says. :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm hoping the same as your DH. I put things to go then I did them back out then I put them to go. I keep telling myself if I haven't used it in a year I don't need it. Then the little guy on my shoulder whispers you might need it. But get rid of it. Then I wonder after it is gone if I should have kept it. :XD: :XD:


I'm like that too. Always second guess myself on whether I'll need that item I haven't used in 3 years. ;-)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Save it for 20 years, never use it. Throw it away or donate it and you will need it the next day.


Jokim said:


> I'm like that too. Always second guess myself on whether I'll need that item I haven't used in 3 years. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Probably. He is on PBS.
> I go by his house in town when I am in Little Rock. He has a spread in the hills but I haven't been there yet. He is a big deal in Ar.


I thought he was from Arkansas. So, what he says certainly applies to your growing climate. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sunday morning


Have a safe trip, Kitty. How long are you staying? Hope you don't get any snow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh he spreads it around too. Figures he would be in the hills.
> 
> I didn't know he has a (P)ersonal (B)uddy (S)lave. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to bragg a bit and at the end you will understand why.
> 
> I only have one brother whom I am so proud of. He was made an Associate Member of the Mayo Clini.This is an honor reserve. For Doctors only. He was not a Dr. He was the first person in the united States to use the Cat Scan. He wrote a book on it. He travel to other countries setting up and teaching how to use it. He set up one after the war with Iraq, litte country next to Iraq can't remember the name right now but they suffered from the war. As Suddam invaded their country. He is my only brother all that is left in my family, other then one cousin whom my mom raised with her sister and brother.(whom by the way was more like my brother too, and sisters. They lost their mom at a very young age.
> 
> ...


Oh, Yarnie, a BIG hug going your way, and LOTS and LOTS of prayers for your brother. ♥
To love your brother and not wanting to lose him is not selfish. It's a caring reaction to the news you received. Hugs and XX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Save it for 20 years, never use it. Throw it away or donate it and you will need it the next day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to have a weinie roast and somemores with your bonfire?


No Bumpy. I found 2 boxes of sparklers and some flower bloom fire works I bought last New Years Eve, and forgot about til now.

Wow its nearly 80 degrees outside. Unbelievable. I`m really loving this warm weather.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Mojave was a meticulous climate change scientist, atheist and unrepentant fan of practical jokes. As her final prank, she requested news of her demise be posted in your clique. The infection in her fractured ankle went septic if your curiosity demands satisfaction.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Save it for 20 years, never use it. Throw it away or donate it and you will need it the next day.


 :thumbup: :lol: We are looking for a gunning box we made 30years ago right now. I know we didn't throw it away. It is tucked in a corner somewhere. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I thought he was from Arkansas. So, what he says certainly applies to your growing climate. :thumbup:


Yes. His family is in the gardening business too. They have a landscaping place in LR.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> No Bumpy. I found 2 boxes of sparklers and some flower bloom fire works I bought last New Years Eve, and forgot about til now.
> 
> Wow its nearly 80 degrees outside. Unbelievable. I`m really loving this warm weather.


I am glad you are enjoying the weather. Have fun tonight.
It was 77 here today. We are going to get bad weather because of cooling. The temps are going to drop.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to bragg a bit and at the end you will understand why.
> 
> I only have one brother whom I am so proud of. He was made an Associate Member of the Mayo Clini.This is an honor reserve. For Doctors only. He was not a Dr. He was the first person in the united States to use the Cat Scan. He wrote a book on it. He travel to other countries setting up and teaching how to use it. He set up one after the war with Iraq, litte country next to Iraq can't remember the name right now but they suffered from the war. As Suddam invaded their country. He is my only brother all that is left in my family, other then one cousin whom my mom raised with her sister and brother.(whom by the way was more like my brother too, and sisters. They lost their mom at a very young age.
> 
> ...


You`re not at all selfish Yarny...quite the opposite.
My love and prayers to you and your brother....and to the doctors too.
My love and prayers surround you Yarnie ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight all. Chat again tomorrow, God willing.
God's Blessing.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think he is working the whole weekend but the guys and one girl will be hunting . My son will be off at 7:00 Thanksgiving night. We usually have the dinner around 1:00 and they take off for the deer woods until Sunday. The third is not a nurse yet. His next two test are coming up. Lord help the boy. Then he will graduate in Dec.


A quiet weekend for you with some of the family away. You can think about a "me" weekend. Are the tests after Thanksgiving or before?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A quiet weekend for you with some of the family away. You can think about a "me" weekend. Are the tests after Thanksgiving or before?


I am looking forward to some time alone. 
I think the test is Nov. 19th. Thanksgiving is the 26th. If he passed this time it will be it but if he fails just one more chance.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am looking forward to some time alone.
> I think the test is Nov. 19th. Thanksgiving is the 26th. If he passed this time it will be it but if he fails just one more chance.


I'll say a prayer for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 5
> 
> You can live as close to Me as you choose. I set up no barriers between us; neither do I tear down barriers that you erect.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB need to remember those words today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll say a prayer for him.


me too. He will pass with all the prayers going up for him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, Yarnie, a BIG hug going your way, and LOTS and LOTS of prayers for your brother. ♥
> To love your brother and not wanting to lose him is not selfish. It's a caring reaction to the news you received. Hugs and XX♥


Thank you Jokim it means a lot to me .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`re not at all selfish Yarny...quite the opposite.
> My love and prayers to you and your brother....and to the doctors too.
> My love and prayers surround you Yarnie ♥♥♥


Oh Wee Bee thank you, you have so much going on in your life and that you care means a lot to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

You were talking about Pooh yesterday Yarnie ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You were talking about Pooh yesterday Yarnie ....


Thank you WCK, I have always loved Pooh. Such a wise old bear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You were talking about Pooh yesterday Yarnie ....


That is perfect!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew it was too good to last. It is winter in Wisconsin. A drop from 70+ yesterday to low 40's this a.m. Brr. 
Got up early and turned on t.v. I think by Christmas I will be very sick of Christmas movies. How about you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> I knew it was too good to last. It is winter in Wisconsin. A drop from 70+ yesterday to low 40's this a.m. Brr.
> Got up early and turned on t.v. I think by Christmas I will be very sick of Christmas movies. How about you?


Oh know what you mean about weather can't stand the cold after such nice weather.

Not only Christmas movies but going into stores and the christmas decorations. It isn't even Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> I knew it was too good to last. It is winter in Wisconsin. A drop from 70+ yesterday to low 40's this a.m. Brr.
> Got up early and turned on t.v. I think by Christmas I will be very sick of Christmas movies. How about you?


Sorry to hear that Jinx.
It was chilly when I woke up here in WV too. but it is getting warmer. Hopefully I won`t have to put the electric fireplace on til tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

ISIS shot the plane down. What is this world coming to?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

GAli what is going on in your part of world.

Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.

LTL miss you hope everything is o.k.

Jayne hope you are on your way to Fla. and things have settle a bit and husband better.

Solo are you o.k.? or are you out camping?

WeeBee how was the bon Fire? and visit with son.


Bonnie how are you doing miss your chat at night.


Hope you have a good day today. Have a safe trip home to visit with Mom and Dad.


JOey how are you doing? Sure busy as always. 

KC are you o.k.

LL have you gotten things where you want them and have it all done in new house. How are the Dogs adjusting. 

Jokim are you done with outside work? 

Men from power company came this morning to remove tree's at seven this AM. Getting ready to put new electical lines in before next summer and the replacing of bridge.

Taking cedar trees out and part of the big pine tree as all are in the way of moving power lines in more. Love of my life happy gets to watch the men work. I am happy cause he is to busy to bug me about something. 

Have a good blessed day all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> ISIS shot the plane down. What is this world coming to?


The world is become the mental hospital for the insane people.

They are running it and we are the ones who will pay for it. Normal is not the way of the world any more. The more nuts you are the better you are excepted.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB sure you are just being normal old self. Ha Ha.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> ISIS shot the plane down. What is this world coming to?


It was an 'inside' job, according to Fox News. In the same segment, they also reported that US airport workers, hired recently, have not been vetted properly. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli what is going on in your part of world.
> 
> Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie. Outside work is all done. Just cut my last two roses. Very fragrant... 
Now I'm starting on the basement!! Right now there are paths, hope to clean it all out before Christmas, and I'm not even talking about my 'yarn cave'!  :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli what is going on in your part of world.
> 
> Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.
> 
> ...


We are coming along. How about you YL?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It was an 'inside' job, according to Fox News. In the same segment, they also reported that US airport workers, hired recently, have not been vetted properly. :shock:


Terrible!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The world is become the mental hospital for the insane people.
> 
> They are running it and we are the ones who will pay for it. Normal is not the way of the world any more. The more nuts you are the better you are excepted.


Spot on, Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Talk later. Work waiting  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll say a prayer for him.


Thanks. He needs it. If he doesn't pass he will have to pay his loan back and will not get to work as a nurse . Not a graduate.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The world is become the mental hospital for the insane people.
> 
> They are running it and we are the ones who will pay for it. Normal is not the way of the world any more. The more nuts you are the better you are excepted.


Yes. Evil is loose and doing its thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB sure you are just being normal old self. Ha Ha.


So you mean you heard about me stapling my own finger yesterday? How could one do that to themselves ? I had to pull it out with my teeth. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :wink: 
I am getting a tetanus shot next week I hope it is not too late. :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you mean you heard about me stapling my own finger yesterday? How could one do that to themselves ? I had to pull it out with my teeth. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :wink:
> I am getting a tetanus shot next week I hope it is not too late. :wink:


Oh, no! I am sorry! Your teeth! Yes, get a shot. How does it feel?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no! I am sorry! Your teeth! Yes, get a shot. How does it feel?


My thumb is ok. I made it bleed. I am tough.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My thumb is ok. I made it bleed. I am tough.


Wash it good. Make sure you get a shot.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was warm enough here that we had fog.
> 
> Jinx Joey do you remember the Christmas where we had no snow. I remember friend and I drove around town with windows down looking at christmas outdoor decorations. We were looking for the Griswold house. The movie Chev Chase made with all the christmas decorations . We found a couple that would give Griswold's house competition. Thats what happens when you have two crazy women and lack of snow and looking for fun. Only in Wisconsin can one get away with it. :roll:


We've had fog all week. We had some wicked T-storms yesterday, with hail in some areas.

El nino is supposed to keep our temps normal this winter, usually in the 40's. We should get a bit more moisture also as the jet stream moves north. They didn't say if this moisture will be snow or rain. As long as it's not another ice storm, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> If I do wake up, I'll get up and read or have a mindless knitting project. But then I doze off in my rocking chair.
> 
> How is your scarf coming along? I'm winding and sorting yarn to take to Edmonton on Sun.; going to visit my parents for a few days. This will be the last trip til spring. I talked to Mom yesterday and they had big, fluffy snowflakes falling yesterday morning. But it all melted by the afternoon. Hope there is no snow while I'm there.


Have a good visit with your family WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm hoping the same as your DH. I put things to go then I did them back out then I put them to go. I keep telling myself if I haven't used it in a year I don't need it. Then the little guy on my shoulder whispers you might need it. But get rid of it. Then I wonder after it is gone if I should have kept it. :XD: :XD:


Yarnie, don't listen to him. All he wants to do is get you in trouble with yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh they would have won hands down next to the Griswolds house.
> 
> It amaze me how people can do that and buy all of that stuff and electricity has to cost a fortune. Do you know how many present they could buy with all that money that went into that.
> 
> Wonder where they store it all after the holidays.


I watch the Christmas light shows on TLC and HGTV every year. I love to see what people do with their displays. In the interviews, people have said they had electricians set up new electric boxes for them to only accommodate the lights = some of the larger displays require 2 or more boxes. As far as storage goes, most people use every place in their house, and/or get separate sheds to store the lights and decorations. A few even rent storage units. No matter what the cost is, it's obvious that these people love doing it and enjoy seeing others enjoy it as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jinx said:


> I knew it was too good to last. It is winter in Wisconsin. A drop from 70+ yesterday to low 40's this a.m. Brr.
> Got up early and turned on t.v. I think by Christmas I will be very sick of Christmas movies. How about you?


Kmart showed a Christmas commercial in August. That made me sick of it way to early.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli what is going on in your part of world.
> 
> Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.
> 
> ...


They should put the electrical lines underground. We have that here and don't have a problem in bad weather. The only time we have problems is when the main sections go down. Cable and phone lines have been underground for a long time, why doesn't your electric company get with the program? Most of the time when the power goes out, it's because trees fall on the lines or ice builds up, or a car accident takes out a pole. All of that can be avoided with underground lines.

Everything's fine here. Camper is in standby mode for now.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Yarnie. Outside work is all done. Just cut my last two roses. Very fragrant...
> Now I'm starting on the basement!! Right now there are paths, hope to clean it all out before Christmas, and I'm not even talking about my 'yarn cave'!  :XD:


I am so jealous, you have a "yarn cave".


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am so jealous, you have a "yarn cave".


I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli what is going on in your part of world.
> 
> Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.
> 
> ...


Our oldest son went back to Kentucky at 11am today Yarny, thanks for asking. I sent him back with a ton of leftovers, I was worried about him getting caught up in traffic, but he made it back to his apartment in Kentucky safe and sound.
On Wednesday I even got the added bonus of our youngest son spending time with us, and eating dinner with us too. He didn`t want any leftovers though. He just left with the cord from his electric throw that he left in his room by accident.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our oldest son went back to Kentucky at 11am today Yarny, thanks for asking. I sent him back with a ton of leftovers, I was worried about him getting caught up in traffic, but he made it back to his apartment in Kentucky safe and sound.
> On Wednesday I even got the added bonus of our youngest son spending time with us, and eating dinner with us too. He didn`t want any leftovers though. He just left with the cord from his electric throw that he left in his room by accident.


I am glad you got to spend time with both of your boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 6

Seek to please Me above all else. As you journey through today, there will be many choice-points along your way. Most of the days decisions will be small ones you have to make quickly. You need some rule of thumb to help you make good choices. Many peoples decisions are a combination of their habitual responses and their desire to please themselves or others. This is not My way for you. Strive to please Me in everything, not just in major decisions. This is possible only to the extent that you are living in close communion with Me. When My Presence is your deepest delight, you know almost instinctively what will please Me. A quick glance at Me is all you need to make the right choice. Delight yourself in Me more and more; seek My pleasure in all you do.

The one who sent me is with me; he has not left me alone, for I always do what pleases him.
John 8:29

By faith Enoch was taken from this life, so that he did not experience death; he could not be found, because God had taken him away. For before he was taken, he was commended as one who pleased God. And without faith it is impossible to please God, because anyone who comes to him must believe that he exists and that he rewards those who earnestly seek him.
Hebrews 11:56

Delight yourself in the Lord and he will give you the desires of your heart.
Psalm 37:4


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you mean you heard about me stapling my own finger yesterday? How could one do that to themselves ? I had to pull it out with my teeth. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :wink:
> I am getting a tetanus shot next week I hope it is not too late. :wink:


Well just knew you would be up to something . Another chapter in your book of life.

Am sorry though that had to hurt. Hope you didn't damage a tooth too. Shot good idea. With the way things go think you should keep it up to date.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our oldest son went back to Kentucky at 11am today Yarny, thanks for asking. I sent him back with a ton of leftovers, I was worried about him getting caught up in traffic, but he made it back to his apartment in Kentucky safe and sound.
> On Wednesday I even got the added bonus of our youngest son spending time with us, and eating dinner with us too. He didn`t want any leftovers though. He just left with the cord from his electric throw that he left in his room by accident.


Oh you had a lovely week. Did you get some sleep after all was done?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I watch the Christmas light shows on TLC and HGTV every year. I love to see what people do with their displays. In the interviews, people have said they had electricians set up new electric boxes for them to only accommodate the lights = some of the larger displays require 2 or more boxes. As far as storage goes, most people use every place in their house, and/or get separate sheds to store the lights and decorations. A few even rent storage units. No matter what the cost is, it's obvious that these people love doing it and enjoy seeing others enjoy it as well.


Oh I love them too. But the house's i am discribbing are off the wall nuts. No ryme or reason to them at all. Just an over lode of things and make no sense . Like the Griswold the movie.

The town near us has a park that you can drive through all lite up and beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


Now that is a place I would love. Do you find yarn that you didn't know you had?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our oldest son went back to Kentucky at 11am today Yarny, thanks for asking. I sent him back with a ton of leftovers, I was worried about him getting caught up in traffic, but he made it back to his apartment in Kentucky safe and sound.
> On Wednesday I even got the added bonus of our youngest son spending time with us, and eating dinner with us too. He didn`t want any leftovers though. He just left with the cord from his electric throw that he left in his room by accident.


WendyBee - a ton of leftovers - that's wonderful. That is what mom's are for. Glad he is back to Kentucky safely. Glad your youngest could spend time with you. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 6
> 
> Seek to please Me above all else. As you journey through today, there will be many choice-points along your way. Most of the days decisions will be small ones you have to make quickly. You need some rule of thumb to help you make good choices. Many peoples decisions are a combination of their habitual responses and their desire to please themselves or others. This is not My way for you. Strive to please Me in everything, not just in major decisions. This is possible only to the extent that you are living in close communion with Me. When My Presence is your deepest delight, you know almost instinctively what will please Me. A quick glance at Me is all you need to make the right choice. Delight yourself in Me more and more; seek My pleasure in all you do.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is a place I would love. Do you find yarn that you didn't know you had?


I love your words: "Yarn Cave".. I have one, too. It is a place of peace!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Amen.


yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love your words: "Yarn Cave".. I have one, too. It is a place of peace!


me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too. :thumbup:


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Good night Yarnlady and everyone...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> GAli what is going on in your part of world.
> 
> Thumper sure you are busy making things for new baby.
> 
> ...


How did the tree removal go Yarnie? Did the crew do a good job of cleaing up after themselves? Can you use the wood or was it hauled away?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hi Yarnie. Outside work is all done. Just cut my last two roses. Very fragrant...
> Now I'm starting on the basement!! Right now there are paths, hope to clean it all out before Christmas, and I'm not even talking about my 'yarn cave'!  :XD:


or pleasure room :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks. He needs it. If he doesn't pass he will have to pay his loan back and will not get to work as a nurse . Not a graduate.


He got very close on the last exam so now he knows where he needs to put in extra effort. Hopefully he doesn't get nervous and freeze up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So you mean you heard about me stapling my own finger yesterday? How could one do that to themselves ? I had to pull it out with my teeth. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll: :wink:
> I am getting a tetanus shot next week I hope it is not too late. :wink:


 :shock: OUCH! Put anti-bacterial ointment on and watch for redness.

I didn't actually staple myself, but I did stab a bent staple through my finger - I had to straighten out one end and then pull it out. We're twins!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> They should put the electrical lines underground. We have that here and don't have a problem in bad weather. The only time we have problems is when the main sections go down. Cable and phone lines have been underground for a long time, why doesn't your electric company get with the program? Most of the time when the power goes out, it's because trees fall on the lines or ice builds up, or a car accident takes out a pole. All of that can be avoided with underground lines.
> 
> Everything's fine here. Camper is in standby mode for now.


Most of the lines in this area are still above ground (including phone & cable). Newer subdivisions install underground lines but the cost of burying existing lines is too high.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I am so jealous, you have a "yarn cave".


A perfect yarn room -- a couple of cats (or dogs) and a few balls of yarn :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our oldest son went back to Kentucky at 11am today Yarny, thanks for asking. I sent him back with a ton of leftovers, I was worried about him getting caught up in traffic, but he made it back to his apartment in Kentucky safe and sound.
> On Wednesday I even got the added bonus of our youngest son spending time with us, and eating dinner with us too. He didn`t want any leftovers though. He just left with the cord from his electric throw that he left in his room by accident.


Glad you got to visit with both of your boys Wendy! How was your bonfire?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 6
> 
> Seek to please Me above all else. As you journey through today, there will be many choice-points along your way. Most of the days decisions will be small ones you have to make quickly. You need some rule of thumb to help you make good choices. Many peoples decisions are a combination of their habitual responses and their desire to please themselves or others. This is not My way for you. Strive to please Me in everything, not just in major decisions. This is possible only to the extent that you are living in close communion with Me. When My Presence is your deepest delight, you know almost instinctively what will please Me. A quick glance at Me is all you need to make the right choice. Delight yourself in Me more and more; seek My pleasure in all you do.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: OUCH! Put anti-bacterial ointment on and watch for redness.
> 
> I didn't actually staple myself, but I did stab a bent staple through my finger - I had to straighten out one end and then pull it out. We're twins!


I did it right in front of Dh. He said he couldn't believe his eyes. It was totally stapled to my thumb.
Ouch you had to bend it? I would have past out. We need to carry pliars in our pockets. We are kin aren't we? :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect yarn room -- a couple of cats (or dogs) and a few balls of yarn :roll:


The only thing missing is ice cream!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did it right in front of Dh. He said he couldn't believe his eyes. It was totally stapled to my thumb.
> Ouch you had to bend it? I would have past out. We need to carry pliars in our pockets. We are kin aren't we? :-o


Pliers are a good idea. Lucky for me I didn't have any witnesses  but DH just looked at me when I was explaining what happened to my finger.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The only thing missing is ice cream!


That's right, need to change the Wool truck outside the window into an Ice Cream truck and add a box of chocolates next to the coffee cup. Yarnie where are those Ice Cream bandits when we need them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pliers are a good idea. Lucky for me I didn't have any witnesses  but DH just looked at me when I was explaining what happened to my finger.


My Dh has witnessed a lot . But so have I.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My Dh has witnessed a lot . But so have I.


Could he write a book too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could he write a book too?


Yes! You have no idea. God put is together for a reason. :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning everyone. I am going to conquer the world today. The sun is out and inspiring me to get a lot accomplished. Of course, first things first. Coffee and knitting come before all the foolishness of cooking and cleaning. Right?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am going to conquer the world today. The sun is out and inspiring me to get a lot accomplished. Of course, first things first. Coffee and knitting come before all the foolishness of cooking and cleaning. Right?


Right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Geeper morning started no in a way wanted. Carbon Monoxide Alanm went off. 

Hubby went and got neighbor as he had a problem with monoxide in his house.
Brought detecter over and it's o.k just need new alarm. 

Wasn't dress yet still had PJ"s on hadn't taken a shower. Amazing how fast one could get dress and out of here. What did I grab to take out with me. Of course my purse, it had all I needed phone money credit card. Here I always said would grab my bible first. Funny when your scared what you really do. 

Cup apple cinnamon tea to calm me done. Just a thought do you know tea has more caffine then coffee. Can you tell I am off the wagon nervous. But boy am I awake. 

God bless our neighbor would not know what to do if he moved. He fixes everything for us. He also mowes lawn for those who have problems . snow blowes everyones houses on this block except ours with two snow blowers hubby can do it himself. But if he couldn't neighbor would do it. What would we do without him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. I am going to conquer the world today. The sun is out and inspiring me to get a lot accomplished. Of course, first things first. Coffee and knitting come before all the foolishness of cooking and cleaning. Right?


Now thats the only way to do it lady. Like your additude.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How did the tree removal go Yarnie? Did the crew do a good job of cleaing up after themselves? Can you use the wood or was it hauled away?


very nice they had a chipper with them so everything was cleaned upThey were ceder trees would have like to save a bit of it and put in my smaller yarn and computer and storage room . But alast it was not to be. Probably just as well as it would go into shop and never come out to be cut into small peices. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right, need to change the Wool truck outside the window into an Ice Cream truck and add a box of chocolates next to the coffee cup. Yarnie where are those Ice Cream bandits when we need them?


We will have to get Bonnie back on the job she is the one who organize the thing with you know who else whose name will not be mention as she is hanging around waiting for the next ice cream spree. We need someone to do a coffee and chocolate raid now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Could he write a book too?


 :shock: :-D :-D :-D

That is why he married her, life is a full house with the two of them


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Geeper morning started no in a way wanted. Carbon Monoxide Alanm went off.
> 
> Hubby went and got neighbor as he had a problem with monoxide in his house.
> Brought detecter over and it's o.k just need new alarm.
> ...


Sorry this happened, YL. My husband was known in the neighborhood for doing things - a lot of heavy duty things (plowing, fixing, cutting trees) for neighbors. I don't know what I would do without him...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Geeper morning started no in a way wanted. Carbon Monoxide Alanm went off.
> 
> Hubby went and got neighbor as he had a problem with monoxide in his house.
> Brought detecter over and it's o.k just need new alarm.
> ...


I am so scared of carbon monoxide. I am glad we don't have gas. I even got rid of the gas logs in our fireplace. Did your alarm go off? The reminder to change the batteries is when the time changes. I am thankful you are ok. XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so scared of carbon monoxide. I am glad we don't have gas. I even got rid of the gas logs in our fireplace. Did you alarm go off? The reminder to change the batteries is when the time changes. I am thankful you are ok. XX


yes that is why we panic, and had batteries changed a month ago. Alarm is bad according to neighbor so out to get new ones. Yes alarm went off scared me and hubby. Neighbor had it happen to him so knew how to check for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes that is why we panic, and had batteries changed a month ago. Alarm is bad according to neighbor so out to get new ones. Yes alarm went off scared me and hubby. Neighbor had it happen to him so knew how to check for it.


Gas is frightening, but we have it anyway.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you had a lovely week. Did you get some sleep after all was done?


Some well deserved sleep yes thanks Yarny. 
Although I woke up at 6.30 this morning which I was quite happy about as I have more knitting time. I have almost finished one cat blankie.
And talking of cats, hubby took a pic of next doors cat Butter last night. He is so gorgeous. I call him Georgie Butt. Will post it later. I wish he would come up herr to visit like his sister Socks does.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gas is frightening, but we have it anyway.


We do to it is cheaper then electricity with all the electric companies getting permisson to raise prices.

Has to be a bit cheaper for you CB as your weather stays warmer in winter.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love my 'yarn cave'. Every time I go down there to get some yarn, I feel like I'm in my own LYS. It's a knitter's dream! :thumbup: :XD: :wink:


I am so jealous Jokim. Viewing my yarn stash would take all of 3 seconds LOL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Some well deserved sleep yes thanks Yarny.
> Although I woke up at 6.30 this morning which I was quite happy about as I have more knitting time. I have almost finished one cat blankie.
> And talking of cats, hubby took a pic of next doors cat Butter last night. He is so gorgeous. I call him Georgie Butt. Will post it later. I wish he would come up herr to visit like his sister Socks does.


Looking forward to seeing Georgie Butt. To funny you must have gotten a good nights sleep you are full of funnies today.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WendyBee - a ton of leftovers - that's wonderful. That is what mom's are for. Glad he is back to Kentucky safely. Glad your youngest could spend time with you. Hugs.


Thanks Lucy. It`s wonderful that both my sons know they can come home for a good meal.
Our youngest promised he would be here for Thanksgiving. Not sure about my oldest son yet.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. It`s wonderful that both my sons know they can come home for a good meal.
> Our youngest promised he would be here for Thanksgiving. Not sure about my oldest son yet.


Wonderful! You'll have a great Thanksgiving! Make everything they like!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Please get a new detector today. I hate to be the grim reaper, but maybe by the time your neighbor got there the carbon monoxide has dissipated enough that it did not set off an alarm. Do not have to hang the new alarm. Just let it sit on the table with batteries in it, until you have time to hang it.
Hubby was the guy that did the snow blowing for neighbors. All winter long he had brownies, cookies, and cakes from thankful neighbors.
One neighbor fixed a fancy tray with a wide array of beautiful treats. Her hubby delivered the tray. The wife about fainted when she realized hubby has delivered the tray with all the broken pieces and crumbs. We enjoyed that tray plus the one the wife delivered.


theyarnlady said:


> Geeper morning started no in a way wanted. Carbon Monoxide Alanm went off.
> 
> Hubby went and got neighbor as he had a problem with monoxide in his house.
> Brought detecter over and it's o.k just need new alarm.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Please get a new detector today. I hate to be the grim reaper, but maybe by the time your neighbor got there the carbon monoxide has dissipated enough that it did not set off an alarm. Do not have to hang the new alarm. Just let it sit on the table with batteries in it, until you have time to hang it.
> Hubby was the guy that did the snow blowing for neighbors. All winter long he had brownies, cookies, and cakes from thankful neighbors.
> One neighbor fixed a fancy tray with a wide array of beautiful treats. Her hubby delivered the tray. The wife about fainted when she realized hubby has delivered the tray with all the broken pieces and crumbs. We enjoyed that tray plus the one the wife delivered.


We are going to go to madison and get a new one. Neighbor went into every room and his did not go off at all. But to be safe we are getting new ones. That is nice of you to worry thank you.

Poor lady after all that work and hubby got in trouble for all of it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you got to visit with both of your boys Wendy! How was your bonfire?


It was wonderful thanks westy. I killed two birds with one stone and used the bonfire as an opportunity to really clean out my sons bedroom. There were 7...yes 7 large bags of junk I burnt from his room alone. Not to mention loads of branches, twigs, leaves and about 6 bags of cardboard I had been saving for months.
Another added bonus is that I hoped it would keep the deer away from the woods. I do so hate deer season. it always brings a tear to my eye when I hear gunshots.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Looking forward to seeing Georgie Butt. To funny you must have gotten a good nights sleep you are full of funnies today.


Ask and you shall receive Yarny.
Here is the pic hubby took last night. Isn`t he gorgeous. And he has the sweetest temperment.
Whenever Georgie Butt is outside I use hubbys binoculars to watch him. Hubby reckons I`m a stalker.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the lines in this area are still above ground (including phone & cable). Newer subdivisions install underground lines but the cost of burying existing lines is too high.


Our cable company has a machine that digs the line, inserts the cable and closes up the hole in one motion. That's how they run the cable line from the box at the street to your house.

They get a lot of ice storms south of us. Those cities are all talking about burying the electric lines because it would be cheaper and safer in the long run. Usually after an ice storm, the last customers that get their power back have gone without from 10 to 30 days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect yarn room -- a couple of cats (or dogs) and a few balls of yarn :roll:


Perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is a place I would love. Do you find yarn that you didn't know you had?


Well, sometimes it takes a moment to remember, 'oh, that's what that yarn is.' 
I separate my yarn by weight and type and projects, etc.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love your words: "Yarn Cave".. I have one, too. It is a place of peace!


Yes, it is a place of peace. Alone in the quiet, just planning my next project. Very relaxing, LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> or pleasure room :XD:


Ha, ha! Kitty, I wish my cave looked so neat! Right now there are boxes, bags and loose stuff on the floor. But, I'll get to it and it'll be spiffy in a month or two (have to finish the basement proper, first).  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect yarn room -- a couple of cats (or dogs) and a few balls of yarn :roll:


My cat used to chew the yarn. I taught her not to do that. She leaves my yarn alone now. But I do have a yarn room, in the basement, that was at one time a root cellar. It's dry and just the right size for the amount of yarn I have, but I'll have to stop buying yarn pretty soon, or I won't have anymore space. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did it right in front of Dh. He said he couldn't believe his eyes. It was totally stapled to my thumb.
> Ouch you had to bend it? I would have past out. We need to carry pliars in our pockets. We are kin aren't we? :-o


I feel both of your pain! Ouch!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


Jokim said:


> My cat used to chew the yarn. I taught her not to do that. She leaves my yarn alone now. But I do have a yarn room, in the basement, that was at one time a root cellar. It's dry and just the right size for the amount of yarn I have, but I'll have to stop buying yarn pretty soon, or I won't have anymore space. :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


Knitting faster, now there's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I always think if I am close to running out of yarn, if I knit faster I will have sufficient yarn. Gosh, that doesn't always work. Well really, it never works.


Jokim said:


> Knitting faster, now there's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is a place of peace. Alone in the quiet, just planning my next project. Very relaxing, LL.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My cat used to chew the yarn. I taught her not to do that. She leaves my yarn alone now. But I do have a yarn room, in the basement, that was at one time a root cellar. It's dry and just the right size for the amount of yarn I have, but I'll have to stop buying yarn pretty soon, or I won't have anymore space. :roll:


How did you teach her?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


Yes Ma`am
I`m already on it jinx. I got up 2 hours earlier this morning. 
This afternoon I finished one kitty blanket, now I`m working some more on that yellow/green afghan.

:mrgreen:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


Yes Ma`am
I`m already on it jinx. I got up 2 hours earlier this morning. 
This afternoon I finished one kitty blanket, now I`m working some more on that yellow/green afghan.

:mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Yarny.
> Here is the pic hubby took last night. Isn`t he gorgeous. And he has the sweetest temperment.
> Whenever Georgie Butt is outside I use hubbys binoculars to watch him. Hubby reckons I`m a stalker.


Oh I would love to cuddle with him. Can see why you want him to move in with you.

But your a nice stalker.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was wonderful thanks westy. I killed two birds with one stone and used the bonfire as an opportunity to really clean out my sons bedroom. There were 7...yes 7 large bags of junk I burnt from his room alone. Not to mention loads of branches, twigs, leaves and about 6 bags of cardboard I had been saving for months.
> Another added bonus is that I hoped it would keep the deer away from the woods. I do so hate deer season. it always brings a tear to my eye when I hear gunshots.


It would bother me too. But as husband is a hunter and we use the meat. Well we did use the meat . He is now an arm chair hunter. Goes out once maybe twice and that is it. Have not had a deer for about five years.

Bonfire sounds nice. Good clean up too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh do not do anything so drastic as stop buying yarn. Just knit more and faster.


or she could give it to use to store for her. But then we might have to use it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How did you teach her?


Saying 'No' to her in a very stern voice, and having a spray bottle of water around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Geeper morning started no in a way wanted. Carbon Monoxide Alanm went off.
> 
> Hubby went and got neighbor as he had a problem with monoxide in his house.
> Brought detecter over and it's o.k just need new alarm.
> ...


Scary start to your day Yarnie! God bless your neighbour but please check out your furnace and any other gas appliances!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We will have to get Bonnie back on the job she is the one who organize the thing with you know who else whose name will not be mention as she is hanging around waiting for the next ice cream spree. We need someone to do a coffee and chocolate raid now.


Bonnie -- we NEED you!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> :shock: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> That is why he married her, life is a full house with the two of them


 :lol: :XD: Life with the Bumpkins, adventure waiting around every corner!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry this happened, YL. My husband was known in the neighborhood for doing things - a lot of heavy duty things (plowing, fixing, cutting trees) for neighbors. I don't know what I would do without him...


It's good to have a handy husband LL. Your former neighbours must miss the two of you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so scared of carbon monoxide. I am glad we don't have gas. I even got rid of the gas logs in our fireplace. Did your alarm go off? The reminder to change the batteries is when the time changes. I am thankful you are ok. XX


We had gas furnace and water heater back in Alberta, but don't have it here. We used CO detectors when we had the wood burning stove but since we switched to the pellet stove we've unplugged them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We do to it is cheaper then electricity with all the electric companies getting permisson to raise prices.
> 
> Has to be a bit cheaper for you CB as your weather stays warmer in winter.


Natural gas is available in the area the last few years but it wasn't when we first moved here. Homes were heated with electric, wood, oil or propane. We decided not to convert because the cost of installing the gas line and the monthly admin fees would take quite a while to pay out. We are economic with electric and DH's wind turbines reduce our electricity needs too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> This is a good reminder, I usually forget about the CO alarm. I will get new batteries for it.
> 
> I will be spending much of my time getting ready for this next tax season. We have all day classes Monday and Tuesday. I'm looking forward to it as both daughter and youngest son will be going too. It will be good to spend that time together.


Good reminder for the CO alarm and nice to have the opportunity to spend time with your kids :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It was wonderful thanks westy. I killed two birds with one stone and used the bonfire as an opportunity to really clean out my sons bedroom. There were 7...yes 7 large bags of junk I burnt from his room alone. Not to mention loads of branches, twigs, leaves and about 6 bags of cardboard I had been saving for months.
> Another added bonus is that I hoped it would keep the deer away from the woods. I do so hate deer season. it always brings a tear to my eye when I hear gunshots.


Good that you could purge Wendy! Anything your DS left behind, he wouldn't miss.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We do to it is cheaper then electricity with all the electric companies getting permisson to raise prices.
> 
> Has to be a bit cheaper for you CB as your weather stays warmer in winter.


We are out of the city limits no gas here. We rented a butane tank for the logs. It was expense since I was always thinking I had a headache from the gas I sold the logs. We started out with a fireplace then stove, then logs now back to fireplace that we haven't used in a few years. We have been all electric for almost 38 years. Weather electricity is cheaper than the warm month. We have our upstairs a/c on for about 9months out of the year. We had to paid for Katrina on our bill. I don't know what we are paying for now. The bill never goes down just up. :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. It`s wonderful that both my sons know they can come home for a good meal.
> Our youngest promised he would be here for Thanksgiving. Not sure about my oldest son yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Please get a new detector today. I hate to be the grim reaper, but maybe by the time your neighbor got there the carbon monoxide has dissipated enough that it did not set off an alarm. Do not have to hang the new alarm. Just let it sit on the table with batteries in it, until you have time to hang it.
> Hubby was the guy that did the snow blowing for neighbors. All winter long he had brownies, cookies, and cakes from thankful neighbors.
> One neighbor fixed a fancy tray with a wide array of beautiful treats. Her hubby delivered the tray. The wife about fainted when she realized hubby has delivered the tray with all the broken pieces and crumbs. We enjoyed that tray plus the one the wife delivered.


Nice Dh. He deserved the treats.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Ask and you shall receive Yarny.
> Here is the pic hubby took last night. Isn`t he gorgeous. And he has the sweetest temperment.
> Whenever Georgie Butt is outside I use hubbys binoculars to watch him. Hubby reckons I`m a stalker.


Mr. Georgie is a very handsome boy Wendy; I'd love watching him too :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is a good reminder, I usually forget about the CO alarm. I will get new batteries for it.
> 
> I will be spending much of my time getting ready for this next tax season. We have all day classes Monday and Tuesday. I'm looking forward to it as both daughter and youngest son will be going too. It will be good to spend that time together.


You love your work plus it will be nice to spend it with both kids.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My cat used to chew the yarn. I taught her not to do that. She leaves my yarn alone now. But I do have a yarn room, in the basement, that was at one time a root cellar. It's dry and just the right size for the amount of yarn I have, but I'll have to stop buying yarn pretty soon, or I won't have anymore space. :roll:


I was lucky -- our cats were usually good with yarn. I can leave it out and have never had a problem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day CB? Have you got a good supply of popcorn on hand? I should go pack my bag; off to visit my parents early tomorrow morning. Will be in Edmonton in time for lunch with my parents and DB#3 and SIL. Hopefully without snow while I'm there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day CB? Have you got a good supply of popcorn on hand? I should go pack my bag; off to visit my parents early tomorrow morning. Will be in Edmonton in time for lunch with my parents and DB#3 and SIL. Hopefully without snow while I'm there.


It was fun early this morning. Lots of laughs. Then I had to get to work. I have been cleaning out stuff . My son also brought a big load of camper clothes to wash. Took me 2 days. The family owes me chores now. :lol: 
Enjoy your family. Don't worry about us on Denim.We have lots of popcorn to go around while you are gone. You will be missed. Drop in if you can. Prayer for a safe trip with no snow. XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had furnace check last week so it is o.k. 

Went to Mad city and have two new carbon monoxide alarms. Also they include smoke detectors too. 

They are so sweet a voice comes on and says carbon monoxide and then it beeps and beeps and beeps louder. We have them on the counter in kitchen to make sure they are working right.

Gas is cheaper here. It maybe because we live near the Capitol of Wisconsin. As more lines ect. But that is about to change as governement has told companys to shut down coal fired plants. So we know what will happen there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We had a cat that thought I needed my yarn with me. If I left a skein of yarn where she could get it, she would bring it to my chair. Sometimes if the needles came out there would be a trail of unraveled yarn. I don't have her anymore. she went outside one night and didn't come home.


Cute that she wanted to be helpful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

kitty plays better than I can ...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=559589570800606


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We had a cat that thought I needed my yarn with me. If I left a skein of yarn where she could get it, she would bring it to my chair. Sometimes if the needles came out there would be a trail of unraveled yarn. I don't have her anymore. she went outside one night and didn't come home.


Did you ever get a new cat Joey?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You go girl! Maybe if you did not waste any time sleeping you would see a reduction in the amount of yarn. ;^)


WendyBee said:


> Yes Ma`am
> I`m already on it jinx. I got up 2 hours earlier this morning.
> This afternoon I finished one kitty blanket, now I`m working some more on that yellow/green afghan.
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a nice thought. Of course we would be more than willing to help out a friend.


theyarnlady said:


> or she could give it to use to store for her. But then we might have to use it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Saying 'No' to her in a very stern voice, and having a spray bottle of water around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had gas furnace and water heater back in Alberta, but don't have it here. We used CO detectors when we had the wood burning stove but since we switched to the pellet stove we've unplugged them.


Sounds cozy in your house!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> What a nice thought. Of course we would be more than willing to help out a friend.


Amen jinx

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning ladys of DP. Lots to do today knitting most of it. Love football games . I do not concentrate on knitting and make mistakes. Only watch football when husband yells then have to look and see what is going on. 

Good day here cold but sun.

Everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo, think because it is expensive lines will never be buried here. 

Cable wires are buried here. At least in this area. Sure Joey and Jinx can explain what is happening near them.


Love of my life told me tree trimmers left some ceder tree logs. Told him good we can cut up some peices and put in to things like my yarn. 

Off to having fun now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

All the lines are buried around here. The cable t.v. lines are so close to the surface that they often get cut. Then they just bury another one. We must have 5 in our back yard. The telephone lines are so old that when we had a landline it would not work if it was raining. Now the phone line is needed for internet and it does not always work if it is raining. We have not been without power since the electrical lines were buried. Yeah!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> All the lines are buried around here. The cable t.v. lines are so close to the surface that they often get cut. Then they just bury another one. We must have 5 in our back yard. The telephone lines are so old that when we had a landline it would not work if it was raining. Now the phone line is needed for internet and it does not always work if it is raining. We have not been without power since the electrical lines were buried. Yeah!


would like our electric lines buried. Great no internet sucks . We are getting new phone lines and a boxes when new bridge goes in not happy with that. Box that is. Oh well living in the dark ages seems to be the thing in this state. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 8

Learn to appreciate difficult days. Be stimulated by the challenges you encounter along your way. As you journey through rough terrain with Me, gain confidence from your knowledge that together we can handle anything. This knowledge is comprised of three parts: your relationship with Me, promises in the Bible, and past experiences of coping successfully during hard times.

Look back on your life, and see how I have helped you through difficult days. If you are tempted to think, Yes, but that was then, and this is now, remember who I am! Although you and your circumstances may change dramatically, I remain the same throughout time and eternity. This is the basis of your confidence. In My Presence you live and move and have your being.

So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
Isaiah 41:10

But you remain the same, and your years will never end.
Psalm 102:27

For in him we live and move and have our being. As some of your own poets have said, We are his offspring.
Acts 17:28


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 8
> 
> Learn to appreciate difficult days. Be stimulated by the challenges you encounter along your way. As you journey through rough terrain with Me, gain confidence from your knowledge that together we can handle anything. This knowledge is comprised of three parts: your relationship with Me, promises in the Bible, and past experiences of coping successfully during hard times.
> 
> ...


Amen. Thank you, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 8
> 
> Learn to appreciate difficult days. Be stimulated by the challenges you encounter along your way. As you journey through rough terrain with Me, gain confidence from your knowledge that together we can handle anything. This knowledge is comprised of three parts: your relationship with Me, promises in the Bible, and past experiences of coping successfully during hard times.
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB. Very inspiring words.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Central Wisconsin -- Electricity is overhead. We are near the end of the line. Only 4 more beyond us. So if the power goes out, we are usually last in line to regain power. The longest we have been without was 5 days. It was good, daughter lived nearby so we could shower. Needed to clean freezer anyway.
> 
> Phone, Internet, and cable are from same company and are buried. One problem, if the power is out, we are unable to use the phone, good thing I have a cell.


Oh what fun for you Joey 5 days is a long time to be with out power. Do you have a wood stove?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 8
> 
> Learn to appreciate difficult days. Be stimulated by the challenges you encounter along your way. As you journey through rough terrain with Me, gain confidence from your knowledge that together we can handle anything. This knowledge is comprised of three parts: your relationship with Me, promises in the Bible, and past experiences of coping successfully during hard times.
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I always said if there was every a fire in my house the only thing I would take was my Bible.

I wish you could have seen yesterday morning. First thing when alarm went off. I was still pj's, and had not taken shower. So of course ran to get dress. I mean I had to dress, find jeans sock top. Got them on grab my purse and out the door. Oh I forgot pills, ran back in and got pills, oh need to get birth certif. ran back in got. Next oh I need to get cat ran back in and got a drink of water. Oh I need keys to get car away from house. Oh I have them in my purse. Oh will need to call fire department, what to do. hubbys cell phone in the car. I really should have brush my teeth, wonder if I should go back in and brush my teeth. Oh my gosh my yarn. Should get at least yarn bag and porject working on. 
No thought of Bible. all material things, sad isn't it. Where was my faith knowing he would supply all my needs in Christ Jesus.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes for the wood stove. We use that as our main heating. The chimney liner needs to be replaced, so will not have it for awhile.
> 
> It was summer when the power was out for the 5 days.


I miss our wood stove. It was summer what happen, that you lost power?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I always said if there was every a fire in my house the only thing I would take was my Bible.
> 
> I wish you could have seen yesterday morning. First thing when alarm went off. I was still pj's, and had not taken shower. So of course ran to get dress. I mean I had to dress, find jeans sock top. Got them on grab my purse and out the door. Oh I forgot pills, ran back in and got pills, oh need to get birth certif. ran back in got. Next oh I need to get cat ran back in and got a drink of water. Oh I need keys to get car away from house. Oh I have them in my purse. Oh will need to call fire department, what to do. hubbys cell phone in the car. I really should have brush my teeth, wonder if I should go back in and brush my teeth. Oh my gosh my yarn. Should get at least yarn bag and porject working on.
> No thought of Bible. all material things, sad isn't it. Where was my faith knowing he would supply all my needs in Christ Jesus.


Why didn't you just open the doors and windows? I can't believe you forgot the cat.
:lol: 
You are funny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night and God Bless.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night and God Bless.♥


"Good night Jokim. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why didn't you just open the doors and windows? I can't believe you forgot the cat.
> :lol:
> You are funny.


because you are told to get out of the house then call for help. As the house if has enough carbon monoxide it could explode.

The way I wwas going in and out I was letting fresh air in. What do you want. A lady has to get her important things. Even if it takes 20 trips to do it in. :roll: :roll:  ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night and God Bless.♥


night Jokim did n't se your post. Sorry God Bless you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't remember exactly. A storm of some kind, maybe the hail storm. We had one with hailstones as big as baseballs. Many cars were totaled, and thousands of dollars of damage to houses, trees down so power lines down too.
> 
> The storm did even tough our property.


wow that had to be really bad. Isn't strange how some storms are.

I can drive through town to miles from here and it will be rain and hail ect. Then get a mile from home and nothing happening at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> because you are told to get out of the house then call for help. As the house if has enough carbon monoxide it could explode.
> 
> The way I wwas going in and out I was letting fresh air in. What do you want. A lady has to get her important things. Even if it takes 20 trips to do it in. :roll: :roll:  ;-)


I know, I know. I am just playing with you. But you could have been fanning the flames with all of that running.
My mother said her carbon detector woke her up talking to her. It was only running out of batteries. She lives alone so it was very scary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know, I know. I am just playing with you. But you could have been fanning the flames with all of that running.
> My mother said her carbon detector woke her up talking to her. It was only running out of batteries. She lives alone so it was very scary.


neighbor said ours was just plain old. So now we have two new ones. So I feel better about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> neighbor said ours was just plain old. So now we have two new ones. So I feel better about that.


Do they talk? I don't like things that talk back to me. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do they talk? I don't like things that talk back to me. :lol:


yes they really do a voice of a female comes on and say monoxide warnning then it also says smoke warnning . and them it starts beeping very loud.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes they really do a voice of a female comes on and say monoxide warnning then it also says smoke warnning . and them it starts beeping very loud.


Can you make the fire alarm come on when you are cooking bacon? I can.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you make the fire alarm come on when you are cooking bacon? I can.  :lol:


no as it is not in the kitchen out in the hall way to basement. It would go off every five mins as I am always burning something. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no as it is not in the kitchen out in the hall way to basement. It would go off every five mins as I am always burning something. :XD: :XD:


Neither is mine. It is upstairs. :shock:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Recently we were talking about memory quilts. My quilts are made with new fabric left over from things I sewed for the children. The second quilt is really full of memories. It belonged to my oldest grand daughter. It was made by her great grandmother, my mother. Both my mother and grand daughter are no longer here. It sure stirs up memories when I cover with that quilt and cuddle with her favorite stuffy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

jinx said:


> Recently we were talking about memory quilts. My quilts are made with new fabric left over from things I sewed for the children. The second quilt is really full of memories. It belonged to my oldest grand daughter. It was made by her great grandmother, my mother. Both my mother and grand daughter are no longer here. It sure stirs up memories when I cover with that quilt and cuddle with her favorite stuffy.


That`s a stunning quilt jinx. No wonder you treasure it so much with memories of your beloved Mother and Grand daughter.

:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes they really do a voice of a female comes on and say monoxide warnning then it also says smoke warnning . and them it starts beeping very loud.


If it was a sexy male voice, we would still be lying in bed enjoying the sound of his voice instead of saving our own lives.
We would even ignore the beeping in hopes of that voice returning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you make the fire alarm come on when you are cooking bacon? I can.  :lol:


I do it with hamburgers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently we were talking about memory quilts. My quilts are made with new fabric left over from things I sewed for the children. The second quilt is really full of memories. It belonged to my oldest grand daughter. It was made by her great grandmother, my mother. Both my mother and grand daughter are no longer here. It sure stirs up memories when I cover with that quilt and cuddle with her favorite stuffy.


Lovely quilt. Gives warmth that is emotional.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you make the fire alarm come on when you are cooking bacon? I can.  :lol:


I can do it when making Yorkshire pudding!  :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently we were talking about memory quilts. My quilts are made with new fabric left over from things I sewed for the children. The second quilt is really full of memories. It belonged to my oldest grand daughter. It was made by her great grandmother, my mother. Both my mother and grand daughter are no longer here. It sure stirs up memories when I cover with that quilt and cuddle with her favorite stuffy.


 Love the memory quilts. :thumbup: Brings comfort doesn't it?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m still busy knitting. I got so much more to do.
Wow that rug I`m knitting for our friends is getting heavier with each row. I should have muscles like Popeye by the time it`s finished!!!!
I had hoped to knit two more for my sons for Christmas, but doubt I have the time now as this one seems to be taking ages. I started it the end of July. Will probably knit them one each after Christmas and either keep them for next Christmas, or give them to them in the spring.

Sad news. Georgie Butt my neighbours cat died yesterday morning. He was attacked by a hawk. It was only a few days ago that I posted a pic of him here. He really was a sweet cat, and I`m going to miss him. I only just finished knitting him a small cat blankie for Christmas a few days ago.
RIP Butter AKA Georgie Butt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If it was a sexy male voice, we would still be lying in bed enjoying the sound of his voice instead of saving our own lives.
> We would even ignore the beeping in hopes of that voice returning.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m still busy knitting. I got so much more to do.
> Wow that rug I`m knitting for our friends is getting heavier with each row. I should have muscles like Popeye by the time it`s finished!!!!
> I had hoped to knit two more for my sons for Christmas, but doubt I have the time now as this one seems to be taking ages. I started it the end of July. Will probably knit them one each after Christmas and either keep them for next Christmas, or give them to them in the spring.
> 
> ...


That is terrible about Georgie Butt. That is crazy you have had 3 cats deaths lately. Poor you. XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m still busy knitting. I got so much more to do.
> Wow that rug I`m knitting for our friends is getting heavier with each row. I should have muscles like Popeye by the time it`s finished!!!!
> I had hoped to knit two more for my sons for Christmas, but doubt I have the time now as this one seems to be taking ages. I started it the end of July. Will probably knit them one each after Christmas and either keep them for next Christmas, or give them to them in the spring.
> 
> ...


So sad to have Georgie Butt gone. We had a cat, out first one, who was also attacked by a hawk. Had to have her put down. Sad...♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo, think because it is expensive lines will never be buried here.
> 
> Cable wires are buried here. At least in this area. Sure Joey and Jinx can explain what is happening near them.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Bonus that you've got some left over cedar Yarnie -- perfect for your yarn and your closets! I have little cedar balls that I keep with my yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I always said if there was every a fire in my house the only thing I would take was my Bible.
> 
> I wish you could have seen yesterday morning. First thing when alarm went off. I was still pj's, and had not taken shower. So of course ran to get dress. I mean I had to dress, find jeans sock top. Got them on grab my purse and out the door. Oh I forgot pills, ran back in and got pills, oh need to get birth certif. ran back in got. Next oh I need to get cat ran back in and got a drink of water. Oh I need keys to get car away from house. Oh I have them in my purse. Oh will need to call fire department, what to do. hubbys cell phone in the car. I really should have brush my teeth, wonder if I should go back in and brush my teeth. Oh my gosh my yarn. Should get at least yarn bag and porject working on.
> No thought of Bible. all material things, sad isn't it. Where was my faith knowing he would supply all my needs in Christ Jesus.


We never know what we will do in a crisis until we're there Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do they talk? I don't like things that talk back to me. :lol:


I agree with you CB - prefer a loud ring or buzzer


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Recently we were talking about memory quilts. My quilts are made with new fabric left over from things I sewed for the children. The second quilt is really full of memories. It belonged to my oldest grand daughter. It was made by her great grandmother, my mother. Both my mother and grand daughter are no longer here. It sure stirs up memories when I cover with that quilt and cuddle with her favorite stuffy.


They're both beautiful quilts Jinx and the second one is so very special with the memories of both your grand daughter and your mother -- so very sorry for your losses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> If it was a sexy male voice, we would still be lying in bed enjoying the sound of his voice instead of saving our own lives.
> We would even ignore the beeping in hopes of that voice returning.


Better to have a very loud, abrasive alarm!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m still busy knitting. I got so much more to do.
> Wow that rug I`m knitting for our friends is getting heavier with each row. I should have muscles like Popeye by the time it`s finished!!!!
> I had hoped to knit two more for my sons for Christmas, but doubt I have the time now as this one seems to be taking ages. I started it the end of July. Will probably knit them one each after Christmas and either keep them for next Christmas, or give them to them in the spring.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Georgie; you've had a lot of losses lately. I sorry about our cats too - we have hawks, eagles and owls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am glad you are back WCK. How was your trip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are back WCK. How was your trip?


I loved visiting with my parents but am very happy to be home again. We didn't have appointments this time around so just had time to chat, play board games and knit. I hadn't played Snakes & Ladders in years and somehow managed to land on almost every snake and multiple times on 1 of those darn squares.

How is your Mom doing in KY?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved visiting with my parents but am very happy to be home again. We didn't have appointments this time around so just had time to chat, play board games and knit. I hadn't played Snakes & Ladders in years and somehow managed to land on almost every snake and multiple times on 1 of those darn squares.
> 
> How is your Mom doing in KY?


I know you had a good time. Chatting , board games and knitting is very relaxing.
My grandmother loved to play board games too. Everyone one of her grandkids played with her. She would cheat so she could win. :shock: I told her she was cheating and she just laughed me. 
I haven't talked to Mama in a week but my sister did send me a pic of her new hair do. I need to call tomorrow and see what they have been doing.

Dh and I have been laughing at our neighbor. He called and told Dh that he had let a bat in the house when he opened the door. He looked on the net and it said that the bat will drop to the floor in 24 hours because it needed to eat. He said they tried everyway to get it out but couldn't. It disappeared for 2 days. They were scared so they slept with the light on in the bedroom for 3 nights. He saw it again and took some wasp spray and shot it down. I may have to give them a paragraph in my book. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you had a good time. Chatting , board games and knitting is very relaxing.
> My grandmother loved to play board games too. Everyone one of her grandkids played with her. She would cheat so she could win. :shock: I told her she was cheating and she just laughed me.
> I haven't talked to Mama in a week but my sister did send me a pic of her new hair do. I need to call tomorrow and see what they have been doing.
> 
> Dh and I have been laughing at our neighbor. He called and told Dh that he had let a bat in the house when he opened the door. He looked on the net and it said that the bat will drop to the floor in 24 hours because it needed to eat. He said they tried everyway to get it out but couldn't. It disappeared for 2 days. They were scared so they slept with the light on in the bedroom for 3 nights. He saw it again and took some wasp spray and shot it down. I may have to give them a paragraph in my book. :lol:


We played a lot of cards and board games as kids and continued as adults. DH and I still like to play cards with family and friends. I brought a jigsaw puzzle for Dad when he finishes the one he's working on - it's kids playing pond hockey (DH and I did the puzzle a couple of years ago).

Your neighbours deserve at least a paragraph in your book :XD: I don't think I'd go to sleep with a bat in the house either!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/numbersusa/photos/a.179875468735823.47226.129255907131113/1010666362323392/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you had a good time. Chatting , board games and knitting is very relaxing.
> My grandmother loved to play board games too. Everyone one of her grandkids played with her. She would cheat so she could win. :shock: I told her she was cheating and she just laughed me.
> I haven't talked to Mama in a week but my sister did send me a pic of her new hair do. I need to call tomorrow and see what they have been doing.
> 
> Dh and I have been laughing at our neighbor. He called and told Dh that he had let a bat in the house when he opened the door. He looked on the net and it said that the bat will drop to the floor in 24 hours because it needed to eat. He said they tried everyway to get it out but couldn't. It disappeared for 2 days. They were scared so they slept with the light on in the bedroom for 3 nights. He saw it again and took some wasp spray and shot it down. I may have to give them a paragraph in my book. :lol:


CB, That happened to me. I had a hair appointment and was knitting in a chair in the bedroom with my dogs just before I had to leave. Suddenely the biggest bat swooped my head. I screamed and screamed. The dogs heads just followed the thing. I grabbed my knitting and ran down the basement steps to the car with the dogs. I closed the basement door and realized that my knitting had unwound all the way from the bedroom because I dropped it. I had to go back in!

I got out and called a neighbor. They said no problem. I left the house unlocked and they came over while I went to my appointment. What they said they did was: You need two people, a tennis racquet and a grocery bag. One person gets the bat to fly in the direction of the other person with the tennis racquet. When it comes , the person hits it. It does not kill the bat. It just knocks it out. Then you put it in the grocery bag and take it outside. It will wake up and be free. There you go! Bless these people!

By the way, it was the biggest bat I have ever seen - and they said the same thing. HUGE!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When we live in a log home by the lake we got bats inside 3 times. Hubby said they want to get back outside as much as we want them outside. He opened windows and doors and out they flew.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> When we live in a log home by the lake we got bats inside 3 times. Hubby said they want to get back outside as much as we want them outside. He opened windows and doors and out they flew.


Sounds like a beautiful place to live!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We played a lot of cards and board games as kids and continued as adults. DH and I still like to play cards with family and friends. I brought a jigsaw puzzle for Dad when he finishes the one he's working on - it's kids playing pond hockey (DH and I did the puzzle a couple of years ago).
> 
> Your neighbours deserve at least a paragraph in your book :XD: I don't think I'd go to sleep with a bat in the house either!


You need to practice up on your board games before next time. But I know your Dad got a kick out of beating you .How long does it take for your Dad to do a puzzle?
I won't even go to sleep if there is a water bug alive in my room. I don't blame them for staying awake. It was just funny because of the neighbors. They are not people that have much excitement in their lives. That made it funnier for him to call and tell us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, That happened to me. I had a hair appointment and was knitting in a chair in the bedroom with my dogs just before I had to leave. Suddenely the biggest bat swooped my head. I screamed and screamed. The dogs heads just followed the thing. I grabbed my knitting and ran down the basement steps to the car with the dogs. I closed the basement door and realized that my knitting had unwound all the way from the bedroom because I dropped it. I had to go back in!
> 
> I got out and called a neighbor. They said no problem. I left the house unlocked and they came over while I went to my appointment. What they said they did was: You need two people, a tennis racquet and a grocery bag. One person gets the bat to fly in the direction of the other person with the tennis racquet. When it comes , the person hits it. It does not kill the bat. It just knocks it out. Then you put it in the grocery bag and take it outside. It will wake up and be free. There you go! Bless these people!
> 
> By the way, it was the biggest bat I have ever seen - and they said the same thing. HUGE!


That is terrible LL. I know you were scared. It probably seems like it is big because it is up close and personal. :lol: Now I have laughed at the neighbors and it will happen to me. I am more afraid of a roach or rat than I am a snake. I was at my friends house one night and a giant water bug flew across the whole house and came to attack me. I didn't even know they could fly. Scared me to death. I still get shivers thinking about it. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am home after a long day in classes. I had a nap after I came home. Wednesday, I will need to work. 2 letters from the IRS that will need to be answered. Next week, 2 more evening classes. Then back to work, 3 days a week, starting Nov 23.
> 
> Time for bed, Good night.


I know you love your job . We miss you when you are working so hard . Bless you for working to send your grands to school. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> When we live in a log home by the lake we got bats inside 3 times. Hubby said they want to get back outside as much as we want them outside. He opened windows and doors and out they flew.


Sounds dreamy living in a log cabin beside the lake.
I like that saying under your post.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The idea of a log cabin by the lake sounds idyllic. Not so much as not all of it had been remodeled when we first moved there. The kids only remember the horses and the water. I guess the other things really did not matter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible LL. I know you were scared. It probably seems like it is big because it is up close and personal. :lol: Now I have laughed at the neighbors and it will happen to me. I am more afraid of a roach or rat than I am a snake. I was at my friends house one night and a giant water bug flew across the whole house and came to attack me. I didn't even know they could fly. Scared me to death. I still get shivers thinking about it. :lol:


I would have died a thousand deaths if that water bug came at me. I hate roaches. Terrible. Have lived in enough apartments with them and had them crawling on me. I have to say, we were not exaggerating about the bat. It was the biggest. The neighbors are not afraid and they said it was huge. Really. Grandpa bat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook this morning.


That could be my house. 
We still have the twins running circles around our house. I guess something happened to the mama ,we have never seen her. They are not afraid at all. Dogs next door and Jojo doesn't even bother to scare them off. Deer season opens up Saturday I hope no one tries to shoot the babies. Plus they are too close to my house to be shooting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook this morning.


I love it!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> So sad to have Georgie Butt gone. We had a cat, out first one, who was also attacked by a hawk. Had to have her put down. Sad...♥


G-Butt had his throat slashed by the hawks talons. I hope it was an instant death as he had his eyes gouged out too. The poor little guy didn`t even make it a year.
My hubby had to bury him as G-Butts owners were too distraught. 
I now worry for the safety of Ronnie and Otis. But hubby said they`re fully grown so they should be ok.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just made 2 loaves of bread. It`s been ages since I made some. I used the last of the jar of yeast, so I hope they turn out ok.
Now getting ready to do more knitting. Christmas is only weeks away now instead of months. Scary!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just made 2 loaves of bread. It`s been ages since I made some. I used the last of the jar of yeast, so I hope they turn out ok.
> Now getting ready to do more knitting. Christmas is only weeks away now instead of months. Scary!


If it looks like the dough is not rising you can add a little more sugar to make the dough rise. Also sprinkle of ginger will make the yeast rise. It doesn't effect the taste.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ARkansas needs prayers we are in the line of the tornado warning today.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ARkansas needs prayers we are in the line of the tornado warning today.


Prayers are on their way to you and the rest of Arkansas Bumpy. I 
♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If it looks like the dough is not rising you can add a little more sugar to make the dough rise. Also sprinkle of ginger will make the yeast rise. It doesn't effect the taste.


Thanks Bumpy, tried your hint. The dough has been covered for over an hour now and haven`t risen as much as an inch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m still busy knitting. I got so much more to do.
> Wow that rug I`m knitting for our friends is getting heavier with each row. I should have muscles like Popeye by the time it`s finished!!!!
> I had hoped to knit two more for my sons for Christmas, but doubt I have the time now as this one seems to be taking ages. I started it the end of July. Will probably knit them one each after Christmas and either keep them for next Christmas, or give them to them in the spring.
> 
> ...


We have large owls flying around here. When my puppies were little, I was worried that one of them would have been the owls dinner if I didn't keep watch. Sorry to hear about Georgie Butt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ARkansas needs prayers we are in the line of the tornado warning today.


Praying for you and your state. Let us know what happens.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ARkansas needs prayers we are in the line of the tornado warning today.


CB, you are getting the bad part of this front. We are getting the high winds and lower temps, with a slight possibility of rain. As it leaves us and heads your way, the winds are strengthening. Stay safe girl friend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am home after a long day in classes. I had a nap after I came home. Wednesday, I will need to work. 2 letters from the IRS that will need to be answered. Next week, 2 more evening classes. Then back to work, 3 days a week, starting Nov 23.
> 
> Time for bed, Good night.


Every year the returns seem to get a little more complicated; the tax code is tied to so many other policies and purposes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, That happened to me. I had a hair appointment and was knitting in a chair in the bedroom with my dogs just before I had to leave. Suddenely the biggest bat swooped my head. I screamed and screamed. The dogs heads just followed the thing. I grabbed my knitting and ran down the basement steps to the car with the dogs. I closed the basement door and realized that my knitting had unwound all the way from the bedroom because I dropped it. I had to go back in!
> 
> I got out and called a neighbor. They said no problem. I left the house unlocked and they came over while I went to my appointment. What they said they did was: You need two people, a tennis racquet and a grocery bag. One person gets the bat to fly in the direction of the other person with the tennis racquet. When it comes , the person hits it. It does not kill the bat. It just knocks it out. Then you put it in the grocery bag and take it outside. It will wake up and be free. There you go! Bless these people!
> 
> By the way, it was the biggest bat I have ever seen - and they said the same thing. HUGE!


Too much excitement LL! I'm glad your neighbours were there to help you out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to practice up on your board games before next time. But I know your Dad got a kick out of beating you .How long does it take for your Dad to do a puzzle?
> I won't even go to sleep if there is a water bug alive in my room. I don't blame them for staying awake. It was just funny because of the neighbors. They are not people that have much excitement in their lives. That made it funnier for him to call and tell us.


Lately he's been working on 1000 piece puzzles; I think he usually spends about 3-6 weeks on them (depends on how many hockey, soccer and football games are scheduled!). His hockey team (Oilers) start off well and then start to slump -- they used to be one of the best teams in the league but have been in the cellar for the last few years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible LL. I know you were scared. It probably seems like it is big because it is up close and personal. :lol: Now I have laughed at the neighbors and it will happen to me. I am more afraid of a roach or rat than I am a snake. I was at my friends house one night and a giant water bug flew across the whole house and came to attack me. I didn't even know they could fly. Scared me to death. I still get shivers thinking about it. :lol:


What's a water bug?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ARkansas needs prayers we are in the line of the tornado warning today.


Prayers for safety


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What's a water bug?


the big roach. Yikkeees


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lately he's been working on 1000 piece puzzles; I think he usually spends about 3-6 weeks on them (depends on how many hockey, soccer and football games are scheduled!). His hockey team (Oilers) start off well and then start to slump -- they used to be one of the best teams in the league but have been in the cellar for the last few years.


That is a big project. He will need a new puzzle by Christmas. Maybe his team will do better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy, tried your hint. The dough has been covered for over an hour now and haven`t risen as much as an inch.


I heat up a cup of water in the microwave and then set the dough in with it to make it rise better too. You could try that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, you are getting the bad part of this front. We are getting the high winds and lower temps, with a slight possibility of rain. As it leaves us and heads your way, the winds are strengthening. Stay safe girl friend.


I am going to try Solo. The wind is starting to blow and getting hot from the humidity. I worry about my chicks (grands) being spread all round. I just heard one come in from school. Now 2 more to go.

Thanks for the prayers every. XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Especially meaningful today - Remembrance Day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Too much excitement LL! I'm glad your neighbours were there to help you out.


Me too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> When we live in a log home by the lake we got bats inside 3 times. Hubby said they want to get back outside as much as we want them outside. He opened windows and doors and out they flew.


Had a bat last summer that loved to nest/sleep in our patio umbrella. After chasing him out of the umbrella for 5 days in the row, I finally had my DH swat him unconscious. When he regained consciousness, he flew away and never came back. ;-)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Had a bat last summer that loved to nest/sleep in our patio umbrella. After chasing him out of the umbrella for 5 days in the row, I finally had my DH swat him unconscious. When he regained consciousness, he flew away and never came back. ;-)


Some times you gotta knock them along side the head to get their attention.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Prayers are on their way to you and the rest of Arkansas Bumpy. I
> ♥


We'll be praying for you and the whole area that you don't have serious damage. We're under high wind warning beginning tomorrow at 7 am. ♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We'll be praying for you and the whole area that you don't have serious damage. We're under high wind warning beginning tomorrow at 7 am. ♥♥


So far so good. Only misting rain and wind. I hope it is over for us and you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved visiting with my parents but am very happy to be home again. We didn't have appointments this time around so just had time to chat, play board games and knit. I hadn't played Snakes & Ladders in years and somehow managed to land on almost every snake and multiple times on 1 of those darn squares.
> 
> How is your Mom doing in KY?


Welcome back, Kitty. It must've been a nice, 'warm' visit with your parents. Sometimes it's nice just to sit and talk. When my son, or daughter, visits, I just love talking to them about different issues. Something I haven't done since they were youngsters in school.
DH and I went to Canada yesterday. Just for shopping in Hamilton. There is a store, Starsky's, that has a fantastic assortment of European, mostly central and eastern, goodies. We had a ball, and for lunch, we went to Swiss Chalet, the best chicken around. I bought my Christmas goodies: chocolates and stocking stuffers, and some sausage.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So far so good. Only misting rain and wind. I hope it is over for us and you.


Glad it didn't hit you too hard; stay safe!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Kitty. It must've been a nice, 'warm' visit with your parents. Sometimes it's nice just to sit and talk. When my son, or daughter, visits, I just love talking to them about different issues. Something I haven't done since they were youngsters in school.
> DH and I went to Canada yesterday. Just for shopping in Hamilton. There is a store, Starsky's, that has the fantastic assortment of European, mostly central and eastern, goodies. We had a ball, and for lunch, we went to Swiss Chalet, the best chicken around. I bought my Christmas goodies: chocolates and stocking stuffers, and some sausage.


Thanks Jokim; you're right - it is so nice to just visit and chat.

Sounds like a nice shopping trip for you and DH and the $exchange is an added bonus for you, but is keeping more Canadians on our side of the border. You've got a good head start on shopping for goodies, do you hide them away until Christmas or are you strong and not tempted to sample?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim; you're right - it is so nice to just visit and chat.
> 
> Sounds like a nice shopping trip for you and DH and the $exchange is an added bonus for you, but is keeping more Canadians on our side of the border. You've got a good head start on shopping for goodies, do you hide them away until Christmas or are you strong and not tempted to sample?


I love shopping in Canada but the 15% tax rate is a shocker. I've been tempted to try and sneak a taste, but I've been good and haven't touched any pieces of candy.
We've been getting a lot of Canadian shoppers in our area even with the 25% rate (in our favor).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lately he's been working on 1000 piece puzzles; I think he usually spends about 3-6 weeks on them (depends on how many hockey, soccer and football games are scheduled!). His hockey team (Oilers) start off well and then start to slump -- they used to be one of the best teams in the league but have been in the cellar for the last few years.


Oilers' McDavid, was hurt two weeks ago, and is out. That doesn't help the team. The reason I know this is Buffalo Sabres were in the running for getting the top pick in last year's hockey draft. McDavid and Eichel were the top two draft choices. The Oilers got McDavid and the Sabres Eichel. Eichel is a young player, just turned 19, but he shows lots of promise.
I just don't understand how they can play and practice day after day and still at the top of their game. (My age is showing)  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We never know what we will do in a crisis until we're there Yarnie!


So true. It's the crisis that makes the man. Abraham Lincoln...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook this morning.


How cute! Some deer are almost domesticated, it seems.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just made 2 loaves of bread. It`s been ages since I made some. I used the last of the jar of yeast, so I hope they turn out ok.
> Now getting ready to do more knitting. Christmas is only weeks away now instead of months. Scary!


Did the bread dough rise, WendyBee? I haven't made bread in ages. DH is diabetic, so the carbs are too much.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy, tried your hint. The dough has been covered for over an hour now and haven`t risen as much as an inch.


Did you try putting it in a warm place, like a slightly pre-warmed oven. Or, perhaps your yeast might have been past the 'use by' date.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

God Bless our vets today and every day.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153602193339489&set=a.193412154488.122549.702544488&type=3


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 11

Do not let any set of circumstances intimidate you. The more challenging your day, the more of My Power I place at your disposal. You seem to think that I empower you equally each day, but this is not so. Your tendency upon awakening is to assess the difficulties ahead of you, measuring them against your average strength. This is an exercise in unreality.

I know what each of your days will contain, and I empower you accordingly. The degree to which I strengthen you on a given day is based mainly on two variables: the difficulty of your circumstances, and your willingness to depend on Me for help. Try to view challenging days as opportunities to receive more of My Power than usual. Look to Me for all that you need, and watch to see what I will do. As your day, so shall your strength be.

I pray also that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened in order that you may know the hope to which He has called you, the riches of His glorious inheritance in the saints, and His incomparably great power for us who believe. That power is like the working of His mighty strength, which he exerted in Christ when He raised Him from the dead and seated Him at His right hand in the heavenly realms.
Ephesians 1:1820

Look to the Lord and His strength; seek His face always.
Psalm 105:4

Your sandals shall be iron and bronze; As your days, so shall your strength be.
Deuteronomy 33:25 nkjv


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This woman uses her mouth to crochet -- she doesn't give up




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=803332349793513


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 11
> 
> Do not let any set of circumstances intimidate you. The more challenging your day, the more of My Power I place at your disposal. You seem to think that I empower you equally each day, but this is not so. Your tendency upon awakening is to assess the difficulties ahead of you, measuring them against your average strength. This is an exercise in unreality.
> 
> ...


Amen
Thank you for posting such inspiring message, and on this note, I shall say goodnight and God Bless!♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 11
> 
> Do not let any set of circumstances intimidate you. The more challenging your day, the more of My Power I place at your disposal. You seem to think that I empower you equally each day, but this is not so. Your tendency upon awakening is to assess the difficulties ahead of you, measuring them against your average strength. This is an exercise in unreality.
> 
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just poping in bad night storms going through windy . Lighting and thunder so can't stay long.

busy yesterday and spent night watching both debates.

Sorry about Kitty WeeBee.

Bats and wild willy one night. 


Joey nice to hear you are getting through classes.

Solo did you have bad weather down there. Know it went through Kansas.

Hope bread turn out.

Glad your back WCK

Love the quilts Jinxs and noce memories you made for others.

What have I forgotten. Will try to make up for it tomorrow.

I have narrowed it down to three after debates last night.

Also have story to tell you CB about what Hucklebee said. It was so funny had a good laugh.

Love to all God Bless off now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just poping in bad night storms going through windy . Lighting and thunder so can't stay long.
> 
> busy yesterday and spent night watching both debates.
> 
> ...


Yarnie did Wild Willie catch a bat?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This woman uses her mouth to crochet -- she doesn't give up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love shopping in Canada but the 15% tax rate is a shocker. I've been tempted to try and sneak a taste, but I've been good and haven't touched any pieces of candy.
> We've been getting a lot of Canadian shoppers in our area even with the 25% rate (in our favor).


BC has a combined tax rate of 12% (5 federal GST and 7 provincial PST) but PST doesn't apply to yarn or patterns! Most food items don't have either tax applied (except for single servings or snack foods). Alberta is the only province that doesn't have a provincial sales tax -it's been hinted at a few times by various governments but the immediate outcry is very loud and negative.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Especially meaningful today - Remembrance Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oilers' McDavid, was hurt two weeks ago, and is out. That doesn't help the team. The reason I know this is Buffalo Sabres were in the running for getting the top pick in last year's hockey draft. McDavid and Eichel were the top two draft choices. The Oilers got McDavid and the Sabres Eichel. Eichel is a young player, just turned 19, but he shows lots of promise.
> I just don't understand how they can play and practice day after day and still at the top of their game. (My age is showing)  :lol:


I saw the news clip with McDavid's injury - it seems to have been part of the play rather than a deliberate attempt to injure (per Don Cherry). Edmonton has had the top draft pick for the last few years but having the highest ranked players don't mean a winning team. The chemistry just hasn't been there for them. In the old "battle of Alberta" days between Edmonton and Calgary the teams had a chemistry that went well beyond their individual skills. They really clicked as teams and that sense of team spirit seems to be missing with many of the new "greats".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lately he's been working on 1000 piece puzzles; I think he usually spends about 3-6 weeks on them (depends on how many hockey, soccer and football games are scheduled!). His hockey team (Oilers) start off well and then start to slump -- they used to be one of the best teams in the league but have been in the cellar for the last few years.


I'm glad your Dad's doing puzzles. They're fun - and a great sense of accomplishment. Especially 1000 pieces!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Amazing!


Hi Bonnie! How are you doing?

She makes me feel ashamed of complaining about my minor aches and pains.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So far so good. Only misting rain and wind. I hope it is over for us and you.


I hope you got through the weather all right. We had a pretty day here, today. Clouds rolling in tomorrow. After about 2-3 weeks of straight rain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Kitty. It must've been a nice, 'warm' visit with your parents. Sometimes it's nice just to sit and talk. When my son, or daughter, visits, I just love talking to them about different issues. Something I haven't done since they were youngsters in school.
> DH and I went to Canada yesterday. Just for shopping in Hamilton. There is a store, Starsky's, that has a fantastic assortment of European, mostly central and eastern, goodies. We had a ball, and for lunch, we went to Swiss Chalet, the best chicken around. I bought my Christmas goodies: chocolates and stocking stuffers, and some sausage.


Hi, Jokim - I'm glad you're back. I've been away again - nice to see everybody.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Veterans Day here. The video was very touching, WCK.


We combine Veteran's Day and Memorial Day into one celebration on Nov 11th. An important day to remember all the sacrifices that were made for us and our countries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm glad you're Dad's doing puzzles. They're fun - and a great sense of accomplishment. Especially 1000 pieces!


It's good for him to have something that exercises his brain and hand/eye coordination.

You have your pretty Rose of Sharon avatar back - such a beautiful flower.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting. 

Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!

I've been nursing a bad back - okay now, mostly. Finally figured out the pattern for the next blanket. This will be a big one. I bought Caron Simply Soft because that was the only way I could get the requested colors. I did two swatches, size 10 needles and size 8. The 8s looked neater, so I had to redo the math to get the right size. Where is Joey when I need her!?

This thing is going to require 225 stitches and 362 rows. What have I done!?
Wendy, I know you knit a lot of blankets, do you use circular needles? Actually, I'd love to hear from anyone on this subject!

Today I bought circular needles, size 8, bamboo (love it), and 36". I tried circs once on an old pair of my mothers I tried to follow the directions, but I have no sense of direction so ended up not knowing which end was up or what to do. NOw I must learn for real because just casting on 225 stitches took up most of the straight needle.

I'm painting two more little rocking chairs. Bought a sander because ours was pathetic and terrible. Today I went to buy paint - glossy - green for Paul and pink (of course) for Mary. I went to Michael's - no luck. Went to Joanne's - they had the green, no pink. Bought the green. Went to Hobby Lobby. Their paints are all over the place - finally found them - no glossy. NO GLOSSY! Where are their heads?! By then I had walked probably two miles. I dragged my aching bones to the car and scarfed down an Almond Joy like a starving person. 

I'm going to check walmart and home depot. They're both close to home so not so bad. If I can't find them, I'll go onlline.

That's my story. Well - not all of it. Then I had to dash home, fix dinner but note eat any because I had meeting at church, answer three important emails which made me late, raced to church (also close to home), and luckily was not the only one late.

And here I am, seeking comfort from old friends. I hope everybody's doing well. I miss being on here every day, but surely I'll be able to do that again soon.

Hugs to all you dear ones,
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We combine Veteran's Day and Memorial Day into one celebration on Nov 11th. An important day to remember all the sacrifices that were made for us and our countries.


Very true. We owe them a debt we can never repay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you got through the weather all right. We had a pretty day here, today. Clouds rolling in tomorrow. After about 2-3 weeks of straight rain.


We are ok. The news was not good for us but when my friends started praying the weather didn't get bad. Thanks friends.We have had the same kind of weather. I know we were in a drought but I am sick of the rain and glum. 
I am glad you are back Bonn. Maybe we will have good weather new week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We combine Veteran's Day and Memorial Day into one celebration on Nov 11th. An important day to remember all the sacrifices that were made for us and our countries.


Yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:



> Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting.
> 
> Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!
> 
> ...


Sorry about your back. You are so busy no wonder your back hurts. We will look forward to visiting with you again.
I remember you telling us about your DD's bats. That is way to scary for me. Did they get all the poop out of the attic? Sorry inquiring minds and all. 
If you go anywhere that sells paint like Walmart of Lowes they will mix the paint for you.
Hugs to you too Bonn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry about your back. You are so busy no wonder your back hurts. We will look forward to visiting with you again.
> I remember you telling us about your DD's bats. That is way to scary for me. Did they get all the poop out of the attic? Sorry inquiring minds and all.
> If you go anywhere that sells paint like Walmart of Lowes they will mix the paint for you.
> Hugs to you too Bonn.


Thanks, CB. It never smelled - is cut off from the house. My guess it just dried. Best not to think about it!

I checked online. In come cases, I want the little 2-oz. bottles. I'm sure between Walmart and Home Depot and Lowes and online I'll get them.

It's off to bed for me. I am plumb worn out.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting.
> 
> Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad your back is finally feeling better :thumbup: I think you'll find the circs much easier on your hands and arms, the weight will be balanced in the centre of the needle and you won't have to worry about losing stitches when they are all pushed onto 1 straight needle. If you're right handed, look at which stitch the working yarn is attached to and work the stitches on the left tip until they're all worked - then turn around and go back again from right to left. What colour scheme is your new project?

Your grands will be thrilled to get their own little rocking chairs. How could they be out of pink paint?! One of the most popular colours!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your blanket sound like a big project. I hope to finish sewing strips for an afghan together today. On circular needles I remember if the yarn end is on the right needle in my right hand I am doing it right. Awful to go the wrong way in the middle of a row. I think once you work with circulars you will love them. Amazing how much weight the cables take off your wrist and arms.


bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting.
> 
> Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, hello, we arrived but as usual had lots to do with unpacking, cleaning, etc., then we ate at a sandwich shop where my food must not have been the best & I have been sick.

We went to the cable TV company who gave us a smile & equipment that didn't work nor hook-up! DH was on the phone 2 hrs trying to get it hooked up & finally a trip back to cable company waiting 2 hrs to chat with one of their people before we got hooked up! 

I have unlimited Internet with them so I'll be online again at home. Hope all of you are doing Ok as one missed our talks.

It has been 87-88 daily so I'm not outside much. I did swim the next morning after we arrived & hope to go swim today.

Need to go to grocery store as so tired of canned soup! It is OK, but not as good as homemade soup. Plus I eat a lot of boiled meat, beef, chicken & pork then use the broth to cook potatoes & other veggies. Plus I'm hungry for a homemade salad. I don't eat sweets very often but even they sound good! Can you tell I'm hungry?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting.
> 
> Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!
> 
> ...


Yes bon I use circular needles for knitted afghans. I would be lost without them.
I remember a year or so ago I was halfway through a project when my circular needle snapped. Hubby went to Walmart after work to get me the needle I wanted. I had already given the broken needle to show him what size I wanted. He came back with a completely different size. But his excuse was that he managed to get the same colour. He thought all circular needles were the same.

And talking of hubby, its his Birthday today


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. LL - a bat! That would scare me to death! My daughter had bats in the area between the attic and the roof. In the evening, we watched them pour out - too many to count! Then, one year they just didn't come back. She thought they were interesting.
> 
> Was that place in her roof the belfry? Because then she'd have bats in her belfry!
> 
> ...


You have been one busy girl, Bon. Glad the back is better. Even if not serious, a bad back gets in the way of doing the simplest of things.

One way to get a glossy look, if you can't find the paint you want is to use a finishing varnish that is ultra shiny. They make some with up to 3x the shine of regular varnish. Michaels use to carry it. I think Plaid made it. If you're going to Home Depot, tell the paint people the look you are going for and they might have a product there that will be glossy enough.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are ok. The news was not good for us but when my friends started praying the weather didn't get bad. Thanks friends.We have had the same kind of weather. I know we were in a drought but I am sick of the rain and glum.
> I am glad you are back Bonn. Maybe we will have good weather new week.


We had many wild fires in our area yesterday. Of course the wind spread them and the firefighters were have quite a time of getting them under control. They have contained most of them and still working on others. The winds were up to 50 mph at times. No rain here to help.

Glad you are OK CB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I need to tell you about this nice letter I got from Social Security. Since I worked last year, they recalculated my benefit, my share went up, the share I get from my husbands went down, as it usually does. Then there is the "cost of living" increase. so it is a bit more than the year before. Since my benefit is $XXX.60 and my spousal benefit is $XX.90, and they have to round each down before combining I will get $1.00 less be month. Remember no "cost of living" increase this year.
> 
> I'm sure the Medicare part B has gone up, and our supplement is about $20 per month additional. So it is a good thing I am still working.


What a load of crooks aren`t they joey.
It`s the same with hubbys Navy retirement pay every month. 1.5% increase next year I think. Big deal.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What a load of crooks aren`t they joey.
> It`s the same with hubbys Navy retirement pay every month. 1.5% increase next year I think. Big deal.


Terrible.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, Jokim - I'm glad you're back. I've been away again - nice to see everybody.


It's nice to see that you're back, Bonnie. Missed you.
I've been away for a while, also, and am not back as often as I'd like to be. Have lots to do at home (cleaning and etc.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are ok. The news was not good for us but when my friends started praying the weather didn't get bad. Thanks friends.We have had the same kind of weather. I know we were in a drought but I am sick of the rain and glum.
> I am glad you are back Bonn. Maybe we will have good weather new week.


Glad to hear that you've survived the nasty weather, CB. After our two or three days of bad weather, we're supposed to get back into the 60's, which is really warm for us in Nov. Think... El Nino! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, hello, we arrived but as usual had lots to do with unpacking, cleaning, etc., then we ate at a sandwich shop where my food must not have been the best & I have been sick.
> 
> We went to the cable TV company who gave us a smile & equipment that didn't work nor hook-up! DH was on the phone 2 hrs trying to get it hooked up & finally a trip back to cable company waiting 2 hrs to chat with one of their people before we got hooked up!
> 
> ...


Hi Janie!, glad you made it safely to FL. Enjoy the warm weather, even if it is so much warmer than here. Nothing better than home made soup!♥ Comfort food! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes bon I use circular needles for knitted afghans. I would be lost without them.
> I remember a year or so ago I was halfway through a project when my circular needle snapped. Hubby went to Walmart after work to get me the needle I wanted. I had already given the broken needle to show him what size I wanted. He came back with a completely different size. But his excuse was that he managed to get the same colour. He thought all circular needles were the same.
> 
> And talking of hubby, its his Birthday today


Happy Birthday to Mr. WendyBee! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You have been one busy girl, Bon. Glad the back is better. Even if not serious, a bad back gets in the way of doing the simplest of things.
> 
> One way to get a glossy look, if you can't find the paint you want is to use a finishing varnish that is ultra shiny. They make some with up to 3x the shine of regular varnish. Michaels use to carry it. I think Plaid made it. If you're going to Home Depot, tell the paint people the look you are going for and they might have a product there that will be glossy enough.


That's a great hint, Solo, about using a super gloss over the pink to make it shiny. I used the same process on my side door, 15 yrs ago and it still looks like new. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello, hello, we arrived but as usual had lots to do with unpacking, cleaning, etc., then we ate at a sandwich shop where my food must not have been the best & I have been sick.
> 
> We went to the cable TV company who gave us a smile & equipment that didn't work nor hook-up! DH was on the phone 2 hrs trying to get it hooked up & finally a trip back to cable company waiting 2 hrs to chat with one of their people before we got hooked up!
> 
> ...


Glad you arrived safely Janie and hope you get settled in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes bon I use circular needles for knitted afghans. I would be lost without them.
> I remember a year or so ago I was halfway through a project when my circular needle snapped. Hubby went to Walmart after work to get me the needle I wanted. I had already given the broken needle to show him what size I wanted. He came back with a completely different size. But his excuse was that he managed to get the same colour. He thought all circular needles were the same.
> 
> And talking of hubby, its his Birthday today


Happy Birthday to Mr WendyBee! Hope he had a great day and you probably had a feast with his favourite foods too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We had many wild fires in our area yesterday. Of course the wind spread them and the firefighters were have quite a time of getting them under control. They have contained most of them and still working on others. The winds were up to 50 mph at times. No rain here to help.
> 
> Glad you are OK CB.


Were the fires caused by lightening Solo? Hope the winds die down so it's easier for the firefighters to get them under control. Stay safe!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

just a drop in had so much to do today. Tonight work on scarf. Almost finish, just a bit of stitch up . It is role inward didn't like it at first but now do like it but can't decide. Oh well.

Solo hope fires are under control.

Glad to see you bon sorry about back.

Joey sounds like they have hand in your pocket again. Yes you have to work just to keep it together thanks to the government. 

Yeah Jayne safe and warm. Remember those of us up here when you go swimming.

Hi Jokim seem we just miss each other on post.

You would think that the liberals were in town with the high winds blowing. 

It was nasty today with winds and gray skies. Tomorrow less wind and maybe sun at the end of day. Then going into 50's yeah not Nov. weather but sure is nice.

WCK How has your week been?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We had many wild fires in our area yesterday. Of course the wind spread them and the firefighters were have quite a time of getting them under control. They have contained most of them and still working on others. The winds were up to 50 mph at times. No rain here to help.
> 
> Glad you are OK CB.


That is terrible. I hadn't heard of the fires. We really didn't have any bad weather here but I heard up north is was and is going to get bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I need to tell you about this nice letter I got from Social Security. Since I worked last year, they recalculated my benefit, my share went up, the share I get from my husbands went down, as it usually does. Then there is the "cost of living" increase. so it is a bit more than the year before. Since my benefit is $XXX.60 and my spousal benefit is $XX.90, and they have to round each down before combining I will get $1.00 less be month. Remember no "cost of living" increase this year.
> 
> I'm sure the Medicare part B has gone up, and our supplement is about $20 per month additional. So it is a good thing I am still working.


I know it is sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. WendyBee! :thumbup:


I missed this. Happy Birthday Mr. WeBee. I know you made him something good for his day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> just a drop in had so much to do today. Tonight work on scarf. Almost finish, just a bit of stitch up . It is role inward didn't like it at first but now do like it but can't decide. Oh well.
> 
> Solo hope fires are under control.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie, -- yay scarf is almost done, looking forward to seeing it. Did you collect some cedar chips for your stash and cupboards?

Back to work today, first day this week. It's been busy so that is good news. I got lots of knitting done while I was away so have some new hats and a scarf for the store. Lots of heavy rain today, had to turn the heater on in the store.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, -- yay scarf is almost done, looking forward to seeing it. Did you collect some cedar chips for your stash and cupboards?
> 
> Back to work today, first day this week. It's been busy so that is good news. I got lots of knitting done while I was away so have some new hats and a scarf for the store. Lots of heavy rain today, had to turn the heater on in the store.


I know everyone is buying yarn for the cold weather and Christmas. Are you going to post the hats and scarves?

It is 48 here right now.
The clan has been getting ready for the deer camp . They are leaving tomorrow. I am soooo ready. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, -- yay scarf is almost done, looking forward to seeing it. Did you collect some cedar chips for your stash and cupboards?
> 
> Back to work today, first day this week. It's been busy so that is good news. I got lots of knitting done while I was away so have some new hats and a scarf for the store. Lots of heavy rain today, had to turn the heater on in the store.


was not going to stay on long very tired with all the work doing here.

Busy good nice to have a break and see your parents.

You ask about Willie and the Bat.

Yes Willy caught the bat. It was the middle of the night I was sound to sleep. Love of my life heard strange sound in living room got up and there was Willie playing with the bat. Husband grab a rug threw it over bat. Then took it out side and let it go. Only one thing wrong with that. Bat's carry rabids, had to take willie to vet next day as he was due for rabid shot the next month. Also because hubby let bat go had call from animal control. Willie was not allowed to leave the house for 6 weeks and vet had to confirm that it was done. No problem there as we do not let Willie outside . He is an indoor cat, if he went out with the traffic ect he would not be with us long. Hubby ask me the next day if I heard the ruckus. Didn't hear a thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Belated happy birthday to WeeBee's love of her life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know everyone is buying yarn for the cold weather and Christmas. Are you going to post the hats and scarves?
> 
> It is 48 here right now.
> The clan has been getting ready for the deer camp . They are leaving tomorrow. I am soooo ready. :lol:


Oh let the party begin. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> was not going to stay on long very tired with all the work doing here.
> 
> Busy good nice to have a break and see your parents.
> 
> ...


I guess everyone has a bat story. I am glad Willie didn't get rabies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Should catch up on reading here just hit and miss a few post 

But not doing good at that. Life is so busy, doing indoor things . When cold finial getting things done here that put off when weather was nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how is the shawl coming along. With the men leaving will you be picking it up or just ripping it out?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how is the shawl coming along. With the men leaving will you be picking it up or just ripping it out?


I am still working on the shawl. I am thinking with everyone gone I maybe able to knit and not have to rip. The yarn is thin from all the ripping. :shock: I don't know how many more cable rows I will add. I don't want is too long. The designer has helped me with it and she wants to see if when I am finished but I am ashamed the things I have done to her pattern. I changed it for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still working on the shawl. I am thinking with everyone gone I maybe able to knit and not have to rip. The yarn is thin from all the ripping. :shock: I don't know how many more cable rows I will add. I don't want is too long. The designer has helped me with it and she wants to see if when I am finished but I am ashamed the things I have done to her pattern. I changed it for her.


Oh it will be lovely can't wait to see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know everyone is buying yarn for the cold weather and Christmas. Are you going to post the hats and scarves?
> 
> It is 48 here right now.
> The clan has been getting ready for the deer camp . They are leaving tomorrow. I am soooo ready. :lol:


 :thumbup: You will get some well deserved "me" time! Will they be gone right through to Thanksgiving or is it a few shorter trips? Is it knitting and movies for you while they're gone?

I'll take the camera with me tomorrow. I also left 3 hats with Mom for her projects; I think I accomplished more in the last 5 days than in the last month


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> was not going to stay on long very tired with all the work doing here.
> 
> Busy good nice to have a break and see your parents.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Willie was ok after catching the bat. I know bats eat mosquitos and other nasty bugs, but I don't like them.

Are you still clearing out the garage? What are you going to do with all that new, unused space??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still working on the shawl. I am thinking with everyone gone I maybe able to knit and not have to rip. The yarn is thin from all the ripping. :shock: I don't know how many more cable rows I will add. I don't want is too long. The designer has helped me with it and she wants to see if when I am finished but I am ashamed the things I have done to her pattern. I changed it for her.


I'm glad you don't have to rip it back. Hope you will post when you're finished, I'd love to see it. One of the good things with knit/crochet is we can make changes to make design work for us - a good accomplishment!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another way of adding to the stash, but the silly kitty needs to think bigger and wish for a whole bag of yarn, not just a ball at a time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You will get some well deserved "me" time! Will they be gone right through to Thanksgiving or is it a few shorter trips? Is it knitting and movies for you while they're gone?
> 
> I'll take the camera with me tomorrow. I also left 3 hats with Mom for her projects; I think I accomplished more in the last 5 days than in the last month


Not really much me time. I am going to clean out the hall closet with 42 yo games. I cleaned it out a few years ago but the grands have messed it up again. That will take all day Saturday.
The men will leave tomorrow then come back on Sunday night. They will go on the weekends and during Thanksgiving week. Yes I will be knitting at night with some movies. Unless I am eating popcorn with all of you.

I know you did get a lot done being away from the shop. I will be looking forward to seeing your work. Do you sell a lot of hats?
Did Bonn ever post her blankets? Or did I miss them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you don't have to rip it back. Hope you will post when you're finished, I'd love to see it. One of the good things with knit/crochet is we can make changes to make design work for us - a good accomplishment!


I will. I will arrange it in a becoming angle. If I can find one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another way of adding to the stash, but the silly kitty needs to think bigger and wish for a whole bag of yarn, not just a ball at a time


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB. on the Debate Wed. night.

One or two of them in the first debate mention the Federal Reserve whose chairwomen is Janet Yellen.

when it came to Hucklebee. He said well as my wife name is Janet and she does know how to yell. He wipe me out, he has a good sense of humor doesn't he.

Well you had to be watching it but it was so funny and the facial expressions were priceless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

contents
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB. on the Debate Wed. night.
> 
> One or two of them in the first debate mention the Federal Reserve whose chairwomen is Janet Yellen.
> 
> when it came to Hucklebee. He said well as my wife name is Janet and she does know how to yell. He wipe me out, he has a good sense of humor doesn't he.


I heard Megan telling it tonight. He can come up with some good stuff. I didn't watch the first part of the debate. 
The blimp and the government was the best one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not really much me time. I am going to clean out the hall closet with 42 yo games. I cleaned it out a few years ago but the grands have messed it up again. That will take all day Saturday.
> The men will leave tomorrow then come back on Sunday night. They will go on the weekends and during Thanksgiving week. Yes I will be knitting at night with some movies. Unless I am eating popcorn with all of you.
> 
> I know you did get a lot done being away from the shop. I will be looking forward to seeing your work. Do you sell a lot of hats?
> Did Bonn ever post her blankets? Or did I miss them?


Popcorn and good entertainment :lol: maybe why I don't get more knitting done

I don't think Bonnie posted her blankets, we will have to remind her. Annie makes a lot of beautiful hats, she is on a fair isle trend lately; between the 2 of us we sell quite a few hats and other accessories.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> contents
> 
> How to leave an empty message with out a word.
> 
> Just practice to be like one I so do not admire.


. or I changed my mind. And that is a fact.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard Megan telling it tonight. He can come up with some good stuff. I didn't watch the first part of the debate.
> The blimp and the government was the best one.


Oh I forgot that one too. Hot air he is good I loved listening to him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Popcorn and good entertainment :lol: maybe why I don't get more knitting done
> 
> I don't think Bonnie posted her blankets, we will have to remind her. Annie makes a lot of beautiful hats, she is on a fair isle trend lately; between the 2 of us we sell quite a few hats and other accessories.


Uh yeah that is why we have to rip back an not get much knitting done.
Ok maybe I will look back to see her blankets. 
You and Annie do beautiful work. 
Now I am getting off.
Tomorrow.
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB. on the Debate Wed. night.
> 
> One or two of them in the first debate mention the Federal Reserve whose chairwomen is Janet Yellen.
> 
> ...


I saw a video the other day about the Fed missing $$$$ and the inspector looking into whether they should look into finding where it went :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I saw a video the other day about the Fed missing $$$$ and the inspector looking into whether they should look into finding where it went :shock:


The Liberals took it.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite WCk and CB early to bed early to raise doesn't do anything for me. But am tired see you all God Bless.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Glad to hear that you've survived the nasty weather, CB. After our two or three days of bad weather, we're supposed to get back into the 60's, which is really warm for us in Nov. Think... El Nino! :thumbup:


CB, glad you did not have bad weather. What a relief.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr WendyBee! Hope he had a great day and you probably had a feast with his favourite foods too.


Happy Birthday, Mr. WendyBee!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just a drop in had so much to do today. Tonight work on scarf. Almost finish, just a bit of stitch up . It is role inward didn't like it at first but now do like it but can't decide. Oh well.
> 
> Solo hope fires are under control.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnlady!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. Thanks everyone for your Birthday wishes for my hubby. He had a wonderful day yesterday. I got him a Hank Williams Jnr CD, and made him some home made Mounds candy. He really loved those. He wanted pizza for dinner last night so I didn`t have to cook other than bunging the pizza in the oven.

It`s a sunny and blustery day today so I`m taking advantage of it and washing my flannel sheets, bedding and flannel nighties and hanging them out on the washing line. And just in time too as it`s supposed to get down to 32F tonight. brrrr.
I`m not complaining though as we`ve had some beautiful weather this week.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. Thanks everyone for your Birthday wishes for my hubby. He had a wonderful day yesterday. I got him a Hank Williams Jnr CD, and made him some home made Mounds candy. He really loved those. He wanted pizza for dinner last night so I didn`t have to cook other than bunging the pizza in the oven.
> 
> It`s a sunny and blustery day today so I`m taking advantage of it and washing my flannel sheets, bedding and flannel nighties and hanging them out on the washing line. And just in time too as it`s supposed to get down to 32F tonight. brrrr.
> I`m not complaining though as we`ve had some beautiful weather this week.
> :thumbup:


It will feel good to slip into bed with the clean and smelling good sheets!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. I guess winter is on its way. 38' as a high today. We had a few snowflakes last night. Then some sun, and rain next week. The deer hunters would like that to be snow.
> 
> I am finally able to spend the entire day at home.


Good morning, Joey. Winter is on the way.

We are going to Tennessee for Thanksgiving.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our youngest son stopped by yesterday to give his Dad his Birthday gift. So I gave him his work jacket, and his robe plus other clothes I had washed for him too. I couldn`t find the sash for his robe, but he said it doesn`t matter.
Our oldest son called his Dad last night, and hooray he will be coming here for his Birthday on 3rd December. I asked him what he wanted for his Birthday dinner and he said cheeseburgers, onion rings and my home made mozzarella sticks. Plus a chocolate Birthday cake too. Our youngest said he will be coming in for that too as they all love cheeseburgers (except me).
Busy busy busy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our youngest son stopped by yesterday to give his Dad his Birthday gift. So I gave him his work jacket, and his robe plus other clothes I had washed for him too. I couldn`t find the sash for his robe, but he said it doesn`t matter.
> Our oldest son called his Dad last night, and hooray he will be coming here for his Birthday on 3rd December. I asked him what he wanted for his Birthday dinner and he said cheeseburgers, onion rings and my home made mozzarella sticks. Plus a chocolate Birthday cake too. Our youngest said he will be coming in for that too as they all love cheeseburgers (except me).
> Busy busy busy.


Wonderful, WendyBee. That is what life is all about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Facebook just reminded me that today is my daughter's birthday. 39.


Happy Birthday Joey's daughter!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joey Jnr. I hope it`s a safe and happy one being as it`s Friday 13th today


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning, Joey. Winter is on the way.
> 
> We are going to Tennessee for Thanksgiving.


Who are you going to spend Thanksgiving with? How long are you going to be gone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Facebook just reminded me that today is my daughter's birthday. 39.


Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our youngest son stopped by yesterday to give his Dad his Birthday gift. So I gave him his work jacket, and his robe plus other clothes I had washed for him too. I couldn`t find the sash for his robe, but he said it doesn`t matter.
> Our oldest son called his Dad last night, and hooray he will be coming here for his Birthday on 3rd December. I asked him what he wanted for his Birthday dinner and he said cheeseburgers, onion rings and my home made mozzarella sticks. Plus a chocolate Birthday cake too. Our youngest said he will be coming in for that too as they all love cheeseburgers (except me).
> Busy busy busy.


You are a good mama.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s that time of year again!!!
I really love this new Christmas commercial for Sainsburys supermarkets in the UK


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hard to believe its Christmas next month
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hard to believe its Christmas next month
> :-o


I can't believe it. In two weeks we can decorate for Christmas. I bought my some tree lights Wed. I knew they would be gone soon. This year seems to have really flown by.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 13

I am Christ in you, the hope of Glory. The One who walks beside you, holding you by your hand, is the same One who lives within you. This is a deep, unfathomable mystery. You and I are intertwined in an intimacy involving every fiber of your being. The Light of My Presence shines within you, as well as upon you. I am in you, and you are in Me; therefore, nothing in heaven or on earth can separate you from Me!

As you sit quietly in My Presence, your awareness of My Life within you is heightened. This produces the Joy of the Lord, which is your strength. I, the God of hope, fill you with all Joy and Peace as you trust in Me, so that you may bubble over with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.

To them God has chosen to make known among the Gentiles the glorious riches of this mystery, which is Christ in you, the hope of glory.
Colossians 1:27

I, the Lord, have called you in righteousness; I will take hold of your hand. I will keep you and will make you to be a covenant for the people and a light for the Gentiles.
Isaiah 42:6

Nehemiah said, Go and enjoy choice food and sweet drinks, and send some to those who have nothing prepared. This day is sacred to our Lord. Do not grieve, for the joy of the Lord is your strength.
Nehemiah 8:10

May the God of your hope so fill you with all joy and peace in believing [through the experience of your faith] that by the power of the Holy Spirit you may abound and be overflowing (bubbling over) with hope.
Romans 15:13 amp


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 13
> 
> I am Christ in you, the hope of Glory. The One who walks beside you, holding you by your hand, is the same One who lives within you. This is a deep, unfathomable mystery. You and I are intertwined in an intimacy involving every fiber of your being. The Light of My Presence shines within you, as well as upon you. I am in you, and you are in Me; therefore, nothing in heaven or on earth can separate you from Me!
> 
> ...


Amen thanks CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wind still blowing here cold again. 

Stay home day.

Toasted ham and swiss Cheese sandwiches for lunch out for fish tonight. 

I know I know said staying home. But its Wisc. and weather is not a factor when it comes to Friday night fish fry's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is me tomorrow.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205063429084963&set=a.1084372589110.108079.1220223157&type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe it. In two weeks we can decorate for Christmas. I bought my some tree lights Wed. I knew they would be gone soon. This year seems to have really flown by.


Thanks just what I needed to hear . Have to decide what to do for Christmas presents as have not given a thought to it. Not doing the Thanksgiving and next day maddness in shops here. I like my life and don't feel like loosing it at a shopping frenzy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me tomorrow.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205063429084963&set=a.1084372589110.108079.1220223157&type=3&theater


won't let me in said contents not available. darn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hard to believe its Christmas next month
> :-o


Do not mention the C word. ya hear me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning We Bee. How are you doing?

Whats your weather like here still very windy and cold cold.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning We Bee. How are you doing?
> 
> Whats your weather like here still very windy and cold cold.


Good afternoon to you Yarny ♥

I am so busy today. I just washed all my flannel winter bedding I had in storage plus my flannel nightie and hung them out to dry. It`s so sunny and windy out that they will be dry in no time.
I also washed the jersey style sheets we had on the bed last night. And I will convert them into pet beds for my kitties. I have an old pillow that will be perfect for a nice soft kitty bed for Ronnie using the jersey style pillowcase. He will be so warm and toastie.
It`s cold here too Yarny, and it`s supposed to drop down to 32F tonight. Will probably have a lie in tomorrow


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who are you going to spend Thanksgiving with? How long are you going to be gone?


We are leaving on Tues. Driving to PA and will arrive in TN on Wed. with about 20 (not sure of the amount) others. We will stay there until Sat. Everyone else till Sunday. Then we go to Washington D.C. to visit "semi-relatives". We will leave for home on Monday. See my PM.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 13
> 
> I am Christ in you, the hope of Glory. The One who walks beside you, holding you by your hand, is the same One who lives within you. This is a deep, unfathomable mystery. You and I are intertwined in an intimacy involving every fiber of your being. The Light of My Presence shines within you, as well as upon you. I am in you, and you are in Me; therefore, nothing in heaven or on earth can separate you from Me!
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Were the fires caused by lightening Solo? Hope the winds die down so it's easier for the firefighters to get them under control. Stay safe!


By stupid humans. The weather people have been telling everyone not to burn anything for days leading up to the heavy winds. Thankfully there was no loss of life, just property. Thanks for you concern WCK, we were south west of the fires.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s that time of year again!!!
> I really love this new Christmas commercial for Sainsburys supermarkets in the UK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My pleasure solo. I`m glad you liked it as much as I did.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> just a drop in had so much to do today. Tonight work on scarf. Almost finish, just a bit of stitch up . It is role inward didn't like it at first but now do like it but can't decide. Oh well.
> 
> Solo hope fires are under control.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie.♥
I haven't been on too much lately. Been cleaning the basement, that's a challenge that will take me weeks. I don't like to throw things out, but find myself at somewhat of a crossroads: downsize! So, I'm trying to sort things into 3 categories: keep, give away and throw out. Over the years, my basement has become the repository of leftovers from several people: my mom, brother, son and my MIL. Trying to make sense out of it all is really mind boggling.
At the end of the day, I'm exhausted.
BTW- did any of you watch the football game last night? I didn't watch more than 10-15 min. of it, even though Buffalo Bills, our local team, played. But, the teams were dressed in solid colors: Bills in red, Jets in green. The 'powers that be' that determine the uniform color probably didn't realize it, but color blind people couldn't tell the difference between the teams. Several complaints were lodged in the local media.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know everyone is buying yarn for the cold weather and Christmas. Are you going to post the hats and scarves?
> 
> It is 48 here right now.
> The clan has been getting ready for the deer camp . They are leaving tomorrow. I am soooo ready. :lol:


How long will your 'clan' be gone, CB?
I've got my Thanksgiving planned: it'll be on Sunday, following Thanksgiving. My DIL will go to her parents on T'giving. Gives me more time to prepare.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> was not going to stay on long very tired with all the work doing here.
> 
> Busy good nice to have a break and see your parents.
> 
> ...


My neighbor's son had a bat in their house. They have little children so they went to the dr's to be checked out. The bat's teeth are so sharp that you wouldn't necessarily know that you had been bit. They were ok, but the shots they had to go through...., ugh! :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning, Joey. Winter is on the way.
> 
> We are going to Tennessee for Thanksgiving.


Enjoy your trip to TN for Thanksgiving, LL. Will you have to help cook or is this a 'vacation'?
Safe travels.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our youngest son stopped by yesterday to give his Dad his Birthday gift. So I gave him his work jacket, and his robe plus other clothes I had washed for him too. I couldn`t find the sash for his robe, but he said it doesn`t matter.
> Our oldest son called his Dad last night, and hooray he will be coming here for his Birthday on 3rd December. I asked him what he wanted for his Birthday dinner and he said cheeseburgers, onion rings and my home made mozzarella sticks. Plus a chocolate Birthday cake too. Our youngest said he will be coming in for that too as they all love cheeseburgers (except me).
> Busy busy busy.


Nice to have the family together, WendyBee. What will you have when they're munching down cheeseburgers?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Facebook just reminded me that today is my daughter's birthday. 39.


Happy Birthday, Joey's daughter!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hard to believe its Christmas next month
> :-o


I know!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 13
> 
> I am Christ in you, the hope of Glory. The One who walks beside you, holding you by your hand, is the same One who lives within you. This is a deep, unfathomable mystery. You and I are intertwined in an intimacy involving every fiber of your being. The Light of My Presence shines within you, as well as upon you. I am in you, and you are in Me; therefore, nothing in heaven or on earth can separate you from Me!
> 
> ...


Amen
Thank you, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wind still blowing here cold again.
> 
> Stay home day.
> 
> ...


Same here, Yarnie. We go out for a fish fry on Friday night.
It seems like nobody stays home to eat on Fri. around here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Nice to have the family together, WendyBee. What will you have when they're munching down cheeseburgers?


Not sure yet Jokim.
I was thinking chicken curry, but I haven`t made any since my beloved Tiptwo died. I will always associate that with her as she loved chicken.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She was born on Saturday morning at 5:29am. She will be going to Rochester, MN for Hearts at Home, a women's retreat. She has been going for many years. This is her birthday present to herself.


Ah you have a lot to be thankful for this year Joey. She got married and sounds like her mom raised her right.

happy Birthday to our Joeys daughter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. I guess winter is on its way. 38' as a high today. We had a few snowflakes last night. Then some sun, and rain next week. The deer hunters would like that to be snow.
> 
> I am finally able to spend the entire day at home.


So what did you do today with that day off?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon to you Yarny ♥
> 
> I am so busy today. I just washed all my flannel winter bedding I had in storage plus my flannel nightie and hung them out to dry. It`s so sunny and windy out that they will be dry in no time.
> I also washed the jersey style sheets we had on the bed last night. And I will convert them into pet beds for my kitties. I have an old pillow that will be perfect for a nice soft kitty bed for Ronnie using the jersey style pillowcase. He will be so warm and toastie.
> It`s cold here too Yarny, and it`s supposed to drop down to 32F tonight. Will probably have a lie in tomorrow


Oh it is flannel sheet time here too. If wind would die down would be nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are leaving on Tues. Driving to PA and will arrive in TN on Wed. with about 20 (not sure of the amount) others. We will stay there until Sat. Everyone else till Sunday. Then we go to Washington D.C. to visit "semi-relatives". We will leave for home on Monday. See my PM.


Oh have a wonderful time. Always nice to get away before winter weather sets in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> By stupid humans. The weather people have been telling everyone not to burn anything for days leading up to the heavy winds. Thankfully there was no loss of life, just property. Thanks for you concern WCK, we were south west of the fires.


Yes some people are not to bright. Up at cabin pine trees and oaks. You havae to get a permit to burn and then it has to be when it is damp Smoky the Bear has the last say.

One year a newbe from out of state didn't get the message major fire cause by him. It burn a lot of area. He was fine for lack of permit and causing major fire.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Yarnie.♥
> I haven't been on too much lately. Been cleaning the basement, that's a challenge that will take me weeks. I don't like to throw things out, but find myself at somewhat of a crossroads: downsize! So, I'm trying to sort things into 3 categories: keep, give away and throw out. Over the years, my basement has become the repository of leftovers from several people: my mom, brother, son and my MIL. Trying to make sense out of it all is really mind boggling.
> At the end of the day, I'm exhausted.
> BTW- did any of you watch the football game last night? I didn't watch more than 10-15 min. of it, even though Buffalo Bills, our local team, played. But, the teams were dressed in solid colors: Bills in red, Jets in green. The 'powers that be' that determine the uniform color probably didn't realize it, but color blind people couldn't tell the difference between the teams. Several complaints were lodged in the local media.


Oh I feel for you. Still not done in shp taking a break. Husband move heater ou there so have no excuse not to finish. Can't do a seperation of things have to just boxs them up and out they go. But like Jinx's said no matter how long you keep it as soon as you get rid of it you need it.

Sounds like you have more then just your things to go through. That would be even harder for me. Other peoples treasures in the family even if they don't want it.

Sounds like a good thing to just have plain uniforms. My friend's husband is color blind. He painted the pinic table a bright pink. Still laugh about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same here, Yarnie. We go out for a fish fry on Friday night.
> It seems like nobody stays home to eat on Fri. around here.


Deep fried fish not good for you but oh so good. Not good to miss Friday night Fish Frys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Cleaning, laundry, etc. the kind of stuff I like to ignore, and knit. I spent to much time on the computer


Well you have to have some down time too. enough of the cleaning ect.

computer is good for you . It's fun to see how some people have their head screwed on backwards. Then other are so nice.

Is the wind still blowing up there. It is here, be glad when it lets up. Suppose to be in the 50's tomorrow yea, I have a great day planned.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you talking about the area around Hancock? Two of my sisters live there and both sustained damage to their homes and property. Silly man caused a lot of damage because he wanted to have a camp fire in a wind storm.


theyarnlady said:


> Yes some people are not to bright. Up at cabin pine trees and oaks. You havae to get a permit to burn and then it has to be when it is damp Smoky the Bear has the last say.
> 
> One year a newbe from out of state didn't get the message major fire cause by him. It burn a lot of area. He was fine for lack of permit and causing major fire.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Are you talking about the area around Hancock? Two of my sisters live there and both sustained damage to their homes and property. Silly man caused a lot of damage because he wanted to have a camp fire in a wind storm.


Up by Adams, Friendship. Sorry about the lost to your sisters. It is not fun at all to have a fire that could have been prevented with a little thought. They come up north with out any idea what being in a wooded area means.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The way I remember it, he started a camp fire that started his tree on fire. Then thinking he was helping, he cut the tree down. When the tree fell it spread the fire over a wide area. Talk about not having any idea about woods and fire.


theyarnlady said:


> Up by Adams, Friendship. Sorry about the lost to your sisters. It is not fun at all to have a fire that could have been prevented with a little thought. They come up north with out any idea what being in a wooded area means.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My neighbor's son had a bat in their house. They have little children so they went to the dr's to be checked out. The bat's teeth are so sharp that you wouldn't necessarily know that you had been bit. They were ok, but the shots they had to go through...., ugh! :shock:


Wow! I didn't know that about bat's teeth. Yikes. I'll remember that!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Enjoy your trip to TN for Thanksgiving, LL. Will you have to help cook or is this a 'vacation'?
> Safe travels.♥


Ha Ha! We will all be cooking. Everyone will pitch in. I am waiting for a call to see what I can bring. We will bring as much as we can in the car (wine first priority). Some people are flying and cannot bring much. We'll figure it out. I am told that it is total disorganization - and I am sure it will all fall into place. There are many veteran good cooks going. Many hands... and that is the fun of it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there anyone in our group who lives in Tennessee?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Not sure yet Jokim.
> I was thinking chicken curry, but I haven`t made any since my beloved Tiptwo died. I will always associate that with her as she loved chicken.


As we were leaving to go out to eat, we heard about the Paris bombings. We were going to a Middle Eastern restaurant. How coincidental?! :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I feel for you. Still not done in shp taking a break. Husband move heater ou there so have no excuse not to finish. Can't do a seperation of things have to just boxs them up and out they go. But like Jinx's said no matter how long you keep it as soon as you get rid of it you need it.
> 
> Sounds like you have more then just your things to go through. That would be even harder for me. Other peoples treasures in the family even if they don't want it.
> 
> Sounds like a good thing to just have plain uniforms. My friend's husband is color blind. He painted the pinic table a bright pink. Still laugh about it.


The things I value most are my mom's things and the letters my grandma wrote to her. Those things are keepers.
The others are a judgment call.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Deep fried fish not good for you but oh so good. Not good to miss Friday night Fish Frys.


I usually order broiled or breaded. Breaded is what my mom would make.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Are you talking about the area around Hancock? Two of my sisters live there and both sustained damage to their homes and property. Silly man caused a lot of damage because he wanted to have a camp fire in a wind storm.


Hope they caught the man who caused this fire. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! We will all be cooking. Everyone will pitch in. I am waiting for a call to see what I can bring. We will bring as much as we can in the car (wine first priority). Some people are flying and cannot bring much. We'll figure it out. I am told that it is total disorganization - and I am sure it will all fall into place. There are many veteran good cooks going. Many hands... and that is the fun of it.


Sounds like a lot of fun this planned Thanksgiving dinner!
It's fun to watch it unfold and fall into place.♥


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, they caught him. Just followed the fire back to it's source. He was charged and found guilty.


Jokim said:


> Hope they caught the man who caused this fire. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The things I value most are my mom's things and the letters my grandma wrote to her. Those things are keepers.
> The others are a judgment call.


I still have my mother's love letter to my father (along with other letters from another woman - !) before they were married during WWII. He was gone and she pined for him...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, they caught him. Just followed the fire back to it's source. He was charged and found guilty.


Good! But the damage....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I still have my mother's love letter to my father (along with other letters from another woman - !) before they were married during WWII. He was gone and she pined for him...


Was your Mom a war bride?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. I guess winter is on its way. 38' as a high today. We had a few snowflakes last night. Then some sun, and rain next week. The deer hunters would like that to be snow.
> 
> I am finally able to spend the entire day at home.


Nice for you to have a day off Joey; hope you had a chance to relax and unwind before putting your nose back to the tax rules grindstone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our youngest son stopped by yesterday to give his Dad his Birthday gift. So I gave him his work jacket, and his robe plus other clothes I had washed for him too. I couldn`t find the sash for his robe, but he said it doesn`t matter.
> Our oldest son called his Dad last night, and hooray he will be coming here for his Birthday on 3rd December. I asked him what he wanted for his Birthday dinner and he said cheeseburgers, onion rings and my home made mozzarella sticks. Plus a chocolate Birthday cake too. Our youngest said he will be coming in for that too as they all love cheeseburgers (except me).
> Busy busy busy.


That will be great to have the family together Wendy, I love homemade cheeseburgers without the bun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Facebook just reminded me that today is my daughter's birthday. 39.


Birthday wishes to your DD Joey, hope she had a wonderful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> It`s that time of year again!!!
> I really love this new Christmas commercial for Sainsburys supermarkets in the UK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe it. In two weeks we can decorate for Christmas. I bought my some tree lights Wed. I knew they would be gone soon. This year seems to have really flown by.


I can't believe how quickly the year has gone by either. Our downtown Christmas Kick-off event is on Nov 27th so I'll have the store decorated by next weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 13
> 
> I am Christ in you, the hope of Glory. The One who walks beside you, holding you by your hand, is the same One who lives within you. This is a deep, unfathomable mystery. You and I are intertwined in an intimacy involving every fiber of your being. The Light of My Presence shines within you, as well as upon you. I am in you, and you are in Me; therefore, nothing in heaven or on earth can separate you from Me!
> 
> ...


Thank you CB


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me tomorrow.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205063429084963&set=a.1084372589110.108079.1220223157&type=3&theater


It didn't open so maybe not available in Canada


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We are leaving on Tues. Driving to PA and will arrive in TN on Wed. with about 20 (not sure of the amount) others. We will stay there until Sat. Everyone else till Sunday. Then we go to Washington D.C. to visit "semi-relatives". We will leave for home on Monday. See my PM.


Have fun LL; sounds like it will be a busy week for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> By stupid humans. The weather people have been telling everyone not to burn anything for days leading up to the heavy winds. Thankfully there was no loss of life, just property. Thanks for you concern WCK, we were south west of the fires.


I'm glad you were safe Solo and that no one was killed or injured. Some people just don't seem to get the message about fire safety.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Cleaning, laundry, etc. the kind of stuff I like to ignore, and knit. I spent to much time on the computer


housework whenever works for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Are you talking about the area around Hancock? Two of my sisters live there and both sustained damage to their homes and property. Silly man caused a lot of damage because he wanted to have a camp fire in a wind storm.


One of the worst fires in southern Alberta was caused by a woman using a burn barrel during a windstorm. Several homes, barns, and bridges were destroyed and more than 100 cattle were killed. It was thoughtless carelessness and she paid a heavy price with ongoing mental health issues after the fire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Some body has a birthday tomorrow. It is Yarnie. Happy Birthday to you ! Love you our sweet funny kind friend.XX &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Reminds me of this verse:
> Come in, sit down, converse.
> It doesn't always look like this.
> Some days, it's even worse.
> ...


Good poem :thumbup:

Nice that your DD gives herself the gift of a retreat, I'm sure that she's a very busy lady.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some body has a birthday tomorrow. It is Yarnie. Happy Birthday to you ! Love you our sweet funny kind friend.XX ♥


How are you CB? Did your clan get off to deer camp ok?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lots of love and hugs on your birthday Yarnie!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was your Mom a war bride?


My mom had a difficult time getting my father to marry her. He was too attached to him mother. Long story that I will tell you some day. They married after the war.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be great to have the family together Wendy, I love homemade cheeseburgers without the bun.


I love homemade burgers with out a bun. My mom would make them with lots of onion and then make this dill pickle sauce to pour over them. Mmmm!...♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some body has a birthday tomorrow. It is Yarnie. Happy Birthday to you ! Love you our sweet funny kind friend.XX ♥


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Yarnie! ♥♥♥ XXXOOO (Love, Kisses and Hugs)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Yarnie! ♥♥♥ XXXOOO (Love, Kisses and Hugs)


Happy Birthday! Yarnlady! Have a great day. Lots of cake and wine. Hugs to you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My mom had a difficult time getting my father to marry her. He was too attached to him mother. Long story that I will tell you some day. They married after the war.


Sounds familiar... My father was the youngest, and also attached to his mom, even after he married my mom! ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds familiar... My father was the youngest, and also attached to his mom, even after he married my mom! ;-)


It caused problems. Part of his salary went to his mom. I would have a fit with that. Plus, he married my mom, but still could not commit to her. It took a while and a minister to bring him around. I still have the letter from the minister to my father telling him to stand up to his responsibilities. Once he came around, he was a great husband and father.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yarnie! I hope you have a great day today! Love you!&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you CB? Did your clan get off to deer camp ok?


Yes they got off around 5. The plans where 3 but I didn't hold my breath. 
Dh called about 9 to tell me one of my cousins had a very bad wreck the night before. He fell asleep at the wheel. He totaled his truck and was pinned inside. Thank the Good Lord he is only banged up. Everyone is claiming a miracle because the truck is crushed into a pile. God is so Good! I kept him when he was a baby it was my first job when I was 16. He was a cry baby for his mama. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't know if this is accurate; I sleep on both sides, but usually fall asleep on the left side.

http://www.newslinq.com/sleeping-on-your-left-side/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got off around 5. The plans where 3 but I didn't hold my breath.
> Dh called about 9 to tell me one of my cousins had a very bad wreck the night before. He fell asleep at the wheel. He totaled his truck and was pinned inside. Thank the Good Lord he is only banged up. Everyone is claiming a miracle because the truck is crushed into a pile. God is so Good! I kept him when he was a baby it was my first job when I was 16. He was a cry baby for his mama. :lol:


I'm so glad he wasn't badly hurt! It's so easy to get sleepy when driving long stretches, especially at night.

Don't let your closet cleaning take the whole day - have some R&R time for yourself!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so glad he wasn't badly hurt! It's so easy to get sleepy when driving long stretches, especially at night.
> 
> Don't let your closet cleaning take the whole day - have some R&R time for yourself!


I will catch up later. I need to get started. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 14

Bask in the luxury of being fully understood and unconditionally loved. Dare to see yourself as I see you: radiant in My righteousness, cleansed by My blood. I view you as the one I created you to be, the one you will be in actuality when heaven becomes your home. It is My Life within you that is changing you from glory to glory. Rejoice in this mysterious miracle! Thank Me continually for the amazing gift of My Spirit within you.

Try to depend on the help of the Spirit as you go through this day of life. Pause briefly from time to time so you can consult with this Holy One inside you. He will not force you to do His bidding, but He will guide you as you give Him space in your life. Walk along this wondrous way of collaboration with My Spirit.

Those who look to him are radiant; their faces are never covered with shame.
Psalm 34:5

God made him who had no sin to be sin for us, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.
2 Corinthians 5:21

But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory, just as by the Spirit of the Lord.
2 Corinthians 3:18 nkjv

Since we live by the Spirit, let us keep in step with the Spirit.
Galatians 5:25


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some body has a birthday tomorrow. It is Yarnie. Happy Birthday to you ! Love you our sweet funny kind friend.XX ♥


I second all that. Happy birthday, Yarnie. You are a treasure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got off around 5. The plans where 3 but I didn't hold my breath.
> Dh called about 9 to tell me one of my cousins had a very bad wreck the night before. He fell asleep at the wheel. He totaled his truck and was pinned inside. Thank the Good Lord he is only banged up. Everyone is claiming a miracle because the truck is crushed into a pile. God is so Good! I kept him when he was a baby it was my first job when I was 16. He was a cry baby for his mama. :lol:


I'm so glad he's all right. It does sound like the good Lord protected him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will catch up later. I need to get started. Everyone have a great day.


Closet cleaning? I need to do that all over my house! It's a great feeling - when it's done!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 14
> 
> Bask in the luxury of being fully understood and unconditionally loved. Dare to see yourself as I see you: radiant in My righteousness, cleansed by My blood. I view you as the one I created you to be, the one you will be in actuality when heaven becomes your home. It is My Life within you that is changing you from glory to glory. Rejoice in this mysterious miracle! Thank Me continually for the amazing gift of My Spirit within you.
> 
> ...


Love you, CB! You are a ray of sunshine!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got off around 5. The plans where 3 but I didn't hold my breath.
> Dh called about 9 to tell me one of my cousins had a very bad wreck the night before. He fell asleep at the wheel. He totaled his truck and was pinned inside. Thank the Good Lord he is only banged up. Everyone is claiming a miracle because the truck is crushed into a pile. God is so Good! I kept him when he was a baby it was my first job when I was 16. He was a cry baby for his mama. :lol:


Thank God he is ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 14
> 
> Bask in the luxury of being fully understood and unconditionally loved. Dare to see yourself as I see you: radiant in My righteousness, cleansed by My blood. I view you as the one I created you to be, the one you will be in actuality when heaven becomes your home. It is My Life within you that is changing you from glory to glory. Rejoice in this mysterious miracle! Thank Me continually for the amazing gift of My Spirit within you.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some body has a birthday tomorrow. It is Yarnie. Happy Birthday to you ! Love you our sweet funny kind friend.XX ♥


Happy birthday Yarnie. Remember, since it is your birthday, you get to do whatever you want. Others are there to make it special for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got off around 5. The plans where 3 but I didn't hold my breath.
> Dh called about 9 to tell me one of my cousins had a very bad wreck the night before. He fell asleep at the wheel. He totaled his truck and was pinned inside. Thank the Good Lord he is only banged up. Everyone is claiming a miracle because the truck is crushed into a pile. God is so Good! I kept him when he was a baby it was my first job when I was 16. He was a cry baby for his mama. :lol:


Thank goodness that he survived, CB. God is great indeed.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank goodness that he survived, CB. God is great indeed.♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute little crochet hats; free pattern link

http://www.frommmetoyou.com/crochet-to-help-others-free-newborn-baby-hat-pattern/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay I haven`t missed our lovely friend Yarny`s Birthday.
Happy Birthday dear Yarny....I hope you had a wonderful day today. May you have many many more.
&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know if this is accurate; I sleep on both sides, but usually fall asleep on the left side.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/sleeping-on-your-left-side/


Very interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I haven`t missed our lovely friend Yarny`s Birthday.
> Happy Birthday dear Yarny....I hope you had a wonderful day today. May you have many many more.
> ♥


This is so cute. I love the virtual hug!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a photo for your book CB (but I think it might have been you and not your DH who had the knitting accident)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a photo for your book CB (but I think it might have been you and not your DH who had the knitting accident)


  :XD: :lol: Two times. Both times I had to remove my own needles out of my bootay.  Dh was laughing to hard. Just like the staple. I had to remove it myself. :shock: :roll:
Dh was the one that always found the sewing needle in the rug. The big baby had to have me pull it out for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol: Two times. Both times I had to remove my own needles out of my bootay.  Dh was laughing to hard. Just like the staple. I had to remove it myself. :shock: :roll:
> Dh was the one that always found the sewing needle in the rug. The big baby had to have me pull it out for him.


Are the family safely back at home again?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are the family safely back at home again?


Yes they got home around 7 our time. School and work tomorrow. Did you have a nice Sunday WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got home around 7 our time. School and work tomorrow. Did you have a nice Sunday WCK?


I did - thanks CB; it was very relaxing. I managed to get a few chores done, but also time to work on word puzzles with DH, and knit and read.

So we're all back to our routines tomorrow. Is GS's test coming up soon?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute little crochet hats; free pattern link
> 
> http://www.frommmetoyou.com/crochet-to-help-others-free-newborn-baby-hat-pattern/


Cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol: Two times. Both times I had to remove my own needles out of my bootay.  Dh was laughing to hard. Just like the staple. I had to remove it myself. :shock: :roll:
> Dh was the one that always found the sewing needle in the rug. The big baby had to have me pull it out for him.


Ouch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they got home around 7 our time. School and work tomorrow. Did you have a nice Sunday WCK?


Good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did - thanks CB; it was very relaxing. I managed to get a few chores done, but also time to work on word puzzles with DH, and knit and read.
> 
> So we're all back to our routines tomorrow. Is GS's test coming up soon?


Routine sounds good. I spent the day with my new circular needles, working on GS's blanket. Cast on 225, counted, needed two more, counted, one too many, counted 225! Knitted first row, good to go. Knitted half of second row - concentrating too hard on setting up stitch markers and forgot to turn the needles! Suddenly I was knitting a circle! Yikes! It was so crazy I just had to laugh. Took it all out. I'll try again tomorrow. Bum knee is keeping me from doing chores (oh, phooey!) - so I'll have time to tackle this problem again.

I told you I have no sense of direction! I didn't know when to turn!

Nighty-night all. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did - thanks CB; it was very relaxing. I managed to get a few chores done, but also time to work on word puzzles with DH, and knit and read.
> 
> So we're all back to our routines tomorrow. Is GS's test coming up soon?


That is good. You need a good relaxing day. I know you are busy with the shop. Yes we all love Mondays.:{
What puzzle are you working on? I haven't worked a puzzle in awhile. No place safe in this house to do one.

I finished my shawl. I got lots done in the last few days. Did I put a chapter in the book about the dog coming inside the shop one day after Dh had cleaned? She stood on one of the worktables and let out a howl. Dh came in tonight and when he saw the closet howled like Cinnamon did. :lol: 
GS's test has changed . I think it is a couple of weeks. He only has one chance. Then he will have to walk without a diploma if he doesn't pass. He will have to take it after then. When DS walked last Dec he had passed when he walked in graduation. So did my DIL . It would be terrible if he didn't pass. Please keep praying for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Routine sounds good. I spent the day with my new circular needles, working on GS's blanket. Cast on 225, counted, needed two more, counted, one too many, counted 225! Knitted first row, good to go. Knitted half of second row - concentrating too hard on setting up stitch markers and forgot to turn the needles! Suddenly I was knitting a circle! Yikes! It was so crazy I just had to laugh. Took it all out. I'll try again tomorrow. Bum knee is keeping me from doing chores (oh, phooey!) - so I'll have time to tackle this problem again.
> 
> I told you I have no sense of direction! I didn't know when to turn!
> 
> Nighty-night all. Sweet dreams.


Darn that bum knee :XD: Maybe GS would like a sleeping bag instead of a blanket?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Routine sounds good. I spent the day with my new circular needles, working on GS's blanket. Cast on 225, counted, needed two more, counted, one too many, counted 225! Knitted first row, good to go. Knitted half of second row - concentrating too hard on setting up stitch markers and forgot to turn the needles! Suddenly I was knitting a circle! Yikes! It was so crazy I just had to laugh. Took it all out. I'll try again tomorrow. Bum knee is keeping me from doing chores (oh, phooey!) - so I'll have time to tackle this problem again.
> 
> I told you I have no sense of direction! I didn't know when to turn!
> 
> Nighty-night all. Sweet dreams.


Poor Bonn. We all have done the same thing. You will get the hang of it. I hope your knee gets better soon.
Sweet dreams and hugs .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good. You need a good relaxing day. I know you are busy with the shop. Yes we all love Mondays.:{
> What puzzle are you working on? I haven't worked a puzzle in awhile. No place safe in this house to do one.
> 
> I finished my shawl. I got lots done in the last few days. Did I put a chapter in the book about the dog coming inside the shop one day after Dh had cleaned? She stood on one of the worktables and let out a howl. Dh came in tonight and when he saw the closet howled like Cinnamon did. :lol:
> GS's test has changed . I think it is a couple of weeks. He only has one chance. Then he will have to walk without a diploma if he doesn't pass. He will have to take it after then. When DS walked last Dec he had passed when he walked in graduation. So did my DIL . It would be terrible if he didn't pass. Please keep praying for him.


 :thumbup: that's great that you finished your shawl. Will you post a pic? The clean closet was shock to DH - he was probably wondering where all his stuff went :XD:

I'll keep your GS in my prayers; he's worked so hard to get where he is.

DH used to do mainly suduko puzzles but added word scrambles (anagrams) the last few weeks. Sometimes another set of eyes comes up with the right word.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a photo for your book CB (but I think it might have been you and not your DH who had the knitting accident)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: :lol: Two times. Both times I had to remove my own needles out of my bootay.  Dh was laughing to hard. Just like the staple. I had to remove it myself. :shock: :roll:
> Dh was the one that always found the sewing needle in the rug. The big baby had to have me pull it out for him.


Ouch!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Darn that bum knee :XD: Maybe GS would like a sleeping bag instead of a blanket?!


Not a bad idea!! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: that's great that you finished your shawl. Will you post a pic? The clean closet was shock to DH - he was probably wondering where all his stuff went :XD:
> 
> I'll keep your GS in my prayers; he's worked so hard to get where he is.
> 
> DH used to do mainly suduko puzzles but added word scrambles (anagrams) the last few weeks. Sometimes another set of eyes comes up with the right word.


My DH does suduko puzzles, too. I like them. I do the easy ones, and he does the hard ones. I don't like that much of a challenge - qs you can tell from my adventure with the circular needles!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good. You need a good relaxing day. I know you are busy with the shop. Yes we all love Mondays.:{
> What puzzle are you working on? I haven't worked a puzzle in awhile. No place safe in this house to do one.
> 
> I finished my shawl. I got lots done in the last few days. Did I put a chapter in the book about the dog coming inside the shop one day after Dh had cleaned? She stood on one of the worktables and let out a howl. Dh came in tonight and when he saw the closet howled like Cinnamon did. :lol:
> GS's test has changed . I think it is a couple of weeks. He only has one chance. Then he will have to walk without a diploma if he doesn't pass. He will have to take it after then. When DS walked last Dec he had passed when he walked in graduation. So did my DIL . It would be terrible if he didn't pass. Please keep praying for him.


Congratulations on finishing your shawl. What's it look like - color? Pattern? Are you planning on sending a picture? It feels so good to finish a project. I've been away - probably asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good old Monday. Laundry day at my house. Wash is in, and soon I will start that blanket again. I'm looking forward to it. (Some people never learn!) It was quite a challenge planning it - figuring out how to put the colors together and then figuring out how many stitches and rows. I'm using Caron Simply Soft because it was the only way I could get the colors GS wanted. I've used it before and know I need more stitches because its thinner or lighter or something.

I don't know how you all do it when you have to cast on 700 stitches for a shawl. 225 was enough for me. Back later....

Have a lovely Monday!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH does suduko puzzles, too. I like them. I do the easy ones, and he does the hard ones. I don't like that much of a challenge - qs you can tell from my adventure with the circular needles!


Bon, I love suduko.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon, I love suduko.


Me, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just saw this on Facebook and had to share. To me, this pure love of a child for a parent is as close as we get here on earth to the unconditional love of the Father. Watch this baby's spirit grow with every note.

http://www.wimp.com/tender-musical-moment-baby-dad/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=video/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all thank you so much for your kind wishes for my birthday.

I had to recover from it yesterday. 

Both DIL's took me power shopping.

Took me to Lake Grieve. This is a town when way back the milloniares built summer cottages. Their summer cottage are enough for 10 to 12 families to live in. Most have been replace with newer homes. 

We left at 9:00 and met up with other DIL and had lunch. Then off we went. My gosh after 4 hours of shopping my body was about to give up. Was so much fun, they DIL get along and lost them a couple of times. 

I have to tell you about Overland Sheepskin Company. The cheapest thing I could find was a hat band, 35 dollars. It was like the one on here with cable pattern.
Then prices went up and up. Your not going to believe this but they had a coat for 2,500 dollars. I thought that was bad until DIL found one for over 5,000. I would be afraid to wear it. Could just see me spilling something on it. 
started for home at 4:00. I thought I had died, I mean really I am a year older now. I ache in places I didn't know one could ache. Just laid around yesterday. 
but would not trade that day for anything. No men just ladies and crazy fun.

Will catch up later have to get things done here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome back Birthday Girl. I`m glad you had a wonderful day - even if you have to spend a few days recovering from it.

You deserve it - so party on!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

re: my knitting projects. I`m going to put the green and yellow afghan on hold for the time being. I want to make my sons a rug each for Christmas, and I won`t have time otherwise as that green and yellow afghan pattern is very time consuming.
Fingers crossed I`ll finish Mary`s knitted rug today so I can start on my sons rugs. I haven`t even decided on a pattern yet LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all thank you so much for your kind wishes for my birthday.
> 
> I had to recover from it yesterday.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lot of fun! Nix on the coat for me, too.

It's surprising what a day of shopping can do to you. I really think my knee got "funny" after a day of shopping for paint - LOTS of walking and all on hard surfaces. I walk a lot normally, so I think it was the hard ground.

I hope you recover quickly! The price we pay for our fun and games! 
:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Congratulations on finishing your shawl. What's it look like - color? Pattern? Are you planning on sending a picture? It feels so good to finish a project. I've been away - probably asking questions that have already been answered.


Speaking of pics - Bonnie would you post a pic of the blanket you finished a while ago? We'd love to see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good old Monday. Laundry day at my house. Wash is in, and soon I will start that blanket again. I'm looking forward to it. (Some people never learn!) It was quite a challenge planning it - figuring out how to put the colors together and then figuring out how many stitches and rows. I'm using Caron Simply Soft because it was the only way I could get the colors GS wanted. I've used it before and know I need more stitches because its thinner or lighter or something.
> 
> I don't know how you all do it when you have to cast on 700 stitches for a shawl. 225 was enough for me. Back later....
> 
> Have a lovely Monday!


How many colours are in this blanket Bonnie? What stitch(es) are you using?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just saw this on Facebook and had to share. To me, this pure love of a child for a parent is as close as we get here on earth to the unconditional love of the Father. Watch this baby's spirit grow with every note.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/tender-musical-moment-baby-dad/?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=video/


That was beautiful; thanks Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all thank you so much for your kind wishes for my birthday.
> 
> I had to recover from it yesterday.
> 
> ...


A wonderful Ladies Day Out for your birthday Yarnie; so glad that you and your DIL's had such a good time. I'm with you on the coats - I wouldn't want to wear them either. Take it easy now that you're an "old lady" :XD: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> re: my knitting projects. I`m going to put the green and yellow afghan on hold for the time being. I want to make my sons a rug each for Christmas, and I won`t have time otherwise as that green and yellow afghan pattern is very time consuming.
> Fingers crossed I`ll finish Mary`s knitted rug today so I can start on my sons rugs. I haven`t even decided on a pattern yet LOL


I know the weight of those rugs makes it a slower knit Wendy, but the pic you posted of Mary's rug was so lovely. Sometimes it takes me a while to decide on what pattern and what colours to use. Wonderful gift idea for your boys.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all thank you so much for your kind wishes for my birthday.
> 
> I had to recover from it yesterday.
> 
> ...


Glad you are back rested!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I know the weight of those rugs makes it a slower knit Wendy, but the pic you posted of Mary's rug was so lovely. Sometimes it takes me a while to decide on what pattern and what colours to use. Wonderful gift idea for your boys.


Thanks westy ♥
I want to give priority to my two sons for Christmas. It`s scary to think that Christmas is next month.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had a fun day shopping. I had to go to Target and get a few plastic bins. I bet you know what I need them for. Then to Walmart. I bought some Red Heart scrubby there. Have you used that yarn? I made a 5 inch square. It is fun to work with, but only one square a day or your hands will be sore. Hubby thinks it will be great for exfoliating. We had wonderful weather today and I so enjoyed being out and about and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a fun day shopping. I had to go to Target and get a few plastic bins. I bet you know what I need them for. Then to Walmart. I bought some Red Heart scrubby there. Have you used that yarn? I made a 5 inch square. It is fun to work with, but only one square a day or your hands will be sore. Hubby thinks it will be great for exfoliating. We had wonderful weather today and I so enjoyed being out and about and enjoying the sunshine.


You wouldn't be needing the bins for yarn, right?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe


Lukelucy said:


> You wouldn't be needing the bins for yarn, right?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good news for AR.
http://www.facebook.com/KATVChannel7/photos/a.10150849936456323.466284.29348676322/10153753523216323/?type=3


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I need some help with my ............................circular needles. I always slip the first stitch as if to purl, then put the yarn behind the needles and to the back to knit. When I do this with the circulars, it always gets on the wrong side of the circulars. Is this something that just won't work with circulars? I want to do it to get a nice neat edge.

I would greatly appreciate any advice. ? Thanks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Slip first stitch purlwise. Then put the yarn to the back between the needle tips. It does work fine with circulars. I do not understand exactly what you are doing. Remember the yarn goes back between the needle tips.


bonbf3 said:


> I need some help with my ............................circular needles. I always slip the first stitch as if to purl, then put the yarn behind the needles and to the back to knit. When I do this with the circulars, it always gets on the wrong side of the circulars. Is this something that just won't work with circulars? I want to do it to get a nice neat edge.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any advice. ? Thanks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I paid almost $4.00 for 3.5 ounces. Cannot find receipt right now. I will have to hand wash a pan to try it out. Normally I throw everything in the dishwasher.


joeysomma said:


> Please tell us how it works on dishes.
> 
> I have heard of the scrubby yarn. I have thought of trying it. I went on line to check prices. Herrschners, Inc. has it for $3.99. Red Heart for $4.49 and Overstock.com for $7.39 reg $10.19. Walmart's website has $3.70 reg $4.29 and $3.48 reg $4.99.
> 
> I thought Overstock had bargain prices. I guess you need to compare prices even on a supposed cheap site.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe I paid about $4.00 for 3.5 ounces. The 5 inches square used 0.5 ounce. I will have to hand wash a pan tomorrow. Everything is in the dishwasher tonight. Let you know tomorrow. 


joeysomma said:


> Please tell us how it works on dishes.
> 
> I have heard of the scrubby yarn. I have thought of trying it. I went on line to check prices. Herrschners, Inc. has it for $3.99. Red Heart for $4.49 and Overstock.com for $7.39 reg $10.19. Walmart's website has $3.70 reg $4.29 and $3.48 reg $4.99.
> 
> I thought Overstock had bargain prices. I guess you need to compare prices even on a supposed cheap site.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Speaking of pics - Bonnie would you post a pic of the blanket you finished a while ago? We'd love to see it.


I will, have to download onto computer. Will try to do that asap.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Maybe


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


>


I had to get those bins a while ago... You would not believe my stash. Should open a store...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my shawl. It is not blocked.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delectable-2


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl.


Where?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> re: my knitting projects. I`m going to put the green and yellow afghan on hold for the time being. I want to make my sons a rug each for Christmas, and I won`t have time otherwise as that green and yellow afghan pattern is very time consuming.
> Fingers crossed I`ll finish Mary`s knitted rug today so I can start on my sons rugs. I haven`t even decided on a pattern yet LOL


What kind of yarn are you using on your rugs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had a fun day shopping. I had to go to Target and get a few plastic bins. I bet you know what I need them for. Then to Walmart. I bought some Red Heart scrubby there. Have you used that yarn? I made a 5 inch square. It is fun to work with, but only one square a day or your hands will be sore. Hubby thinks it will be great for exfoliating. We had wonderful weather today and I so enjoyed being out and about and enjoying the sunshine.


Yarn?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your shawl looks great. I like your choice of pattern.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl. It is not blocked.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delectable-2


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not think I have a large stash, but it keeps growing. I keep trying to us it up, but.....


Lukelucy said:


> I had to get those bins a while ago... You would not believe my stash. Should open a store...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your shawl looks great. I like your choice of pattern.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not think I have a large stash, but it keeps growing. I keep trying to us it up, but.....


I cannot buy any more yarn ever, ever, ever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How many colours are in this blanket Bonnie? What stitch(es) are you using?


He chose dark teal, lime green, white, and a little red. ????????
He's very artistic, so i'm going with it. I looked online at different ways to combine, and then I finally figured out a way to organize the stripes. I kept all the white together because mixing it throughout was kind of choppy. We shall see!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How many colours are in this blanket Bonnie? What stitch(es) are you using?


Oh - stitches. I decided not to use much variety, didn't want hurdle (I love it ) because it looked kind of feminine. Since I'm using a real soft yarn, I tried to make it kind of bold for a more masculine look. So I'm using garter for the lime green top and bottom sections and stockinette to bring out the stripes in the body of it. Plain, but I think it needs plain because of such contrast in the colors.

That was my thinking. I probably "overthought" it. I may suggest a darker red instead of bright. It's a beautiful color called "autumn red." I bought some just in case. I did ask him twice, though, and both times he liked the bright red. I haven't shown him the autumn red yet. I have to trust him because his art work is so good and I'm not so good at colors. I always THINK I am, but the finished product shows maybe not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was beautiful; thanks Bonnie.


I'm glad you liked it. I thought it was precious.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.

We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.

I'm staying busy slowly cleaning after it has been shut up since March. The insulation in laundry room really helped keep out mold as DH wouldn't let me out there until he (with a mask) cleaned the mold. We didn't see any mold this year.

Miss all of you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of yarn are you using on your rugs?


Just regular Red Heart yarn with 2 two strands held together. Two red, and two cream.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.
> 
> We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.
> 
> ...


*waves*
Hiya Janie, its good to see you again. 
I`m so glad you didn`t get any mold this year. It`s terrible to clean off. Luckily we haven`y had any year.
Hubby just insulated the front and back door frames earlier. He insulated the bathroom window with caulking and spray insulation in the parts he could reach. Plus insulated pipes too. Fingers crossed we won`t get frozen pipes this year.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I finished Randy and Mary`s rug earlier this evening. I`m now working on rug for our youngest son. I`m calling these projects " Operation Christmas Rugs for Rugrats"

I never thought that grey and medium blue yarn would work so well together, but they look so lovely. I`m thinking of making a rug with the same blue and grey for myself after Christmas.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news for AR.
> http://www.facebook.com/KATVChannel7/photos/a.10150849936456323.466284.29348676322/10153753523216323/?type=3


Yes indeed. GA wasn't on the list earlier today, but tonight it was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I need some help with my ............................circular needles. I always slip the first stitch as if to purl, then put the yarn behind the needles and to the back to knit. When I do this with the circulars, it always gets on the wrong side of the circulars. Is this something that just won't work with circulars? I want to do it to get a nice neat edge.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any advice. ? Thanks.


I meant to say between the needles, not behind. It's the between that seems to mess it all up since the needles are connected. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> Slip first stitch purlwise. Then put the yarn to the back between the needle tips. It does work fine with circulars. I do not understand exactly what you are doing. Remember the yarn goes back between the needle tips.


jinx - thanks for your help. I meant to say BETWEEN the needles. I slip the stitch, then put the yarn BETWEEN the needles and to the back. Do you have your yarn behind the cable or in front? I have a long cable, winding all over the place. 36 inch. I am all tangled up in yarn and cables!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl. It is not blocked.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delectable-2


Oh, CB, it's beautiful! It looks so soft and warm and what a beautiful pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If the final product will be flat, You use the yarn and needles the same as if you were using straight needles. I have to pay more attention to how the previous row is looped over the needles as to were to place the free yarn, either in front or back of the needle. Does this help or make it clear as mud?


Well it helps that you see my problem. Where to put the yarn. And it helps to know that it has to be a decision, that it does matter. But is it possible to slip the first stitch and still have the yarn on only one side of the cable? Mine ends up winding on both sides - I think because the needles are connected.

I think there's a youtube video and I seem to remember the guy showed how to turn the needles so you don't make a tube. Maybe if I turn it exactly that way, I'll be able to slip the first stitch.

Thanks, Joey. Now I don't feel quite so bumbling, even if I am!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just regular Red Heart yarn with 2 two strands held together. Two red, and two cream.


That sounds so nice and warm, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie - sounds like you had a lot of fun on your birthday. I think I mixed up and sent a post about that to WCK. I don't know which end is up these days!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.
> 
> We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.
> 
> ...


Hi, Janie! It sounds like you're settled in for the winter. I'm very glad there was no mold this year.

Sounds like you have nice neighbors - good luck with your scrubbies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya Janie, its good to see you again.
> I`m so glad you didn`t get any mold this year. It`s terrible to clean off. Luckily we haven`y had any year.
> Hubby just insulated the front and back door frames earlier. He insulated the bathroom window with caulking and spray insulation in the parts he could reach. Plus insulated pipes too. Fingers crossed we won`t get frozen pipes this year.


Yes - good luck with those pipes. That would be a welcome relief, I'm sure. If the pipes are frozen, it's way too cold to work on them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy ♥
> I want to give priority to my two sons for Christmas. It`s scary to think that Christmas is next month.


I know --- 5 1/2 weeks :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I finished Randy and Mary`s rug earlier this evening. I`m now working on rug for our youngest son. I`m calling these projects " Operation Christmas Rugs for Rugrats"
> 
> I never thought that grey and medium blue yarn would work so well together, but they look so lovely. I`m thinking of making a rug with the same blue and grey for myself after Christmas.


That does sound pretty, WendyBee. Do you have a pattern, or are you making one up?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know --- 5 1/2 weeks :shock:


And Thanksgiving here - a week from Thursday! Yikes! DDIL's birthday also crept up on me. It's tomorrow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya Janie, its good to see you again.
> I`m so glad you didn`t get any mold this year. It`s terrible to clean off. Luckily we haven`y had any year.
> Hubby just insulated the front and back door frames earlier. He insulated the bathroom window with caulking and spray insulation in the parts he could reach. Plus insulated pipes too. Fingers crossed we won`t get frozen pipes this year.


I'll cross my fingers for you too as I know what it is to have frozen pipes. Then we insulated very well as that cold wind does damage.

Do you have pictures of your rugs? I would love to see them. They must be heavy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> Slip first stitch purlwise. Then put the yarn to the back between the needle tips. It does work fine with circulars. I do not understand exactly what you are doing. Remember the yarn goes back between the needle tips.


Hi, jinx. I just checked out the video. The knitter didn't seem to care where his yarn was but was very careful about where the needles were, so maybe I should just keep going and see what happens.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good news for AR.
> http://www.facebook.com/KATVChannel7/photos/a.10150849936456323.466284.29348676322/10153753523216323/?type=3


Even before the Paris attacks a lot of Canadians were worried about our new PM's commitment to bring 25000 refugees before the end of the year. Despite concerns from citizens, provincial politicians, and even federal immigration and security officials, Trudeau said he isn't prepared to budge on those arbitrary numbers and dates.

I would be ok with family re-unification refugees because there would be documentation and records to validate them and also ok with bringing in women and children. Even though many of the young men are not terrorists, it is too much of a risk to bring them in without being able to check them out (so far 3 of our provincial Premiers have said the same thing, including the leader of my province).

Trudeau is also backing away from the air attacks we've been carrying out with the coalition - he says we will do something else, maybe training fighters on the ground. In my opinion that is much more dangerous for our military than the air attacks.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Please tell us how it works on dishes.
> 
> I have heard of the scrubby yarn. I have thought of trying it. I went on line to check prices. Herrschners, Inc. has it for $3.99. Red Heart for $4.49 and Overstock.com for $7.39 reg $10.19. Walmart's website has $3.70 reg $4.29 and $3.48 reg $4.99.
> 
> I thought Overstock had bargain prices. I guess you need to compare prices even on a supposed cheap site.


That's a huge price range! I think you're right to check the prices and factor in shipping costs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl. It is not blocked.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delectable-2


It's beautiful CB! Love the pattern and the colour of your yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> He chose dark teal, lime green, white, and a little red. ????????
> He's very artistic, so i'm going with it. I looked online at different ways to combine, and then I finally figured out a way to organize the stripes. I kept all the white together because mixing it throughout was kind of choppy. We shall see!


It's surprising how often unusual colour combinations turn out beautifully. Since he chose the colours and you are making it, he will be certain to love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.
> 
> We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.
> 
> ...


Nice temps for you Janie. Good to take it easy getting settled in. Hope to see more of you with a better internet connection.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya Janie, its good to see you again.
> I`m so glad you didn`t get any mold this year. It`s terrible to clean off. Luckily we haven`y had any year.
> Hubby just insulated the front and back door frames earlier. He insulated the bathroom window with caulking and spray insulation in the parts he could reach. Plus insulated pipes too. Fingers crossed we won`t get frozen pipes this year.


 :thumbup: for all the insulation work -- hopefully you have no frozen pipes this winter, you had a lifetimes worth last year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well it helps that you see my problem. Where to put the yarn. And it helps to know that it has to be a decision, that it does matter. But is it possible to slip the first stitch and still have the yarn on only one side of the cable? Mine ends up winding on both sides - I think because the needles are connected.
> 
> I think there's a youtube video and I seem to remember the guy showed how to turn the needles so you don't make a tube. Maybe if I turn it exactly that way, I'll be able to slip the first stitch.
> 
> Thanks, Joey. Now I don't feel quite so bumbling, even if I am!


You should be able to slip the first stitch in the same way you would with straight needles Bonnie. Hold the yarn in front of your work, slip the stitch purlways and move the yarn to the back so it is resting between the 2 needle tips -- the cable part of the needle should be off to the left and right of your work so it doesn't get in the way.

Do I remember you saying you were left handed? How are you holding your needles and your yarn?

Took a couple photos - does it help?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> And Thanksgiving here - a week from Thursday! Yikes! DDIL's birthday also crept up on me. It's tomorrow!


Happy Birthday to DDIL! Are you and Sarah going to make her cake?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook


 :thumbup: Thanks Joey.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That does sound pretty, WendyBee. Do you have a pattern, or are you making one up?


Here it is bon when it was halfway complete. Now it`s finished....yayyy
:mrgreen:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here it is bon when it was halfway complete. Now it`s finished....yayyy
> :mrgreen:


 :thumbup: A great feeling to finish such a lovely gift! Mary will be thrilled!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: A great feeling to finish such a lovely gift! Mary will be thrilled!


Thanks westy.
I need to buy some foam backing so Mary doesn`t slip. She and her hubby have hardwood floors throughout their home.
I think there is a bottle of foam backing that can be squeezed onto the rug where it doesn`t slip when walked on. Must see if I can find it on the craft section the next time I go.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy.
> I need to buy some foam backing so Mary doesn`t slip. She and her hubby have hardwood floors throughout their home.
> I think there is a bottle of foam backing that can be squeezed onto the rug where it doesn`t slip when walked on. Must see if I can find it on the craft section the next time I go.


I've seen some in a jar that can be brushed onto the back of the rug. Michaels carries it up here, but other craft depts probably have it too. A friend has also dabbed fabric glue in a zig-zag pattern and it has worked well for her, but needs to be re-done after washing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cb and Wee Bee both of your projects are beautiful. I see we bee you are going non stop again. Glad your winterizing now. Hope the pipes do not freeeze either.

Jinx's I know you are buying plastic continers to store your Y---, but won't tell a soul. Did you buy more then one?

Saw the scrubble yarn in Walmart today. Never saw it before really interesting. Should be good for dish clothes.


Jayne you sound good glad you are having a nice time. 

Oh Bon , I can understand what you mean about knitting.Some days it doesn't pay for me to even look at yarn and needles. Colors for blanket sound neat. Post picture.

I think I have a hang over, I still am sleeping most of day.

Joey how are you doing?The scrabble yarn sounds expensive to me.


Hey WCK how are you , will be a nice day tomorrow for you. Nothing like a day off. I have had two so far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to get those bins a while ago... You would not believe my stash. Should open a store...


Don't forget the suitcases under your bed where you put them before you moved. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to get those bins a while ago... You would not believe my stash. Should open a store...


Don't forget the suitcases under your bed where you put them before you moved. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - stitches. I decided not to use much variety, didn't want hurdle (I love it ) because it looked kind of feminine. Since I'm using a real soft yarn, I tried to make it kind of bold for a more masculine look. So I'm using garter for the lime green top and bottom sections and stockinette to bring out the stripes in the body of it. Plain, but I think it needs plain because of such contrast in the colors.
> 
> That was my thinking. I probably "overthought" it. I may suggest a darker red instead of bright. It's a beautiful color called "autumn red." I bought some just in case. I did ask him twice, though, and both times he liked the bright red. I haven't shown him the autumn red yet. I have to trust him because his art work is so good and I'm not so good at colors. I always THINK I am, but the finished product shows maybe not.


You are the designer do what you want to do. The colors should good, I can't wait to see how the blanket turns out.
Did you find your paint for the rocking chairs ?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.
> 
> We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.
> 
> ...


Here are some scubbies I thought of making. http://berlinswhimsy.typepad.com/berlins_whimsy/2008/05/knitted-kitchen-scrubbie-tutorial... I am always thinking I am going to make something.  
I am glad you are back online. It is hard to knit when it is so hot. Yay no mold. It is not good for you to be breathing mold. Dh has did a fine job on your new vacation home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Just regular Red Heart yarn with 2 two strands held together. Two red, and two cream.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know --- 5 1/2 weeks :shock:


Is business still busy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Even before the Paris attacks a lot of Canadians were worried about our new PM's commitment to bring 25000 refugees before the end of the year. Despite concerns from citizens, provincial politicians, and even federal immigration and security officials, Trudeau said he isn't prepared to budge on those arbitrary numbers and dates.
> 
> I would be ok with family re-unification refugees because there would be documentation and records to validate them and also ok with bringing in women and children. Even though many of the young men are not terrorists, it is too much of a risk to bring them in without being able to check them out (so far 3 of our provincial Premiers have said the same thing, including the leader of my province).
> 
> Trudeau is also backing away from the air attacks we've been carrying out with the coalition - he says we will do something else, maybe training fighters on the ground. In my opinion that is much more dangerous for our military than the air attacks.


It is all so scary. I would think air attacks too. We had that Boston bombing and the 9/11 attacks so I think the US needs to be careful. I am glad you have wisdom in your government.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie - sounds like you had a lot of fun on your birthday. I think I mixed up and sent a post about that to WCK. I don't know which end is up these days!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's beautiful CB! Love the pattern and the colour of your yarn.


Thanks everyone. That is the second shawl I ripped it the first time.  It is cheap yarn. I think it cost $8.00 for 2 skeins. I almost wore it out with the ripping. 
The designer is on Kp I forgot her name Yellow something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here it is bon when it was halfway complete. Now it`s finished....yayyy
> :mrgreen:


My mouth always drops open when I see your beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy.
> I need to buy some foam backing so Mary doesn`t slip. She and her hubby have hardwood floors throughout their home.
> I think there is a bottle of foam backing that can be squeezed onto the rug where it doesn`t slip when walked on. Must see if I can find it on the craft section the next time I go.


 What about the rubber backing? I found some at the Dollar store. I was going to try them on slippers but I forgot where I put it.
You would have to tack it down tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cb and Wee Bee both of your projects are beautiful. I see we bee you are going non stop again. Glad your winterizing now. Hope the pipes do not freeeze either.
> 
> Jinx's I know you are buying plastic continers to store your Y---, but won't tell a soul. Did you buy more then one?
> 
> ...


Too much partying for you huh? :lol: I am glad you had a good time for you B/day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Cb and Wee Bee both of your projects are beautiful. I see we bee you are going non stop again. Glad your winterizing now. Hope the pipes do not freeeze either.
> 
> Jinx's I know you are buying plastic continers to store your Y---, but won't tell a soul. Did you buy more then one?
> 
> ...


I'm good Yarnie; forecast is for lots more rain the next few days so will be a good day to have the fire on and knit. Someone also mentioned the dreaded "s---" word; hoping they are wrong.

So you still have a birthday hangover? :XD: You'll have to go out again to build up more tolerance :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some scubbies I thought of making. http://berlinswhimsy.typepad.com/berlins_whimsy/2008/05/knitted-kitchen-scrubbie-tutorial... I am always thinking I am going to make something.
> I am glad you are back online. It is hard to knit when it is so hot. Yay no mold. It is not good for you to be breathing mold. Dh has did a fine job on your new vacation home.


Always so many ideas and never enough time! Might be nice to have a small project after your shawl though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is business still busy?


 :thumbup: Most days are so I'm not getting much knitting done at the store.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: Most days are so I'm not getting much knitting done at the store.


That is good news. You will have time maybe after Christmas to knit. Will it slow down then? That is when I am really in the mood to knit is after Christmas. What yarn are people buying?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Always so many ideas and never enough time! Might be nice to have a small project after your shawl though.


I am working on boot toppers for GD. She picked the yarn out and the pattern. We got the yarn on vacation and she picked the pattern out on Pinterest.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is all so scary. I would think air attacks too. We had that Boston bombing and the 9/11 attacks so I think the US needs to be careful. I am glad you have wisdom in your government.


Trudeau and the federal govt aren't being very wise just like your federal govt - but at least a few provinces and federal public servants are trying to get the message out to be cautious (like your states that are stepping back).

The US is still a target for more attacks and so are other western countries in the coalition. We've been lucky that the attacks here haven't killed as many people, but it wasn't for lack of trying by the terrorists.

Both our countries have had quite a few citizens leaving to join ISIS and fight in ME. We all need to be very careful. And ME countries need to do a lot more to fight ISIS and to support refugees.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. That is the second shawl I ripped it the first time.  It is cheap yarn. I think it cost $8.00 for 2 skeins. I almost wore it out with the ripping.
> The designer is on Kp I forgot her name Yellow something.


You must have the pattern memorized now!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You must have the pattern memorized now!


I was just 10 rows from finishing the first patter. I had it so messed up I got discussed and ripped out the whole thing. I didn't fell bad about it either. 
I am tired and going to bed. Good night WCK. Sweet dreams. 
His Mercies are new every morning. I pray this for all of my Denim friends tomorrow. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. You will have time maybe after Christmas to knit. Will it slow down then? That is when I am really in the mood to knit is after Christmas. What yarn are people buying?


I'm still busy in Jan - have a sale after New Year and then have to do inventory and then the spring yarns start to come in. I think people have more time to knit after Christmas and Jan is usually still cold and wet.

Seems to be a good cross section of different yarn weights which is good. Lots of socks and accessories (hats, handwarmers, boot toppers, cowls etc) and baby/toddler sweaters.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am working on boot toppers for GD. She picked the yarn out and the pattern. We got the yarn on vacation and she picked the pattern out on Pinterest.


Lucky GD! Show us when you're done.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good pictures showing this. The cable is not involved at all. Perhaps if the cable is long and coiled it interferes with the first stitches. This always works for me when knitting flat with circular needles.


west coast kitty said:


> You should be able to slip the first stitch in the same way you would with straight needles Bonnie. Hold the yarn in front of your work, slip the stitch purlways and move the yarn to the back so it is resting between the 2 needle tips -- the cable part of the needle should be off to the left and right of your work so it doesn't get in the way.
> 
> Do I remember you saying you were left handed? How are you holding your needles and your yarn?
> 
> Took a couple photos - does it help?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget the suitcases under your bed where you put them before you moved. :lol:


Yes! They are in the basement now. I hid so much under the bed!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My hubby left me a pan with dried on burned cheese on it. It is not in his job classification to clean up his midnight messes. So I grabbed my new scrubby and went to work. Well, it was not really work as it cleaned very quickly. Needed to give it another test. Used it on the oatmeal kettle. It worked quickly and efficiently. I think I really like this Red Heart Scrubbie yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> My hubby left me a pan with dried on burned cheese on it. It is not in his job classification to clean up his midnight messes. So I grabbed my new scrubby and went to work. Well, it was not really work as it cleaned very quickly. Needed to give it another test. Used it on the oatmeal kettle. It worked quickly and efficiently. I think I really like this Red Heart Scrubbie yarn.


We all thank you for testing yarn. Nice to know that those who buy it know it can do a lot. Your the best. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain rain go away snow is coming in a couple of days. (yuck)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For me. the yarn is in front, if I am purling and in back if I am knitting. But then I seldom follow rules. I knit continental, if that makes a difference. I was knitting the magic loop for years before I found there was a name for it.


I'll try to do that. Not today - have lots to do today. Maybe I can devote tomorrow to figuring this out and posting pix.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's surprising how often unusual colour combinations turn out beautifully. Since he chose the colours and you are making it, he will be certain to love it.


I hope you're right! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin has been added to the list.
> 
> http://fox6now.com/2015/11/16/gov-scott-walker-wisconsin-will-not-accept-new-syrian-refugees/


Good. GA, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on Facebook


I love this. A dropped stitch is my nightmare!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You should be able to slip the first stitch in the same way you would with straight needles Bonnie. Hold the yarn in front of your work, slip the stitch purlways and move the yarn to the back so it is resting between the 2 needle tips -- the cable part of the needle should be off to the left and right of your work so it doesn't get in the way.
> 
> Do I remember you saying you were left handed? How are you holding your needles and your yarn?
> 
> Took a couple photos - does it help?


Oh, my - yes! That does help! Thank you so much, WCK. I'll work with the picture in front of me. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to DDIL! Are you and Sarah going to make her cake?


I thought about that, but they won't be here for dinner. I'm making brownies to send home. They'll celebrate for real on Saturday, and then she and DS will go out Saturday night. The two grandkids will have a sleepover here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here it is bon when it was halfway complete. Now it`s finished....yayyy
> :mrgreen:


Beautiful! I love the pattern! THey'll love it, too, I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Trudeau and the federal govt aren't being very wise just like your federal govt - but at least a few provinces and federal public servants are trying to get the message out to be cautious (like your states that are stepping back).
> 
> The US is still a target for more attacks and so are other western countries in the coalition. We've been lucky that the attacks here haven't killed as many people, but it wasn't for lack of trying by the terrorists.
> 
> Both our countries have had quite a few citizens leaving to join ISIS and fight in ME. We all need to be very careful. And ME countries need to do a lot more to fight ISIS and to support refugees.


Seem one from Canada has all the answers for the USA about what we should allow . Wants all refugees allowed into USA, seem not worried about Canada at all.

Since President has not mention how we are going to make sure those comming in this country are true refugees and not Terrorist. We should allow all in, according to her wisdom. would think she would remember what happen to parliament in her country. Just let them all in what the heck, sort them out after they do something. Bet she would like it too if those in this country that have going into the enmeys hands to cause what happen in Paris to happen here. She does not know how to bite her tongue and stop posting things she has no idea about.
Our state is one who does not want those who are not vetted to be allowed into it. It will not pass as President who does not even have a plan to vet these people . Just one free for all.
Also If I hear one more time what a Christian she is. She does not know what a true Christian is and belitted all Christians. What a wonderful Christian she is. Wonder if she goes to church to really learn about Christ or if she is just there so others can see " I am here so that makes me a Christian".

Sorry for the rant but this women cause more descention for a person that has no knowledge of what she is talking about.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are the designer do what you want to do. The colors should good, I can't wait to see how the blanket turns out.
> Did you find your paint for the rocking chairs ?


Yes, some at Joanne's and some at Wal-mart. All that walking on concrete was what messed up my knee. It's getting better every day but it put me behind on my projects. I could knit, but I really didn't want to sand the chair. Today I feel almost normal!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bonn know it will be lovely just a bit of bumps in the road. We all have them. I have gone and knit backwards so many times and have to rip rip rip like a frog would say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is all so scary. I would think air attacks too. We had that Boston bombing and the 9/11 attacks so I think the US needs to be careful. I am glad you have wisdom in your government.


I heard that last night there was a lot of bombing over there, and we participated some. Russia is offering a huge amount of money for leading to the capture of the killers. Good for them. (Never thought I'd say that) Maybe this common enemy will bring the rest of the world together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning jinx glad you got some time to enjoy day. Said here Friday night into Sat. snow showers. Don't know if that means snow mix with rain or just plain snow .

Have to get those winter wooly's out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. That is the second shawl I ripped it the first time.  It is cheap yarn. I think it cost $8.00 for 2 skeins. I almost wore it out with the ripping.
> The designer is on Kp I forgot her name Yellow something.


Well, it's beautiful. I can just imagine wrapping up in it - soft and warm. Is it for you?

CB, did you knit that one on circular needles? Is it a Ravelry pattern? It's so pretty - I"d love to try it sometime.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Trudeau and the federal govt aren't being very wise just like your federal govt - but at least a few provinces and federal public servants are trying to get the message out to be cautious (like your states that are stepping back).
> 
> The US is still a target for more attacks and so are other western countries in the coalition. We've been lucky that the attacks here haven't killed as many people, but it wasn't for lack of trying by the terrorists.
> 
> Both our countries have had quite a few citizens leaving to join ISIS and fight in ME. We all need to be very careful. And ME countries need to do a lot more to fight ISIS and to support refugees.


ISIS has said they're coming to the U.S., specifically to Washington D.C. My fear is that they get even worse weapons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good pictures showing this. The cable is not involved at all. Perhaps if the cable is long and coiled it interferes with the first stitches. This always works for me when knitting flat with circular needles.


Yes, the pix help. This morning as I woke up I had the idea of moving the yarn and not worrying about it. I think I have so much cable that it's gettng in my way, especially since I've never used them before. Maybe I should have gotten the 24-inch, but I wanted to have plenty of room.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

jinx said:


> My hubby left me a pan with dried on burned cheese on it. It is not in his job classification to clean up his midnight messes. So I grabbed my new scrubby and went to work. Well, it was not really work as it cleaned very quickly. Needed to give it another test. Used it on the oatmeal kettle. It worked quickly and efficiently. I think I really like this Red Heart Scrubbie yarn.


It sounds great. I think I saw it while shopping last week. Very thin with little tufts sticking out was what I saw.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonn know it will be lovely just a bit of bumps in the road. We all have them. I have gone and knit backwards so many times and have to rip rip rip like a frog would say.


Thanks, Yarnie. I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The woolies will be needed. Low temps, but not snow in our forecast. You need to move north a bit. We will be partly sunny and then sunny.


theyarnlady said:


> Morning jinx glad you got some time to enjoy day. Said here Friday night into Sat. snow showers. Don't know if that means snow mix with rain or just plain snow .
> 
> Have to get those winter wooly's out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wish I lived by u. No snow, lucky you. 

I am up north in middle of state wonder if Joey will get snow?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about the rubber backing? I found some at the Dollar store. I was going to try them on slippers but I forgot where I put it.
> You would have to tack it down tho.


I was thinking last night of using my hot glue gun to put dots of hot glue on the back of the rug. Will have to buy some glue sticks though as I`m out.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Uh oh. According to our weather forecast- we`re expecting snow Sunday morning.
Yet tomorrow we`re expecting temperatures in the high 60s. But by Thursday the temperature drops significantly. On Friday night/Saturday morning the temperature drops to 26F.

It looks like winter has finally arrived - even though its not technically winter until December 21st.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just rain here now, maybe some snow showers tomorrow


Guess we should expect snow, but really could wait till Christmas as far as I am concern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh. According to our weather forecast- we`re expecting snow Sunday morning.
> Yet tomorrow we`re expecting temperatures in the high 60s. But by Thursday the temperature drops significantly. On Friday night/Saturday morning the temperature drops to 26F.
> 
> It looks like winter has finally arrived - even though its not technically winter until December 21st.


I dislike it when it goes from warm to cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, it's beautiful. I can just imagine wrapping up in it - soft and warm. Is it for you?
> 
> CB, did you knit that one on circular needles? Is it a Ravelry pattern? It's so pretty - I"d love to try it sometime.


Yes it is for me. I started on straights but had to order a 40" circular. The first time I have had one that long and could have had a longer one. It was not really hard I just had to concentrate .Sometimes that is hard for me to do. I went upstairs and was alone and did better. :shock: The pattern is from a KP designer that is also on Ravelry with her pattern. I would like to do another one in a lighter yarn. You should try it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I dislike it when it goes from warm to cold.


It is back up to 73 here and raining. Blah.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Not a very nice day today - strong winds and driving rain, leaves are blowing everywhere. Hopefully we don't lose power.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh. According to our weather forecast- we`re expecting snow Sunday morning.
> Yet tomorrow we`re expecting temperatures in the high 60s. But by Thursday the temperature drops significantly. On Friday night/Saturday morning the temperature drops to 26F.
> 
> It looks like winter has finally arrived - even though its not technically winter until December 21st.


Our weather's been like that, too. In the sixties, then a few days later, low even in the thirties! I think the weather comes from CB east to me, then north to you. But we sure don't get your snow. I'd like some of it.

I don't know where Yarnie gets her weather from - and Joey and Lois. I think they're near each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> My hubby left me a pan with dried on burned cheese on it. It is not in his job classification to clean up his midnight messes. So I grabbed my new scrubby and went to work. Well, it was not really work as it cleaned very quickly. Needed to give it another test. Used it on the oatmeal kettle. It worked quickly and efficiently. I think I really like this Red Heart Scrubbie yarn.


 :thumbup: Good to know! Now that there is such an easy solution, maybe DH will agree to having his job description update :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought about that, but they won't be here for dinner. I'm making brownies to send home. They'll celebrate for real on Saturday, and then she and DS will go out Saturday night. The two grandkids will have a sleepover here.


Sounds like a fun evening for all of you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

November 17

There is no condemnation for those who are in Me. The law of the Spirit of Life has set you free from the law of sin and death. Not many Christians know how to live in this radical freedom, which is their birthright. I died to set you free; live freely in Me!

To walk along the path of freedom, you must keep your mind firmly fixed on Me. Many voices proclaim: This is the way for you to go, but only My voice tells you the true way. If you follow the way of the world with all its glitter and glamour, you will descend deeper and deeper into an abyss. Christian voices also can lead you astray: Do this! Dont do that! Pray this way! Dont pray that way! If you listen to all those voices, you will become increasingly confused.

Be content to be a simple sheep, listening for My voice and following Me. I will lead you into restful green pastures and guide you along paths of righteousness.

Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus, because through Christ Jesus the law of the Spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death.
Romans 8:12

Whether you turn to the right or to the left, your ears will hear a voice behind you, saying, This is the way; walk in it.
Isaiah 30:21

My sheep listen to my voice; I know them, and they follow me.
John 10:27

The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not be in want. He makes me lie down in green pastures, he leads me beside quiet waters, he restores my soul. He guides me in paths of righteousness for his names sake.
Psalm 23:13


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 17
> 
> There is no condemnation for those who are in Me. The law of the Spirit of Life has set you free from the law of sin and death. Not many Christians know how to live in this radical freedom, which is their birthright. I died to set you free; live freely in Me!
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem one from Canada has all the answers for the USA about what we should allow . Wants all refugees allowed into USA, seem not worried about Canada at all.
> 
> Since President has not mention how we are going to make sure those comming in this country are true refugees and not Terrorist. We should allow all in, according to her wisdom. would think she would remember what happen to parliament in her country. Just let them all in what the heck, sort them out after they do something. Bet she would like it too if those in this country that have going into the enmeys hands to cause what happen in Paris to happen here. She does not know how to bite her tongue and stop posting things she has no idea about.
> Our state is one who does not want those who are not vetted to be allowed into it. It will not pass as President who does not even have a plan to vet these people . Just one free for all.
> ...


The world has become a scarier place and it's harder to see where danger is coming from. Our immigration and entry laws have been in place for a very long time and are meant to protect us. Seems some people think they have all the answers and know what everyone thinks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my shawl. It is not blocked.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delectable-2


The shawl is really pretty CB, love the color. Hope it's for you. Wear it well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Trying to check in but this Comcast Internet is having trouble loading KP. It had your shawl all over the page but showing 1/2. Crazy. I don't think it likes this IPAD.
> 
> We are OK just hot weather about 86-88 daily. I'm trying to work on yarn I brought with me, but want to make dish scrubbies to give as gifts as neighbors here gives a small gift to their neighbors. I saw one on KP that I bookmarked that is spiral & uses acrylic yarn. I want to go to Joann's Fabric for yarn, but DH is busy & I don't drive around here.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are settling in in FL. You'll get use to the temps and pretty soon will be taunting us with those temps as we get colder air. ;-) ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> *waves*
> Hiya Janie, its good to see you again.
> I`m so glad you didn`t get any mold this year. It`s terrible to clean off. Luckily we haven`y had any year.
> Hubby just insulated the front and back door frames earlier. He insulated the bathroom window with caulking and spray insulation in the parts he could reach. Plus insulated pipes too. Fingers crossed we won`t get frozen pipes this year.


I'm hoping too that you have seen the last of the problems with your pipes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Even before the Paris attacks a lot of Canadians were worried about our new PM's commitment to bring 25000 refugees before the end of the year. Despite concerns from citizens, provincial politicians, and even federal immigration and security officials, Trudeau said he isn't prepared to budge on those arbitrary numbers and dates.
> 
> I would be ok with family re-unification refugees because there would be documentation and records to validate them and also ok with bringing in women and children. Even though many of the young men are not terrorists, it is too much of a risk to bring them in without being able to check them out (so far 3 of our provincial Premiers have said the same thing, including the leader of my province).
> 
> Trudeau is also backing away from the air attacks we've been carrying out with the coalition - he says we will do something else, maybe training fighters on the ground. In my opinion that is much more dangerous for our military than the air attacks.


We attempted to train fighters and that turned out to be a lost cause. The problems are who is really being trained and who are they going to fight for? We've had trained military (non-USA military) turn around and fight for the enemy or just turn and run away. Training them doesn't seem to be the answer.

I think we need to go after their resources. Stop the flow of money to ISIS, target their supply lines, take over the oil fields they took by force. I think this is the real way to stop them at this point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We attempted to train fighters and that turned out to be a lost cause. The problems are who is really being trained and who are they going to fight for? We've had trained military (non-USA military) turn around and fight for the enemy or just turn and run away. Training them doesn't seem to be the answer.
> 
> I think we need to go after their resources. Stop the flow of money to ISIS, target their supply lines, take over the oil fields they took by force. I think this is the real way to stop them at this point.


Sounds like a good plan.
By the way, I love your avatar - very cute!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy....I really love your shawl. You can see all the hard work and love that went into it.
&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitting (or crochet) is good fortune


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Our weather's been like that, too. In the sixties, then a few days later, low even in the thirties! I think the weather comes from CB east to me, then north to you. But we sure don't get your snow. I'd like some of it.
> 
> I don't know where Yarnie gets her weather from - and Joey and Lois. I think they're near each other.


Maybe WI gets its weather from eastern Canada; could get lots of snow from Great Lakes?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 17
> 
> There is no condemnation for those who are in Me. The law of the Spirit of Life has set you free from the law of sin and death. Not many Christians know how to live in this radical freedom, which is their birthright. I died to set you free; live freely in Me!
> 
> ...


Thanks CB - especially important these days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We attempted to train fighters and that turned out to be a lost cause. The problems are who is really being trained and who are they going to fight for? We've had trained military (non-USA military) turn around and fight for the enemy or just turn and run away. Training them doesn't seem to be the answer.
> 
> I think we need to go after their resources. Stop the flow of money to ISIS, target their supply lines, take over the oil fields they took by force. I think this is the real way to stop them at this point.


I agree with you Solo. Tribal and cultural loyalties will have a bigger influence on the fighters and being on the ground puts our military are at greater risk. Identify and target those who fund ISIS and sell them weapons and also those who buy oil from them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone. That is the second shawl I ripped it the first time.  It is cheap yarn. I think it cost $8.00 for 2 skeins. I almost wore it out with the ripping.
> The designer is on Kp I forgot her name Yellow something.


I think the designer's name was: Yellow Mleczek ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Uh oh. According to our weather forecast- we`re expecting snow Sunday morning.
> Yet tomorrow we`re expecting temperatures in the high 60s. But by Thursday the temperature drops significantly. On Friday night/Saturday morning the temperature drops to 26F.
> 
> It looks like winter has finally arrived - even though its not technically winter until December 21st.


Same weather forecast for us too, WendyBee. I'll have to bring in my geraniums and mandevillas. This is the latest I've kept them out. Summer's over!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not a very nice day today - strong winds and driving rain, leaves are blowing everywhere. Hopefully we don't lose power.


Hope you don't lose your power, Kitty, too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> November 17
> 
> There is no condemnation for those who are in Me. The law of the Spirit of Life has set you free from the law of sin and death. Not many Christians know how to live in this radical freedom, which is their birthright. I died to set you free; live freely in Me!
> 
> ...


Amen.
Words or comfort and wisdom. Thanks CB.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm hoping too that you have seen the last of the problems with your pipes.


I pray you have no problems with your pipes. Nothing worse than not having water.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's was interesting to listen to the music and quite an accomplishment to create the sea organ, but I would hate to live nearby - the constant sound would turn music into noise for me.

http://www.newslinq.com/sea-organ-morske-orgulje/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not a very nice day today - strong winds and driving rain, leaves are blowing everywhere. Hopefully we don't lose power.


Is the storm over? Did you lose your power? 
I think we have had 4 inches the last two days. No net service most of the day.

Solo did you get all the rain too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think the designer's name was: Yellow Mleczek ♥


That is it. She is from Poland and very nice. She helped me with the pattern. It was 2 new stitches I had never heard of pyop and kyok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's was interesting to listen to the music and quite an accomplishment to create the sea organ, but I would hate to live nearby - the constant sound would turn music into noise for me.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/sea-organ-morske-orgulje/


I agree it was nice but then started to get on my nerves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm still busy in Jan - have a sale after New Year and then have to do inventory and then the spring yarns start to come in. I think people have more time to knit after Christmas and Jan is usually still cold and wet.
> 
> Seems to be a good cross section of different yarn weights which is good. Lots of socks and accessories (hats, handwarmers, boot toppers, cowls etc) and baby/toddler sweaters.


Yes it is always bad weather and puts me in the mood. Plus all the pressure off of shopping.

Do many people knit sweaters? I was hoping I would run across the first sweater I made when cleaning the closet. Y'all would have gotten a good laugh our of it.  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! They are in the basement now. I hid so much under the bed!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LTL had a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, some at Joanne's and some at Wal-mart. All that walking on concrete was what messed up my knee. It's getting better every day but it put me behind on my projects. I could knit, but I really didn't want to sand the chair. Today I feel almost normal!


Good I am glad you and Yarnie are getting over your shopping. You both need to practice shopping more. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Our weather's been like that, too. In the sixties, then a few days later, low even in the thirties! I think the weather comes from CB east to me, then north to you. But we sure don't get your snow. I'd like some of it.
> 
> I don't know where Yarnie gets her weather from - and Joey and Lois. I think they're near each other.


Get ready you are going to get lots of rain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe WI gets its weather from eastern Canada; could get lots of snow from Great Lakes?


Maybe so. I don't know. They sure get a lot of snow!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Same weather forecast for us too, WendyBee. I'll have to bring in my geraniums and mandevillas. This is the latest I've kept them out. Summer's over!♥


Thanks, Jokim! Good to see you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's was interesting to listen to the music and quite an accomplishment to create the sea organ, but I would hate to live nearby - the constant sound would turn music into noise for me.
> 
> http://www.newslinq.com/sea-organ-morske-orgulje/


I felt the same way - interesting but not really lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is it. She is from Poland and very nice. She helped me with the pattern. It was 2 new stitches I had never heard of pyop and kyok.


Interesting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get ready you are going to get lots of rain.


Thanks for the warning. Tomorrow, they say. I'm ready! Maybe I"ll sleep all day. I'm getting so lazy from just sitting around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for the warning. Tomorrow, they say. I'm ready! Maybe I"ll sleep all day. I'm getting so lazy from just sitting around.


I slept late and took a long nap today. :shock: :lol: Go for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I slept late and took a long nap today. :shock: :lol: Go for it.


Sounds so nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Upper Michigan and Northern Wisconsin will get lake effect snow. Since I am in the center of the state it misses us. The last really big snow we had was in April 1997 knee high snow in 8 hours. Husband and oldest son were in Czech Republic Daughter was in Germany. I had taught that day and had to work at the motel after school. And I had a broken arm. Youngest son was a senior in High school. His friend drove my car to the motel. Then both went to friends house. I worked until 11. Nothing moving outside so I had a bed for the night. I was not able to get home until the next afternoon. I hope we do not have another one that bad.


that does not sound like it was fun for you at all. I am glad I don't live by the Lakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hope you don't lose your power, Kitty, too.


The power flickered on and off today and then went out at about 7:45 and came back on a few minutes ago. The winds are still quite strong but have been worse on the mainland where many have been without power for much longer, so overall we are lucky.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is the storm over? Did you lose your power?
> I think we have had 4 inches the last two days. No net service most of the day.
> 
> Solo did you get all the rain too?


Hope the storms in your area have died down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is it. She is from Poland and very nice. She helped me with the pattern. It was 2 new stitches I had never heard of pyop and kyok.


Are those increases CB? I haven't seen those abbr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is always bad weather and puts me in the mood. Plus all the pressure off of shopping.
> 
> Do many people knit sweaters? I was hoping I would run across the first sweater I made when cleaning the closet. Y'all would have gotten a good laugh our of it.  :lol:


More baby/children sweaters than adult sweaters. Do you still have your first sweater tucked away somewhere?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-375516-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

